# Biker in rund um Erlangen gesucht



## signor_rossi (10. Mai 2010)

Gestatten...Rossi

Hallo MtB-ler aus ER/ERH/Fü/N/FO!

nachdem der Nürnberger Thread so gut läuft dachte ich mir-dies könnte man für ER auch mal versuchen.
Gebiete: 
z.B.Rathsberg/Bubenreuth/Atzelsberg/Adlitz/Hetztles oder Tennenlohe/Kalchreuth
zwischen CC und AM je nach Runde darfs auch technischer werden.
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Meilwald/Start Trimm-Dich-Pfad (Spardorfer Straße)
Zeit: Dachte an Mittwoch abend u. ggf. SA vor-oder/und nachmittag - je nach feedback
Wer hat Interesse? Meldet Euch! Freu mich auf Euer feedback!
...denn Herr Rossi sucht das Glück!


----------



## Chrisinger (10. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich hätte auf jeden Fall interesse. Bin momentan immer allein unterwegs, hauptsächlich zwischen Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth. Rathsberg ab und zu auch. So ne Gruppe ist eine gute Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signor_rossi (10. Mai 2010)

Super! Dann lass uns doch den nächsten, wettertechnisch fahrbaren, Mittwoch anpeilen!?
(Übermorgen siehts ja nach W-bericht leider besch... aus)
Was hälst Du von 17:30? Treffpunkt wie schon beschrieben.
Gruss
Signor Rossi


----------



## Chrisinger (10. Mai 2010)

Ja 17:30 geht klar, kann man nur auf schönes Wetter hoffen.
Treffpunkt ist mir grad nur noch ein bisschen unklar


----------



## signor_rossi (11. Mai 2010)

@chrisinger
An der Spardorfer Strasse auf Höhe "Lange Zeile" (Er-Sieglitzhof) befindet sich ein Parkplatz (Jogger, Nordic Walker)
Hier startet der Grünpunkt-Weg(Jogging Runde) sowie die Nordic-Walking Runde.
Aber diesen Mittwoch sieht es wettertechnisch verdammt besch... aus!?
Wenns nicht regnet bin ich um 17:30h dort


----------



## signor_rossi (11. Mai 2010)

Hier eine Illustration 
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...494,11.036079&spn=0.000365,0.000817&t=h&z=21;)
 [FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## lars.nbg (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo erstmal 

Also ich bin prinzipiell auch dafür zu haben hab aber heut leider keine Zeit. Sollte es Samstag wettertechnisch ok sein bin ich dabei wenn jemand fährt 
Gruß Lars


----------



## signor_rossi (11. Mai 2010)

@lars
von heute war ja nicht die Rede sondern von Mittwochs, also morgen.
Gruß


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Mai 2010)

Ok, sollt ich finden ^^


----------



## signor_rossi (12. Mai 2010)

@chrisinger: was machen wir? ist alles patschnass!
Fahren wir trotzdem? Von mir aus könnten wir loslegen wenn es nicht regnet! was meinst Du? Der Trail unterhalb Rathsberg wird einen schöne Schlammgrube sein 
Gruss


----------



## Chrisinger (12. Mai 2010)

Hi,
also heut ist bei mir schlecht, hab mich schon auf schlechtes Wetter eingestellt und hab was anderes vor.
Können ja mal am We schauen oder morgen.
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lars.nbg (12. Mai 2010)

@signor rossi 
ups da war ich wohl ein wenig durcheinander. Aber heute (Mittwoch) schauts rein wettertechnisch nicht sooo toll aus  und dazu wird es im Wald ziemlich matschig sein.
Gruß Lars


----------



## signor_rossi (12. Mai 2010)

Mir ist das Wetter zu gut fürs Fitnesstudio.
Mach ne "Home-Trail-Inspektionsrunde" nachdem Gewitter gestern
@lars- Meine Handy-Nr. hast Du ja


----------



## lars.nbg (13. Mai 2010)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> Mir ist das Wetter zu gut fürs Fitnesstudio.
> Mach ne "Home-Trail-Inspektionsrunde" nachdem Gewitter gestern
> @lars- Meine Handy-Nr. hast Du ja



Und was hat die Inspektion ergeben ?

Gruß Lars


----------



## signor_rossi (13. Mai 2010)

Man konnte alles fahren! Selbst den Trail unterhalb Rathsberg. Und vor allem war ich bei Sonnenschein unterwegs!!!


----------



## lars.nbg (15. Mai 2010)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> Man konnte alles fahren! Selbst den Trail unterhalb Rathsberg. Und vor allem war ich bei Sonnenschein unterwegs!!!


Na dann hats ja bestimmt richtig Spaß gemacht. Also wenns heut nicht regnet und du fahren möchtest wäre ich dabei. Meld dich einfach, am besten per tel., weiß nicht ob und wann ich heut wieder im forum vorbeischau. 
Also vll. bis dann 
Gruß Lars


----------



## signor_rossi (15. Mai 2010)

Ist mir zu nass aktuell
Laß uns wieder den Mittwoch anpeilen
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (19. Mai 2010)

Mhhh scheint morgen auch nass-kalt zu werden.

Gruß

Rossifumi


----------



## signor_rossi (19. Mai 2010)

Sieht fast so aus. Dann wieder nä.Mittwoch!


----------



## lars.nbg (19. Mai 2010)

Sch.... Wetter


----------



## dreismann (19. Mai 2010)

Wäre auch interesiert,bin immer mit nem Kumpel unterwegs,Rathsbergtrails und so,
bin momentan außer gefecht(Hand angeknackst),hoff es geht in 1,5 Wochen wieder...
ich hoff mal ihr habt sowas öfter vor....

mir is langweilig.......:kotz:


----------



## alet08 (19. Mai 2010)

Hoffentlich wird das hiernoch voller 

Ich bin unterwegs von Kalchi-Teufelstisch-Hetzles-Pinzberg-Ratsberg.
Da ich abends arbeite käme für mich wohl am ehesten Samstag infrage.
Ich schau jedenfalls hier öfter mal rein 

Alex


----------



## dreismann (19. Mai 2010)

Ja,wär ne Sache....wahrscheinlich sind sich viele schomal 
unterwegs begegnet....

wär cool wenn da was zusammenkommt..


----------



## signor_rossi (20. Mai 2010)

Klar!Einfach hier reinsehen u. mitposten!
Gruß


dreismann schrieb:


> Wäre auch interesiert,bin immer mit nem Kumpel unterwegs,Rathsbergtrails und so,
> bin momentan außer gefecht(Hand angeknackst),hoff es geht in 1,5 Wochen wieder...
> ich hoff mal ihr habt sowas öfter vor....
> 
> mir is langweilig.......:kotz:


----------



## signor_rossi (20. Mai 2010)

Hi Alex! Schön! Wird ja langsam...wennjetzt das Wetter noch mitspielt...
Gruß 


alet08 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das hiernoch voller
> 
> Ich bin unterwegs von Kalchi-Teufelstisch-Hetzles-Pinzberg-Ratsberg.
> Da ich abends arbeite käme für mich wohl am ehesten Samstag infrage.
> ...


----------



## bob-o (20. Mai 2010)

Moin!

Ich würde mich am Mittwoch gerne mal anschließen. Ich wohne erst seit Oktober in Näremberch und war noch gar nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs. Der Mittwoch würd mir echt sehr taugen!

Am We bekomm ich mein neues Enduro, ich hoffe ich bin euch dann nicht zu langsam 

By the way, servus an alle (bin neu hier)!


----------



## alet08 (22. Mai 2010)

Hier is' wohl bis zur Faßbegrabung zu, oder???

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signor_rossi (23. Mai 2010)

Wenns Wetter passt Mi,17:30,am Parkplatz Meilwald


----------



## bob-o (25. Mai 2010)

Bei mir wirds diese und nächste Woche leider nichts, da ich bis 18:00 Uhr Arbeiten muss. In 3 Wochen bin ich mal dabei, wenn was zusammen geht!


----------



## lars.nbg (25. Mai 2010)

Also ich wäre morgen dabei wenns nicht grade Sch..ße vom Himmel regnet 
Gruß Lars


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Mai 2010)

Ich kann leider auch nicht, mein Bike ist beim Service


----------



## signor_rossi (26. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter meint es nicht wirklich gut mit uns...
untere Rathsberg-Trails kann man vergessen-ein einziges Schlammloch-vielleicht mit Schnorchel....


----------



## Tom:-) (26. Mai 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> Hier is' wohl bis zur Faßbegrabung zu, oder???
> 
> Alex


 
hey alex, hab dir dein nomenasno shirt im halm hinterlegen lassen. ist das angekommen?

-t


----------



## alet08 (26. Mai 2010)

Is' angekommen, Danke!

Hättest du es am Tresen abgegeben, wäre dir ein Bier ausgegeben worden.
Steht aber noch aus.

Danke, Alex


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (26. Mai 2010)

...sch___ wetter... 

fährt heute jemand ?

gruß

Rossifumi


----------



## lars.nbg (26. Mai 2010)

Also wenns nicht grad richtig regnet würde ich fahren. Schau hier nochmal gegen 16.30 vorbei was ihr so schreibt .
Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreismann (30. Mai 2010)

So Leute,wenn ich viel Glück hab kommt morgen der Gips ab,
vlt. kann ich die Woche mal fahren.(wenns grünes Licht v. Doc. gibt)

Fährt jemand????
Bin auch für jedes Wetter bereit.


----------



## dreismann (3. Juni 2010)

Wir waren gestern mal "Rathsbergrutschen".......
sahen dann auch so aus,lustig wars aber trotzdem.....

WE solls ja schön werden......


----------



## signor_rossi (4. Juni 2010)

Hey Dreismann,

hoffe Du hattest noch einen guten Ride auf den Kalchtrails!?


----------



## dreismann (4. Juni 2010)

Jo,danke,war echt lustig....

Hoffe doch den hattet ihr auch.......war ein Bombenwetter!
War ja mal ein zufall;das man sich da trifft;bzw "erkennt".

Vlt wirds ja mal demnächst.......


----------



## blacksurf (5. Juni 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Jo,danke,war echt lustig....
> 
> Hoffe doch den hattet ihr auch.......war ein Bombenwetter!
> War ja mal ein zufall;das man sich da trifft;bzw "erkennt".
> ...




Ja, super wars


----------



## signor_rossi (9. Juni 2010)

Leute,wie schaut`s aus. Jemand Lust heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (9. Juni 2010)

Sorry war heut den ganzen Tag unterwegs und ich hab mein Bike momentan auch nicht.
Sonst wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei gewesen!


----------



## Ignatz_ER (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ignatz mein Name, bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach Leuten zum Mountainbiken um Erlangen herum oder auch mal in der fränkischen Schweiz. 
Hier ist ja schon einiges los, wie sieht's morgen (12.6.) aus, geht da jemand fahren?
Würd mich freuen. Gruß von Ignatz


----------



## signor_rossi (12. Juni 2010)

Servus Ignaz!
Benvenuto!
Mache ne kleine "Inspektionsrunde" Bubenreuth - Meilwald-Rathsberg- Bubenreuth
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## dreismann (12. Juni 2010)

Ey,Männer....woll mer mal fahren,wird langsam zeit uns zu treffen.

Ich sag jetzt einfach: 18.00 Uhr,Mittwoch,beim Obi-Kreisel.
 Schwarzes Stevens,weiße Griffe und Gabel,det bin icke
.....und nen tropfenden Trinkrucksack....


----------



## Ignatz_ER (12. Juni 2010)

Mi kann ich nicht, hat jemand Interesse, am Di oder Do fahren zu gehen?


----------



## alet08 (12. Juni 2010)

Ignatz_ER schrieb:


> Mi kann ich nicht, hat jemand Interesse, am Di oder Do fahren zu gehen?



Di  Wo/Wann/Was? 

Alex


----------



## dreismann (12. Juni 2010)

na dann am Di.

gleiche Zeit und Ort?


----------



## Ignatz_ER (12. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, Di wär ich dabei, könnten wir vielleicht 18:30 sagen? Gruß, Ignatz


----------



## lars.nbg (15. Juni 2010)

und wie schauts heut aus ?? fährt jemand ?

gruß Lars


----------



## Ignatz_ER (15. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre heute um 18:30 dabei. Am Obi Kreisel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lars.nbg (15. Juni 2010)

wunderbar ich bin da wenns nicht grad schüttet aber soll ja trocken bleiben so wie ich gehört hab .


----------



## weidnix (15. Juni 2010)

Hi Signor,
Bin jetzt registriert und freue mich auf eine Runde mit Dir im Wald.
Kondition?......


----------



## signor_rossi (16. Juni 2010)

Brav Weidnix!

Kleine Einführungsrunde heute abend gefällig?
Rahthsberg-Adlitz
Gruß


----------



## lars.nbg (16. Juni 2010)

wann und wo gehts denn los und wie lange hast denn vor zu fahren?

gruß lars

ps: solls heut abend nicht regnen??


----------



## signor_rossi (16. Juni 2010)

Entweder an der Schutzhütte oben im Meilwald oder am Meilwaldparkplatz unten so um17:30. Kleine Runde 1-2h


----------



## lars.nbg (16. Juni 2010)

Also wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei. 
Meilwaldparkplatz (wie hier anfangs beschrieben)wäre supi. Schutzhütte weiß ich nicht wirklich wo die ist  aber können wir ja mal langfahren dann weiß ich auch wo die ist


----------



## signor_rossi (16. Juni 2010)

@lars laß uns 18:00 machen-oK.?


----------



## lars.nbg (16. Juni 2010)

18 uhr ist auch ok


----------



## signor_rossi (16. Juni 2010)

Prima!
Ignatz was ist mit Dir?
Weidnix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weidnix (16. Juni 2010)

Sorry, konnte heute in der Arbeit nicht auf den Blog zugreifen. 
War aber trotzdem brav heute Abend unterwegs.


----------



## signor_rossi (17. Juni 2010)

War eh nur ne "kleine Runde", dafür eher technisch u. mit "jungen Heißspornen"
Brauch erst mal 2-3 Tage Pause. Sitz momentan ständig drauf. Bis bald im Wald
Gruß


----------



## lars.nbg (17. Juni 2010)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> War eh nur ne "kleine Runde", dafür eher technisch u. mit "jungen Heißspornen"
> Brauch erst mal 2-3 Tage Pause. Sitz momentan ständig drauf. Bis bald im Wald
> Gruß



Was soll das denn heißen , mich kannste damit nicht meinen 
Ich fands echt gut das es mal geklappt hat mit ner gemeinsamen Runde. 
Hoffentlich wiederholen wir das bald mal wieder

Gruß Lars


----------



## dreismann (17. Juni 2010)

Tach Männer,hab mich sehr gefreut das es geklappt hat.
Jederzeit wieder......will morgen wieder los.
Jemand Zeit u. Lust?
Werd auch am Fr. unterwegs sein. bis bald


----------



## Ignatz_ER (17. Juni 2010)

Nächste Woche bin ich gerne auch wieder am Start, vorher hab ich leider keine Zeit. Viel Spaß Euch! Gruß, Ignatz


----------



## signor_rossi (18. Juni 2010)

Von mir aus auch gerne wieder
Schau mer mal wie`s Wetter wird.
Bis bald im Wald
Signor Rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (20. Juni 2010)

Servus Leute,

komme auch aus der Gegend aber eher Forchheim 
Evtl würde ich mich auch mal nach der Uni anschließen. Der erwähnte
"obi-kreisel" liegt da ja ganz in der Nähe.

@signor rossi
ich sehe gerade du studierst maschinenbau, welches semester wenn man fragen darf


----------



## Axalp (21. Juni 2010)

Servus,

ich fahre morgen ab 17.30 Uhr eine Runde ab Erlangen Richtung Hetzles/Teufelstisch... 

Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, einfach melden.

Gruß


----------



## dreismann (21. Juni 2010)

Wo wär denn Treffpunkt??

Hetzles klingt gut,kenn mich da noch nicht so gut aus,kennst du da gute
Trails?


----------



## Axalp (21. Juni 2010)

Treffpunkt Lorleberg-Platz?

Ja, ich kenn' da oben die meisten Trails.


----------



## Ignatz_ER (21. Juni 2010)

Wie sieht's am Do aus, da wär ich dabei...


----------



## alet08 (22. Juni 2010)

sowas ? :http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/640733


----------



## Axalp (22. Juni 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> sowas ? :http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/640733



Ja genau, so ähnlich sähe die Route heute Abend aus.


----------



## signor_rossi (22. Juni 2010)

Hi!
wäre gern dabei-kann aber heute nur `ne kleine Runde machen. Starte ab 17:30 Meilwaldparkplatz oder obere Schutzhütte. Euch viel Spaß am Hetzles. Find ich klasse, daß sich hier langsam `was bewegt.


----------



## alet08 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich nich'! Nicht daß Mißverständnisse aufkommen. Unsere F-Jugend spielt heut das letzte Spiel um die Meisterschaft

Alex


----------



## dreismann (22. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,Meldung vom Arbeitsplatz.....

kann leider nicht sagen ob ich es schaffe,muss kurzfristig länger
machen.
Wartet nicht auf mich!
Sorry für die späte Absage,wusste es bis grad eben auch nicht!

Viel Spass euch!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lars.nbg (23. Juni 2010)

Servus zusammen 
Wie schauts denn heut aus ? Jemand Lust zu fahren bei dem supi Wetter? Dauer und Uhrzeit ist mir egal ich bin da heut flexibel .
Gruß Lars


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Juni 2010)

Ich muss in der Uni hocken :C - zum Glück erst in einer Stunde, deswegen
konnte ich den Morgen schon für eine Tour nutzen


----------



## dreismann (23. Juni 2010)

Hi Leutz,

ich warte mal morgen an dem Meilwaldparkplatz,so gegen 17.30 Uhr.
hab vor übern Rathsberg zum Hetzles zu fahren....

wenn Ihr Böcke habt,wär cool....

aber heut is ja Fussball angesagt,muss sein


----------



## signor_rossi (23. Juni 2010)

Morgen mach ich Pause!
Laß uns nä. Mittwoch wieder anpeilen
Gruß


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Juni 2010)

Nächster Mittwoch hört sich ganz gut an, da habe ich am Morgen Abgabe einer größeren Arbeit, würde sich evtl anbieten 
Ach ja: kennt sich von euch jemand gut mit Fullys aus?  Ich bin zz auf der 
Suche nach einem Rad. Mein jetziges ist das von meinem Dad und das ist mir zu lang...
Wird mal Zeit ein passendes zu kaufen. Derzeit visiere ich z.B. das Nerve XC 7.0 an.
Wenn mich da jemand ein bisl beraten könnte, wäre das nicht schlecht, aber
weiteres dann per PN oder wenn man sich mal sieht 

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## alet08 (23. Juni 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Nächster Mittwoch hört sich ganz gut an, da habe ich am Morgen Abgabe einer größeren Arbeit, würde sich evtl anbieten
> Ach ja: kennt sich von euch jemand gut mit Fullys aus?  Ich bin zz auf der
> Suche nach einem Rad. Mein jetziges ist das von meinem Dad und das ist mir zu lang...
> Wird mal Zeit ein passendes zu kaufen. Derzeit visiere ich z.B. das Nerve XC 7.0 an.
> ...



Komm vorbei , fahr Probe 130/130mm 50er Rahmen

Alex


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Juni 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> Komm vorbei , fahr Probe 130/130mm 50er Rahmen
> 
> Alex


 
PM'ED


----------



## lars.nbg (24. Juni 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> ich warte mal morgen an dem Meilwaldparkplatz,so gegen 17.30 Uhr.
> hab vor übern Rathsberg zum Hetzles zu fahren....
> ...




Ich bin dabei


----------



## dreismann (24. Juni 2010)

Der Lars.....is ja prima...

vergiss Deinen Helm nich

bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ignatz_ER (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo Jungs.
Heute um 17:30 ist mir zu früh, gerade viel zu tun bei der Arbeit. Ich würde ca. ne Stunde später fahren, ist jemand interessiert?
Ansonsten viel Spaß und bis nächste Woche.
Ignatz


----------



## lars.nbg (24. Juni 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Der Lars.....is ja prima...
> 
> vergiss Deinen Helm nich
> 
> bis dann



Hab ja Besserung gelobt 

und du vergiss bitte die Zusatzgewichte nicht , sonst werd ich wieder das Gefühl nicht los das du auf der Flucht bist *lol*


----------



## Dirtbag (27. Juni 2010)

Erstmal hallo zusammen. Würde heute mal zum Hetzles fahren und würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen.

Treffpunkt wäre am Audimax so gegen 15.30 Uhr.


----------



## weidnix (28. Juni 2010)

Signor Rossi,
geht heute was zusammen?


----------



## signor_rossi (28. Juni 2010)

Laß uns mal Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr am Meilwaldparplatz andenken.
@xtr3me: Kommst Du auch?


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Juni 2010)

servus,
ich war gestern 3h mit dem rad unterwegs und hab seitdem wieder mega genickverspannungen, habe heute ein canyon nerve am bestellt, 2 wochen lieferzeit.
mit dem jetzigen ist das einfach nix, viel zu lang das ding.

mal sehen wies bis mittwoch meinem genick geht... spätestens mit dem neuem radl bin ich natürlich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signor_rossi (29. Juni 2010)

Wenn du Rahmen mit kürzeren Oberrohren (aufrechtere Haltung) suchst, bist Du aber bei Canyon nicht gerade an der richtigen Adresse. Das AM schied bei mir deswegen aus. Sonst ein geiles Teil wenn die Geo paßt.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juni 2010)

Najo habs in Größe M und bei mal einen Rahmen mit sehr ähnlicher Geo gefahren, ich fands sehr angenehm. Ich mein wenns nicht passt dann gehts eben zurück.
Von meiner Körpergröße her liege ich zwischen M und L, von daher werde ich sowieso
relativ aufrecht sitzen 
Mein einziges Bedenken ist, dass das Rad zum Wippen beim Bergauffahren neigt. Hier im Forum gehen da die Meinungen irgendwie auseinander - manche schreiben, dass man im Sitzen gar nichts merkt, bei anderen Wippts wiederum stark? 
Mal sehen..


----------



## lars.nbg (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen ,

wie schauts denn aus , fährt heut jemand ??


----------



## dreismann (30. Juni 2010)

Treff mich heut mitn Ben um halb sieben.
Wollen am Rathsberg fahren,da isses schön trocken..
Schutzhütte?


----------



## lars.nbg (30. Juni 2010)

nehmt ihr mich mit ?? Dann bin ich halb 7 an der Schutzhütte


----------



## dreismann (30. Juni 2010)

Aber nur wenn Du brav bist

Denk aber an die 10 min.....
bis denn


----------



## lars.nbg (30. Juni 2010)

ok also dann 10 nach halb  
Bis dann


----------



## Ignatz_ER (2. Juli 2010)

Hey Jungens. 
Konnte die ganze Woche nicht früher weg von der Arbeit, dafür jetzt am Wochenende. Wer kommt am So mit? Vielleicht 'ne Runde zum Hetzlesberg oder so? Zeit ist mir eigentlich egal, irgendwann am nachmittag.
Gruß, Ignatz


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2010)

Willst du bei der Hitze wirklich am Nachmittag fahren?  
Ich bin heute früh um 10 los und es war schon sauheiß. Mirs der Schweiz überall runtergelaufen, im Wald auf gerader Ebene gings dann.

Morgen bekomm ich mein neues Radl. Werde mich dann mal ans Einstellen und die erste Probefahrt machen


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Juli 2010)

Ich werd heut abend so gegen 7 starten, falls jemand Lust hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lg-sven (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo ihr da unten,

komme in 2 Wochen ein WE nach Erlangen und muss als Lüneburger (grausliges flach hier oben) in jedem Fall ne runde MTB fahren.

Würde mich freuen über ein paar tips für spannende strecken (1400-1800hm) und einen MTB verleih freuen. Komme mitm ICE und kann mein Rad nicht mitbringen. Vielleicht hat ja auch ein (nicht ganz so flinker MTBer) lust mir eure Heimat zu zeigen?

In jedem Fall schon mal Danke für die Mühe. Freu mich schon drauf mal wieder am Berg zu fahren 

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Tabibuschua (6. Juli 2010)

Sven, du kommst nach Mittelfranken, net in die Alpen! ^^ hier gibts keine 1400Hm Abfahrten ;] Nimm ne Null weg , dann wirds realistischer. ;]


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juli 2010)

Er meint wohl die Gesamthöhenmeter.. *g*


----------



## lg-sven (6. Juli 2010)

So isses  Mir gehts ums strampeln und nicht um den Ausblick  Den hab ich dann ne Woche später, wenns von Garmisch zum Gardasee geht. Fühle mich halt als Flachländer nur mäßig vorbereitet und kanns auch kaum erwarten mal wieder KM inkl HM zurück zu legen 

Hier kann man 100km fahren ohne über 300 hm zu kommen  die krönung sind dann 600hm auf 50km. also alles was höher ist als ne düne reizt mich schon mal 

ich hoffe ich bekomm ein anständiges leihrad da unten bei euch. hatte gestern ja auch mal geggoglet, aber im 1. anlauf ohne erfolg. werd morgen noch mal suchen, wenn ihr keine idee habt.

viele grüße
sven

PS: hab gemerkt es ist erst in 3 wochen


----------



## S*P*J (7. Juli 2010)

servus Sven...also wenn du ein ordentliches Leihrad brauchst schau mal bei der Fahrradecke in Erlangen vorbei...da gibts Speci Testräder, kostet glaub ich einen 50er übers WE. Montag haben die aber immer geschlossen, also kann sein, dass du es nicht wieder rechtzeitig abgeben kannst.
Andernfalls ruf mal bei der Fahrradkiste an, die müssten sowas auch haben.

GRUß Markus


----------



## dreismann (7. Juli 2010)

UND man kann schon über 1000 HM rund um Erlangen sammeln.....oder

die Tachos vom Ben und Lars spinnen....
sind letztens am Rathsberg gefahren und dann zum Hetzles,danach warens so an die 960 HM.
@ sven:am Hetzles kannst schön schwitzen,fahr den 3 mal hoch und runter.Mal gucken was Du sagst. Ich komm auch gern mit.


----------



## dreismann (7. Juli 2010)

ps: ich will morgen mal zwei,drei schnelle Runden drehen.....

hab nich viel Zeit,weil morgen endlich Predators anläuft!!!
Deshalb......Gas ich geben muss


----------



## Ignatz_ER (8. Juli 2010)

Hey Dreismann, wann willste heute los? um 18:30 wär ich dabei...gruß, Ignatz


----------



## dreismann (8. Juli 2010)

18.30 is gut.

Rathsberg an der Schutzhütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ignatz_ER (8. Juli 2010)

ok, ich kenn da nur eine hütte, ich hoffe, es ist die richtige. Bis gleich!


----------



## dreismann (20. Juli 2010)

Fährt jemand morgen?

Ich schon 

oder seid ihr alle im Urlaub?


----------



## Ignatz_ER (21. Juli 2010)

Ich wär am Start. 18:30 beim Eiscafe Venezia?


----------



## alet08 (21. Juli 2010)

wohin, wie lange??


----------



## Ignatz_ER (21. Juli 2010)

nur kurz, max. 90 min, 2 Rathsberg Runden; wenn Du mit willst, komm um 18:30 zum Eiscafe Venezia


----------



## dreismann (21. Juli 2010)

Nur kurz? 

Dachte heut mach mer nen epischen Ausritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (21. Juli 2010)

Ich war vorhin schon; Dem Wetter angepasste Ga1-Radelei .

Viel Spaß!


----------



## alet08 (25. Juli 2010)

Könnte man so ein  Ründchen auch mal mit Mehreren fahren, evtl. mit Einkehrschwung  ?   

Man kann´s auch schneller fahren, aber ich wollt einfach ´nen schönen Sonntag haben  außerdem hatte ich ´ne Panne 

Alex


----------



## NobbyNico (26. Juli 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> Könnte man so ein Ründchen auch mal mit Mehreren fahren, evtl. mit Einkehrschwung  ?


 
Setzt doch einfach mal einen Termin am Wochenende an und warte die Anmeldungen und Reaktionen ab. Ich bin froh, wenn ich nicht ständig alleine fahren muss.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## xTr3Me (26. Juli 2010)

War gestern rund um die Lange Meile unterwegs, am besten wars mal wieder bei der Retterner Kanzel. Da gibts schon Trails die richtig hart sind.. 
Hab auch ein paar MTBer gesehen, allerdings ist jeder alleine gefahren.


----------



## dreismann (27. Juli 2010)

Genau einfach mal nen Termin setzten......mit Einkehr bin ich dabei

Lange Meile u. diese Kanzel?,sind die bei Hetzles?
kenn ich ja gar nich

Wie wärs wenn wir die vorgeschlagene Tour am We fahren?
Wann is mir egal...


----------



## alet08 (27. Juli 2010)

Lange Meile ist nördl. von FO. Mir zu weit, kein Auto, evtl. mit´m Zug nach FO....
würde mich reizen  Kanzel kenn ich nur vom Wandern und Jungegesellenbschied :O


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Juli 2010)

Lange Meile ist von euch schon ein Stück zu weit weg um da einfach mal mit dem Rad hinzufahren.
Erwartet dort aber keine Wunder, halbwegs längere Trails gibts erst hinter Ebermannstadt 

Von Forchheim aus kommt man aber relativ fix hin. Einfach durch den Kellerwald hoch nach Serlbach und von dort sinds noch 2 Minuten dann wirds interessant.


----------



## dreismann (28. Juli 2010)

Wieder mal schlauer...danke euch
Hört sich ja eher fürs we an....öfter mal was neues


----------



## alet08 (29. Juli 2010)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> Setzt doch einfach mal einen Termin am Wochenende an und warte die Anmeldungen und Reaktionen ab. Ich bin froh, wenn ich nicht ständig alleine fahren muss.
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



Sa oder So 12:30h am Wasserturm?


----------



## Dirtbag (29. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr morgen nachmittag ne Kalchreuth-Runde und würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen.
Treffpunkt ist die OMV an der Werner-von-Siemens-Straße, 16 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyNico (31. Juli 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> Sa oder So 12:30h am Wasserturm?


 

Dieses WE sieht es mit Biken bei mir eher schlecht aus. Hab heute den ganzen Tag umfangreiche Erdbewegungsarbeiten vor mir. 4m³ Erde wollen von Hand entfernt werden. 
Glaube nicht, dass ich morgen noch die Kraft für ne große Tour habe.


----------



## dreismann (9. August 2010)

Na ihr Erlanger Biker........alle keine Zeit????

Hier geht ja gar nichts mehr.......


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (9. August 2010)

...ich hab zeit.

Gruß

Rossifumi


----------



## alet08 (10. August 2010)

heut ab 13:00?


----------



## NobbyNico (10. August 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> heut ab 13:00?


 
Da hat wohl jemand Urlaub oder Ferien?!?
Ich darf bis 17.30 Uhr im Büro hocken.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werd ich mich morgen Abend wieder zum Rathsberg aufmachen.


----------



## dreismann (10. August 2010)

13:00 Uhr passt....
Wo wär denn Treffpunkt??


----------



## alet08 (10. August 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> 13:00 Uhr passt....
> Wo wär denn Treffpunkt??




Ich wollt über´n Hetzles zum Teufelstisch und ich komme aus ER; Was den Treffpunkt angeht: mach´nen Vorschlag 

Alex

PS: gern auch 12:30h


----------



## dreismann (10. August 2010)

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung wo man sich da am besten trifft....ähhh..

von wo fährst du denn los? da komm ich am besten hin....kann aber erst 13:00 uhr


----------



## alet08 (10. August 2010)

13:00 an der Brücke am Bürgermeistersteg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreismann (10. August 2010)

Ok.alles klar......bis denn


----------



## xTr3Me (3. September 2010)

Jemand am WE zufällig in der Nähe Friesner Warte / Lange Meile unterwegs?


----------



## Biker-Caddl (5. September 2010)

Hallo Jungs, ich bin noch auf der suche nach Bike-Anschlus in Erlangen. Meint Ihr ich hätte eine Chance? 
Wohne in Uttenreuth und hätte Bock, dass mir und meinem Freund mal jemand die Trails vor der Tür zeigt! Liebste Grüße, Katja


----------



## alet08 (5. September 2010)

Die vor deiner Haustür (Kalchi) sind grad z.T. Forstarbeiten zum Opfer gefallen   aber geht schon. Was wollt ihr denn so fahren CC, AM, Freeride?

Alex


----------



## Biker-Caddl (5. September 2010)

Hallo Alex, wir sind im All Mountain-Bereich unterwegs. War heute alleine auf der Marloffsteiner Höhe unterwegs und habe schon mal den Hügeln in der Umgebung zugewunken.  Bin schon gespannt, was sich uns da alles bietet!


----------



## dreismann (5. September 2010)

Unsre Kalchitrails
ich könnt da platzen,echt wahrhabs auch "erfahren",solche...,naja..

@Biker-Caddl: wann wollt Ihr denn das nä. mal los?

könn mer ja was ausmachen wenn Ihr Bock habt.

ps: der Alex kennt sich da auch gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (5. September 2010)

Hätte auch mal bock endlich mitzufahren.


----------



## dreismann (5. September 2010)

Sagt halt mal wann ihr zeit habt,dann können wir uns ja treffen.

Bin heut mitn Ignatz am alten Tiergarten und am Moritzberg in Nbg gefahren,war echt geil da...super Trails da.Sonntags ist der perfekte Tag für solche "Ausflüge";manchmal auch "Abflüge"

Kann ja jeder mal preisgeben wann er zeit hat,da finden wir schon mal was


----------



## Biker-Caddl (6. September 2010)

Hallo, wir können immer unregelmäßig. Mein Freund arbeitet im Schichtdienst, sitzt z.B. heute zu Hause rum, kann öfter mal unter der Woche nach der Arbeit am Nachmittag. Ich sitz den ganzen Tag im Büro, kann am ehesten am Wochenende.
wie alt seid ihr denn? 
wie seid Ihr so unterwegs?


----------



## dreismann (6. September 2010)

find ich blöd Männer nach ihrem Alter zu fragen

bei den Damen is es doch auch nicht angebracht

aber ich gebs mal als erster zu;bin 30 Jahr und hab noch volles Haar...

fahr gern Touren,gerne mit viel Traileinsatz,heutzutach nennt man das ja "Allmountain"....manchmal aber fährt mein Bike auch ohne mich weiter..

bin hier schon mit vielen Leut gefahren und die sind alle schwer in Ordnung,da is kein Depp dabei.


----------



## alet08 (6. September 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> find ich blöd Männer nach ihrem Alter zu fragen
> 
> bei den Damen is es doch auch nicht angebracht
> 
> ...



Geht mir auch so, bis auf´s Alter.

Es dürfen auch gern ein paar kleibere Sprünge dabei sein -> Rathsberg

Alex


----------



## xTr3Me (6. September 2010)

Was ist denn ein kleinerer Sprung? Das was ich darunter verstehe mache ich auch gerne aber extra geschaufelte Rampen fahre ich nicht, das ist mir teilweise zu riskant da 4-5 Meter durch die Luft zu segeln..


----------



## Biker-Caddl (6. September 2010)

Hallo Jungs, na das hört sich doch super an! Ich bin noch 29  und mein Freund noch 31. Passt doch super. Ich könnte erst nä Woche mit euch auf eine tour starten, Andreas könnte morgen ab 15 Uhr oder auch am Donnerstag von 15 - 17 Uhr, danach haben wir leider einen Termin. Wäre doch cool, wenn es mal klappt. Andreas war heute alleine unterwegs und hat mir ganz stolz erzählt wie platt er sich gemacht hat. War wohl bei Adlitz, Hetzles, und wo sonst noch unterwegs.


----------



## dreismann (6. September 2010)

Unter der Woche kann ich erst ab 18.00 Uhr.

Am WE isses mir wurscht(zu 90%)

Mit diesen 4m Flügen hab ich auch so ein Problem.....wohl das Alter,wohl eher diese Selbstbauabschussrampen,geht mir da genauso.
Ein Enduro wird vlt. mein Winterbastelding,aber dann lieber kleiner fliegen.

Am Mittwoch mach ich los,so 2-3 Rathsbergrunden.....
morgen nur kurz,gibt die neue Simpsonsstaffel

jemand Bock?


----------



## alet08 (7. September 2010)

...auf die Simpsons???

Wer 4-5m-Spruenge als klein bezeichnet, fährt sie RB-Rampage.

Ich meinte ´kleine´ Spruenge. Wie weit ich hupf weiß ich nicht, da ich mich dabei ja nicht von außerhalb beobachte.


----------



## Biker-Caddl (7. September 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch mach ich los,so 2-3 Rathsbergrunden.....
> morgen nur kurz,gibt die neue Simpsonsstaffel
> 
> jemand Bock?



Sorry, ja klar, der Comedy Dienstag, wie konnte ich das vergessen, da kann der Andreas hat ja auch nicht! 
Wie wäre es aber mit Mittwoch? Andreas hat bestimmt Bock. Wie soll das Wetter werden? Welchen Treffpunkt schlägst Du vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyNico (7. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Würde mich gerne in die laufende Planung einklinken, da ich bisher ausschließlich alleine unterwegs war. 

Zeitlich sieht es bei mir ähnlich wie bei dreismann aus.
Mo - Fr erst ab ca. 18 Uhr
Sa + So relativ flexibel

Nachdem Katja+Freund und ich noch "Ortsfremd" sind, brauchts dringend einen guten Guide. Ich hab gelesen der Alex kennt sich gut aus...

Diese Woche werde ich frühestens Samstag wieder starten, da ja auch das Wetter wieder besch... werden soll. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2010)

Hm ein Enduro würde mich auch mal interessieren. Aber selber aufbauen ist irgendwie teurer als als Komplettbike kaufen? Also so wars zumindest bei meinem Rad... 
Wenn das Studium rum ist gönn ich mir vll mal ein Canyon Torque, die sind schon ziemlich geil. Vermutlich gibts in 3 Jahren bikes mit 180mm Federweg und <11kg Gewicht


----------



## Chrisinger (7. September 2010)

Hi,
da ich auch meistens allein unterwegs bin, würd ich mich hier auch gern anschließen.
Mittlerweile kenn ich mich zwar ziemlich gut aus, aber so eine Gruppe wäre für meine Motivation sehr hilfreich 
Zeitlich gehts bei mir eig immer ab 17 Uhr, am We bin ich flexibel.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Biker-Caddl (7. September 2010)

Dann halten wir mal fest, dass wir morgen starten, ab 18 Uhr. jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen treffpunkt. Wetter soll schlecht werden, aber da müssten wir uns morgen spontan kurzschließen. Am WE sind wir leider nicht da, sind da mit einem MTB-guide in Thüringen unterwegs.


----------



## NobbyNico (7. September 2010)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kenn ich mich zwar ziemlich gut aus, aber so eine Gruppe wäre für meine Motivation sehr hilfreich


 
Ist das ne freiwillige Meldung als Guide???


----------



## Chrisinger (7. September 2010)

Klar warum nicht, musst mir halt sagen was du fahren willst und ich überleg mir dann mal ne schöne Runde 
Also hauptsächlich kenn ich mich zwischen Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth ganz gut aus


----------



## NobbyNico (7. September 2010)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Klar warum nicht, musst mir halt sagen was du fahren willst und ich überleg mir dann mal ne schöne Runde


möglichst viel Trails




Chrisinger schrieb:


> Also hauptsächlich kenn ich mich zwischen Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth ganz gut aus


Die Ecke kenn ich bisher noch garnicht, bietet sich somit an.


----------



## Chrisinger (7. September 2010)

Da fällt mir dann auf jeden Fall einiges ein


----------



## Biker-Caddl (7. September 2010)

wie wäre es dann mit einem Treffpunkt in Erlangen am OBI/Röthelheimpark? Da wo es gegenüber vom OBI in den Wald geht? Morgen 18 Uhr, sofern es nicht regnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreismann (7. September 2010)

Hät jetzt die Rathsbergtrails vorgeschlagen......aber vom Obi aus ist man ja auch gleich da....

Was haltet ihr davon??? Gibts ja auch schönes....


----------



## NobbyNico (7. September 2010)

Für Rathsberg dürfte der Parkplatz am Trimm-Dich-Pfad (Meilwald?!?) günstiger sein, oder nicht?


----------



## alet08 (8. September 2010)

So, war grad am Rathsberg spielen  
Trails sind trocken  bis auf die bekannten, immer da seienden Schlammlöcher.

viel Spaß, Alex


----------



## dreismann (8. September 2010)

So Leute,muss heut länger arbeiten.

Wird mit mir leider nix.


----------



## Biker-Caddl (8. September 2010)

Hat sondt noch jemand Lust zu fahren?


----------



## Chrisinger (8. September 2010)

Wenn paar zusammen kommen wär ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-Caddl (8. September 2010)

Ein wenig problematisch könnte sein, dass es heute recht duster ist und man im Wald nicht viel sieht, oder?


----------



## Chrisinger (8. September 2010)

Könnte sein. Wir können auch mal das WE anpeilen, da wird das Wetter ja wieder besser


----------



## Biker-Caddl (8. September 2010)

ich radl jetzt mal schnell von der Arbeit heim und dann können wir ja weiter sehen. alternativ würde ich heute laufen gehen....


----------



## NobbyNico (8. September 2010)

Ich bin heute definitiv nicht dabei. Muss die neue Küche planen.
Nächst möglicher Termin bei mir ist Samstag, da soll ja auch das Wetter passen.


----------



## Biker-Caddl (8. September 2010)

wie gesagt sind wir am WE leider nicht da, sondern dann erst wieder nä Woche, aber solltet ihr am WE radeln, wünsche ich euch viel Spaß!


----------



## alet08 (8. September 2010)

Ich bin am WE in Hunas beim ´Tag des offenen Denkmals´ und führe Speerschleudern (Das bin ich aber nicht ) vor, und Jeder kann mitmachenl.

Vorher fahr ich am Sa. dann halt in der Hersbrucker Schweiz, denk ich 

Alex


----------



## FrankeC (9. September 2010)

Servus,

bin heute über diesen Thread gestolpert und stell mich auch mal kurz hier vor.
Bin 36, fahre seit diesem "Sommer" wieder etwas mehr MTB und suche Gleichgesinnte für gemeinsame Touren.
Fahrtechnisch würde ich mich eher als Anfänger bezeichnen, fahre eher einfache Trails, für Downhill bin ich nicht so zu haben... 
Da ich einen Bürojob habe, geht es bei mir Mo-Fr nur ab 18Uhr, in Ausnahmefällen evtl. mal ab 17Uhr. Leider wird es momentan schon um sieben dunkel  ich glaub ich muss mir mal so einen Monster-Helm-LED-Scheinwerfer zulegen 
Am Wochenende bin ich dann flexibler.
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja hier über das Forum mal eine gemeinsame Tour.

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## FrankeC (9. September 2010)

Servus,

bin heute über diesen Thread gestolpert  und stell mich auch mal kurz hier vor:
Bin 36, fahre seit diesem "Sommer" wieder etwas mehr MTB und suche Gleichgesinnte für gemeinsame Touren.
Fahrtechnisch würde ich mich eher als Anfänger bezeichnen, fahre eher einfache Trails, für Downhill bin ich nicht so zu haben... 
Da ich einen Bürojob habe, geht es bei mir Mo-Fr nur ab 18Uhr, in Ausnahmefällen evtl. mal ab 17Uhr.
Leider wird es momentan schon um sieben dunkel  ich glaub ich muss mir mal so einen Monster-Helm-LED-Scheinwerfer zulegen 
Am Wochenende bin ich dann flexibler.
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja hier über das Forum mal eine gemeinsame Tour.

Viele Grüße,
Christian

uups, versehentlich Doppelpost, sorry...


----------



## NobbyNico (9. September 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> ...und führe Speerschleudern (Das bin ich aber nicht ) vor....


 
Wie geil ist das denn! 
Hab darüber vor langer Zeit mal einen Bericht auf einem Doku-Sender gesehen. Die Technik muss garnicht so einfach sein. Respekt!


----------



## alet08 (9. September 2010)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn!
> Hab darüber vor langer Zeit mal einen Bericht auf einem Doku-Sender gesehen. Die Technik muss garnicht so einfach sein. Respekt!




Schwierig ist nur das Zielen auf größere Entfernungen, was aber bei dieser Jagdmethode kein Rolle spielt: eine Gruppe jagt eine Herde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankeC (9. September 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage zwischendurch:
Gibt es in Erlangen irgendwo einen MTB Übungsplatz, der auch für Anfänger geeignet ist ?
Also z.B. mit Hindernissen, Stufen, Balancierbalken und ähnlichen Übungsaufbauten...
Danke für alle Tipps.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## alet08 (9. September 2010)

Nee, nich´ so wirklich.
Am Exerzierplatz gibt´s eine klein "Hubbelstrecke" zum Springen und einen trialpark. Bei der BMXbahn gibt´s ´ne dirtline.

Ansonsten kann man am Rathsberg prima üben.

Alex


----------



## dreismann (9. September 2010)

Ey Leutz,wann kann wer am Wochenend???

Soll jeder mal schreiben wanns am besten passt und wir machen was fest
Wird mal zeit nich nur zu texten(mein mich da auch)sondern zu handeln.
Wär mal cool mit mehreren Leuten zu biken...und FrankeC kann sich mal einfahren....

Was meint ihr?????  Fr.,Sa. oder So.???


----------



## NobbyNico (9. September 2010)

Freitag: ab 17 Uhr
Samstag: leider garnicht, bin zum Holz machen verdonnert worden 
Sonntag: ganzer Tag


----------



## xTr3Me (9. September 2010)

Wenn meine Erkältung bis dorthin vorbei ist ist mir eigentlich jeder Tag recht. Würde ja auch gerne mal mit 

Mal ne andere Frage:

Fahrt ihr auch im Winter mit dem MTB durch die Pamba? Habt ihr da für ein extra Bike oder nur extra Reifen? Welche Klamotten tragt ihr dabei und fahrt ihr auch das volle Programm dh schön bergauf, trails bergab?
Würde mich mal interessieren, bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das im Winter so gesund ist sich bei Minustemperaturen so zu verausgaben. Sonst war ich im Winter immer nur Wandern, nach 2-3h ist man bei <-10°C aber auch ziemlich schlapp.


----------



## FrankeC (10. September 2010)

Servus,
ich könnte am Wochenende:
Samstag Vormittag so bis gegen 15Uhr.
Sonntag ganztägig, tendenziell aber lieber nachmittags ab 14Uhr.
Kann gerne eine zünftige Runde werden (4-5h), nicht bloß ein Stündchen...

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## alet08 (10. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Fahrt ihr auch im Winter mit dem MTB durch die Pamba? Habt ihr da für ein extra Bike oder nur extra Reifen? Welche Klamotten tragt ihr dabei und fahrt ihr auch das volle Programm dh schön bergauf, trails bergab?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das im Winter so gesund ist sich bei Minustemperaturen so zu verausgaben. Sonst war ich im Winter immer nur Wandern, nach 2-3h ist man bei <-10°C aber auch ziemlich schlapp.




Klar auch im Winter!

hinten ´Muddy mary performance´ (die billige) drauf -> grip und gut is.

trails sind halt schneehoehenabhaengig. mußte letzten Winter (ein Traum) auch mal 300m über Schneewehen tragen  gehoert dazu.

A.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. September 2010)

Aber dann schon den 2,5"er oder? 

Frag mich wie ich auf meinen Trails im Winter fahren will wenn da 10+cm Schnee liegen, das muss ich dann mal rausfinden. Bei uns ist es ja leider oft so, dass es tagsüber über 0°C warm wird, der Schnee schmilzt und nach der nächsten Nacht hat man ne schöne Eispiste. Vor allem da war vorher noch Autos drüber gefahren sind.


----------



## dreismann (10. September 2010)

Samstag,so um die zeit ist gut.
Sonntag fahr ich gern vormittags,so 10.00-11.00 uhr los,da hat man den ganzen Tag.

Schon mal jemand am Alten Tiergarten in Nbg gefahren?
Muss zugeben das isses fast geiler als bei "uns"......hätte da mal jemand bock?
Ein Kumpel kennt da fast alle Trails.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (10. September 2010)

Klinke mich auch 'mal ein.

Ich fahre morgen gen Fränkische und hätte noch 2 Plätze frei. Wer Bock hat soll sich melden. Abfahrt ab 13 Uhr - später als 14:30 sollte es nicht werden.

Ich kenn da fast alle Trails


----------



## NobbyNico (10. September 2010)

NOTFALL!!!

Heute beim Lenker wechseln etwas unachtsam gewesen und dabei eine Schraube zur Befestigung des Bremshebel abgedreht. 

War heute abend kurz vor Ladenschluss in zwei Fahrradläden, aber keine hatte passenden Ersatz. Neu bestellen dauert ca. 2 Wochen. 
Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich in Erlangen oder Umkreis am Samstag kurzfristig Ersatz herbekomme??? Gibt es einen gut sortierten Schraubenladen?


----------



## Axalp (10. September 2010)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> NOTFALL!!!
> ...
> Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich in Erlangen oder Umkreis am Samstag kurzfristig Ersatz herbekomme??? Gibt es einen gut sortierten Schraubenladen?
> ...



Versuch's doch 'mal beim Greiner in der Hauptstraße in Erlangen (gegenüber E-Werk).


----------



## xTr3Me (10. September 2010)

Axalp wo fährste denn in der fränkischen? 

@nico
baumarkt?^^ das sind doch standardschrauben.. sowas ist idr genormt.


----------



## FrankeC (10. September 2010)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich in Erlangen oder Umkreis am Samstag kurzfristig Ersatz herbekomme???



Verstehe ich nicht, das ist doch ne stinknormale M4 Schraube?
Oder ist das ein exotisches Zollgewinde oder ne komische Steigung?
Die Farbe dürfte ja erstmal egal sein, Hauptsache es hält wieder...

Greiner wäre auch mein erster Tipp gewesen, sonst fällt mir noch ein:
- OBI
- Fahrradwerkstatt im E-Werk
- http://www.schraubenhandel-fuerth.de/wir_uns.html


----------



## Axalp (10. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Axalp wo fährste denn in der fränkischen?
> 
> @nico
> baumarkt?^^ das sind doch standardschrauben.. sowas ist idr genormt.



Wahrscheinlich fahr' ich ab Rothenbühl (Freibad Ebermannstadt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyNico (10. September 2010)

FrankeC schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht, das ist doch ne stinknormale M4 Schraube?


 
Laut dem Thread zur Bremse normales M4 Gewinde. Nachdem mich aber zwei Händler ohne Ersatz mit der Bestellung vertröstet haben, war ich da sehr unsicher. 

Werde morgen mal dem Greiner einen Besuch abstatten.
Danke an alle für die Tipps!


----------



## xTr3Me (11. September 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich fahr' ich ab Rothenbühl (Freibad Ebermannstadt).



Und wie lange/weit/wohin?


----------



## Axalp (11. September 2010)

ca. 3h, d.h. +/- 30 km
Die Trails führen in und um das Wiesenttahl herum.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. September 2010)

Hätte schon mal Lust bei jemandem mitzufahren, bin allerdings um halb1 zum Essen mit Verwandten verabredet. Bisl knapp das Ding ..  
Vll fahr ich auf eigene Faust nach Neudorf hoch, von dort aus gibts dann auch super Trails


----------



## Chrisinger (12. September 2010)

Ist heut jemand zufällig unterwegs bzw hat Lust zu fahren?


----------



## xTr3Me (12. September 2010)

Lust ja, unterwegs nein  - ich bin platt von gestern. Ich dreh höchstens ne Runde auf der Langen Meile und klapper die Trails ab.


----------



## Chrisinger (12. September 2010)

Lange Meile ?


----------



## xTr3Me (12. September 2010)

Das bei mir hier.. nicht in/bei Erlangen 
Ist so eine Hochebene bei der hier und da Trails durch den Wald und vom Berg runter führen 
Zieht sich im Prinzip von Kauernhofen bis Rettern.


----------



## NobbyNico (12. September 2010)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ist heut jemand zufällig unterwegs bzw hat Lust zu fahren?


 
Ich werd mich nachher ca. 15 Uhr auf den Weg machen. Ziel ist noch nicht ganz klar, aber vermutlich wieder mal Rathsberg.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. September 2010)

Vom Rathsberg hab ich schon viel gehört und auch ein paar Vids auf utube gesehn, schaut ja ziemlich vielversprechend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (12. September 2010)

Ich wär ein bisschen zwischen Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth gefahren


----------



## NobbyNico (12. September 2010)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich wär ein bisschen zwischen Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth gefahren


 
Lass uns das doch nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen!
Mittwoch oder Freitag nach Feierabend. Würde mein Bike dann ggf. mit auf die Arbeit nehmen. Wie sieht es denn zeitlich bei dir aus?


----------



## Chrisinger (12. September 2010)

Ich hab Abends eigentlich immer Zeit. Leider ist es bei Kalchreuth nicht wirklich möglich Trails zufahren, da die hier grad am abholzen sind und dadurch alles verwüstet ist


----------



## Biker-Caddl (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mich mal wieder melden! 
Wer hat Lust am Sa zu radeln? Wo wäre uns erstmal egal, Wetter sollte ja trocken bleiben. Na, wie sieht's aus, Jungs?


----------



## alet08 (5. Oktober 2010)

gern, aber nich´ weiter als ~40-45 km, muß früh zum Fußball


----------



## Biker-Caddl (5. Oktober 2010)

cool, freut mich! von wo kommst Du, wo sollen wir uns treffen? Wir wohnen in Uttenreuth. wo willst Du hinfahren?


----------



## weichling (5. Oktober 2010)

Wieso Jungs ?


Biker-Caddl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mich mal wieder melden!
> Wer hat Lust am Sa zu radeln? Wo wäre uns erstmal egal, Wetter sollte ja trocken bleiben. Na, wie sieht's aus, Jungs?


----------



## alet08 (5. Oktober 2010)

Biker-Caddl schrieb:


> cool, freut mich! von wo kommst Du, wo sollen wir uns treffen? Wir wohnen in Uttenreuth. wo willst Du hinfahren?



So ´ne schnelle Runde auf den ´Hetzles´ und das Steilstück mit Hohlweg (grün-/blaupunkt) runter. Treffpkt wäre Wasserturmm in Marloffst. ganz gut, denk ich 

Alex


----------



## Biker-Caddl (5. Oktober 2010)

@Weichling: Cool, freut mich wenn aich auch Unterstüzung bekomme und mich nicht alleine gegen die Jungs durchschlagen muss! Kommst du mit?
wie funktioniert denn das mit dem Zitat?

@Alex: Klingt gut, sollten wir das mal festhalten? Ist der Wasserturm da oben beim Flugplatz? Ich schick Dir mal unsere Nummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreismann (6. Oktober 2010)

An welche Uhrzeit habt ihr denn gedacht?


----------



## Biker-Caddl (6. Oktober 2010)

Haben noch nichts fest gemacht, aber ich hätte an gemütliche 11 Uhr gedacht. Alex muss früh zum Fußball, vielleicht starten wir auch erst ab 13:00... Wir sind da relativ flexibel, sollten halt nur mittags unterwegs sein, damit es angenehm "warm" ist.


----------



## alet08 (6. Oktober 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> An welche Uhrzeit habt ihr denn gedacht?



Ich kann nicht vor 14:00h


----------



## Biker-Caddl (6. Oktober 2010)

14:00 Uhr wäre ja auch noch ok, dann könnten wir 1-2 h unterwegs sein, danach wird es einfach zu ungemütlich, oder?


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Oktober 2010)

war bis vor ner halben stunde biken, ist total angenehm, perfekte temperatur


----------



## Biker-Caddl (6. Oktober 2010)

@Alex: die Tour, die du schon so im Kopf hast, wie lange würde die denn ca. gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (6. Oktober 2010)

Biker-Caddl schrieb:


> @Alex: die Tour, die du schon so im Kopf hast, wie lange würde die denn ca. gehen?



so zwei Stündle + evtl. ´n viertel

Das ist ne etwas andere Tour, da der downhill mit meinen 130mm (Federweg!    ) recht anstrengend ist 

A.


----------



## Biker-Caddl (6. Oktober 2010)

na das klingt doch super, da können wir ja auch erst um 2 los. Bist du dabei?


----------



## alet08 (7. Oktober 2010)

denk schon 
Wasserturm ist aber bei der Tongrube an der Straß3 nach Langensendelb.; Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr da hoch kommt....

Alex


----------



## Biker-Caddl (7. Oktober 2010)

wir müssen halt mal telefonieren um den Treffpunkt fix zu machen. Flugplatz kenne ich schon, Wasserturm noch nicht, das musst Du mir dann mal noch erklären.


----------



## dreismann (8. Oktober 2010)

Will morgen auch mit......wo trefft ihr euch denn?


----------



## alet08 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich sach einfach mal: 14:00h Wasserturm wer mitkommen mag bitte gier schreiben, damit wir wissen auf wieviel wir warten müsse. 

@Bike-caddl: meld dich nochmal wg. Wegbeschreibung

Alex


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Oktober 2010)

Würde auch gern mitfahren, aber leider hab ich am Dienstag noch ein Prüfung....
Vielleicht geht ja dann nächste Woche nochmal was


----------



## weichling (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich komme auch. 
Für die  diejenigen, die  ab Erlangen fahren: Treffpunkt Handtuchwiese (Parkplatz Trimm Dich Pfad) 
Treffen 13:15, Abfahrt spätestens 13:30 zum Wasserturm.
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...4925,11.036303&spn=0.001471,0.002859&t=h&z=19

Grüße 

Michael


----------



## notgnixel (8. Oktober 2010)

Gibts für den Spaß eigentlich ein Könnensgrenze nach unten? Sprich totaler Anfänger unerwünscht oder sowas?


----------



## alet08 (9. Oktober 2010)

Treffen mit Bike-caddl am Modellflugplatz!! 14:00h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreismann (9. Oktober 2010)

Und ich Depp warte am Wasserturm.......

Hätte vorher nochmal hier reinschauen sollen

War aber ein geiler Tag zum biken.....


----------



## alet08 (9. Oktober 2010)

Daß du bei deinem Tempo uns nicht eingeholt hast )


----------



## dreismann (9. Oktober 2010)

wie meinste das 

bin aber am Rathsberg rumgefahren.

wie wars bei euch?


----------



## alet08 (9. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, wir sind nicht so schnell auf´n Hetzles gefahren wie wir 

schee wra´s, danach noch Rathsberg


----------



## Ketchyp (9. Oktober 2010)

notgnixel schrieb:


> Gibts für den Spaß eigentlich ein Könnensgrenze nach unten? Sprich totaler Anfänger unerwünscht oder sowas?



was und wo willste denn fahren?


----------



## Biker-Caddl (11. Oktober 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> wie wars bei euch?



Scheeee wars! Trotzdem bin ich jetzt krank.....
Sorry, ich bin schuld, weil ich den Wasserturm nicht kannte!  Hoffe es klappt das nächste mal!


----------



## dreismann (11. Oktober 2010)

Man sieht sich immer 2mal im Leben

wo ich gewartet hab ist ein Pärchen vorbeigekommen....wenn Du Sie warst
muss ich sagen:selber schuld.....sah sehr luftig aus. 
Mach nur Spass....gell.Gute Besserung!


----------



## alet08 (11. Oktober 2010)

Biker-Caddl schrieb:


> Scheeee wars! Trotzdem bin ich jetzt krank.....
> Sorry, ich bin schuld, weil ich den Wasserturm nicht kannte!  Hoffe es klappt das nächste mal!



Ui, was hast denn?
Ich bin sonntags nochmal hier lang gefahren. vieeel Sonne 

Gruß und gute Besserung, Alex


----------



## Biker-Caddl (12. Oktober 2010)

@Dreisman: also das war ich dann nicht, denn luftig angezogen war ich nicht. 

Ich hab Schupfen, Andreas hat mich angesteckt und die Tour war dann einfach das I-Tüpfelchen, halb so wild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreismann (12. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar....,böser Andi

Sonntag war ich der fränkischen..Behringersmühle,Waischenfeld,Oberailsbach usw.,wer noch ne "Saisonabschlusstour" machen will, da ist es richtig genial im moment,alles steht in "hammerherbstfarben".Und geile Trails,auch wichtig,so geil das ich ein dickes Knie hab.

Wie wärs am WE?
Seid Ihr alle mobil?


----------



## Biker-Caddl (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich müsste mich eher kurzfristig dazuklinken, muss erst fit werden. 
Ansonsten bin ich sehr gerne dabei, klingt sehr verlockend! Sonntag wäre ich auch frei, Andreas muss arbeiten.


----------



## alet08 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß noch nicht. Samstag: nein, Sonntag: hmm?

mobil bin ich nur mit Bus und Bahn

Nachher erstmal neue Bremsbeläge einbremsen :kotz:


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Oktober 2010)

> Nachher erstmal neue Bremsbeläge einbremsen



Hattest du nicht im Juni rum als ich dein Radl mal gefahren bin erst neue Beläge drauf?


----------



## alet08 (13. Oktober 2010)

*hüstel* Öl, äähhrm, schlampig *hust*


----------



## Biker-Caddl (13. Oktober 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> Nachher erstmal neue Bremsbeläge einbremsen :kotz:


 
das kann ich auch nicht verstehen, hatte am WE eher den Eindruck, Du bist einer der Kategorie: Wer bremst verliert; oder: wer später bremst fährt länger schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisracing (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche noch MTB-ler/innen zum gemeinsamen Fahren, gerade jetzt in der Kälte hilft ein Termin und der Spass in der Gruppe sehr.

Fahr derzeit meistens alleine im Tennenloher Forst.

Gibts einen Treffpunkt a la "jeden XX um xx:xx Uhr" Erkennungsmerkmal "platter Reifen"

Gruß, Christof


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Oktober 2010)

chrisracing schrieb:


> Gibts einen Treffpunkt a la "jeden XX um xx:xx Uhr" Erkennungsmerkmal "platter Reifen"



di 18:00 am obiparkplatz in Erlangen, z.b.


----------



## alet08 (10. November 2010)

Ist hier schon -Pause?

Gestern und heut zwei schöne Runden gedreht 

Geht noch was (am WE oder nachmittags, abends is´ doof, da meine Lampe erst unterwegs ist


----------



## dreismann (12. November 2010)

Bin am WE leider nich da.....kann erst nächstes...

unter der Woche erwisch auch nur das letzte Licht des Tages...
war gestern am Rathsberg unterwegs,extra ne std.früher Feierabend gemacht.

ABER: geil zu fahren und Saisonende gibts nich 
bis dann


----------



## lars.nbg (14. November 2010)

so, meld mich auch mal wieder, hab auch mal wieder Lust mit ein paar Leuten zu fahren. Wenn jemand zu dieser Jahreszeit noch Bock hat zu fahren, vielleicht kann man sich ja dann zusammen tun .
Gruß Lars


----------



## alet08 (14. November 2010)

HEY mal wieder! Wer war denn heut´ alles am Rathsberg unterwegs" Schee war´s

Und endlich auch mal wieder ein paar BGM-Fahrer gesehen....


----------



## alet08 (19. Januar 2011)

Habt ihr alle Ausgangssperre??


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Januar 2011)

Naja es ist Winterpause....


----------



## alet08 (20. Januar 2011)

nöö, geht doch alles prima und man fällt weich


----------



## NobbyNico (20. Januar 2011)

am Sonntag nur ne kleine Runde gedreht, da überall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSmith (20. Januar 2011)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> am Sonntag nur ne kleine Runde gedreht, da überall...


Gschmarr, so schlimm is das net. Nur im Reichswald sind ein paar Stellen überflutet. Aber da kommt man schon irgendwie vorbei.
Am Rathsberg ists halt ziemlich matschig.
Aber ich fürchte fast es fängt bald eh wieder das schneien an, womit die Trails dann wohl eh nimmer all zu gut fahrbar sind.


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Februar 2011)

Ist hier schon wieder jemand im Reichswald bzw am Rathsberg unterwegs. Wie sind die wege so?


----------



## Ketchyp (27. Februar 2011)

Rathsberg war gestern super, überwiegend trocken und die nassen Stellen (Kuhlen etc pp) waren noch gefroren, aber nachdem Schnee(regen) von heute Nacht wirds wieder gut matschig sein.


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Februar 2011)

Ok, dann hoff ich mal, dass es die nächsten Tage wieder besser wird


----------



## Chrisinger (2. März 2011)

War heut mal wieder zwischen Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth unterwegs. Das meiste ließ sich ganz gut fahren, bisschen Matsch war natürlich auch dabei


----------



## StumpfIsTrumpf (10. März 2011)

Hi,

Ich fahre auch meistens Samstags in der Erlangener Umgebung rum 

Ich kenne bis jetzt leider nur eine schöne Runde am Rathsberg(Waldkrankenhaus, Pferdekoppel, Adlitz, Spardorf und zurück).
Habe nicht gedacht, dass es hier so schöne Trails gibt. Bin erst seit diesem Winter MTB-technisch in ER unterwegs. 

Es wäre schön gemeinsam die ganze Pracht Erlangens zu erkunden


----------



## alet08 (12. März 2011)

Gern, war heut das erste Mal im Jahr auf´m Hetzles. Wo is´meine Kondi  ?


----------



## xTr3Me (12. März 2011)

Die is noch im Winterurlaub? 

2-3x fahren und man ist wieder ziemlich fit. So ist es zumindest bei mir. Habe meine alte Form zumindest durch den Winter gebracht, jetzt würde ich gerne mal weiter aufbauen. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich nich einfach mal 2-3h am Kanal entlang bei GA1 zu radeln. Bräuchte dazu nur noch nen Pulsmesser, dann könnte mans "richtig" machen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das wirklich was bringt. Auf der andere Seite habe ich meine Kondition auch nicht aufbauen können, als ich nur den Berg rauf und wieder runter gefahren bin


----------



## alet08 (12. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die is noch im Winterurlaub?


  
[...]





> Bräuchte dazu nur noch nen Pulsmesser, dann könnte mans "richtig" machen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das wirklich was bringt. [...]



bringt was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (12. März 2011)

Hm alles klar, dann probiere ich mal mein GlÃ¼ck. 

Shoppingliste: BC 2209 Tacho mit Pulsmesser, neuer Sattel und ne neue Kette 

Hast du nen Tipp fÃ¼r nen guten Sattel? Sollte nicht so bretthart sein, dass man ihn nur mit Einlagen in der Hose tragen kann.. sowas mag ich nicht. 
Der SQlab 611 wÃ¤re wohl sehr gut. Allerdings sind 90â¬ echt ein Wort fÃ¼r nen Sattel.


----------



## alet08 (12. März 2011)

Ich hole mir immer ´Selle royal´: preiswert und (für meinen A****) passend und wenn´s nicht paßt, isses nicht so schlimm.
Hab die Saison eine absenkbare Stütze-> endgeil!


----------



## xTr3Me (12. März 2011)

Hm naja ich bräuchte mal was unterm Hintern, das auch nach 4h nicht schmerzt. 

Tacho, neue Kasette und Kette ist schon mal auf dem Weg. Nächste Woche wird das montiert und dann radl ich mal nach Bamberg und schau nach nem Sattel.


----------



## Chrisinger (12. März 2011)

War heut eigentlich jemand zwischen Kalchreuth und Tennenlohe unterwegs. Mir sind heut sehr viele Biker begegnet


----------



## Ketchyp (12. März 2011)

War Tennenlohe/Pferde mit dem kl Bruder - beim heimfahren an 4 Jungs am Parkplatz bei der Wendeplatte vorbeigefahren mit ihren 150/170mm Rädern, frag mich wo die da fahren gehen...


----------



## Chrisinger (12. März 2011)

Da sieht man so allerlei, bei Kalchreuth hab ich auch jemand mit einem Fullface rumfahren sehen. Einfach nicht drüber nachdenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brummie (13. März 2011)

ich fahre da öfters, aber gestern war ich am tiergarten unterwegs. ansonsten hab ich  ein schwarzes oder ein silbernes Trek fully.


----------



## peter.gunz (13. März 2011)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> War Tennenlohe/Pferde mit dem kl Bruder - beim heimfahren an 4 Jungs am Parkplatz bei der Wendeplatte vorbeigefahren mit ihren 150/170mm Rädern, frag mich wo die da fahren gehen...



die fahren wahrscheinlich die gleichen trails wie du. 
was ist daran so schlimm mit nem 150mm enduro in kalchi rumzufahren. dafür sind die dinger gemacht.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. März 2011)

Finde auch nichts verwerflich daran mit nem Torque und den 180mm rumzufahren. Nur nen Freerider/DH wäre übertrieben. Muss jeder selbst wissen ob ihm das rauf oder runter fahren lieber ist *g*


----------



## Chrisinger (13. März 2011)

Eben jedem das seine. 

Bin ja mal gespannt ob hier mal eine gemeinsame Fahrt zusammen kommt


----------



## Ketchyp (13. März 2011)

peter.gunz schrieb:


> die fahren wahrscheinlich die gleichen trails wie du.
> was ist daran so schlimm mit nem 150mm enduro in kalchi rumzufahren. dafür sind die dinger gemacht.



Gegen Kalchreuth spricht echt nichts, aber wenn ich die Leute seh, die mit ihrem Auto zur Wendeplatte fahren und dann ihren DHler rausholen, frag ich mich wirklich ob ich irgendwas verpasst habe...


----------



## peter.gunz (13. März 2011)

da haste wohl sehr viel verpasst. das geht schon seit paar jahren so.


----------



## Chrisinger (29. März 2011)

Ist morgen mal jemand unterwegs? Ich würd so ab 16 Uhr eine kleine Runde starten


----------



## brummie (30. März 2011)

ja, bin  warscheinlich unterwegs. weis aber noch nicht genau, ob ich heute in  kalchreuth  einsteigen werde.  aber 16.00 soll es losgehn.


----------



## Chrisinger (30. März 2011)

Ok, ich werd bei den Wildpferden anfangen und dann Richtung Kachreuth fahren. Evtl sieht man sich ja


----------



## alet08 (20. April 2011)

kein biker, nur Rotsocken (viele) und Golfer...
sucht ihr schon Eier???

A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (20. April 2011)

Keine schlechte Runde 

Bei mir ist grad Prüfungszeitraum, ab nächsten Donnerstag hab ich wieder Freizeit ^^
Evtl ergibt sich dann ja mal was


----------



## brummie (21. April 2011)

ist in der runde der Hetzleser Berg dabei??


----------



## xTr3Me (21. April 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Runde
> 
> Bei mir ist grad Prüfungszeitraum, ab nächsten Donnerstag hab ich wieder Freizeit ^^
> Evtl ergibt sich dann ja mal was



Häng grad auch mitten drin, was studierst du denn? Bei mir ist es Maschinenbau in Erlangen und ich darf bis Freitag schuften 
Jeden tag 10-12h lernen.. und keine zeit zum biken bei top-wetter.
ich wette am nächste woche freitag pissts


----------



## Chrisinger (21. April 2011)

Ich studier Mechatronik auch hier in Erlangen. Hab meine letzte am 27ten...
Ja entweder des Wetter wird ******* oder ich werd krank


----------



## xTr3Me (21. April 2011)

Hm mit Mechatronik haste bestimmt auch deinen Spaß 

Krank werdn tu ich net, ich bin schon krank von dem ganzen Lernstress xD

Bin froh wenn ich wieder Zeit hab, dann pack ich schön den Rucksack und fahr völlig planlos irgendwohin in die Landschaft und such nach neuen Trails 

Muss mal die Friesner Warte weiter erkunden, da gibts schon einiges, aber ich habe noch keine so richtig gute Abfahrt gefunden. Bisher war alles nur im oberen Teil interessant.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. April 2011)

Momentan bin ich an Sensorik dran, richtig schön 

Können ja auch mal zusammen aufbrechen, bin meist eh allein unterwegs.
Friesner Warte sagt mir z.B. gar nix, evtl hast da ja ein paar gute Tips übrig


----------



## xTr3Me (21. April 2011)

Das letzte mal als ich mit anderen Bikern gefahren bin, musste ich mit 180er Puls den Berg rauf, also das war nicht die beste Erfahrung xD - gut die Fahren auch Alpencross, aber das war schon zu extrem


----------



## Chrisinger (21. April 2011)

Keine Sorge bin keiner von den Heizern und bergauf schon gar nicht ^^
Kannst dir ja mal überlegen


----------



## Ketchyp (21. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Häng grad auch mitten drin, was studierst du denn? Bei mir ist es Maschinenbau in Erlangen und ich darf bis Freitag schuften
> Jeden tag 10-12h lernen.. und keine zeit zum biken bei top-wetter.
> ich wette am nächste woche freitag pissts



10-12h? ahja.. weclhes sem?

Ich hab Thermo geschoben nur damit ich Zeit zum Biken habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factz666 (21. April 2011)

Da werden die Prioritäten richtig gesetzt


----------



## xTr3Me (21. April 2011)

bin im 5ten semester und lerne auf motorische verbrennung und finite elemente (das hatte ich geschoben^^)

thermo war sch****  - mv sind zwar auch viel kreisprozessrechnungen aber das liegt mir recht gut.


----------



## Ketchyp (21. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> bin im 5ten semester und lerne auf motorische verbrennung und finite elemente (das hatte ich geschoben^^)
> 
> thermo war sch****  - mv sind zwar auch viel kreisprozessrechnungen aber das liegt mir recht gut.



Bin auch im 5ten, FE ist derbe einfach, das muss man nicht verstehen, einfach Schema F


----------



## xTr3Me (21. April 2011)

Jo ich bin nur jemand der auf Verständnis lernt, das ist das Problem 

Naja wird schon klappen. Sind ja soweit ich weiß immer die selben Aufgabentypen dran^^


----------



## Chrisinger (22. April 2011)

Ich werd heut gegen 16 Uhr mal eine kleine Runde starten, heut ist mal Lernpause angesagt...


----------



## xTr3Me (22. April 2011)

Bin grad in NBG und mach FEM. Juhuuuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (22. April 2011)

Ab auf´n Rathsberg an der Technik feilen


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (30. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits.

kann mir jemand von euch Jungs paar Tipps geben, wo ich bisal Trails fahren koennte? Hab nun endlich mein Bike nach E gebracht und moehcte fahren, war aber bisher noch nie in E unterwegs. Wohne selber in der Bayreuther Str. und sehe gelegentlich Freerider den Berg runter fahren, muesste doch gute Trails geben dort, oder? Bin sehr dankbar fuer jeden Tipp mit Wegbeschreibung.


----------



## xTr3Me (30. April 2011)

Also ich kenn mich bei Erlangen nicht aus, aber in der fränkischen kenne ich einiges. heute 720hm runtergekurbelt, hauptsächlich im gebiet der retterner kanzel 

meist ist es unmöglich einem der sich in der region nicht gut auskennt trails zu zeigen, probiere lieber mal ein paar leute aus erlangen zu finden, die dich mal auf eine runde mitnehmen - hier gibts doch ein paar fahrer.


----------



## alet08 (30. April 2011)

WieFlascheLeer schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits.
> 
> kann mir jemand von euch Jungs paar Tipps geben, wo ich bisal Trails fahren koennte? Hab nun endlich mein Bike nach E gebracht und moehcte fahren, war aber bisher noch nie in E unterwegs. Wohne selber in der Bayreuther Str. und sehe gelegentlich Freerider den Berg runter fahren, muesste doch gute Trails geben dort, oder? Bin sehr dankbar fuer jeden Tipp mit Wegbeschreibung.



Wann hast denn mal Zeit?


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (1. Mai 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Wann hast denn mal Zeit?



Also, am So. ab 13 Uhr.

Eigtl wohne ich ja am Berg, muss nur wissen, wo ich am besten in den Wald reinfahre. Iwie finde ich scho npaar Trails bis ein Ausflug mit den Locals zustande kommt ^^


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Mai 2011)

Hätte mal eine off-topic Frage an die Erlangener:
Kennt ihr eine Parkmöglichkeit in der nähe der Universitätsstraße beim Schloßgarten, für die man keinen Parkschein lösen muss? Habe da dieses Semester eine Vorlesung und muss da 2x die Woche parken.


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Mai 2011)

So da ich am Samstag mal eine etwas größere tour vor habe, wollte ich hier mal nach ein paar Tips dafür fragen. Vielleicht hab ihr ja ein paar Anregungen für mich


----------



## alet08 (5. Mai 2011)

Die Runden sind zwar doppelt und dreifach drin, aber vllt. findest ja was.
Mein Tip: Zum Teufelstisch

Alex


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Mai 2011)

Die Touren zum Teufelsstisch schauen ziemlich gut aus, da werd ich wohl mal eine nachfahren
Danke


----------



## alet08 (24. Mai 2011)

Wie lief die Runde? Alles gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMS (24. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Gibts denn hier ein paar Leute,die sich am WE treffen, um mal ne gescheite Hetzles-Runde oder so zu fahren?
Gruß


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Mai 2011)

Bin die Runde bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren, allein bin ich immer zu unmotiviert


----------



## alet08 (24. Mai 2011)

UMS schrieb:


> Hi,
> Gibts denn hier ein paar Leute,die sich am WE treffen, um mal ne gescheite Hetzles-Runde oder so zu fahren?
> Gruß



Was ist eine "gescheite" Hetzlesrunde?
Ich wäre prinzipiell dabei.

Alex


----------



## factz666 (25. Mai 2011)

Na sowas, bei den Wildpferden wird ein "Northshore" gebaut, und gleichzeitig hängen rund ums Gehege "Fahrrad verboten" Schilder.. das soll mal jemand verstehen ;-)


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Mai 2011)

Hab ich vorgestern auch entdeckt, die Schilder aber nicht. Hab ich wohl übersehen


----------



## weichling (27. Mai 2011)

Die sind scheinbar weg. Letzte Woche stand in den Erlanger Nachrichten, das eine "scharfe" Granate auf einem kleinem Weg von einem MTBler  beim Wildpferdegehe gefunden wurde und vom Sprengmittelräumdienst weggeschafft wurde. Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen.

Grüße Michael



Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hab ich vorgestern auch entdeckt, die Schilder aber nicht. Hab ich wohl übersehen


----------



## alet08 (28. Mai 2011)

factz666 schrieb:


> Na sowas, bei den Wildpferden wird ein "Northshore" gebaut, und gleichzeitig hängen rund ums Gehege "Fahrrad verboten" Schilder.. das soll mal jemand verstehen ;-)



HAHA!
...also hab ich mir vorhin meine Schoner eingepackt und bin hingefahren...


----------



## Dirtbag (30. Mai 2011)

Ich würde heute abend gegen 17 Uhr zum Hetzles fahren. Treffpunkt entweder Audimax oder am Parkplatz vom Waldspielplatz.
Falls wer Lust hat mitzufahren... 

Edit:
Falls jemand mitkommen möchte (über Gesellschaft würde ich mich freuen), wäre eine kurze Nachricht hier ganz praktisch zwecks Treffpunkt.


----------



## dreismann (30. Mai 2011)

@ alet08: wie is er denn? der "Northshore" ?

beim Hetzles ham se ja zwei Abschussrampen in den Hang gebastelt,die sind nich von schlechten Eltern.....kennste die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (31. Mai 2011)

dreismann schrieb:


> @ alet08: wie is er denn? der "Northshore" ?
> 
> beim Hetzles ham se ja zwei Abschussrampen in den Hang gebastelt,die sind nich von schlechten Eltern.....kennste die?




öööhm, nein; Nur die am oberen "Einstieg" zum Hohlwegtrail


----------



## lilli90 (31. Mai 2011)

Huhu, wäre auch immer beim Biken rund um Erlangen dabei! 
Bei den Wildpferden wurden wir neulich von der Polizei angehalten, dass es jetzt verboten sei dort zu biken und es wird jetzt überprüft..
Liebe Grüße


----------



## lilli90 (31. Mai 2011)

also überprüft wer da biken geht und der dann angeblich mit nem ordnungsgeld bestraft


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Mai 2011)

Nur am Zaun entlang oder an anderen Stellen dann auch?


----------



## gelbeGummiente (1. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand Lust am Samstag eine Runde zu drehen? Die Touren die oben vorgeschlagen wurden sehen net schlecht aus, ich kenn mich leider nicht wirklich gut aus was gute Strecken angeht.


----------



## Bashorbadger (1. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen,

werd ab dem WS in Erlangen studieren, ziehe aber schon ab Dienstag nach Erlangen. Gibts in der Umgebung schöne trails? Wie die Winterleite/Schmausenbuck? Wohn bis jetzt noch am Flughafen NBG und kenn mich nur richtung NBG-Ost (Schmausenbuck etc.) bzw richtung Heroldsberg/Kalchreuth(Winterleite,Indianerspielplatz/Strommasten) aus.
Selber fahr ich ein Trek Scratch mit 160bzw170mm FW. Gibts es also in der näheren Umgebung trails wo ich den FW auch ausnutzen kann?

MFG

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calforce (1. Juni 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Nur am Zaun entlang oder an anderen Stellen dann auch?



Das ist völlig wurscht, ist so oder so ne Unverschämtheit. Mir geht es langsam echt auf die Nüsse, dass die den ganzen schönen Wald erst umpflügen, dann einzäunen und jetzt alles mit Schildern vollpflastern - da schaut es langsam aus wie in der Innenstadt. DAS ist Umweltzerstörung, nicht das, was die paar MTBler auf den uralten Trails machen. Ich wette, die Polizei fährt da mit dem Auto hin. Super umweltverträglich...


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Juni 2011)

@gelbeGummiente
Für sowas wär ich zu haben, schauen wir mal was das Wetter macht

@calforce
Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht! Wenn ich denke wie es letzten Winter bei Kalchreuth ausgesehen hat, die absolute Mondlandschaft


----------



## lilli90 (1. Juni 2011)

calforce schrieb:


> Das ist völlig wurscht, ist so oder so ne Unverschämtheit. Mir geht es langsam echt auf die Nüsse, dass die den ganzen schönen Wald erst umpflügen, dann einzäunen und jetzt alles mit Schildern vollpflastern - da schaut es langsam aus wie in der Innenstadt. DAS ist Umweltzerstörung, nicht das, was die paar MTBler auf den uralten Trails machen. Ich wette, die Polizei fährt da mit dem Auto hin. Super umweltverträglich...



Oh ja, stimmt, is echt unverschämt. Müsste das gesamte Gebiet rund um das Wildpferdgehege sein. Da stehen überall diese Schilder, dass es n Naturschutzgebiet ist. N Stückchen weiter hinter, sind keine Schilder mehr. Aber ganz ehrlich, wir fahren ja eh nur auf den vorhandenen Trails, was macht ma da noch groß kaputt?
Und natürlich waren die Polizisten mit großem VW Bus da. Hatten nen älteren Mann dabei, der sich sehr aufgeregt hat und uns einen erzählt hat wie blöd alle Mountainbiker sind und dass wir einfach n Berg hoch fahren sollen und dann auch ausgepowert sind...
Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Juni 2011)

Morgen scheints ja nicht zu regnen...evtl dreh ich ne kleine Runde


----------



## lilli90 (1. Juni 2011)

Cool, ich schau morgen früh nochmal rein. Wann würdest du ca fahren?


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Juni 2011)

Ehr Nachmittags, schreiben wir morgen einfach nochmal


----------



## lilli90 (1. Juni 2011)

Jo, super


----------



## alet08 (1. Juni 2011)

Wo wollt ihr denn fahren? Auf eine kurze Runde hätt´ich auch Lust.

Alex


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mal Wildpferde-Kalchreuth vorschlagen


----------



## lilli90 (1. Juni 2011)

klingt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (1. Juni 2011)

lilli90 schrieb:


> klingt gut


*word*


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Juni 2011)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir uns um 14 Uhr am Anfang vom Panzerübungsgelände treffen?


----------



## lilli90 (2. Juni 2011)

welches is das genau?is des da, wo auch diese rampe und so is? könnten wir auch 15 uhr machen?


----------



## lilli90 (2. Juni 2011)

hey, häng jetzt noch mit unizeugs fest, muss das referat bis morgen fertig machen und stell grad fest, dass das bissl knapp wird, sieht also schlecht aus heut mit biken , sorry...


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Juni 2011)

Ok kein Problem


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Juni 2011)

alet wie schauts jetzt bei dir aus?


----------



## alet08 (2. Juni 2011)

Ich fürchte ich bin noch zu betrunken von gestern....


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Juni 2011)

Ist natürlich auch ein Argument


----------



## brummie (2. Juni 2011)

bin heute fast ein mal um das Gehege rumfahren ( 100 meter haben gefehlt) und hab nicht ein Schild gesehn. wo sollen die denn sein?
und was nicht durch Schilder verboten ist, ist auch erlaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (2. Juni 2011)

Hinter dem Kugelfangwall, Richtung Flughafen sind zb die Sandsteine mit ein paar sinnlosen Bauten und extrem ausgefahrenen Stellen, da ist zb ein Radfahr-Verboten Schild.


----------



## gelbeGummiente (3. Juni 2011)

na schade gestern war ich leider nicht im lande und hab hier auch nicht mehr reingeschaut ... wie siehts aus kommt morgen (sa) noch jemd mit? (bzw nimmt mich eher mit)


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Juni 2011)

Ich werd morgen auf jeden Fall fahren, wann und wo weiß ich leider noch nicht.
Werd aber morgen früh hier nochmal rein schauen


----------



## gelbeGummiente (4. Juni 2011)

Hi coole Sache, ich hoffe mal das ich mithalten kann .


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Juni 2011)

So wie schauts jetzt aus?


----------



## gelbeGummiente (4. Juni 2011)

Ja ich bin für ne Tour zuhaben ich muss bloß wahrscheinlich a stück mitm auto fahren von daher is mir reccht wurst wo wir uns treffen... so ab 15 Uhr wäre für mich gut, ich hab dir mal ne pn mit meiner handy nummer geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (5. Juni 2011)

Kalchr.-Kreuzweiher-Rchtg.Forth-Golfplatz-Lindelberg-Hetzles-Rathsberg-heim.

 Ich werde so gegen eins am ´Steinbach´starten (->13:15 Obikreisel). Wer Lust hat, kurz melden :-D

 Alex


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Juni 2011)

Obikreisel in der Kurt-Schuhmacher-Str nehm ich mal an


----------



## alet08 (5. Juni 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Obikreisel in der Kurt-Schuhmacher-Str nehm ich mal an



ja


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Juni 2011)

Ich würd mich dann anschliesen, wenns ok ist?


----------



## alet08 (5. Juni 2011)

Gern! Sonst hätt ich´s ja hier nicht ´reingestellt 

Ginge auch schon kurz nach eins (also so zehn Min. früher?)

A.


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Juni 2011)

Weiß nicht genau ob ich es bis dahin dann schaff. 13.15 wär mir lieber


----------



## alet08 (5. Juni 2011)

ok, 13:15


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (15. Juni 2011)

weiß nicht so recht, wo ich's hinschreiben soll -- hier könnte es am ehesten passen, also:

es besteht der verdacht, dass in der DH-Strecke am hetzleser berg (bergab links des Hohlwegs Richtung Hetzles) ein nagelbrett oder ähnliches liegt. zumindest waren heute bei einer gruppe nach einer durchfahrt 9 von 10 reifen platt (recht große löcher, kein dorn o.ä. im mantel).


----------



## alet08 (16. Juni 2011)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> weiß nicht so recht, wo ich's hinschreiben soll -- hier könnte es am ehesten passen, also:
> 
> es besteht der verdacht, dass in der DH-Strecke am hetzleser berg (bergab links des Hohlwegs Richtung Hetzles) ein nagelbrett oder ähnliches liegt. zumindest waren heute bei einer gruppe nach einer durchfahrt 9 von 10 reifen platt (recht große löcher, kein dorn o.ä. im mantel).




Danke!


----------



## Blackcycle (17. Juni 2011)

@2nd_astronaut
Danke für den Tip!

Fährt jemand am Sonntag, so gegen Nachmittag?
Trotz Berch und Wettervorhersage, würde ich ne Runde Richtung Wildpferde, Kalchreuth etc. starten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (17. Juni 2011)

In einem Video auf youtube haben mal ein paar Assoziale gezeigt wie sie Nagelbretter in die Trails in der Nähe von Erlangen gelegt/vergraben haben.


----------



## Ketchyp (17. Juni 2011)

Da hätte man ja fast Lust absichtlich zu stürzen und die Polizei mit einem Verweis auf das Video einzuschalten.

Passiert leider immer wieder, vor ein paar Jahren gabs auch bei den Wildpferden Nagelbretter.


----------



## Tom:-) (22. Juni 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> In einem Video auf youtube haben mal ein paar Assoziale gezeigt wie sie Nagelbretter in die Trails in der Nähe von Erlangen gelegt/vergraben haben.



gibt's dazu auch einen link?


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Juni 2011)

So der Berch ist vorbei und das Wetter wird auch wieder besser, geht hier mal wieder was zusammen?


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Juni 2011)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> gibt's dazu auch einen link?



Ne sorry weiß den nicht mehr. Habe einfach nach den Erlangener Trails usw gesucht, weil ich mal sehen wollte was es da so gibt *g*


----------



## arthur80 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo Erlanger,

bin hier neu im Forum, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Liteville 301 Größe S am besten mit 140mm. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich mal auf eines setzen kann. 
Bin mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob ich eines in M oder S brauche.

Schon mal Danke für Eure Antworten!

Ciao


----------



## Dirtbag (27. Juni 2011)

Neuer Versuch, vielleicht kommt ja diesmal wer mit... 
Ich würde heut abend so um 17-18 Uhr ne Runde biken gehen. Entweder nach Kalchreuth oder zum Hetzles, bin da noch etwas unschlüssig. Was den Treffpunkt angeht, müsste man dann halt mal schauen.


----------



## alet08 (27. Juni 2011)

arthur80 schrieb:


> Hallo Erlanger,
> 
> bin hier neu im Forum, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Liteville 301 Größe S am besten mit 140mm.
> Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich mal auf eines setzen kann.
> ...



Frag´auch mal hier nach.

A.


----------



## arthur80 (27. Juni 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Frag´auch mal hier nach.
> 
> A.



Danke für den Tip!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (27. Juni 2011)

Dirtbag schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch, vielleicht kommt ja diesmal wer mit...
> Ich würde heut abend so um 17-18 Uhr ne Runde biken gehen. Entweder nach Kalchreuth oder zum Hetzles, bin da noch etwas unschlüssig. Was den Treffpunkt angeht, müsste man dann halt mal schauen.




Bin um 16:30h von ´nem Ründsche zurückgekommen


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin zum Sommersemester neu hierzugezogen und wollte mal fragen wo man sich ranhängen muss um ein paar Runden zu drehen.
Fahre cc und Marathon.
Den Treffpunkt bitte recht genau beschreiben, ich habe mir die letzten Seiten zwar durchgelesen, kann aber nicht mit allen Orten was anfangen.
danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin auch Neu im Forum und wohne jetzt seit 2 Jahren in Nürnberg(-Nord) und mache seit Februar eig. regelmäßig 2-3 mal die Woche Touren durch den Erlanger Forest. Bin also auch auf der Suche nach paar Gleichgesinnten.
Wo wohnstn "Möchtegernbiker"? Ich bin so oft es nur möglich ist im Erlanger Forest Unterwegs meistens die Kalchreuther Ecke, aber gerne auch längere Touren Richtung Fränkische. Wenn nich soviel Zeit is mach ich 2-3 mal die Woche ca. 30km und wenn man mehr Luft ist 50-80  Bin somit auch auf der Suche..


----------



## gelbeGummiente (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
was haltet ihr davon am Sonntag ein Runde zu drehen so um 10 Uhr. Ich kenne mich hier nicht sonderlich gut aus, hab aber auch nichts dagegen einfach mal auf Erkundung zugehen.


----------



## Philipp-Jan (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ziehe in 2 wochen nach Fürth. Kann man irgendwo genauere toureninfos oder so bekommen. Gibts Tipps wo man sich mal austoben kann. Bin Hardtailfahrer, fahre aber eig. alles was mir unter die stollen kommt.


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (15. Juli 2011)

Fürther Stadtwald is zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Möchtegernbiker (15. Juli 2011)

10 Uhr am Sonntag würde mir passen, bin aber komplett flexibel, falls jemand anderes später erst kann.
Treffpunkt irgendwo in Erlangen, ist ja nicht so groß, da müsstet ihr mal sagen was sich am besten für die weitere Tour eignet.
Ich selber wohne am Sieglitzhof.


----------



## gelbeGummiente (16. Juli 2011)

Möchtegernbiker schrieb:


> 10 Uhr am Sonntag würde mir passen, bin aber komplett flexibel, falls jemand anderes später erst kann.
> Treffpunkt irgendwo in Erlangen, ist ja nicht so groß, da müsstet ihr mal sagen was sich am besten für die weitere Tour eignet.
> Ich selber wohne am Sieglitzhof.



Sagen wir am Obi Parkplatz am Rödelheim, morgen Vormittag. Ich selber wohne seit 2 Wochen in Erlangen und kenne mich noch nicht wirklich aus was trails angeht, würde einfach mal auf Erkundungstour gehen.

Treffpunkt: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=obi+er...5,11.006032&sspn=0.089248,0.264187&gl=de&z=16


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (17. Juli 2011)

wär natürlich recht gut wenn wir Diemo.Nbg noch für heute ins boot bekommen könnten, anstatt, dass sich nur zwei ahnungslose auf den weg machen, aber das wird wohl für heute nichts mehr.
also bis um 10 am eingang vom Parkplatz vom obi.


----------



## gelbeGummiente (17. Juli 2011)

Hört sich nur nicht so an als hätte er heute Zeit  ganz ahnungslos bin ich auch nicht aber auskennen oder das ich schon ne route im kopf hätte kann man das nicht nennen...
Hast u n Smartpfone mit gps oder sowas falls wir uns doch verfranzen? Nach dem Moos an den Bäumen orientiere ich mich nicht so gerne

Ansonsten bis gleich du bist schon dabei?


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (17. Juli 2011)

nokia 3210 der klassiker
bis denne


----------



## old_cube (17. Juli 2011)

Servus!
Ich hab mich gestern bei 3 Jungs dran gehängt. Leider sind mir die Namen verschütt gegangen. Hatte eigentlich ausgemacht, mich per PN hier im Forum zu melden. Wäre cool, wenn sich einer von euch melden könnte. Hat nämlich richtig Spaß gemacht gestern!
Nebeninfos: Wir waren in der Nähe von Kalchreuth unterwegs. Einer is n Nerve AM gefahren.

Michi


----------



## gelbeGummiente (18. Juli 2011)

Servus

wie siehts aus wer kommt am Donnerstag mit ne Runde drehen bei mir gehts ab halb 5.

mfg Die Ente


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (19. Juli 2011)

Ich bin am Donnerstag wieder dabei.


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter passt, würd ich auch mitfahren


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (20. Juli 2011)

Jemand Lust auf Freitag, wenn das Wetter passt, da hab ich endlich wieder frei.
am liebsten gegen Nachmittag bzw. ab 12 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter passt...

So wie es aussieht regnet es in nächster Zeit andauernd


----------



## =bergi= (20. Juli 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter passt...
> 
> So wie es aussieht regnet es in nächster Zeit andauernd



Zum Glück hab ich gestern noch ne Runde gedreht .... der Wetterbericht sieht echt ätzend aus für die nächste Woche...


----------



## gelbeGummiente (20. Juli 2011)

Schauen wir morgen einfach mal aus dem Fenster, wenn man 2 verschiedene Wettervorhersagen anschaut bekommt man 2 verschiedene Aussagen für morgen.


----------



## Bashorbadger (20. Juli 2011)

Hi, 

würde mich für morgen Abend auch gern anschliessen, muss etz aber erst mal in die Nachtschicht. Kenn mich in Richtung Kalchreuth n bisschen aus Treffpunkt: Obi? und ab wann?

grüße Badger


----------



## gelbeGummiente (21. Juli 2011)

@ Badger Ja gerne

Ich werde um 4 noch mal aus dem Fenster schauen, wenns so bleibt is es gut. Treffen wir uns dann einfach wieder am Obi um halb 5 würde ich sagen, oder kann jemd erst später?


----------



## basti2910 (21. Juli 2011)

Hey,

habe bereits Möchtegernbiker per PN angeschrieben, da ich bei ihm in der Nähe wohne (ebenfalls Sieglitzhof). Würde mich auch anschließen, falls es das Wetter zulässt... Wird aber so oder so eine Schlammschlacht werden, so wie es die letzten Tage geregnet hat 

Bin aber noch in der Arbeit und mir wäre es lieber, wenn wir fünf machen könnten, falls wir fahren sollten.

Kommen wir am besten nochmal hier kurz vor 4 zusammen, ok?


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Juli 2011)

Mir ist es zeitlich egal.
Dann müssen wir halt ein bisschen durch den Matsch


----------



## Bashorbadger (21. Juli 2011)

5 wäre super.. noch passt das wetter wohn nähe Zollhaus, kann also auch aus dem Fenster schauen


----------



## basti2910 (21. Juli 2011)

Ja, bin gerade in Tennenlohne und da schaut es auch recht freundlich aus...
Also wenn euch 5 reicht, dann wäre ich auch dabei, wenn das Wetter so bleibt!

Wer putzt danach für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelbeGummiente (21. Juli 2011)

Ja 5 geht auch bis denne


----------



## basti2910 (21. Juli 2011)

OK, bis dann.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Juli 2011)

Grob aus Richtung Fürth kommts schon wieder recht dunkel, wollt ihr es echt probieren
bzw bei mir donnert es jetzt auch


----------



## basti2910 (21. Juli 2011)

Bin jetzt gerade zu Hause und es wird ziemlich schwarz am Himmel und es donnert. Könnte aber durchziehen. Dahinter ist wieder hell


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Juli 2011)

Außer wir warten mal kurz noch ab was es macht.
In Eltersdorf regnet es jetzt auch


----------



## basti2910 (21. Juli 2011)

Also regnen tut hier noch nichts. Zieht aber bestimmt durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (21. Juli 2011)

hmm zieht richtung kalchreuth... aber richtung fürth will ich net fahrn  ich bin um 5 am obi bis gleich

also etz fängts bissl an.. naja regencape hab ich verlegt.. bis gleich


----------



## gelbeGummiente (21. Juli 2011)

Da kommt grad ne schöne Wand auf uns zu und jetzt regnets hier auch


----------



## Bashorbadger (21. Juli 2011)

ich fahr ma in richtung obi


----------



## gelbeGummiente (21. Juli 2011)

what ever ich komme auch


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Juli 2011)

Was haltet ihr von halb 6 am Obi, bis dahin sollte es drüber sein


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (21. Juli 2011)

ich glaube die beiden sind schon los, ich setzt mich in jetzt in bewegung, komme also 10 minuten zu spät


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Juli 2011)

Wie schauts bei euch am Samstag aus? Da scheint das Wetter besser zu sein


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (21. Juli 2011)

also wir waren unterwegs: 5 leute 2,5 stunden
aber samstag wär ich auch wieder dabei...


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Juli 2011)

Verdammt, ich wollt einfach nicht bei Regen losfahren


----------



## Bashorbadger (21. Juli 2011)

war ja ganz lustig heute ich hoffe ich hab euch mit meinem trektor net zu arg ausgebremst.. ausserdem musste ich ja navigieren  gerne wieder, nur bei trockenem boden fetzts noch mehr.. und dann fahren wir auch das tolle zeug ^^

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelbeGummiente (21. Juli 2011)

Samstag bin ich auf dem Veldensteiner Festival... viel Spaß


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Juli 2011)

Wie schaut es heut aus


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (23. Juli 2011)

Hab keine Zeit,
aber Morgen wär ich dabei, wenn ihr entsprechend spät genug losfahrt, sonst bin ich noch zu verkatert


----------



## Ketchyp (23. Juli 2011)

bin in spätestens 1h aufm rathsberg. wenn jmd auf hardcoreXCdownhillLightenduro steht und öfters sein über18kg Rad bergaufschiebt ist er gerne willkommen  kleine runde nach atzelsberg und dann wieder hoch.


Edit: Und unterwegs...


----------



## Bashorbadger (23. Juli 2011)

Bin Morgen und Übermorgen in Spicak.. meinen Trektor mal wieder aweng ausfahren MO Abends, DI und Mi den ganzen Tag, hätte ich Zeit grüße


----------



## basti2910 (25. Juli 2011)

Ich würde gerne Dienstagnachmittag, da schönes Wetter werden soll, mal in die fränkische Schweiz fahren.
Also von hier entweder mit dem Zug oder Auto los. Habe für dort einen Tourenguide mit vielen verschiedenen Möglichkeiten.

Wer hätte denn Lust?
Mit Möchtegernbiker habe ich darüber bereits am Freitag gesprochen und zu diesem Zeitpunkt wäre er dabei gewesen


----------



## gelbeGummiente (25. Juli 2011)

ab halb 3 habe ich Zeit und wäre auch dabei wenn ihr nicht früher losfahrt, mit ein wenig Glück kann ich ein Auto mit 2 oder 3 Fahrradträgern bekommen.


----------



## basti2910 (25. Juli 2011)

Also ein passendes Auto hÃ¤tte ich leider nicht da.
Deine MÃ¶glichkeit wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich top, weil man dann viel mehr TourmÃ¶glichkeiten hat.

Ansonsten hÃ¤tte ich eine schÃ¶ne Tour ab Pretzfeld (knapp 30km, ca. 700hm) rausgesucht, dauert mit dem Zug von Erlangen nur 40min und kostet pro Person mit Rad hin und zurÃ¼ck 6,50â¬.

WÃ¼rde auch gerne erst so um halb 3 bis drei losfahren.


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Juli 2011)

Klingt auf jeden Fall gut, würde mich dann auch anschließen. Mein Rad bring ich in meinem Auto unter, wobei ich die Idee mitm Zug auch nicht schlecht finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti2910 (25. Juli 2011)

Auto wäre halt nur sinnvoll, wenn nicht jeder einzeln fährt bzw. fahren muss. 
Warten wir einfach mal noch was die gelbe Ente sagt, ansonsten fände ich Zug nicht schlecht. Da würde einer z.b. um 15:13 ab ER fahren.

Wir sollten uns aber heute am besten noch festlegen. 

Achja, bei der Pretzfeldtour kommen wir durch Unterzaunsbauch (leider gleich am Anfang) durch...   Lecker Meisterbräu


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (25. Juli 2011)

Ja ich bin dabei morgen, egal welche Uhrzeit.
Also die Option mit dem Zug hört sich ganz gut an, zeitlich und preislich gesehen.
also wärs denk ich garnicht so schlimm wenn man kein auto hätte.


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Juli 2011)

Hast du die Tour ab Pretzfeld als gpx-datei bzw kennst du die Tour?


----------



## basti2910 (25. Juli 2011)

Kenne die Tour nicht. Habe sie aber als gpx und als Wegbeschreibung.

Hast du ein GPS für den Lenker? Kann leider nur mit einem iphone ohne Halterung dienen. Tour könnte ich natürlich noch draufmachen.


----------



## alet08 (25. Juli 2011)

Ist das ´ne Tour aus dem ´Bike-guide Fränkische Schweiz´? Wenn ja, welche? 

Ich wäre wohl auch dabei.

Alex


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Juli 2011)

Navi hab ich, wär kein Problem. Müsstest mir halt dann die Datei per mail schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti2910 (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, ist aus dem Bikeguide: Nr. 19

Kann ich oder alet08, der den Guide ja auch hat, dann machen.
Also wenn wir jetzt soviele sind, dann wird wohl Zug am besten sein.

Treffen wir uns dann doch einfach um 15:00 am Bahnhof.


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Juli 2011)

Jo, Zug wär dann auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## basti2910 (26. Juli 2011)

Also morgen bzw. heute um 15 Uhr am Bahnhof?


----------



## gelbeGummiente (26. Juli 2011)

Na Also ich habe jetzt das Auto geholt und die dachträger montiert... 3 räder bekomme ich oben drauf eins hinten rein und 4 leute oder 2 leute und dann insgesamt 5 räder....

Bei 5 Leute brauchen wir dann also noch ein Auto


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (26. Juli 2011)

da ist aber jemand fix dabei, weil so wie es aussieht sind wir ja 5 und das sieht dann ja eher nach bahnfahren aus
also nochmal durchzählen:
basti, gelbe Gummiente, ich  sind dabei, Chrisinger auch denke ich oder?
alet08 jetzt sicher auch?

wenn man sich um 15:00 am bahnhof trifft, denke ich hast du auch gekuckt, dass da ein zug fährt basti oder?
entschuldige meine unwissenheit, wahrscheinlich fährt alle halbe stunde einer, aber ich habe halt keine ahnung von der linie die wir nehmen müssen.

um jetzt gelbe gummiente seine mühen nicht kaputt zu machen, aber gegen das auto spricht noch, dass man gut 30 bis 45 minuten damit zubringt die räder zu montieren.
trotzdem ist das auto einfach flexbler und bequemer, und wenn man sowas schon hat...
so jetzt aber ab ins bett


----------



## basti2910 (26. Juli 2011)

Danke für deine Mühen.

Also Zug würde um 15:13 fahren und braucht 40min. 

Mit dem Auto sind natürlich noch andere Startpunkte möglich.

Letztendlich ist es mir egal, aber da wir 5 Personen sind, langt ein Auto sowieso nicht. Allerdings ist eine ungerade Zahl wegen den Zugtickets auch blöd, da die Tagestickets immer für zwei gelten...

Du kennst deinen Dachträger: Wie lange dauert die Fahrradmontage?


----------



## Chrisinger (26. Juli 2011)

Naja wenn wir 3 Tagestickets nehmen, dann kostet das für jeden 7,74. Denk mal das ist jetzt auch nicht weiter schlimm.
Getrennt fahren find ich jetzt nicht so sinnvoll, entweder alle mitm Zug oder alle mitm Auto


----------



## gelbeGummiente (26. Juli 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Klingt auf jeden Fall gut, würde mich dann auch anschließen. Mein Rad bring ich in meinem Auto unter, wobei ich die Idee mitm Zug auch nicht schlecht finde



Den Rest würde ich bei mir unterbringen.

Wegen der Montage es war ein gewisser act rauszufinden wie ich ein Fahrrad mit hohem Tretlager und 2.1" Reifen auf den Dachträger bekomme aber ich habs geschaft und denke das es bei den anderen jetzt ganz flott geht. Wenn einer ein noch höheres Rad hat dann muss es wohl hinten rein .
Nachteil ist wohl das ich Luft ablassen musste dh dort wieder aufpumpen, hab eine Pumpe im Auto.

Nachdem ich gestern Nacht ohne das hier alles zu lesen ne Std beschäftigt war die Träger hochzubekommen und einzustellen wollte ich sie jetzt auch nutzen...


----------



## Chrisinger (26. Juli 2011)

Oder du packst die 4 ein und fahr dann alleine, können wir auch machen. Muss man halt dann nur genau einen Treffpunkt ausmachen


----------



## basti2910 (26. Juli 2011)

Also wie gesagt, ich fahr gerne mit dem Zug, aber würde mich natürlich auch ins Auto setzen.
Zug hätte den Vorteil, dass wir danach noch gemütlich ein Bier trinken könnten. 

Aber wenn wir mit dem Auto fahren, würde ich eine andere Tour vorschlagen, da wir die ab Pretzfeld mal ein anderes Mal machen können, wenn kein Auto zur Verfügung steht...

Habe jetzt mal noch drei weitere rausgesucht (nach der Entfernung geordnet)

Gräfenberg (ca. 22km): 30km, 870hm (Beschreibung: Längere Tour mit mäßigen
bis steilen Anstiegen, einigen Trails und schönen Waldpfaden.)

Obertrubach (ca.33km): 26,5km, 611hm ((Beschreibung: Mäßig schwere Tour mit einigen Downhills)

Rabeneck (ca. 44km): 30,5km, 603hm (Beschreibung: sanfte Uphills, schöne Downhills, abwechslungsreich)


Wobei alle Touren mit Sicherheit richtig schön sein werden!
Sucht euch was raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin leider raus  : Hab grad noch Arbeit auf´s Auge gedrückt bekommen ((

sorry, Alex

PS: Die Gräfenbergrunde ist nicht sonderlich toll, sowas kann man auch von ER direkt fahren. Lasst mal wissen was ihr gefahren seid und wie´s war 

PPS: Ich guide auch gern ein bissl bei Touren um ER


----------



## gelbeGummiente (26. Juli 2011)

Also ich waere fuer Rabeneck
Treffpunkt 15 uhr am obi fahren dann halt zusammen mit 2 autos kann sich ja auch noch jemd beim christian reinsetzen damit er nicht so alleine ist.

Zug fahren konnen wir dann noch wann anders wenn ich kein auto habe, ist wohl auch nicht unbedingt spass mit den raeder da wir glaub ich nicht alle in einen wagon passen. Vom preis her wirds sich nichts nehmen, ich rechne mit 15 euro sprit da duerfen wir uns auch noch verfahren mal 2 sind wir bei 7.40 pro nase.

Das ist mein vorschlag.


----------



## basti2910 (26. Juli 2011)

OK, schade. Aber danke für den Tipp mit Gräfenberg.

Dann würden wir ja auch alle in ein Auto passen.

Für Rabeneck würde ich als Treffpunkt den Aufgang zum Berg vorschlagen. Da kann man in Ruhe aufladen und ist gleich auf der Autobahn.

Für Obertrubach Buckenhof.

Wann gehts dann bei euch? 1430? 1445?


/EDIT: OK, Fahrer entscheidet natürlich  Wo wohnst du nochmal?
@ chris: ich schick dir dann mal das passende gpx file


----------



## gelbeGummiente (26. Juli 2011)

Das ihr zu mir kommt macht keinen sinn machens wir so wie du sagst. dann rabeneck? Und treffpunkt am berggelaende?
Ich koennte 1445 dort sein


----------



## Chrisinger (26. Juli 2011)

Bergelände ist groß, irgendwie genauer?


----------



## basti2910 (26. Juli 2011)

OK, gut, dann machen wir um 1445 am Bergaufgang (beim Gulden Brezenbäckermann)

Bis dann

@möchtegernbiker: Treffen wir uns dann um 1437 an der Kreuzung?


----------



## Bashorbadger (26. Juli 2011)

hab mir im Bikepark das Handgelenk ordentlich ramponiert.. also ich fall in nächster zeit aus ...


----------



## gelbeGummiente (26. Juli 2011)

Jup machen wir so


----------



## Chrisinger (26. Juli 2011)

Na gut, dann muss ich halt einmal quer durch Erlangen ^^
Nehmt ihr irgendwelche Schoner mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti2910 (26. Juli 2011)

Also wir können auch Obiparkplatz machen, wenns dir lieber ist, aber zur Autobahn müssen wir dann trotzdem noch durch die Stadt...

Ich habe heute neue Schienbeinschoner bekommen, die werde ich mal ausprobieren, nachdem ich in letzter Zeit ständig meine Beine mit den Pedalpins tätowiert habe, was aber auch mit mangelnder Fahrtechnik zu tun haben könnte 

Hast du das gpx File bekommen?

@bashor: Gute Besserung! Hats dich wohl ordentlich gelegt?


----------



## Chrisinger (26. Juli 2011)

gpx hab ich bekommen, dann pack ich auch mal meine schoner ein.
Ich denk Obi Parklplatz bietet mehr Platz zum aufladen bzw Parkmöglickeiten


----------



## Swamp Rat (26. Juli 2011)

Hi,


wer hätte Lust morgen (Mittwoch) biken zu gehn (Tour/AM)?
Zeitlich bin ich flexibel, ab 14:00 gehts bei mir.

Ob in Erlangen oder fränkische (mitm Zug) ist mir gleich 

Benni


----------



## =bergi= (26. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich nicht grad fast 2 Jahre Verletzungspause hinter mir hätte und mein Fahrkönnen und Kondition dementsprechend besch.... wären, hätt ich ja so bock mitzufahren.

Viel Spass  , wenn Ihr ein EierPhone oder ähnliches dabei habt, macht mal n paar Bilder


----------



## basti2910 (26. Juli 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> gpx hab ich bekommen, dann pack ich auch mal meine schoner ein.
> Ich denk Obi Parklplatz bietet mehr Platz zum aufladen bzw Parkmöglickeiten



Also mir ists egal. Ist beides gleichweit weg. Da solltet ihr Fahrer euch einig werden. Nur bis spätestens 1430 müsste ich es halt auch wissen


----------



## gelbeGummiente (26. Juli 2011)

So da sich keiner Entscheiden kann hab ich das jetzt mal getan wir treffen uns um 1445 am Obi Parkplatz. Wir sind 4 Leute und ein Auto!

Ich muss so und so durch die Stadt fahren und dort ist es einfacher zu parken.

Wenn ich hier schmarn rede dann bitte protestieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti2910 (26. Juli 2011)

OK, gut, einverstanden! Dann bis gleich!


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (26. Juli 2011)

so entscheidung:
Auto bei Obi, denke dass kennen wir alle und da kann man auch gut fahräder aufladen, bevor wir alle jetzt dein Haus suchen.
oder Bahn.

ich bin fürs auto, denke ich, man ist das schwer


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (26. Juli 2011)

ach du ******* ich habe geschrieben bevor ich aktualisiert habe, mein kommentar bezieht sich noch auf den stand eine seite vorher, also ignorieren


----------



## Bashorbadger (26. Juli 2011)

@basti naja die obligatorische letzte abfahrt wars.. gleich zu beginn den lenker nimmer los gelassen.. musste dann noch bis runter fahren, war glaub ich net so prall


----------



## basti2910 (26. Juli 2011)

Na dann mal gut Besserung.


----------



## Chrisinger (26. Juli 2011)

So ich kann jetzt mal schön ins Krankenhaus. Hab grad festgestellt dass der Ast in meiner Achsel eine kleine Platzwunde verursacht hat ^^
Schöne *******


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (26. Juli 2011)

na toll nächtes mal fahren wir dann doch lieber etwas mit nur einem stern.
ne ohne scherz hoffe das heilt schnell


----------



## alet08 (26. Juli 2011)

Wo wart ihr denn jetzt?
Gute Besserung ´Chrisinger´, alter Sturzpilot


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Juli 2011)

So bin wieder da, hat bisschen gedauert. Ist scheinbar ziemlich tief, aber wurde nur geklebt.
Leider muss ich jetzt Antiobiotika nehmen..... da muss ich wohl jetzt 1 -2 Wochen kürzer tretten


----------



## basti2910 (27. Juli 2011)

Eieiei. Bei den kleinsten Stürzen passiert echt am meisten...
Auf jedenfall gute Besserung.

Und sei froh, dass du nicht gerade aus von dem Baum regelrecht aufgespießt wurdest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelbeGummiente (27. Juli 2011)

Ja von mir auch gute Besserung hoffe mal es ist nicht schon schlimm. Scheiß Baum was steht der denn da im Wald rum.


----------



## basti2910 (27. Juli 2011)

Das war aber auch ein krasser Baum, da haben bestimmt schon so einige ihr Leben dran gelassen


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Juli 2011)

Dazu noch der Matsch und fertig ist die Falle 
Versteh auch nicht, dass da die Äste so komisch abgeschnitten waren


----------



## alet08 (27. Juli 2011)

Wo war denn der Killerbaum?


----------



## gelbeGummiente (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab hier noch ne kleine Luftpumpe mit TCM drauf lag im Auto.


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Juli 2011)

Wir sind die 54er Tour gefahren. Wo genau weiß ich aber leider nicht ^^


----------



## alet08 (27. Juli 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Wir sind die 54er Tour gefahren. Wo genau weiß ich aber leider nicht ^^



ok, das ist aus dem neuen ´bike-guide´meiner hat nur fünfzig Touren.

Ich schau morgen mal in die Thalia


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Juli 2011)

Gestartet sind wir in Rabeneck, falls dir das was sagt


----------



## basti2910 (27. Juli 2011)

Ja, das ist meine Pumpe. Kannst du mir ja beim nächsten Mal mitbringen.

Der Baum war doch irgendwo ein Stück vor Schöchleins. Zumindest haben wir an dem Wegweiser mal kurz angehalten, damit du deinen Schalthebel wieder richten konntest.

Wenns morgen abend nicht regnet: Hat jemand Lust noch eine kurze Runde zu drehen? Vielleicht so ab 16-17 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti2910 (28. Juli 2011)

Niemand Zeit / Lust?


----------



## Chrisinger (28. Juli 2011)

Lust ja, darf aber nicht und zum Arzt muss ich auch noch später 
Ich hoff mal, dass ich Ende nächster Woche wieder ran kann


----------



## basti2910 (28. Juli 2011)

Achja, hier mal noch die vier Fotos, die ich gemacht habe. Da die ganze Tour so war, reichen die eigentlich als Beispiel


----------



## basti2910 (28. Juli 2011)

Also falls jetzt noch jemand Lust hat, ich fahr so um 16:15 los und bin dann am/hinterm Rathsberg unterwegs.


----------



## Swamp Rat (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Muss leider lernen sonst wär ich dabei

Ab Montag jederzeit gerne 

Gruß, Benni


----------



## Philipp-Jan (28. Juli 2011)

Sieht lecker aus was ihr da so habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (28. Juli 2011)

scheint ein leckerer trail zu sein...


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (29. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr in morgen nach hause und wollte heute die Bahn buchen, nun musste ich feststellen, dass man 1 Tag vorher keine Fahrradmitnahme mehr buchen kann.
Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob nicht einer von euch zufÃ¤llig noch einen Fahrradkarton Ã¼ber hat, wÃ¤r recht dringend, halt bis morgen und am besten natÃ¼rlich fÃ¼r wenig bis gar kein Geld.
Ich dachte ich schau auf jeden Fall nochmal in einem Fahrradladen vorbei, jemand nen Tip welcher HÃ¤ndler recht nett ist und mir nicht noch 20â¬ fÃ¼r so ein Teil aus der Tasche ziehen will?


----------



## Chrisinger (29. Juli 2011)

Fahrradecke oder Radwerk, die sind beide eigentlich recht nett


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (29. Juli 2011)

so hat sich erledigt:
Ich war beim Radwerk Karton umsonst und haben mir noch den Imbus gelöst mir dem das Vorderrad an der Lefty befestigt ist.
40nm sind denn doch ein bisschen viel für mein Multitool.
Sehr nett die Herren


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juli 2011)

das ist nicht selbstverständlich.. scheint ein guter laden zu sein.


----------



## Ketchyp (29. Juli 2011)

Kann das Radwerk auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Juli 2011)

Hättet ihr mal auf sowas Bock:

Big 5 Bike Challenge

http://www.bike-circus.at/de/touren...e-Challenge-Saalbach-Hinterglemm-Leogang.html

http://www.big-5.at/

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13912853"]Flatriders Big Five Challenge Saalbach on Vimeo[/ame]

Sieht nach mächtig viel Spaß aus!
Ist halt leider ein Stück zu fahren


----------



## _Cuber_ (1. August 2011)

sers alle ist dieser thread noch aktuell? wegen biken gehen...
mfg


----------



## basti2910 (1. August 2011)

@chris: ja, schaut schon sehr spassig aus, aber knapp 5000hm würde ich nicht packen 

@cuber: Thread ist seit einiger Zeit wieder aktuell. Waren in letzter Zeit häufiger biken. 

Würde vielleicht morgen gegen 16-17 Uhr eine kleine Runde starten, falls jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Chrisinger (1. August 2011)

Den Teil mit den Gondeln hast du schon gelesen oder ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diemo.Nbg (1. August 2011)

Ja is aktuell


----------



## basti2910 (1. August 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Den Teil mit den Gondeln hast du schon gelesen oder ^^



Natürlich nicht 

Video angeschaut, Trackdaten, Höhenmeter knapp 5000m 

Weggeklickt...


Aber so schaut das Ganze natürlich gleich viel attraktiver aus. Ist aber leider ca. 380km entfernt.


----------



## Chrisinger (1. August 2011)

1000m rauf und 5000m runter auf fast 60km 


Ja die Entfernung ist schon bisschen größer.... Bock hätte ich aber trotzdem tierisch


----------



## _Cuber_ (2. August 2011)

heut biken muss ich passen bin noch in der arbeit um die zeit...
aber im forum ist ja alles möglich


----------



## Chrisinger (2. August 2011)

@basti
wenn du eine entspannte Runde fahren willst wär ich dabei, Vollgas will ich noch nicht geben


----------



## Swamp Rat (2. August 2011)

Ab 16:45 wär ich auch dabei für ne kleine Runde 
Von wo solls denn losgehn?

Benni


----------



## basti2910 (2. August 2011)

Ja klar, bisschen entspannt gerne. Muss jetzt sowieso gleich erstmal noch 30km nach Hause fahren.

Machen wir doch 1700 Uhr. Würde nach Rathsberg fahren. Treffpunkt schlage ich deswegen Kreuzung in Sieglitzhof vor (Lange Zeile) (Vom Obikreisel einfach immer der Kurt-Schumacher-str. folgen bis man an der Kreuzung ist. Ist ziemlich genau 1km entfernt.)


----------



## Chrisinger (2. August 2011)

Rathsberg ist mir glaub noch zu anstregend, will wirklich langsam machen


----------



## basti2910 (2. August 2011)

Was schlägst du denn vor? Was macht die Wunde?

Soo anstrengend ist der aber auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (2. August 2011)

Die Wunde ist top, mach mir nur wegen dem Antibiotika bisschen sorgen. Da sagt jeder was anderes

Ich würd bei den Wildpferden und Umgebung ein bisschen rum rollen


----------



## Swamp Rat (2. August 2011)

Wildpflerde kling doch ganz gut. 

Um 17:00 beim Obi-Kreisel?

Gruß Benni


----------



## basti2910 (2. August 2011)

OK, hätte zwar mehr Bock auf Rathsberg, aber eben dann Wildpferde. Bin um 17 Uhr am Kreisel.
Bis gleich


----------



## Chrisinger (2. August 2011)

Wegen mir musst du nich auf Rathsberg verzichten ^^
Ich würde dann am Parkplatz in der Kurve von der Kurtschuhmacher/Weinstraße warten
Wisst ihr wo?


----------



## Swamp Rat (2. August 2011)

Ich denke das fiden wir schon, werden eh drann vorbeifahren vemrute ich.
bis gleich Benni


----------



## basti2910 (2. August 2011)

Ja, ich weiß wo du meinst. 

Hab aber gerade keinen Bock allein zu fahren, deswegen komme ich mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (2. August 2011)

Jop, einfach der großen Strasse nach ^^

Dann bis gleich


----------



## basti2910 (3. August 2011)

Also ich wäre später vielleicht doch für eine Runde dabei. Kann ich aber erst nachher genau sagen.

Würde dann heute mal zum Rathsberg fahren.


----------



## basti2910 (3. August 2011)

UPDATE: Also ich würde dann fahren.

Ist noch jemand dabei? So ab 1630-1700?


----------



## Chrisinger (3. August 2011)

Sorry, aber ich bin heut nicht so motiviert


----------



## basti2910 (3. August 2011)

Ab morgen wars das halt erstmal wieder mit dem guten Wetter.


----------



## Chrisinger (3. August 2011)

Da hast auch wieder recht ^^
Welche Kreuzung hast du gemeint? Die wo die Kirche ist?

Edit: Jetzt weiß ich wo. Also dann 17 Uhr?


----------



## basti2910 (3. August 2011)

Eine Kreuzung weiter. Nach der Tankstelle.

OK 17 Uhr, falls dus jetzt noch schaffst bis dahin


----------



## Chrisinger (3. August 2011)

Ja, ich fahr jetzt gleich los.
Keine Ahnung wie lang ich brauch


----------



## basti2910 (3. August 2011)

ok. bis dann


----------



## Chrisinger (3. August 2011)

Haben heut immerhin 386 hm hin bekommen, nicht schlecht für Erlangen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti2910 (3. August 2011)

Ich auch 

Naja, die Runde jetzt 2 mal und man hat echt was gemacht...


----------



## Chrisinger (4. August 2011)

Hab grad nochmal ein geiles Video zu der Big 5 gefunden. Sind insgesamt 6 Teile, aber man sieht recht gut was da so auf einen zu kommt 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnhFRHaUpmw"]âªBig 5 Challenge Teil 1 Leogangâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## basti2910 (4. August 2011)

Schau ich mir nach der Arbeit mal an.


----------



## Ketchyp (7. August 2011)

Hat jmd morgen auf Rathsberg Lust? Kleines Ründchen nur, am liebsten vor Mittag treffen.


----------



## basti2910 (7. August 2011)

Habe jetzt mal die 6 Videos durchgeklickt. Schaut schon recht nett aus 

Hab leider keine Zeit. Bin jetzt die ganze Woche nicht da.


----------



## Chrisinger (8. August 2011)

Also für die Big 5 wären wir dann schon 4 Leute. Der Benni (Swamp Rat) würde mit fahren und ein Kumpel von mir auch noch.
Stellt sich nur die Frage mitm Auto. Hab auch schon drüber nach gedacht, ob wir die Räder nicht einfach in einen Anhänger packen. Den Anhänger könnte ich besorgen, nur leider darf ich den nicht fahren.
Aber es sollte sich schon irgendwie eine Lösung finden lassen, mein Kupel hat auch einen VW Bus...


----------



## gelbeGummiente (8. August 2011)

Hey mit der Big 5 hört sich ja schon interessant an wann würdet ihr denn fahren wollen (sry wenns schon mal drin stand), evt kann ich wieder den Touran haben. Zur Zeit macht mein Knie ein paar muggen aber ich hoffe mal das gibt sich wieder, fahren werde ich die Woche wohl eher weniger deswegen.


----------



## Chrisinger (8. August 2011)

Zeitlich haben wir noch gar nix ausgemacht, aber ich würd einfach mal ab nächster Woche bis Anfang September vorschlagen. Denk da sollte sich was finden lassen.
Ein größeres Problem wird sein möglichst einfach und günstig nach Saalbach-Hintergleem zu kommen


----------



## gelbeGummiente (8. August 2011)

JOa grad mit Fahrrad wird das nicht so billig sein außer wir treten^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (8. August 2011)

Bayernticket/Singleticket + Rad und dann in AUT Ticket kaufen. So komm ich nach IBK fÃ¼r ~ 35â¬ wenn ich das Recht in Erinnerung habe. Man fÃ¤hrt dann halt 6h.


----------



## Chrisinger (8. August 2011)

Zug ist denk mega umständlich. Anhänger wär halt die einfachste Lösung oder zur Not mit 2 Autos


EDIT:
Hab vorhin kurz mit meinem Kumpel gequatsch und er meint, dass er 5 Bike´s + 5 Personen mit seinem VW Bus tranportieren können müsste.
Ich würd mal vorschlagen wir treffen uns alle mal demnächst zum gemeinsamen Biken und dann könnten wir mal weitere Details besprechen


----------



## basti2910 (8. August 2011)

OK, klingt gut. Bin allerdings, wie gesagt, frühstens nächste Woche erst wieder dabei.


----------



## Chrisinger (8. August 2011)

Ja ich würd auch nächste Woche vorschlagen, da sind dann auch die Prüfungen rum


----------



## Swamp Rat (9. August 2011)

Wer wäre morgen ab 16:30 dabei bei ner kleine Runde ?
Ratsberg oder Widpferde ist egal.

Benni


----------



## Chrisinger (10. August 2011)

Ich bin heut ehr nicht dabei. Wie schauts am We aus, da hab ich dann endlich wieder Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swamp Rat (10. August 2011)

Ok, Wetter is ja wirklich nicht schön.

Wochenende geht bei mir am Sonntag. Können wir ja mal festhalten 

Gruß  Benni


----------



## Ketchyp (10. August 2011)

Edit: Klappt doch nicht.


----------



## Bashorbadger (10. August 2011)

Sers zusammen,

mein Handgelenk spielt immernoch nicht so wie ich das will  aber ich meld mich auf jedenfall zurück sobald es wieder geht. 
Bis dahin ride on


----------



## Chrisinger (11. August 2011)

Ich würd Sa und So vorschlagen, falls jemand Zeit hat ^^


----------



## xTr3Me (11. August 2011)

Jo falls jemand Zeit hat kann er mir gerne welche abgeben xD

Chrisinger, hab dich nicht vergessen. Hänge nur im Moment mit Praktikum+BA drin


----------



## gelbeGummiente (12. August 2011)

Am We bin ich leider nicht dabei bin bei meiner Familie Geburtstag und so weiter


----------



## Chrisinger (13. August 2011)

Wie schaut's morgen jetzt aus?


----------



## basti2910 (14. August 2011)

Hätte vielleicht morgen Abend wieder Zeit mal ne Runde zu drehen, falls das Wetter mitspielen sollte.


----------



## Chrisinger (14. August 2011)

Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich dabei. War heut auch kurz, ist halt alles gut nass


----------



## basti2910 (15. August 2011)

Also Wetter schaut ja momentan ganz gut aus. Wird halt alles seeeeehr nass sein.
Bin aber eh noch in der Arbeit und weiß noch nicht so ganz, wann ich rauskomme und obs heute überhaupt noch was wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brummie (15. August 2011)

falls jemand meine verlorene Mutter findet, kann sich bei mir melden. brauche sie dringend wieder.  liegt zwischen Kalchreuth und Verbindungsstrasse  Kalchreuth und N- Kraftshof auf irgenteinem Trail.


----------



## alet08 (15. August 2011)

Hey Chrisinger!
Wann zeigst mir mal die "andere Seite" von Kalchreuth mit ihren trails?

Alex


----------



## Chrisinger (15. August 2011)

Schlag was vor 
Ich hab fast immer Zeit


----------



## alet08 (15. August 2011)

cool 

Morgen geb ich´s mir mal richtig: http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=721278

allerdings zurück wieder über Langensendelbach


----------



## Chrisinger (15. August 2011)

hätt ich auch bock drauf, muss nur leider morgen auf geburtstag


----------



## basti2910 (15. August 2011)

Also bei mir wirds heute nichts mehr


----------



## Chrisinger (15. August 2011)

Wie schaust Mittwoch aus?


----------



## basti2910 (15. August 2011)

Bin jetzt nochmal von Di bis Do weg. Evtl. gehts aber am Freitag.

Ansonsten schauts ab nächster Woche wieder gut aus.


----------



## gelbeGummiente (15. August 2011)

Dito bin ab Mittwoch auf Summerbreeze dannach gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swamp Rat (16. August 2011)

Bin am Mittwoch dabei,
hab von 2 bis 6 Zeit 

Gruß Benni


----------



## Chrisinger (16. August 2011)

Ich meld mich dann morgen früh nochmal. Muss mal noch mit meinem Kumpel reden
Wo willst du dann fahren?


----------



## Swamp Rat (17. August 2011)

Hi,

bei den Wildpferden wäre mir am liebsten also irgendwo im Südgelände
Muss allerdings schon um 17:15 spätestens daheim sein also wäre mir recht wenn wir eher früher losfahren.


Grüße Benni


----------



## Chrisinger (17. August 2011)

In der größten Hitze will ich eigentlich auch nicht los. Wann würdest du los wollen?


----------



## Swamp Rat (17. August 2011)

Halb 4 spätestens, dann hätte ich zeit für 1,5 h fahren

Benni


----------



## Chrisinger (17. August 2011)

Dann sagen wir einfach um 3 am Parkplatz, wo wir uns das letzte mal auch getroffen haben
Dann können wir gemütlich 2 Std fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swamp Rat (17. August 2011)

O
k, bis um 3


----------



## Chrisinger (17. August 2011)

K, bis gleich


----------



## Chrisinger (17. August 2011)

Jetzt sollten wir mal wegen der Big 5 bisschen aktiver werden, falls es dieses Jahr noch klappen soll
Ich geh mal stark davon, dass es im August nix mehr wird.

Daher denk ich ist es am besten, wenn wir mal grob eine Richtung für September ausmachen und dann mal eine doodle starten.
Was meint ihr, ist es unter der Woche oder am We besser?


----------



## Chrisinger (18. August 2011)

Hat jemand spontan Lust am Sa und So Biken zu gehen mit einer Übernachtung?
Ich würd den Steigerwald Panoramaweg oder fränkischen Gebirgsweg fahren und anschließend mit dem Zug wieder heim. 
Evtl hat ja jemand Bock


----------



## alet08 (18. August 2011)

Tolle Idee! 
Bin am Sa auf Geburtstag mit Übernachtung und morgentlichem Restefr....


----------



## Chrisinger (18. August 2011)

Ist natürlich auch eine gute Alternative
Wär trotzdem top, wenn sich noch jemand finden würde


----------



## tobyv (19. August 2011)

Vielleicht hilft euch ja eine Art Plattform wo wir uns gemeinsam unterhalten, ausmachen und austauschen können ;-). Check it out: 

Die Facebook-Seite findet ihr unter: MTB-Mittelfranken


----------



## driest (19. August 2011)

Meinst du sowas wie mtb-news.de?


----------



## _Cuber_ (21. August 2011)

oder google +


----------



## xTr3Me (21. August 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd9YdbS0rQw&feature=feedlik"]Dimitri erfÃ¤hrt von Google plus      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp-Jan (21. August 2011)

Bin "Neufürther" und hät gern mal nen paar leuts zum radln, daher dacht ich ich meld mich mal hier


----------



## tobyv (22. August 2011)

Hey Phillip Jan,
wenn du Bock hast, schau doch mal auf die Facebookseite. ...


----------



## basti2910 (24. August 2011)

Hat jemand Lust heute zu fahren? Gerne auch mal eine größere Runde...


----------



## Chrisinger (24. August 2011)

Mir ist es heut immer noch zu heiß


----------



## basti2910 (24. August 2011)

Also ich bin gestern Abend noch eine Stunde gefahren und das ging gut. Im Wald wars angenehm.


----------



## basti2910 (24. August 2011)

@gummiente:

Wann bist du denn mal wieder mit am Start? Bräuchte demnächst mal wieder meine Pumpe


----------



## Chrisinger (24. August 2011)

Ich hab noch bis morgen einen Pflege-Hund da und meine Freundin muss heut und morgen Abend arbeiten, also kann ich nicht weg. Nervt mich grad selber gewaltig. 
Sonst wär ich schon dabei

Hab jetzt den RQ 2.2 drauf, ist 300g leichter und baut viel schmaler


----------



## basti2910 (24. August 2011)

OK, schau ich mir dann demnächst mal an.


----------



## Chrisinger (24. August 2011)

Ab Freitag hab ich wieder Zeit

Wann hättest du dann mal Zeit für die Big 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti2910 (24. August 2011)

Also wenn dann unter der Woche. In der Woche vom 5.-8. September bin ich im Bregenzer Wald unterwegs.


----------



## alet08 (25. August 2011)

basti2910 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust heute zu fahren? Gerne auch mal eine größere Runde...



Moin  

vorweg: heut habe ich keine Zeit.
....aber was ist eine "größere Runde" für dich? (Km/Hm?)

Alex


----------



## basti2910 (25. August 2011)

Hmm, schwer zu sagen. Fängt wohl irgendwo bei > 35km / > 500hm an.

Weiß noch nicht 100%ig ob ich kann, aber hat jemand am Freitagmorgen Lust? Da ist es dann auch noch nicht so warm...


----------



## gelbeGummiente (25. August 2011)

Freitag früh/Vormittag wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei, von miraus ab halb 10.


----------



## basti2910 (25. August 2011)

Klingt doch schonmal gut. Wenn es klappen sollte, bitte meine Pumpe mitbringen


----------



## gelbeGummiente (25. August 2011)

na klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (25. August 2011)

Wie sieht es bei euch am We aus?
Morgen früh muss ich leider arbeiten, es sei denn ihr fahrt später los


----------



## basti2910 (25. August 2011)

WE bin ich nicht da, wie eigentlich fast immer 

Andere Möglichkeit: Du fängst später an zu arbeiten 
Am Morgen ist es halt noch angenehm.

Hat sonst keiner Zeit?


----------



## gelbeGummiente (25. August 2011)

Am Sonntag könnt ich auch, Freitag Vormittag gefällt mir auch gut schließt sich ja nicht aus.


----------



## Chrisinger (25. August 2011)

Ne will schon frühs auf Arbeit, dann werd ich Nachmittags allein ne Runde drehen


----------



## basti2910 (25. August 2011)

OK schade.

Treffmer uns dann morgen um halb 10?


----------



## Philipp-Jan (25. August 2011)

Würd mich ma gern drannhängen um auch was vonner Gegend kennenzulernen wenns möglich wäre??


----------



## basti2910 (25. August 2011)

Na klar gerne. Klappts bei dir auch um halb 10?

Wo wollt ihr hin? Fahrmer Richtung Rathsberg?


----------



## Philipp-Jan (25. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung, viel interesanter ist wo ich um halb zehn sein muss??


----------



## alet08 (25. August 2011)

Interessanter ist wo man hinfährt, denn wissen wir auch wo ein geeigneter Treffpunkt ist  Braucht´s Protektoren?
Alex


----------



## basti2910 (25. August 2011)

In Erlangen 

Treffen wir uns einfach beim Obikreisel, weil den findet eigentlich jeder. Schaus dir einfach mal bei google maps an. Obi in der Kurt-Schuhmacher-Str.

@alex: Kennst du dich bei den Wildpferden aus? Oder hast du eine coole Runde im Anbebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (25. August 2011)

Runden hätte ich viele von 30-60 km. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich 9:30 schaffe.


----------



## gelbeGummiente (25. August 2011)

sagen wir halb 10 Obi Kreisel

I'm in

edit: hab die letzten 3 posts grad nicht gesehen
@ alet kannst du morgen nochmal Bescheid sagen wenn du länger brauchst um 10 is auch noch in Ordnung für mich.


----------



## basti2910 (25. August 2011)

Wann könntest du denn?


----------



## Philipp-Jan (25. August 2011)

Okay, ich schau mal ob ichs schaffe mich morgen ausem Bett zu schälen, ansonsten hät ich auf jedenfall Lust.


----------



## alet08 (25. August 2011)

10 wär ok
Welche Richtung?
Kalchi-Forth-Hetzleser Berg ~50km?


----------



## basti2910 (25. August 2011)

Brutale Anstiege? Wieviele hm?


----------



## alet08 (25. August 2011)

basti2910 schrieb:


> Brutale Anstiege? Wieviele hm?



brutal? hmm, nöö, frag ´Chrisinger´ 
Maximal 800 hm, wenn ich´s recht in Erinnerung habe.

knackig hoch geht´s am Golfplatz und auf´n Lindelberg


----------



## Chrisinger (25. August 2011)

Ist auf jeden Fall machbar. Nimm nur genug zu Essen mit ;-)


----------



## basti2910 (25. August 2011)

OK, dann machmer des doch mal morgen.
Aber starten wir so früh wie möglich, sonst wirds einfach zu heiß.

Wenn halb 10 bei dir noch nicht geht, dann spätestens um 10.

Treffen beim Obikreisel? 
@philipp-jan: Bist du jetzt dann dabei? Damit wir wissen, ob wir ggf auf dich warten sollen, falls du noch nicht da sein solltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp-Jan (25. August 2011)

Also wenn ichs schaffe bin ich pünktlich, wenn ich nicht da bin einfach losfahren. Dann hab ich halt pechgehabt.


----------



## alet08 (25. August 2011)

Philipp-Jan schrieb:


> Also wenn ichs schaffe bin ich pünktlich, wenn ich nicht da bin einfach losfahren. Dann hab ich halt pechgehabt.




...oder Glück

Harrr, harrr, Alex


----------



## basti2910 (25. August 2011)

OK gut. Achja, kann man dir Runde zur Not etwas abkürzen, falls es zu warm werden sollte?


----------



## Philipp-Jan (25. August 2011)

Die einzige frage die ich noch hätte is ob jetzt 10 oder halb 10 steht??


----------



## alet08 (25. August 2011)

basti2910 schrieb:


> OK gut. Achja, kann man dir Runde zur Not etwas abkürzen, falls es zu warm werden sollte?



Ja, man kann sich den Lindelberg sparen (das machen aber nur Mädchen  )

@ Philip-Jan: 10, eher pack ich´s nicht


----------



## basti2910 (25. August 2011)

ok 

Wie lang habt ihr letztes Mal gebraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (25. August 2011)

sind 60km und 600hm
Reine Fahrzeit waren 03:45


----------



## gelbeGummiente (25. August 2011)

dann bis um 10 morgen,hört sich gut an


----------



## basti2910 (25. August 2011)

OK gut. Wäre halt gerne nicht all zu spät wieder daheim.

Dann bis morgen um 10 am Obikreisel (Bitte die Pumpe nicht vergessen, danke  )


----------



## Philipp-Jan (26. August 2011)

Hab mich leider aufen Weg zum Obi verfahren  schade, vllt. beim nächsten mal, Route habe ich dann mitllerweile doch rausbekommen.


----------



## basti2910 (26. August 2011)

OK, wir haben bis ca. 1110 gewartet und sind dann losgefahren.

Aber jetzt weißt du es ja und bist einfach bei den nächsten Malen dabei.

War auf jedenfall eine echt schöne Runde heute, aber einfach auch tierisch heiß...


----------



## Swamp Rat (28. August 2011)

Hi,

wer würde denn mitfahren zur Eurobike am 3.9 ?
Bahn wäre billiger wenn wir mehrere sind,
Auto schneller (müssten nur jemanden finden der eines hat  )


Grüße, Benni


----------



## Chrisinger (28. August 2011)

Also ich wär schon dabei


----------



## basti2910 (29. August 2011)

Hat jemand Lust morgen ne Tour zu machen?


----------



## Chrisinger (29. August 2011)

Wie schauts heut noch aus 
Morgen hätte ich aber auch Zeit, aber erst Nachmittag-Abend


----------



## basti2910 (29. August 2011)

Ich bin noch in der Arbeit und hab danach wahrscheinlich keine Lust mehr...

Nachmittag wäre morgen auch ok, dann aber eher bei uns irgendwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (29. August 2011)

Jo genau, aber wir können auch gern mal wieder was weiter weg planen


----------



## Swamp Rat (29. August 2011)

Hi,

morgen Abend (ab 5) wäre ich auch bei ner Runde in Erlangen dabei.

Habe wegen der Eurobike und Bahn mal nachgeschaut,
Sind hin gute 5 Stunden (Abfahrt 8 in Erlangen) und heim mehr als 6 Stunden (Abfahrt 7 rum in Friedrichshafen) mit dem Nahverkehr..... 
Wenn sich keiner findet der mit dem Auto fahren würde wäre mir das ein bischen zu lange zu fahren.....

Gruß Benni


----------



## Chrisinger (30. August 2011)

Ab 5 hört sich gut an, wo wir fahren ist mir egal.

Wegen der Eurobike können wir dann heut Abend nochmal reden


----------



## basti2910 (30. August 2011)

Ok, dann treffen wir uns doch um 5 am Parkplatz am Anfang der K-S-Str. 
Würde gerne mal wieder zu den Wildpferden, wenns euch Recht ist.


----------



## Chrisinger (30. August 2011)

Geht klar


----------



## Swamp Rat (30. August 2011)

Bin auch dabei,

allerdings bin ich dann kurz nach 5 am Obi Kreisl weil ich jetzt nicht genau weis welcher Parkplatz gemeint ist


----------



## Chrisinger (30. August 2011)

Der wo wir uns immer getroffen haben


----------



## Swamp Rat (30. August 2011)

Achso,

ok dann bin ich da auch um 5


----------



## Chrisinger (30. August 2011)

Also zwecks Eurobike, ein Auto hätte ich. Aber es würde sich erst wirklich rentieren, wenn wir zu 3. oder 4. wären. Bis jetzt sind es Benni und ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (30. August 2011)

zwecks eurobike, wann wolltet ihr denn fahren?

grüße moritz


----------



## Chrisinger (30. August 2011)

Samstag


----------



## Bashorbadger (30. August 2011)

hmm nee sorry da muss ich leider arbeiten -.- wäre gerne mitgefahren


----------



## basti2910 (31. August 2011)

Treffen wir uns dann heute wieder um 5? (Evtl. gehts auch eher. Kommt drauf an, wann ich aus der Arbeit rauskomme. Ich würde dann Bescheid sagen)

Da dieses mal Rathsberg angesagt ist, würde ich sagen bei "uns" an der Kreuzung?!


----------



## Chrisinger (31. August 2011)

Wird wieder eine halbe Weltreise für mich, aber da muss ich wohl durch


----------



## basti2910 (31. August 2011)

Richtig. Sehs positiv, das ist Training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swamp Rat (31. August 2011)

Meinst du die Kreuzung Kurt -Schumacher Straße /Drausnickstraße ?

Wenn sich da nix ändert bin ich da um 5 


Benni


----------



## basti2910 (31. August 2011)

Ne, bei uns oben in Sieglitzhof. Also eine Kreuzung weiter:

Sieglitzhoferstr. / Lange Zeile

So wies ausschaut, kann ich auch schon eher. Momentan würde 4 sehr gut gehen.


----------



## Swamp Rat (31. August 2011)

Achso ok,


bei mir geths jetzt aber erst ab 5....


----------



## Chrisinger (31. August 2011)

Bei mir ist auch ab 5 besser


----------



## basti2910 (31. August 2011)

ok, dann um 5...


----------



## Chrisinger (31. August 2011)

Edit

Also ich schaff es doch. Bis gleich


----------



## Chrisinger (2. September 2011)

Da es mit der Eurobike nicht klappt, wie schauts morgen mit einer etwas längeren Tour aus?


----------



## alet08 (2. September 2011)

Ich muß arbeiten


----------



## gelbeGummiente (2. September 2011)

Im Prinzip gerne wann wollt ihr losfahren? Muss morgen auch noch lernen
so ab 1 ist für mich gut, jetzt is es ja auch nicht mehr so heiß.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (2. September 2011)

Moinsen, bin neu hier
und wollte mal fragen was genau ihr immer so an Sachen fahrt,
von wegen Schwierigkeit usw.

habe selbst ein Stevens Glide Slx 2010 und Kondition

was ich nicht habe ist Technik, bzw. Mut irgendwo runter zu springen 

freue mich auf Rückmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (2. September 2011)

Wir haben alle nur so um die 120 -140mm Federweg, also sind große Sprünge bei uns eh nicht drin. 
Paar technische Trails fahren wir schon, aber nichts was über S2 hinaus geht. Die Technik kommt dann schon mit der Zeit.
Absteigen und Schieben ist auch keine Schande ;-)


----------



## Fuzzyhead (2. September 2011)

Gut, dann werde ich zu sehen, dass ich möglichst oft mitfahre.

Freue mich schon. Oo

Wäre morgen dann bei einem Zustandekommen dabei.


----------



## Chrisinger (2. September 2011)

Irgendwelche Vorschläge wo wir morgen fahren wollen?


----------



## gelbeGummiente (2. September 2011)

Wer ist denn morgen um 1 dabei? Wäre gut wenn sich noch jemd etwas besser auskennt als ich.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (2. September 2011)

bin dabei, sagt an wo


----------



## gelbeGummiente (3. September 2011)

Wohin ist natürlich ne gute Frage, ich kenne mich hier immer noch nicht richtig aus. Hast du nicht ein GPS Chrisinger? Magst du mal schauen obs im Netz noch Routen für die Gegend gibt?

Eine Möglichkeit ist auch am Kanal runter bis nach Fürth fahren und dort gibt es dann bei der alten Veste noch ein paar Trails, auskennen tu ich mich dort aber auch nicht^^

Von der Zeit her wäre ich gerne so um 5 wieder hier, in 4 std sollte ja was gehen, macht auch nix wenns halb 6 wird.


----------



## Chrisinger (3. September 2011)

Also um 1 ist mir auf jeden Fall zu früh, muss heut noch einiges lernen. Mein Vorschlag wär einfach ab 3 oder so eine gemütliche Runde bei den Wildpferden zu drehen. Mehr Zeit hab ich heut leider nicht


----------



## gelbeGummiente (3. September 2011)

dann tun wir das halb 3 zu den Wildpferden. Wie wärs wenn wir uns am LKW-Parkplatz in der Kurve treffen?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (3. September 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (3. September 2011)

halb 3 ist mir zu früh, dann müsst ihr ohne mich starten


----------



## gelbeGummiente (3. September 2011)

sry hab mich verlesen dann um 3

@ Fuzzyhead geht das bei dir?


----------



## Chrisinger (3. September 2011)

Ok bis dann


----------



## Fuzzyhead (3. September 2011)

Dank an Chrisinger und gelbeGummiente für eine schöne Ausfahrt!


----------



## Chrisinger (5. September 2011)

hat jemand morgen bock eine runde zu drehen


----------



## alet08 (5. September 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> hat jemand morgen bock eine runde zu drehen



yepp, wenn´s nich schifft, was es nicht soll. Allerdings muß ich halb fünf daheim sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (5. September 2011)

ich meld mich mal morgen Mittag mal nochmal. Will frühs lernen und dann weiß ich nocht nicht genau wann ich Zeit bzw wie ich voran komm


----------



## Swamp Rat (5. September 2011)

Ich wäre ab 5 dabei

Benni


----------



## Chrisinger (6. September 2011)

Also mir wärs auch um 5 lieber, da ich noch einiges machen muss.
Sorry Alex!


----------



## Swamp Rat (6. September 2011)

Dann 17:15 beim Wildpferde Parkplatz?


----------



## gelbeGummiente (6. September 2011)

17.15 bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Swamp Rat (6. September 2011)

Muss jetz los wenn ich rechtzeitig da sein will.

bin dann um 17:15 am Parkplatz Kurt-Schuhmacher Str. 

Benni


----------



## Chrisinger (6. September 2011)

Hab hier noch ein kleines Netzwerkproblem, wird bei mir leider nix. Habs auch zu spät gelesen


----------



## gelbeGummiente (6. September 2011)

Ich meine ich war um 1715 da (hatte keine Uhr dabei) viel hat auf jeden Fall nicht gefehlt war keiner da...


----------



## Swamp Rat (6. September 2011)

So kanns gehn 

war 7 min zu spät und hab noch bis 5 nach halb gewartet und bin dann alleine los ...

Müssen wir nächstes mal besser koordinieren (oder in meinem Fall früher losfahren )


Benni


----------



## gelbeGummiente (7. September 2011)

und noch ne Uhr mitnehmen 10 min denke ich hab ich auch gewartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (8. September 2011)

Wer geht jetzt eigentlich am Sa alles zum Destrict Ride?


----------



## alet08 (8. September 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Wer geht jetzt eigentlich am Sa alles zum Destrict Ride?




Aber sowas von! Vermehrt werde ich vor´m Altstadtbräu auftauchen


----------



## Bashorbadger (9. September 2011)

Ich werden heute schon rüber fahren, zwecks quali und diesem Big Jump contest.. 

grüße moritz

"update" hab noch 4 plätze im auto frei.. und parkplatz mitten in der city hab ich scho organisiert. abfahrt in erlangen gegen 14:00
"update"  wird doch erst 15:00


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (11. September 2011)

Würde heute ab 17/17:30 ne Runde starten, mag sich jemand anschließen?


----------



## Philipp-Jan (11. September 2011)

ich will, ich will


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (11. September 2011)

Was schlägste als Treffpunkt vor?


----------



## Philipp-Jan (11. September 2011)

kein plan, kenne mich hier noch fast null aus. Sag was und ich versuchs zu finden.


----------



## alet08 (11. September 2011)

Diemo.Nbg schrieb:


> Würde heute ab 17/17:30 ne Runde starten, mag sich jemand anschließen?



Bin grad zurückgekommen  Der downhill am Hetzles ist recht griffig, sollte man noch mal ausnutzen


----------



## Chrisinger (17. September 2011)

Ich wills euch mal nicht vorenthalten: Bin gestern die Big 5 gefahren und es war einfach Hammer!!!
Leider konnten wir nur zu zweit fahren, da nur mein Auto zur Verfügung stand.

Dafür hab ich hier mal ein paar Bilder für euch





















Es waren echt richtig geile Abfahrten dabei wie Hangman Trail, Hacklberg Trail, Blue Line und X-Line


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (17. September 2011)

eine nachfrage für den minderbemittelten:

>1000hm steigung auf 2,5 km sind auf schon lift oder?

geile Bilder allemal


----------



## Chrisinger (17. September 2011)

Klar mitm Lift ^^
Sonst hätten wir auch keine 4500hm und 67km geschafft


----------



## gelbeGummiente (18. September 2011)

Oh man will auch.... na nächstes Jahr wenns nicht kurz vor den Prüfungen ist


----------



## gelbeGummiente (18. September 2011)

Dienstag soll das Wetter wieder ganz annehmbar werden. Hat jemand Lust da ne kleine Runde zu drehen?

edit: Dienstag wird wohl doch nicht gehen bei mir... aber wie wärs mit Mittwoch?


----------



## Chrisinger (20. September 2011)

Mitttwoch find ich auch gut


----------



## Swamp Rat (21. September 2011)

Hi,


ich würde heute auch mit, hab allerdings bis min. 17:00 Praktikum. Schreibt mal wo ihr hinwollt und wann und wo Treffpunkt ist dann schau ich mal ob ichs schaff. Kann halt keine Rückmeldung mehr geben weil ich  sehr spät ausm Praktikum komm.
Ihr Seht dann ja ob ich dabin  


Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelbeGummiente (21. September 2011)

wie wärs mit 17:30 solange ist es ja auch nicht mehr hell. Dann zu den Wildpferden oder aufn Ratsberg was anders macht wohl keinen Sinn.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. September 2011)

Halb 6 ist eine gute Zeit, wo wir uns treffen ist mir egal


----------



## gelbeGummiente (21. September 2011)

Dann sag ich mal am Parkplatz vor den Wildpferden


----------



## Chrisinger (21. September 2011)

k


----------



## Swamp Rat (21. September 2011)

Bin auch dabei heute, bis später

Benni


----------



## _Cuber_ (21. September 2011)

jetzt wirds schon langsam dunkel um halb 8...


----------



## Chrisinger (22. September 2011)

So wir müssen am We nochmal fahren gehen. So wie es aussieht hab ich ab Dienstag kein Bike mehr ^^


----------



## gelbeGummiente (22. September 2011)

das ging aber schnell


----------



## Chrisinger (22. September 2011)

Jo hätt ich auch nicht gedacht. Manchmal funktionieren die komischen Sachen die ich mir in meinem Kopf ausdenke ^^


----------



## alet08 (23. September 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> So wir müssen am We nochmal fahren gehen. So wie es aussieht hab ich ab Dienstag kein Bike mehr ^^



verkauft?

Ich wollte am Sommtag nochmal eine größere Runde zum Teufelstisch machen (~63km/1.200hm) Mit ´nem knackigen Anstieg in Weingarts und vorher einer abenteuerlichen Abfahrt vom Hetzles 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2011)

Jop hab's verkauft.
Für so eine Riesen Tour werd ich keine Zeit haben, muss ziemlich viel lernen


----------



## alet08 (23. September 2011)

...dann müssen wir halt schneller fahren


----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2011)

Wann würdest du los fahren wollen?


----------



## basti2910 (23. September 2011)

Kaum ist man mal ne Zeit lang nicht da und schon passiert was.

Wieso hast du dein Bike verkauft? Legst du dir ein neues zu?


----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2011)

Jop ich hab ein neues in Aussicht


----------



## basti2910 (23. September 2011)

Was wirds?


----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2011)

Wahrscheinlich das hier:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2099

mal schauen wie die 2012 Modelle werden, von 2011 ist leider schon alles ausverkauft


----------



## Swamp Rat (25. September 2011)

Glückwunsch 

hast du dein "altes" fürn fairen Preis losschlagen können? 
Ist dann warscheinlich erstmal nixmehr mit biken oder weist du schon wann das Neue ungefähr kommt ?

Ich würde morgen übrigends ne kleine Runde drehen, ab 5 etwa, Ratsberg oder Wildpferde ist mir egal, wenn du Lust hat bzw. jeder andere auch gerne, einfach melden. 

Grüße Benni


----------



## Chrisinger (25. September 2011)

Jop mit dem Preis kann ich gut leben, muss nicht mehr viel aufs Strive drauf zahlen ^^
Ab Mitte Oktober soll man bestellen können.....aber vorm Winter wird das nix mehr werden, nehm ich mal an

Muss mal schauen wie ich morgen mit Lernen hin komm, das We war nicht so erfolgreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (27. September 2011)

Also mein Bike ist weg!
Melde mich hiermit für die Saison ab und hoffe wir starten nächste wieder ordentlich durch ^^
Muss nur schauen, dass ich irgendwie meine Kondition erhalte


----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2011)

Die Kondi is weg, für immer 

Ich überlege auch schon was ich über den Winter mache. Wenns dann wieder so 2-3°C hat, bei schönem grauen suppenwetter und jeder menge matsch und kaltem wind... dann hock ich mich lieber in die bude und trink nen glühwein


----------



## Chrisinger (28. September 2011)

Ich hoffe ja, dass sich mein Mitgliedsbeitrag im Fit mal wieder rentiert


----------



## pati90 (29. September 2011)

Servus,

sagt mal fahrt ihr noch eure Runden? Falls ja würd ich mich da gern ma einklinken.

Fahr bis jetzt meistens allein oder hin und wieder mit Kumpels.

mfg Patrick


----------



## gelbeGummiente (29. September 2011)

na zur Zeit ist es etwas mau geworden aber wenn du Lust hast können wir später mal ne Runde drehen, was hälst du von 4 Uhr beim Parkplatz vor den Wildpferden?

edit: naja alleine fahre ich heute auch nicht mehr geh ich lieber skaten, aber schreib doch mal wenn du am we Lust hast.


----------



## pati90 (29. September 2011)

gelbeGummiente schrieb:


> na zur Zeit ist es etwas mau geworden aber wenn du Lust hast können wir später mal ne Runde drehen, was hälst du von 4 Uhr beim Parkplatz vor den Wildpferden?
> 
> edit: naja alleine fahre ich heute auch nicht mehr geh ich lieber skaten, aber schreib doch mal wenn du am we Lust hast.


heut is eher schlecht we, leider auch, wie siehts am Montag aus, bzw. generell unter der Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelbeGummiente (29. September 2011)

kann ich noch nicht sagen hab mittwoch wieder klausur


----------



## alet08 (3. Oktober 2011)

..von meiner gestrigen Runde.
Und? kennt einer das Kirchlein?

Alex


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (3. Oktober 2011)

> Und? kennt einer das Kirchlein?


schaut nach weingarts aus, auf der straße hoch nach regensberg...


----------



## alet08 (4. Oktober 2011)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> schaut nach weingarts aus, auf der straße hoch nach regensberg...



Yepp!
...aber Straße? Da geht ein sacksteiler Weg hoch, der beim Gasthaus ´rauskommt.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (4. Oktober 2011)

Ja, der Weg weiter hoch ist sacksteil, aber die Kirche steht ja noch an der Straße ;-)

PS: Wo ist der Felsen auf dem 1. Foto denn?


----------



## alet08 (4. Oktober 2011)

Bei den Spitzkehren am Teufelstisch nach Igensdorf


----------



## Swamp Rat (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Ich würde morgen um 5 rum ne kleine Runde im Südgelände (Wildpferde) drehen wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte. 
Treffpunkt würde ich den Parkplatz vorschlagen 


Benni


----------



## Blackcycle (4. Oktober 2011)

Erklären kann ich es mir nicht, aber hier die Info: 

Wer seine Brille vermisst, die hängt an dem Trail der vom Pferdegehege Richtung Osten führt rechter Hand in einer Astgabel...

Genauere Beschreibung gibt es gegen Beschreibung der Brille.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (4. Oktober 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Bei den Spitzkehren am Teufelstisch nach Igensdorf


Ah, kenn ich natürlich, oft genug heruntergeschoben  Aber die Ecke mit dem Brett ist mir noch nie aufgefallen...


----------



## alet08 (4. Oktober 2011)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> Ah, kenn ich natürlich, oft genug heruntergeschoben  Aber die Ecke mit dem Brett ist mir noch nie aufgefallen...



Ich üb da immer das Umsetzen des Hinterrades


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp-Jan (5. Oktober 2011)

Hab morgen den Tag frei und hätte lust ne ausführliche Runde zu drehen. Hätte jemand lust? Routentechnisch bin ich offen da ich hier immernoch net soo viel kenne.


----------



## Bashorbadger (5. Oktober 2011)

hi
mein Handgelenk ist wieder fit  deswegen gehts auch am SO in Bikepark. 

Was verstehst du unter ausführlicher Runde? 

grüße Moritz


----------



## Philipp-Jan (5. Oktober 2011)

Also schon mindestens 30 Kilometer, hänge mich aber auch gern überall drann. Da ich mich hier noch net sooo auskenne.


----------



## UMS (5. Oktober 2011)

Wenn jemand Bock hat morgen ne Runde über Rathsberg,Modellflughafen,Hoenings und Hetzles so ab 15:00 ab Ecke Bürgermeistersteg/Hindenburgstraße?!
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Bashorbadger (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi
ich muss meinem Bruder heute beim Umzug helfen.. mal schauen wie lange wir brauchen. 
Ich fahr entweder immer so ne lockere Runde ums Pferdegehege oder dann Richtung Kalchreuth,Heroldsberg,Buchenbühl,Kraftshof,Erlangen
das sind dann so 50-60km. Am liebsten fahr ich das technische Zeugs hab hier ja schon paar ausm thread durchn Wald geführt. Waldautobahnrasen is nicht so meins  da fehlt mir das Bike  

Ich meld mich aber wies bei mir hin kommt zwecks Umzug


----------



## UMS (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
Schaffe es leider auch erst um 16:00 , da ich noch auf die Post warte!!
Gruß


----------



## Philipp-Jan (6. Oktober 2011)

War jetzt mal alleine unterwegs, irgendwo von Nürnberg an bis Kalkreuth war ich überall


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Oktober 2011)

So mein neues ist bestellt, leider ist es erst ab KW 15 verfügbar


----------



## Ketchyp (11. Oktober 2011)

War jmd eigtl die Tage mal wieder auf dem Singletrail zw Rberg und Atzelsberg unterwegs? Vor ein paar Wochen war er gesperrt, war das was längerfristiges?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (11. Oktober 2011)

Ist wieder frei.


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. Oktober 2011)

Tach zusammen,

na langer krankheitsbedingter Pause fang ich zur Zeit wieder an zu biken. Bin morgen abend am Kanal unterwegs, von ER nach FO, wird dunkel daher mit Beleuchtung, jemand Lust mit zu kommen?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Axalp (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Tom,

ich würde gerne mitkommen, bin aber zur Zeit auf Dienstreise.

Was ist denn das für ein Trail am Kanal? 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## 0815p (17. Oktober 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> ich würde gerne mitkommen, bin aber zur Zeit auf Dienstreise.
> 
> ...



der bernd trail, sorry bernd


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. Oktober 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> ich würde gerne mitkommen, bin aber zur Zeit auf Dienstreise.
> 
> ...



teilsweise mit S5 Stellen, denke das ist nichts für Dich!

Ausserdem sollst Du arbeiten und nicht "surfen"!!


----------



## dreismann (26. Oktober 2011)

Ja....wat is nun mit dem"Kanaltrail".......nun bin auch mal neugierig ....was erwartet uns denn da?    ne kleine Beschreibung wäre nett.


Hat jemand vor am WE zu biken? Wenn ja....vlt kriegt man ein paar Leute zusammen....schreibt mal Leutz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hey is Ja schönes Wetter heute 
Ich werd so ca. ab 12:15Uhr von der TechFak Richtung Kalchreuth aufbrechen.
Falls jemand ganz spondaan mit will...


----------



## alet08 (7. Dezember 2011)

Sonntag sool´s Wetter passe, Jmd Bock auf ein Ründchen?

https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=243625808489

Wer bei fb ist, kann auch darein schreiben in der Hoffnung auf Schnee.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd mitkommen - weiß aber wrschnl erst am Samstag, ob ich auch Zeit hab...

Vormittags oder "Nachmittags"? (also spätestens um halb 2 losfahren sonst wirds ja scho gleich widder dunkel...)


----------



## Bashorbadger (15. Februar 2012)

so mal aufgewacht hier!!  

Hab eine Frage: Gibts eigentlich einen schönen Radweg von Erlangen nach Schwaig? Am besten RR geeignet, halt einfach keinen groben Schotter. Waldautobahn wäre perfekt.

Grüße

Moritz


----------



## Tom:-) (16. Februar 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> so mal aufgewacht hier!!
> 
> Hab eine Frage: Gibts eigentlich einen schönen Radweg von Erlangen nach Schwaig? Am besten RR geeignet, halt einfach keinen groben Schotter. Waldautobahn wäre perfekt.
> 
> ...



natürlich gibt es das. der reichswald ist voller (wald)autobahnen. hier ist, wie immer, die karte dein freund: topo 50 zb. diese hier http://vermessung.bayern.de/file/pdf/1933/Infoblatt_UK50-18.pdf
die normalen waldwege sind alle auch mit dem RR befahrbar, zumindest mache ich das mit 23er "schlappen".


----------



## basti2910 (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin noch wach. War die ganzen letzten Wochen immer mal wieder unterwegs. Selbst bei -15°C.

So hat mans sehr gut ausgehalten 








Allerdings konnte ich von meiner Hausrunde fast nichts fahren, weil alles total vereist war. Aber zumindest zu Trainingszwecken hat es getaugt, weil man rostet über den Winter schon ganz schön ein...


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (18. Februar 2012)

@Bashorbager:
Bin scho mal bis Heroldsberg gefahren - da gibts manchmal auch welche, die zu grob geschottert sind - musst halt ausprobieren.

Ab der Straße nach Kalchreuth gibts diese gefühlt kilometerlangen, kerzengeraden Panzerbahnen.
Blöd nur, wenn man so einer folgt und die leicht in die falsche Richtung geht - bin deshalb, als ich mich noch nicht so auskannte, auch scho mal in Dormitz gelandet 

Könntest, wenn du Zeit hast, auch den einen Trail von der Straße nach Kalchreuth Richtung Wildpferde mitnehmen - da seh ich auch öfter mal paar Cyclocrosser - is halt auch schön glatt gefahren der Trail. Rollt wrschnl sogar besser als auf nem Schotterweg - ne Wurzel gibts halt manchmal. 
Nach dem Weg entweder bei den Wildpferden über die Brücke tragen oder den einen Rundweg (Heuschrecke glaub ich) außenrum fahen.


@ Basti:
Ich bin fast nur so Kurztouren bis zu den Wildpferden - nur einmal bis hoch zu den Kalchi-Trails - da hats dann scho ordentlich gerumpelt, bei dem steinhart festgefrorenen Schlamm - zum Glück nicht hingeflogen


----------



## Bashorbadger (18. Februar 2012)

Hey,

ja im Reichswald bin ich öfters mit meinem Scratch und kenn mich auch ein bisschen aus, das is kein Problem. Suche nur grad nen schönen Weg nach Schwaig, da ich dort neben dem Studium arbeiten werde, und ich wenig Lust habe an der Straße entlang zu fahren. Ausserdem möchte ich so gut wies geht den Kalchreuther Berg auslassen. Deswegen der Weg durch den Wald. 

Ich schraub die Tage mal das RR von der Rolle und geh auf Pfadfinden.. 

grüße


----------



## basti2910 (18. Februar 2012)

@Lorenz:

Also mich hats zur kältesten Zeit zweimal hingelegt. Komplett ohne Vorwarnung war ich plötzlich am Boden gelegen, weil da ne schöne Eisplatte quer auf nem Waldweg war


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (19. Februar 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> Ich schraub die Tage mal das RR von der Rolle und geh auf Pfadfinden..


Solltest noch a weng warten - heute war auf den Wegen überall ne schöne Matsch-Schnee/Eis-Decke.
Oder haufenweiße Wasser oder beides 
So eingesaut war ich scho länger nimmer...  Dachte danach da dran:






Bei dem Schnee hats mich irgendwie gar nicht hingeschmissen - dafür auf ner Runde im Januar bevor der Schnee lag gleich 5 mal - mein absoluter Negativrekord 

Ok hatte da grad den Rahmen neu - und recht nass wars auch noch - und dann komm ich auch noch auf die Idee mal nen neuen Drop in der  Steinabfahrt zu probieren 
Und halt sonst noch an fast allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen wo man sich hinschmeißen kann.
Aber zum Glück gar nix passiert - ich verletz mich irgendwie nur bei den eher einfachen Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (21. Februar 2012)

Ich drehe morgen nachmittag eine kleine gemütliche Runde ab Erlangen, wenn jemand Zeit hat....becheid sagen...


----------



## basti2910 (21. Februar 2012)

War heute unterwegs oben am Rathsberg und wollte eigentlich nur eine gemütliche Trainingsrunde drehen, aber da ist ja so ein Matsch, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist...

Bin ins übelste Schlam(m)assel geraten. Nicht mal mehr schieben war möglich. Könnt euch vorstellen wie ich ausgesehen habe 
Wenn nur das Putzen danach nicht wäre...


----------



## Bashorbadger (21. Februar 2012)

hahah geil ich muss mein Scratch noch herrichten dann kömma wieder starten.


----------



## canyoneugen (22. Februar 2012)

basti2910 schrieb:


> War heute unterwegs oben am Rathsberg und wollte eigentlich nur eine gemütliche Trainingsrunde drehen, aber da ist ja so ein Matsch, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist...
> 
> Bin ins übelste Schlam(m)assel geraten. Nicht mal mehr schieben war möglich. Könnt euch vorstellen wie ich ausgesehen habe
> Wenn nur das Putzen danach nicht wäre...



War gestern in Tennenlohe, rund um die Wildpferde unterwegs und dacht hier ist es echt matschig......... 
Aber da hat der Rathsberg ja richtig was zu bieten 
Haben sich deine Räder überhaupt noch gedreht?


----------



## basti2910 (22. Februar 2012)

Ne, da ging garnix mehr an der Stelle. Stand da bis zu den Knöcheln im Matsch und musste mein Bike, das irgendwie gefühlte 25-30kg hatte, so halb raustragen. Zum Glück hats mich dabei nicht auch noch hingehauen. Aber ich musste dabei irgendwie nur Lachen ^^
Anschließend habe ich mir erstmal einen Ast gesucht, um den gröbsten Schlamm abzubekommen, damit ich überhaupt wieder nach Hause fahren konnte, da sich weder Räder gedreht haben noch konnte ich kurbeln...

Muss man momentan wohl oder übel etwas mehr Straße fahren, weil soviele Wege zur Zeit so ausschauen.


----------



## Bashorbadger (26. März 2012)

Sooooo. Hab mir jetzt n neues Bike gegönnt eine 140mm stählerene Trail-Rakete. Habe aber noch zwei knackige Prüfungen vor mir, bin mit denen am 3.4. fertig. Also ich bin heiss auf trails heizen. Wie sieht es denn momentan im Wald aus?

grüße Moritz


----------



## Tom:-) (26. März 2012)

momentan ist der wald voller schutzmänner.


----------



## _Cuber_ (26. März 2012)

Förster???
Zum Fahren ist es eigentlich ganz ok am rathsberg... A paar tiefe Rinnen gibt es schon....


----------



## factz666 (26. März 2012)

In der Rathsberger Ecke waren bzw. sind noch Holzfällarbeiten... Ist jedoch egtl. alles gut fahrbar. Areal um die Wildpferde ist staubtrocken! (Stand vom Freitag aus meiner Sicht  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (26. März 2012)

hmm und was machen die Menschen in grün? Wurde letztes Jahr nur mal ermahnt den Weg nicht zu verlassen.. 

Grüße Moritz


----------



## Milan0 (28. März 2012)

Hey ich bin allerhöchstwahrscheinlich am Sonntag mit dem Rad in Erlangen und hätte so ab 15Uhr rum Zeit / Lust zum fahren. 

Wer will mir bisschen die Gegend um Tennenlohe rum zeigen?


----------



## Bashorbadger (28. März 2012)

hab doch schon am 2.4.  Prüfung.. und bin am Samstag in Osternohe auf Specialized Test-Event. Hab daher keine Zeit am Sonntag. Aber dafür dann schon ab Montag Nachmittag und nicht wie vorher gesagt ab Dienstag  

Wie siehts denn eigentl. mit Touren unter der Woche aus? Am Wochenende ist halt der Wald voller Wanderer usw. Da kann man teilweise schlecht heizen.

@Milano. Schreib auch mal in den Thread "Was geht im Nürnberger Norden" Da sind einige die nur in Kalchreuth/Tennenlohe und Umgebung fahren.


----------



## Bashorbadger (3. April 2012)

hi zusammen. würde morgen eine schnelle runde mit meinem neuen bike starten! wer Lust hat kann sich ja anschließen. grüße Moritz


----------



## alet08 (3. April 2012)

Telephonieren in schmale Anstiegen ist verboten!


----------



## Bashorbadger (3. April 2012)

wtf? willst du damit sagen dass du mitkommst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (3. April 2012)

Nee, war jjetzt drei Tage auf den hiesigen trails unterwegs (20km- 600hm  ), was eher Krafttraining für´n Rücken war....
äääh ja, und morgen muß ich mal wieder was arbeiten.

Mit meinem obigen post war der TE gemeint, den ich heut´ traf.....

<grüßle, Alex


----------



## Bashorbadger (3. April 2012)

check ich. würde mich morgen nach dem Wetter richten! grüße


----------



## signor_rossi (6. April 2012)

alet08 schrieb:


> Telephonieren in schmale Anstiegen ist verboten!


Hey Alex!
bist ja grad so noch vorbeigekommen
Aber war definitiv das letzte Mal, das mein Handy im Trail laut geschaltet ist...muss sich eben alles wieder einschleifen... zu Saisonbeginn
Wo warst du dann noch?
Gruß


----------



## alet08 (6. April 2012)

Nur noch´n bissl ´spielen´ Richtung Adlitz


----------



## Tom:-) (7. April 2012)

tach alex.

morgen 8.4. 21h00st pflichttermin in der DESI.

*Hanson Brothers*

geben sich (und uns) die Ehre. don't miss it!



guckst du http://www.nomeanswhatever.com/tour.html


----------



## alet08 (9. April 2012)

Ich konnte leider nicht! (


----------



## Bashorbadger (13. April 2012)

Tag zusammen, bei meiner RS Revelation RL isn service nötig, kennt sich jmd von euch damit aus? Würde den Service halt per Anleitung machen, aber cooler wärs natürlich wenn mir jmd dabei helfen könnte etc. ist ja mein erstes mal..  

grüße Moritz


----------



## factz666 (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

gibts hier in Erlangen ne Tanke etc. mit der Möglichkeit das Fahrrad mit einem Hochdruckreiniger (natürlich aus für die Lager gesunder Entfernung  ) bzw. Schlauch zu säubern?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (6. Mai 2012)

hab hier mal was für dich entdeckt, lt. den Kommentaren gibts dort Hochdruckreiniger:

http://www.autoplenum.de/Waschanlage/Erlangen/Uebelacker-Esso-id118729.html
http://www.autoplenum.de/Waschanlage/Erlangen/Elo-id118606.html


----------



## Bombenkrator (6. Mai 2012)

factz666 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibts hier in Erlangen ne Tanke etc. mit der Möglichkeit das Fahrrad mit einem Hochdruckreiniger (natürlich aus für die Lager gesunder Entfernung  ) bzw. Schlauch zu säubern?
> 
> Gruß Sebastian



beim kempe kannst du das machen in der rathenaustraße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factz666 (6. Mai 2012)

Diemo.Nbg schrieb:


> hab hier mal was für dich entdeckt, lt. den Kommentaren gibts dort Hochdruckreiniger:
> 
> http://www.autoplenum.de/Waschanlage/Erlangen/Uebelacker-Esso-id118729.html
> http://www.autoplenum.de/Waschanlage/Erlangen/Elo-id118606.html



Danke, ich kenne aber in ER in der Nürnberger Str. keine Esso, und von der Armadienstraße hab ich in ER auch noch nie gehört. Die PLZ von Erlangen ist dort auch nicht richtig angegeben... ^^



Bombenkrator schrieb:


> beim kempe kannst du das machen in der rathenaustraße



Merci, werde ich mir mal anschauen!


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (6. Mai 2012)

factz666 schrieb:


> Danke, ich kenne aber in ER in der Nürnberger Str. keine Esso, und von der Armadienstraße hab ich in ER auch noch nie gehört. Die PLZ von Erlangen ist dort auch nicht richtig angegeben... ^^



:O okay darauf hab ich garnich geachtet, einfach mal losgegoogelt..


----------



## basti2910 (7. Mai 2012)

Ja, du kannst zur ELO Selbstwaschanlage fahren.
Die ist in der Rathenaustraße quer zur Karl-Zucker-Str.


/EDIT: wurde ja schon genannt. Vielleicht sollte man auch mal schauen, ob es eine neue Seite gibt bevor man antwortet ^^


----------



## Thrill (7. Mai 2012)

Komme auch aus Erlangen, aber kann mit Männern nicht so mithalten und ehrlich gesagt bin ich technisch kein Genie.
Grundausdauer ist noch ausbaufähig, aber vorhanden. Trotzdem jemand Lust mit mir zu fahren?


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (7. Mai 2012)

Thrill schrieb:


> Komme auch aus Erlangen, aber kann mit Männern nicht so mithalten und ehrlich gesagt bin ich technisch kein Genie.
> Grundausdauer ist noch ausbaufähig, aber vorhanden. Trotzdem jemand Lust mit mir zu fahren?



Was und wo fährst du denn so?


----------



## Fabse86 (11. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gestern mein Handy irgendwo an den Wildpferden verloren, vermute ich zumindest
Falls es jemand findet, wäre es sehr nett wenn er sich meldet. Es ist ein alter Knochen mit wenig Gesprächsguthaben (was sowieso gesperrt ist ) lohnt sich also auch net. 
Sony Ericsson W810i (oder so ähnlich) in schwarz.

Der Finder darf sich auch über eine kleine Geste freuen.


----------



## signor_rossi (17. Mai 2012)

Jd. Lust auf entspannte Rathsbergrunde?


----------



## lars.nbg (17. Mai 2012)

ja da wär ich dabei  . 
Wann und wo ??
Gruß Lars


----------



## signor_rossi (17. Mai 2012)

An der Schutzhütte im Meilwald? Wann könntest du dort sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lars.nbg (17. Mai 2012)

Mir ist das egal ich hab zeit.


----------



## signor_rossi (17. Mai 2012)

Um 12:00?


----------



## lars.nbg (17. Mai 2012)

ok ich bin da. Bis später


----------



## signor_rossi (17. Mai 2012)

Bis gleich!


----------



## Digitalrider (22. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin Frankenbiker, 
Bin neu in eurer Runde 
Wann und wo geht was?
Wollte mich evtl. heute nachmittag noch mal auf Bike schwingen.

Grüße


----------



## alet08 (22. Mai 2012)

Digitalrider schrieb:


> Moin Moin Frankenbiker,
> Bin neu in eurer Runde
> Wann und wo geht was?
> Wollte mich evtl. heute nachmittag noch mal auf Bike schwingen.
> ...



Warst duschen?? 
btw, willkommen hier 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Digitalrider (22. Mai 2012)

alet08 schrieb:


> Warst duschen??
> btw, willkommen hier
> 
> Alex



Duschen  ne hatte Glück!

Danke


----------



## signor_rossi (23. Mai 2012)

Digitalrider schrieb:


> Moin Moin Frankenbiker,
> Bin neu in eurer Runde
> Wann und wo geht was?
> Wollte mich evtl. heute nachmittag noch mal auf Bike schwingen.
> ...



Servus nach Baiersdorf!
Einfach reinkucken u. mitposten!

Gruß aus Bubenreuth


----------



## Digitalrider (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Hr. Nachbar,
Gruß nach Bubenreuth.
Wird gemacht!


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. Mai 2012)

Tag zusammen,

ich dreh heute nachmittag eine kleine Runde Richtung Rathsberg, jemand dabei?

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Digitalrider (23. Mai 2012)

Uhrzeit? Tom


----------



## alet08 (23. Mai 2012)

muß nach Neunkiirchen, um´s Radl von der Inspektion zu holen und danach geht´s noch schnell auf´n Hetzles..

Alex


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. Mai 2012)

Digitalrider schrieb:


> Uhrzeit? Tom



gegen 16.00 wär ich am Berg, wird abernix großes, muss auch ein bisschen auf mein Knie achten, wollte aber ein paar Trails abfahren, so die üblcihen Verdächtigen.....max 1,5 Std.


----------



## Digitalrider (23. Mai 2012)

ok! Viel Spass!
Ich denke ich fahr den Baiersdorfer Trimmdichpfad mal! Ist schon länger her. Mal schaun wie der Stand ist.


----------



## signor_rossi (24. Mai 2012)

war in der "Fränkischen" zum Single-Trail-Surfen sonst gern


mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> ich dreh heute nachmittag eine kleine Runde Richtung Rathsberg, jemand dabei?
> 
> ...


----------



## rebirth (26. Mai 2012)

moin  Wenn meine Schulter, hoffentlich in 6 wochen, wieder fit ist, würd ich auch mal mitfahren 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signor_rossi (29. Mai 2012)

Komm nur mit! Gerne! Aber hier gehts touriger zur Sache.
Ist dir das nach dem ganzen "Steinbrüchlein-Schlüsselstellenfahren" und "Downhill" nicht zu langweilig???


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2012)

Neee! Quatsch. Ich fahr alles. Außerdem wars doch ne klasse tour mitm patrick?! 

Aktuell schreib ich ausm kkh. Bin gespannt ob ich mich in 6-8 wochen überhaupt mal wieder auf nen trail trau


----------



## signor_rossi (30. Mai 2012)

Werd erst mal gesund. Drück die Daumen!!!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## factz666 (30. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> moin  Wenn meine Schulter, hoffentlich in 6 wochen, wieder fit ist, würd ich auch mal mitfahren
> 
> grüße



Was ist denn passiert? 6 Wochen ist ja schon ne Menge Zeit!


----------



## rebirth (30. Mai 2012)

Hi, hab nen köpfer übern lenker gemacht. Der doc meinte heut bei der entlassung das ich vor nem viertel jahr nimmer dram denken soll zu biken


----------



## _Cuber_ (7. Juni 2012)

Hi all, mal wieder thx an das radwerk für ein geiles bike.

cube_ams_130_race

http://www.cube.eu/full/pro/ams-130-race/  für weitere details.

mfg

ps: gute besserung


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2012)

Danke und glückwunsch zum neuen bike


----------



## _Cuber_ (7. Juni 2012)

thx war am rathsberg schon a bissl unterwegs (trail um rathsberg bis adlitz).
wie ne couch auf 2 rädern 
talas ist auf 150mm erweiterbar

fehlt blos noch a sattelstütze, dann muss man nicht mehr absteigen für unnötige pausen


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2012)

hab ich auch. Kommt schon gut. Gibts aktuell welche im bikemarkt glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Cuber_ (24. Juni 2012)

war jemand zufällig beim firmathlon 2012 dabei?

ps: im app-store gibts ein kostenloses app zum biken mit höhenmessung, karte, distance, ... von "runtastic"


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2012)

Und wie nennt sichs? Funktioniert bei DER app die höhenmeter messung anständig?


----------



## _Cuber_ (24. Juni 2012)

einfach im appstore "runtastic" eingeben, eins ist speziell für mtb und kostenlos, bei jehlebike gibts auch eins hab ich gesehen...
hat mir mein bruder empfohlen fürs iphone.

kann aber sagen das die aktuelle höhe stimmt.

hab es auch erst seit gestern - erfahrung also gleich null


----------



## signor_rossi (30. Juni 2012)

Jd. Lust auf Hetzles rauf und Schneckentrail runter?


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Juli 2012)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich noch regelmäßig? In ca 2 Wochen bräuchte ich nämlich mal wieder Trainingsanschluss


----------



## signor_rossi (1. Juli 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich noch regelmäßig? In ca 2 Wochen bräuchte ich nämlich mal wieder Trainingsanschluss



Trainingsanschluß??? Was willste denn trainieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (1. Juli 2012)

Meine Kondition  dann such ich halt Fahranschluss oder was auch immer ^^


----------



## signor_rossi (1. Juli 2012)

Poste das nächste Mal wenn was geht...


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (1. Juli 2012)

Heute die Kalchreuther Trails besucht und das Unwetter hat massig Bäume rumgeworfen, einige Abfahrten haben sich geändert ;o)


----------



## Mittelfranke (7. Juli 2012)

Da sag ich doch gleich mal "HALLO" 

Komme aus Erlangen / Tennenlohe und suche "Mitfahrgelegenheiten".

"Leider" habe ich n Hardtail aufgebaut - sollte aber für so manche Trails und Downhills halten 

Wann gehts das nächste mal auf Tour?

Das mit der App habe ich gelesen  -diese nutze ich seit dem ersten Tag. Kann ich nur Empfehlen.

Wo trefft ihr euch denn immer?

Grüße aus Tennenlohe


----------



## Bashorbadger (7. Juli 2012)

> "Leider" habe ich n Hardtail aufgebaut


  was soll denn daran schlimm sein?


----------



## Mittelfranke (7. Juli 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> was soll denn daran schlimm sein?



Na ja, nicht wirklich "schlimm". Auf der Straße und im leichten Gelände hat es bisher sehr gute Dienste erwiesen.
Wenn es jedoch n bisschen "steiniger" wird, kommt das Bike mit meinen knapp 90kg bei kleinen Sprüngen doch an die Grenzen.

Muss wohl noch ein Fully her


----------



## _Cuber_ (7. Juli 2012)

ein fully ist bequemer 
sonst keine einwände


----------



## Mittelfranke (7. Juli 2012)

Doch nicht nur "bequemer" sondern auch sinnvoller, bevor man die Laufräder killt


----------



## factz666 (7. Juli 2012)

Fully ist bequemer, aber die Trails in der Umgebung (die ich kenne) machen auch mit dem Hardtail Spaß 

Würde mich auch gern mal anschließen, fahre zwar schon eine Weile hier in ER, kenne aber mit Sicherheit noch lang nicht alle Trails!!

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

Ich wär auch ma dabei. Ich bring dann auch mein HT mit...  Heut jemand zeit evtl? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Cuber_ (7. Juli 2012)

wann und wo und wie viele?


----------



## factz666 (7. Juli 2012)

Wäre auch dabei!


----------



## _Cuber_ (7. Juli 2012)

ist rathsberg ok? aber ganz gemütlich bitte


----------



## factz666 (7. Juli 2012)

Von mir aus gerne! Für "ungemütlich" habe ich sowie so die falschen Reifen auf dem Hardtail (LarsenTT).. nach der durchregneten Nacht wird es gut matschig sein!

Mal schauen was rebirth und Co. zu sagen ?!

Grüße


----------



## Mittelfranke (7. Juli 2012)

Fahrt ihr oben "hinterm" Waldkrankenhaus in der Versenkung? 
War gestern dort - Schlammschlacht 
Wann geht's los? 
Schließ mich gerne an, wenn ok


----------



## _Cuber_ (7. Juli 2012)

wo und wie könn ma ausmachen... mein vorschlag wäre treffen am trimmdichpfad und singletrail um rathsberg... weiteres nach lust und laune....
treffen um 14.30uhr
....


----------



## factz666 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was du meinst! Könntest Du eine Markierung auf google-maps setzen?

14.30 ist für mich zu knapp, 15 Uhr wäre mir lieber. Wohnt ja nicht jeder gleich am Rathsberg ;-)


----------



## Mittelfranke (7. Juli 2012)

Jup, 14.30 schaffe ich auch nicht.

Hier die Koordinaten wo ich mein:

49.615423,11.026523


----------



## factz666 (7. Juli 2012)

Mir gleich, bis 15 Uhr schaff ichs überall hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Cuber_ (7. Juli 2012)

ach du meinst den fußballplatz oben... könn ma auch machen... 15.00 uhr


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

ohje! Bin noch am Schrauben!! Bischen später noch geht nicht, oder? ^^ 

Bis Erlangen brauch ich auch ein Stück von Bbg aus.


----------



## factz666 (7. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ohje! Bin noch am Schrauben!! Bischen später noch geht nicht, oder? ^^



etwas konkretere Angaben zur gewünschten Uhrzeit vielleicht? ^^


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

schreib mir mal bitte den treffpunkt/parkplatz per Strasse, dann kann ich guggn wieviel fahrzeit das navi ausspuckt, muss eigentlich nur noch die schaltung (ordentlich) einstellen. Oder ich nehm das schwere....


----------



## _Cuber_ (7. Juli 2012)

Rathsberg Erlangen


----------



## Mittelfranke (7. Juli 2012)

in Möhrendorf pisst es - und es zieht lt. Info 
Richtung Erlangen.
Trotzdem fahren oder auf morgen verschieben?

Dann wird der Kollege auch mit seinem Bike fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Cuber_ (7. Juli 2012)

duschen muss man danach eh


----------



## factz666 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich bin demnächst unterwegs. Wäre dann um kurz nach 15 Uhr am Sportplatz Rathsberg. Entweder man sieht sich... oder eben nicht


----------



## _Cuber_ (7. Juli 2012)

dito


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

Kann man da parken? Rad ist fertig..


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

Ach 1500... Naja viel spaß


----------



## Mittelfranke (7. Juli 2012)

Ja, Parkmöglichkeit ist gegeben.
Wer ist morgen da?
Bei mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, sry


----------



## _Cuber_ (7. Juli 2012)

kein problem...
morgen kann ich nicht, war gerade eben schon


----------



## Ketchyp (7. Juli 2012)

Wenn das Wetter passt werfe ich Sonntag in die Runde.


----------



## factz666 (7. Juli 2012)

Ja war ne nette Runde heute, hat Spass gemacht!

Wäre morgen wieder dabei, auch gerne in Richtung Kalchreuth.

Griß


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

Was plant ihr so? Technisch? Tour?

wann wollt ihr fahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KuwaCougar (8. Juli 2012)

_Cuber_ schrieb:


> ... war gerade eben schon


Hallo _Cuber_! Danke für den Tipp. Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch gestern!


----------



## Ketchyp (8. Juli 2012)

Ups, da habe ich den Mund zu voll genommen. Werde heute nicht fahren können, euch viel Spaß!


----------



## _Cuber_ (8. Juli 2012)

KuwaCougar schrieb:


> Hallo _Cuber_! Danke für den Tipp. Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch gestern!



gern wieder...


----------



## factz666 (11. Juli 2012)

Für morgen Abend (Donnerstag) jemand motiviert?


----------



## _Cuber_ (12. Juli 2012)

sorry, grad erst aus der arbeit...


----------



## rebirth (12. Juli 2012)

Motivation is keine frage, nur nicht bei dem kackwetter :-/


----------



## factz666 (21. Juli 2012)

und wie? ...


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (21. Juli 2012)

solang es nich regnet...


----------



## factz666 (21. Juli 2012)

exakt in dem Moment fängts zu schütten an... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Cuber_ (8. August 2012)

dere... hat jemand heut lust auf rathsberg?


----------



## Chrisinger (9. August 2012)

falscher thread


----------



## factz666 (11. August 2012)

Moin moin,

jemand motiviert für heute? 
Tennenlohe/Kalchreuth, Hetzles, Rathsberg?

Grüße


----------



## _Cuber_ (11. August 2012)

motiviert ja, aber leider arbeiten :-(
viel spaß


----------



## factz666 (18. August 2012)

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...at-mit-kopf-in-nylonschnur-schlinge-1.2277010

Sachen gibts....


----------



## Chrisinger (18. August 2012)

gestörte menschen gibt es auf der welt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Cuber_ (19. August 2012)

bastard....


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. August 2012)

das gibts doch nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yankee Doodle (21. August 2012)

Am 22. September veranstalten wir ein kleines enduroRennen in Erlangen. Bei Fragen gebt gerne Bescheid.

Zum Ende der Saison findet zum ersten Mal das bremsspur enduroRennen in Erlangen statt. 10 Teams werden am 22. September an den Start des enduroRennens gehen, um sich auf 5 getimeden Stages und 2 Checkpoints zu messen. Dabei steht ganz klar der Spaß am Biken im Vordergrund. Die Starter werden zu Teams zusammen gefasst, so dass sich Biker unterschiedlicher Gruppen aus und um Erlangen in einem Team wiederfinden und sich so austauschen können.
Die getimeden Stages werden in einem Verhältnis von 60 zu 40 % aus Downhill zu Uphill bestehen. Die Schwierigkeit der Abfahrten wird dabei S2 nicht überschreiten (für nähere Infos siehe: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2)
Start ist gegen 10 Uhr am Jugendhaus in Erlangen, die Strecke wird ca 40 km und 700 hm umfassen. Ziel ist
ebenfalls am Jugendhaus, wo wir nach Ankunft Grillen werden und Foto- sowie Videomaterial auswerten.
Am Abend werden wir den Tag und die Saison mit den Soulfood DJ´s Matzekatze und Funkeeflow gebührend im Jugendhaus verabschieden.
Nähere Infos hier: https://www.facebook.com/events/339442146144738/

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150970997810686&set=a.386413425685.179149.333993980685&type=1&theater


----------



## alet08 (21. August 2012)

...und ich muss auf eine Taufe...


----------



## lowfat (21. August 2012)

coole aktion!


----------



## factz666 (21. August 2012)

sorry, erst ALLES lesen, dann hier posten ;-))


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (22. August 2012)

Leider a weng zu spät 


> Interessierte haben am Donnerstag, den 16. August ab 20 Uhr die Möglichkeit sich per Mail anzumelden.


Hätt scho ganz gern auf den Hometrails mitm Hardtail einige Fullyfahrer geärgert 
Aber Ich krieg mal widder nix rechtzeitig mit 
Oder sind da noch Plätzchen frei?

Wie soll die Strecke eigentlich verlaufen - die Trails sind ja eigentlich alle ned so offiziell erlaubt - bei den Wildpferden haben sie ja jetzt auch überall die riesigenen "befestigte Wege nicht verlassen"-Schilder aufgestellt...


----------



## Yankee Doodle (22. August 2012)

Die Anmeldung ist noch offen; wir haben von einigen teams noch keine antwort, so dass noch einige Startplätze zu vergeben sind. Wir bewegen uns im Gebiet zwischen Rathsberg und Hetzles, auf diesen Wegen gibt es keine Probleme. Nach meinem letzten Stand handelt es sich dort nicht um Naturschutzgebiete, so dass es da keine Handhabe gibt. 
Im Tennenloher Forst wurde das Verbot wohl durch das Naturschutzgebiet geschaffen, ansonsten gibt es in Bayern ja kaum Einschränkungen.
Und um ärgern geht es natürlich nicht, sondern um gemeinsamen Spaß 
Würden uns auf jeden Fall über Interesse und Anmeldungen freuen.
Bei Fragen gebt gerne Bescheid. Anmeldungen an: [email protected]


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (23. August 2012)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Und um ärgern geht es natürlich nicht, sondern um gemeinsamen Spaß
> Würden uns auf jeden Fall über Interesse und Anmeldungen freuen.
> Bei Fragen gebt gerne Bescheid. Anmeldungen an: [email protected]


"ärgern" war natürlich auch spaßig gemeint 

Wie das jetzt mit den Gruppen läuft is mir noch nicht ganz klar - hab jetzt mal ne Mail mit meinen Daten geschrieben.
(und bei Facebook gleich noch bekannte Kommentatoren entdeckt - die kriegen jetzt mal ne sms)


Ach ja:
Hat jemand zufällig grad noch Zeit/Lust auf ne Kalchi-Runde?


----------



## Yankee Doodle (24. August 2012)

Die Einzelstarter werden zu Teams zusammengelost. Auf diese Weise fahren Biker zusammen, die sich vielleicht noch nicht kennen.
Die Zeiten der Fahrer eines Teams werden addiert, daraus ergibt sich die Teamzeit. Gewinner ist das Team mit der geringsten Gesamtzeit.
Hoffe das erklärt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubike (27. August 2012)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich wohne in Hannover und bin im September mal wieder für ein paar Tage zwischen Fürth und Erlangen. Man liest ja überall im Netz es gäbe nahezu unendlich viele Trails in der fränkischen Schweiz aber da meine einzige fränkische Bergerfahrung die Bergkirchweih war würde ich mich über Trailinfos jeglicher Art sehr freuen. Im Gegenzug biete ich mich natürlich als Trailguide im Deister bei Hannover an aber da lacht ihr wahrscheinlich nur drüber


----------



## Ketchyp (27. August 2012)

Definiere ein paar Tage? Wenns für den Feierabend sein soll kannst du Richtung Kalchreuth über den Truppenübungsplatz in Erlangen/Tennenlohe starten. Tracks dürfte es ein paar im Netz geben. Generell gilt in Erlangen Rathsberg, Hetzel und Kalchreuth eigtl. frei nach Schnauze - da findet man immer genug für kl. Touren um die 15-20km. Für mehr und anspruchsvolleres Gelände musst du wohl in die Fränkische.


----------



## rebirth (28. August 2012)

neubike bist du mobil?


----------



## neubike (28. August 2012)

Hallo,
ein paar Tage bedeutet das ich um den 16./17. ankomme und am 21.9.  wieder nach Norden düse. In den Tagen dazwischen wollte ich mich halt  mit der Fränkischen bekannt machen und wenns mir zusagt besuche ich die  Schwiegereltern auch wieder öfter  

@Ketchyp: Aufgrund meiner ungenügenden Ortskenntnis dachte ich eher zur  Mittagszeit zu starten um am Ende nicht allein im dunklen Wald zu  stehen. 

@rebirth: ja, ich bin mobil. Muß hier auch immer erst 40 Km mitm Auto zum Berg, stellt also kein Problem dar


----------



## rebirth (29. August 2012)

kannst gern "mal" nach Nürnberg mitkommen. Ist eher ne technische geschichte  sag an wenn du bock hast, ist (normalerweise) jeden Dienstag um 19:00


----------



## Deleted 252417 (11. September 2012)

Hallo erstmal,

mein Debut in diesem Forum =). Ich bin 25 und komme aus Erlangen.

Ich suche Anschluss in und um Erlangen an Feierabendrunden und, falls möglich, an Wochenenden kleinere Tagestouren.
Ich fahre zur Zeit täglich ca 20-25km lange Abendrunden im Reichswald/Meilwald/Rathsberg mit ca 300-500Hm und nem 15-er Schnitt.

Da ich das Interesse am Radsport erst vor ca 3 Wochen wiedergefunden habe und zu diesem Zeitpunkt das Rauchen beendet habe werde ich leider nicht mit "über-die-ganze-Saison-gestählten-Waden-Radlern" mithalten können. Aber es wird von Tag zu Tag besser.

Zeitlich klappts momentan eigentlich täglich ab 17 Uhr.

Sollte jemand Lust darauf haben mich Abends oder am We mal mitzunehmen wäre ich darüber sehr dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2012)

Hey  Da zitier ich mich doch mal selbst  



rebirth schrieb:


> kannst gern "mal" nach Nürnberg mitkommen. Ist eher ne technische geschichte  sag an wenn du bock hast, ist (normalerweise) jeden Dienstag um 19:00


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. September 2012)

Ich meld mich bei Gelegenheit mal! 



Skaafal schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> mein Debut in diesem Forum =). Ich bin 25 und komme aus Erlangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## ebroglio (11. September 2012)

Moin zusammen, wohn seit 2 Tagen hier und würd gern bisschen Enduro fahren..

Hab heute mal den Rathsberg zur hälfte abgesucht und mir ne kleine Runde zusammengesucht, aber über 5km komm ich da nicht raus, außer ich fahr die Runde öfter.

Das Problem liegt nur bei einer Sache, 180mm Freerider mit 36er Blatt vorne, Rennradkassette und keine Kondition. Wer also Lust haben sollte mal einen Stein hinterher zu ziehen, ich biete mich an.

edith. Achja..Mobil bin ich auch. Aber technische Sachen sind nichtmehr so meins, außer man kanns schnell fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signor_rossi (12. September 2012)

HI!
Poste hier wenn ich fahre. Achso mein Heimrevier ist Rathsberg, Meilwald etc.Eigentlich bis Hetztles nur den muss ich momentan leider weglasssen. Kleines Verständnisproblem hab ich noch...
Du willst Enduro fahren aber keine technischen Sachen mehr???
Das was wir hier(Rathsberg usw.) haben hält sich eh in Grenzen...
Also vlt. bis bald im Wald
S. Rossi



ebroglio schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, wohn seit 2 Tagen hier und würd gern bisschen Enduro fahren..
> 
> Hab heute mal den Rathsberg zur hälfte abgesucht und mir ne kleine Runde zusammengesucht, aber über 5km komm ich da nicht raus, außer ich fahr die Runde öfter.
> 
> ...


----------



## ebroglio (19. September 2012)

Also hab bisher die Sachen auf dem Rathsberg entdeckt und bin da bisschen unmhergefahren. Mit technischen Sachen bin ich bei engen, verblockten Singletrails, die es hier aber vermutlich garnicht so gibt.

Zumindest ist das, was ich bisher auf dem kompletten Rathsberg entdeckt habe nichts technisches, muss dazu sagen das ich nur ein Freerider hab der auf Downhill/Bikepark ausgelegt ist. Muss mal schauen, ob ich den zum Touren fahren noch etwas optimieren kann...


----------



## lowfat (19. September 2012)

was Du suchst, gibt es eher in der fränkischen Schweiz. Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494918

Ansonsten könnten wir uns mal in Kalchi treffen. Da gibt es zumindest ansatzweise einige technische Trails. Mehr als S2 wird´s dort allerdings nicht.


----------



## Chrisinger (19. September 2012)

Fahren hier Leute eigentlich auch ab und zu Night Rides? Bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich mir eine dicke Lampe kauf. Bock hätte ich darauf auf jeden Fall


----------



## ebroglio (19. September 2012)

@lowfat... da hast mich falsch verstanden, genau das möcht ich nicht unbedingt, mags zwar ruppig, aber es müssen keine Spitzkehren und extrem technische Stellen geben, dann lieber flow und schnell.

War auf rebirth und seine technische Geschichte in Nürnberg bezogen.


----------



## Ketchyp (19. September 2012)

Jeah, CM absofort auch in Erlangen, am Sa in NBG Alleycat und in ER Endurorennen - weiß man gar nicht wie man das alles unter einen Hut bekommen soll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (19. September 2012)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Jeah, CM absofort auch in Erlangen, am Sa in NBG Alleycat und in ER Endurorennen - weiß man gar nicht wie man das alles unter einen Hut bekommen soll!



Bitte etwas mehr Klartex für Anfänger, damit man zumindest zuschauen kann.
Also noch mal: wo was wann?


----------



## Ketchyp (19. September 2012)

Es gibt absofort eine Critical Mass in Erlangen (nächster Termin? Gibt eine FB Gruppe), am Samstag ist in Nürnberg ein Alleycat Rennen von SM-Parts und gleichzeitig in Erlangen ein Endurorennen von Bremsspur mit anscheind Afterparty im Jugendhaus!


----------



## rebirth (19. September 2012)

Hast du ne homepage zu dem rennen? Anfahrt usw


----------



## Ketchyp (19. September 2012)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Am 22. September veranstalten wir ein kleines enduroRennen in Erlangen. Bei Fragen gebt gerne Bescheid.
> 
> Zum Ende der Saison findet zum ersten Mal das bremsspur enduroRennen in Erlangen statt. 10 Teams werden am 22. September an den Start des enduroRennens gehen, um sich auf 5 getimeden Stages und 2 Checkpoints zu messen. Dabei steht ganz klar der Spaß am Biken im Vordergrund. Die Starter werden zu Teams zusammen gefasst, so dass sich Biker unterschiedlicher Gruppen aus und um Erlangen in einem Team wiederfinden und sich so austauschen können.
> Die getimeden Stages werden in einem Verhältnis von 60 zu 40 % aus Downhill zu Uphill bestehen. Die Schwierigkeit der Abfahrten wird dabei S2 nicht überschreiten (für nähere Infos siehe: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2)
> ...



Ob noch was frei ist weiß ich nicht. Gestern stand auf FB dass noch wenige Plätze vorhanden sind. Ich selber werde nicht mitfahren können 

Oder meinst du das Alleycat?


----------



## MisterCool (19. September 2012)

Danke.
Na dann kann/darf ich vielleicht mal bei der Critical Mass dabei sein (solange ich als Neuling mithalten kann) und bei dem Erlangerr Bremsspur Rennen zuschuen.
Was glaubst wo/wann sollte man sich hinstellen, um etwas davon mitzubekommen (komme aus Möhrendorf)
Ich nehme an mit Jugendhaus ist die Ecke an der Regnitz neben Campingplatz gemeint


----------



## rebirth (19. September 2012)

Informier dich mal was ne critical mass ist. Am besten wiki oder so.


----------



## MisterCool (19. September 2012)

Ach, wie groß die Kritische Masse ist, ist mir eigentlich wurscht, wichtig ist für mich nur wann und wo sie sich trifft und zu sehen wie lange ich noch alleine strampeln und üben muß, damit ich irgendwann mit der "kritischen Masse" einigermassen mithalten kann


----------



## Yankee Doodle (19. September 2012)

Zum Endurorennen. Zwei freie Plätze gibt es aktuell noch.
Jugendhaus ist das gegenüber vom Campingplatz und Feier wird abends ab ca 22 Uhr mit den Soulfood DJ´s sein. 
Bester Platz zum Zuschauen wird schwierig, da die Teilnehmer in Teams auf die Strecke gehen und nur einzelne Stages gewertet werden, wann die Teams dabei wo genau sind, lässt sich momentan schwer einschätzen.
Rathsberg könnte gegen 13/14 Uhr interessant werden.

Würden uns freuen einige beim Rennen, danach beim Grillen am Jugendhaus oder auf der anschließenden Feier zu sehen.


----------



## Ketchyp (19. September 2012)

Ab wann ist denn der Grill an?


----------



## MisterCool (19. September 2012)

Verstanden, danke.
BTW. Ist die Renn-Strecke irgendwo auf Karte eingezeichnet (gpx-Datei)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yankee Doodle (19. September 2012)

Ich denke, dass der Grill ab 15 Uhr laufen wird.

 @MisterCool: sende mir doch bitte ne PN mit deiner Mailadresse, dann schick ich dir den Track


----------



## rebirth (19. September 2012)

Hai, kann mir wer sagen von wo aus man am besten zuschauen kann? Kenn mich in der ecke null aus.


----------



## Bombenkrator (20. September 2012)

wohl am rathsberg. aber die fahren ja eh nur einmal bei der hin und rückfahrt vorbei denke ich.


----------



## suoixon (23. September 2012)

Hat einer Lust heute Nachmittag auf ne schöne Tour in Tennenlohe/Kalchreuth?


----------



## alet08 (23. September 2012)

ich wäre dabei.
Trails hinter´m Felsenkeller?


----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2012)

Felsenkeller? Kann ich gerade gar nichts damit anfangen


----------



## Ketchyp (23. September 2012)

Kalchreuth Sportplatz -> Straße überqueren -> et Voila!


----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2012)

dann weiß ich bescheid 
Ist die Seite, auf der ich nie unterwegs bin
Bin immer mehr auf der Sportplatz Seite am fahren.
Gibt es da dann ein paar ordentliche Trails?


----------



## MisterCool (23. September 2012)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Kalchreuth Sportplatz -> Straße überqueren -> et Voila!



Ist das der Punkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (23. September 2012)

Ich wäre am Parkplatz gegenüber der Techfak gestartet, nachdem ich eh aus Herzogenaurach anreisen muss, bin ich allerdings relativ flexibel


----------



## alet08 (23. September 2012)

Ich würde wohl über die Dürerquelle fahren, also Treffen oben in Kalchi?


----------



## suoixon (23. September 2012)

Wann und wie viele sind wir nun?


----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2012)

Ich würde schon mit fahren, aber vor 4 werd ich nicht können. Ich wäre aber dann auch dafür, dass man sich gleich in Kalchreuth trifft


----------



## suoixon (23. September 2012)

Kommt mir eigentlich entgegen, hab noch nichts gegessen usw.
Und so oft war ich in Tennenlohe/Kalchreuth auch noch nicht unterwegs, dh. es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass ich etwas früher starten muss um pünktlich in Kalchreuth anzukommen. Verfahren mal nicht ausgeschlosse


----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2012)

Wir können uns natürlich auch in Erlangen treffen. Dann aber auch erst um 4
Ansonsten würde ich mit dem Auto hinter fahren, wegen zeit ersparnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (23. September 2012)

Da ich um fünf zurück sein muss, bin ich raus.
Ich fahre dann demnächst los.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## suoixon (23. September 2012)

demnächst pack ich keinen Fall, vor 15 Uhr schaff ich nicht

So, wer kann jetzt wann und fährt sicher?


----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2012)

Wie vorhin gesagt ich könnte so ab 4. Startpunkt ist mir egal, fahren werde ich heute noch auf jeden Fall. Zur Not auch allein  meine kondi braucht auf jeden Fall Training


----------



## suoixon (23. September 2012)

also gut, dann mal ein "Machtwort". 16 Uhr in Tennenohe?


----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2012)

Kennst du den Parkplatz in der Kurve von Weinstraße zu Kurt-Schuhmacher


----------



## suoixon (23. September 2012)

wenn ich das bei Google Maps richtig sehe, Erlangen auswärts, nach dem Kreisverkehr, da stehen doch recht oft LKW Anhänger rum.

Bin wie gesagt bisher immer am Parkplatz gegenüber Techfak gestartet, müsste Äußere Nürnberger/Kurt-Schumacher sein


----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2012)

Ja genau da.
Ich komm nur leider nicht so gut voran wie ich dachte. Wir müssen das ganze wohl verschieben, vor 5 wird bei mir nichts. Uni geht leider vor momentan, sorry


----------



## suoixon (23. September 2012)

Das ist natürlich doof, nachdem Alex wohl schon weg ist!

Wobei selbst 17 Uhr noch gehen würde, aber um so später um so kühler


----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2012)

Warm anziehen hilft 
5 reicht auf jeden fall auch noch für eine kleine Runde


----------



## suoixon (23. September 2012)

najo, hau rein und sag Bescheid sobald du fertig bist, dann werf ich schon mal das Rad ins Auto!

Wenn du früher fertig bist sagst halt Bescheid 

Also ich brech jetzt langsam auf. Ich warte dann am Parkplatz Weinstraße/Kurt-Schuhmacher, falls was ist, hab dir mal Handy Nr per PN geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2012)

alles klar bis gleich


----------



## SickDropingShit (23. September 2012)

Servus,

neu im Forum, darum drei Takte:
Student aus Erlangen, Rad ist ein Cube Fritzz (von rolandmc aus diesem Forum abgekauft), fahr gerne am Rathsberg oder in Kalchreuth!

Da ich erst seit kurzem fahre, freu ich mich, wenn man bessere findet, die einen dann gut pushen 

Die nächste paar Tage falle ich als Partner aber erstmal aus, da mir heute nach nem Kicker eine Schraube am Hinterbau gebrochen ist und ich keine Zeit zum reparieren habe  der Flex des Hinterbaus war dafür danach sensationell^^

in dem Sinne
Gruß!


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2012)

SickDropingShit schrieb:


> von rolandmc aus diesem Forum


----------



## Axalp (24. September 2012)

SickDropingShit schrieb:


> (von rolandmc aus diesem Forum abgekauft)



Dann wurde es tatsächlich nicht häufig gefahren...   

Ich fahr' am Donnerstag gegen 17 Uhr zum Hetzles. 
Wer sich anschließen möchte soll sich melden.

Gruß


----------



## alet08 (24. September 2012)

suoixon schrieb:


> najo, hau rein und sag Bescheid sobald du fertig bist, dann werf ich schon mal das Rad ins Auto!
> 
> Wenn du früher fertig bist sagst halt Bescheid
> 
> Also ich brech jetzt langsam auf. Ich warte dann am Parkplatz Weinstraße/Kurt-Schuhmacher, falls was ist, hab dir mal Handy Nr per PN geschickt



Wo wart ihr denn?
Beei sah´s SO aus...

Gruß, Alex


----------



## SickDropingShit (24. September 2012)

Entgeht mir gerade Ironie oder darf ich das tatsächlich als Kompliment zu einem guten Kauf verstehen


----------



## ramses04 (24. September 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte mich auch kurz vorstellen.
Bin 29, fahre seit diesem Jahr MTB und bin meistens im Tennenloher Forst/Kalchi zu finden. Ein paar Abstecher auf den Rathsberg und in die Fränkische hab ich auch schon hinter mir.

Vielleicht geht ja mal was zam 

schönen Gruß

Hannes


----------



## suoixon (24. September 2012)

Naja ich schlag mal Mittwoch ca. 16:15 vor


----------



## factz666 (24. September 2012)

Hi,

für Mittwoch könnte ich mir auch vorstellen mich anzuschließen, würde aber eher zu 17 Uhr tendieren!

Die Tage war mal das Stichwort "Nightride" zu lesen, wäre ich auch dabei 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (24. September 2012)

Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei!

Das Stichwort "Nightride" fiel bei mir  Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall mal drauf


----------



## Ketchyp (24. September 2012)

Ab Mitte Oktober bin ich auch wieder öfters auf dem Rad - Nightride wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Chrisinger (24. September 2012)

Was habt ihr für Lampen? Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher welche ich mir kaufen soll


----------



## ramses04 (24. September 2012)

Hm,

Mittwoch muss ich leider passen. Komme da selten vor 17:00Uhr aus der Arbeit raus.

Wie schaut es denn Morgen aus? Das Wetter spielt laut "Wetterochs" mit.

 @_Chrisinger_:
Hab mir eine Lezyne Super Drive gegönnt. Auch wenn die nicht für Nightrides taugen soll, bin ich bis jetzt recht angetan. Die Akkulaufzeit ist nicht so pralle, lässt sich aber mit einer herkömmlichen 18650 Notebookzelle verlängern.


----------



## Axalp (24. September 2012)

SickDropingShit schrieb:


> Entgeht mir gerade Ironie oder darf ich das tatsächlich als Kompliment zu einem guten Kauf verstehen



Keine Sorge, da hast Du einen guten Kauf gemacht! 

Donnerstag keiner Lust?


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2012)

Chrisinger "heute" um 19:00 steinbrüchlein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (25. September 2012)

Erstmal ist Mittwoch interessant! Hab extra geplant früher Feierabend zu machen weils wohl der letzte schöne Tag diese Woche ist und warm noch dazu!


----------



## Deleted 252417 (25. September 2012)

suoixon schrieb:


> Erstmal ist Mittwoch interessant! Hab extra geplant früher Feierabend zu machen weils wohl der letzte schöne Tag diese Woche ist und warm noch dazu!



Wann und wo?
Wäre dabei, wenns recht ist.


----------



## Chrisinger (25. September 2012)

Morgen lieber Rathsberg oder Kalchreuth?


----------



## Ketchyp (25. September 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Lampen? Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher welche ich mir kaufen soll



Ich habe eine 12 China Lampe (baugleich Magicshine 808) und werde mir wahrscheinlich nochmal eine MJ 808E hohlen.


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2012)

Hab auch die E


----------



## microbat (25. September 2012)

Für rebirth warmen Rücken sorgt die B & P v. L.


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2012)

wer vor topo fährt fährt halt leider im schatten *g


----------



## Ketchyp (25. September 2012)

Sagmal geht's euch auch so? Ich war innerhalb der letzten 6 Tage zweimal am Rathsberg und beide Male habe ich Zecken auf mir rumkrabbeln gefunden. Noch lustiger ist, dass die beiden Zecken die mich überhaupt jemals gebissen haben auch am Rathsberg eingefangen habe - obwohl ich wirklich viel draußen unterwegs bin.


----------



## factz666 (25. September 2012)

Wäre morgen ab 17 Uhr dabei. Früher wird's sehr wahrscheinlich nichts (Arbeit). Wo habt ihr geplant zu fahren?

Fahre auch eine MJ808, macht ordentlich hell. Geplant ist eine Zweite für den Helm... ist schon angenehmer sein Blickfeld auch in Kurven auszuleuchten zu können ;-) Für diese Saison gibt's sicher schon eine neue Generation an LEDs, mit höherer Lumenausbeute pro Watt! 

Die Lezyne Lampe hatte ich mal im Freilauf Erlangen gesehen, optisch ein Highlight ;-)

Zecken habe ich mir noch keine am Rathsberg geholt, dachte auch dass die Saison dafür schon rum ist! (Hast du nen Link zu der 12E Lampe) ?

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 252417 (25. September 2012)

Hm nicht wirklich. Bin die letzten 4 Wochen fast täglich am Rathsberg oder zwichen Tennenlohe/Kalchreuth unterwegs und bisher noch keinen einzigen Zecken an mir gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (25. September 2012)

Tennenlohe-Kalchreuth war bei mir auch noch nie etwas. Wie gesagt, nur Rathsberg und dann meistens im Sept/Okt. Komisch...
 @factz666
Das war damals ein Ebay Angebot aus HK, Preis der Lampe 12â¬, Versand 20â¬ -> 32â¬ in Summe. Im Schaut was ich gekauft habe, ist gerade die Identische drinnen, nur von Amazon und fÃ¼r 45â¬ - dann gibts auch weniger Probleme mit Garantie/GewÃ¤hrleistung


----------



## suoixon (25. September 2012)

Also ich wär morgen noch mal für Tennenlohe, aber ab 16:15-16:30.

Ich starte auf jeden Fall um die Zeit, wie siehts aus Chris? Stefan wieder dabei bzw du?


----------



## Chrisinger (25. September 2012)

Ich bin dabei, Stefan hat noch ein technisches Problem. Sagen wir mal 16:30 am Parkplatz?


----------



## suoixon (26. September 2012)

Alles klar, bis heute Nachmittag!


----------



## Deleted 252417 (26. September 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, Stefan hat noch ein technisches Problem. Sagen wir mal 16:30 am Parkplatz?



Meint ihr den Parkplatz an der Kurt-Schmucher-Straße nähe Tennenloher Wald?


----------



## Chrisinger (26. September 2012)

->


Chrisinger schrieb:


> Parkplatz in der Kurve von Weinstraße zu Kurt-Schuhmacher


----------



## ramses04 (26. September 2012)

factz666 und meine wenigkeit starten um 17Uhr am OBI-Kreisel. Früher geht nicht bei uns beiden.


----------



## Chrisinger (26. September 2012)

Gegen 5 hab ich eigentlich auch nichts, aber weiß nicht ob suoixon da mit sich reden lässt 
Evtl trifft man sich ja auch unterwegs


----------



## ramses04 (26. September 2012)

Ihr braucht keine Rücksicht auf uns nehmen. Könnt früher los machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (1. Oktober 2012)

Ist jemand am Mittwoch unterwegs?


----------



## alet08 (1. Oktober 2012)

Evtl. Morgen woolte ich mal wieder über´n Hetzles, wegen der roten Äpfel :-D

Mittwoch? k.A. Freundin wollte auch mal wieder mit-> eher Spazierfahrt


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Oktober 2012)

Übern Hetzles schaff ich dieses Jahr glaub nicht mehr, dafür ist meine Kondition zu schlecht 
Mittwoch -> eher Trails


----------



## suoixon (1. Oktober 2012)

Carbon statt Kondition 

Mittwoch wäre schon eine Option... müsste das nur mal mit meiner besseren Hälfte klären


----------



## Bombenkrator (1. Oktober 2012)

wo wollt ihr denn so rumfahren?


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Oktober 2012)

@suoixon [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFMI8WH5jD0"]GraubÃ¼nden SteinbÃ¶cke Bergsommer mit Untertiteln - YouTube[/nomedia] 


Wo wir fahren ist mir eigentlich egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (2. Oktober 2012)

So Jungs wie siehts aus? Wann wo und wie lange?


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin für alles offen. Kennt sich jemand in der fränkischen aus


----------



## suoixon (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich war zwar schon ein paar mal dort, allerdings nur mit Navi :/


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Oktober 2012)

Dann irgendwelche Ideen. Wir könnten natürlich auch mal die Seite beim Felsenkeller "absuchen"


----------



## suoixon (3. Oktober 2012)

Jo wär auf jeden Fall eine Option, ich geh jetzt erstmal in den Keller und zieh hinten übergangsweise meinen alten Nobby auf, nachdem ich am X-King einen Snakebite habe *grrrr*

Chris wie siehts bei dir zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr aus?


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Oktober 2012)

Zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr würde bei mir besser passen, muss noch was füttern


----------



## suoixon (3. Oktober 2012)

jo, alles klar, 13:30 am Parkplatz?


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Oktober 2012)

Geht klar, bis dann


----------



## suoixon (19. Oktober 2012)

Wie siehts aus am Wochenende, schöne lange Tour?


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei? Wie schauts morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (19. Oktober 2012)

Samstag ginge bei mir Nachmittag, Sonntag Vormittag - Nachmittag, könnte man mit Einkehr irgendwo verbinden.
Neuer Sattel ist auch montiert... ich hoffe knartzen ist nun beseitigt.


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Oktober 2012)

Samstag Nachmittag klingt gut, Sonntag kann ich noch nicht sagen


----------



## suoixon (20. Oktober 2012)

Na wie gut, dass der Wetterbericht mal wieder hält was er verspricht


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich habs mir auch gedacht


----------



## suoixon (20. Oktober 2012)

Aber ne Runde drehen sollte auf jeden Fall drin sein! Haut bei dir 15 Uhr am Pakrplatz hin?


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Oktober 2012)

edit: falsch


----------



## Fuzzyhead (9. November 2012)

moin,

ich war heute um ~14:30 am Pferdegehege und wurde dort von einem offiziell aussehendem Herren über verschärfte Beobachtung des Naturschutzgebietes seitens der Naturschutzbehörden und das Fahrverbot ausserhalb der befestigten Wege innerhalb des Gebietes belehrt.

Er beließ es vorerst dabei, sagte ich solle es nicht mehr vorkommen lassen und schickte mich dann meines Weges.

Take care.


----------



## microbat (9. November 2012)

tach, 

war der Herr schlank - ca. 190 groß - sehr kurze Haare - ggf. mit dunkelgrüner Outdoorjacke bekleidet und ist generell freundlich?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (9. November 2012)

er war jedenfalls nicht fett oder klein, hatte nen feldstecher dabei und war freundlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (9. November 2012)

"offiziell aussehend"
hat er die wenigsten seinen Asuweis oder ähnliches gezeigt? Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum die das Bike da hinten verbieten wollen


----------



## microbat (9. November 2012)

@ Fuzzyhead

Danke

@ Chrisinger

Die wollen nicht verbieten, sondern es ist bereits verboten 
- rund um das Pferdegehege auf den unbefestigten Wegen zu radeln.
(unbefestigt = sandig und schmal / befestigt = geschottert und breit)
- schiebend zu Fuß darf man sich dort natürlich aufhalten.

Die gesetzliche Grundlage ist (* vermutlich:
Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz - BayNatSchG 
Art. 28  Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen
(1) 
1 Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. 
2 Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.

(* vermutlich deshalb, weil es für besonders sensible Gebiete (Landschafts- / Naturschutz- gebiet) eventuell erweiterte Regelungen gibt.

Welche Wege geeignet sind ist ungeklärt - aber der Teil mit "Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang" 
dürfte Glasklar sein und wurde in der Vergangenheit, rund um das Pferdegehege, vermutlich zu oft
missachtet, so dass das radeln dort verboten wurde.

@ alle

Vielleicht kennt sich hier jemand im §-Gschungel aus und kann etwas dazu erklären.
Interessant wäre:
- wo darf ich radeln
- wann darf ich radeln
- wer hat im Wald (abgesehen vom Polizisten) polizeiliche "Gewalt"


----------



## Chrisinger (9. November 2012)

Verboten ist es schon, da hast du recht. Die Schilder sind aber nur direkt um das Gehege. Wie schaut es mit den restlichen Wegen aus?


----------



## microbat (9. November 2012)

"soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen"
ist etwas unpräzise.
Wenn mann einen Jäger oder Förster fragt, dann nur auf den geschotterten Wegen.
Eine gesetzliche Grundlage für diese beschränkende Meinung, fand ich bisher nicht.


----------



## alet08 (9. November 2012)

Du darfst auf Wanderwegen auch radln; Ich hatte dort mal eine nette Begegnung mit einem Herren der unteren Naturschutzbehörde  , den ich bat mir doch bitte den Weg an dieser ´Minischlucht´ freizumachen, woraufhin er mir erklärte, daß das keine ofiziellen Wege sein und ich somit auch nicht radln dürfe und er auch nicht zur Seite ginge.
Rund um´s Gehege find ich´s ok, daß man nicht darf, da es doch eng ist und man schlecht ausweichen kann....

happytrails, Alex


----------



## Fuzzyhead (10. November 2012)

Er sagte, dass man innerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes nur auf den befestigten Wegen fahren dürfte und dass meine Kollegen und ich mich weiter nach Kalchreuth orientieren sollen, da es dort auch genügend zu fahren gäbe.

http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/media/custom/528_40_1_g.JPG?1137861268

Habe keinen Ausweis gesehen, hätte im Nachhinein einfach fragen sollen.
Auch egal, den Kerl seh ich sicherlich nicht das letzte mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (12. November 2012)

Hat hier jetzt mal jemand bock auf einen NightRide?


----------



## old_cube (12. November 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hat hier jetzt mal jemand bock auf einen NightRide?



Ich. War jetzt allerdings krankheitsbedingt 4 Wochen nicht mehr im Sattel.


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2012)

Morgen nbg


----------



## Chrisinger (12. November 2012)

Hab momentan leider kein Auto 

Der fiteste bin ich auch nicht, war bestimmt auch schon seit gut 2 Wochen nicht mir unterwegs


----------



## I lOvE bIkEs (12. November 2012)

Hey,

Wohne seit kurzem in Erlangen und hab leider keine Ahnung wo man hier mal gut fahren kann ich bin eigentlich aus Bamberg, in Erlangen kenn ich mich nur mäßig aus. Könntet ihr mir sagen wo es evtl. Ein paar fr oder dh Strecken gibt? An nicht so heftigen trails wäre ich auch interessiert. Danke

Gruß fabi


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2012)

Langsam und technisch könnt ich was in nbg anbieten. DH strecken gibts zwar auch, die fahr ich allerdings nicht und kann dir deswegen auch nicht sagen wo diese sind :/


----------



## I lOvE bIkEs (12. November 2012)

Na das ist doch schon mal besser als nichts


----------



## old_cube (12. November 2012)

War gerade mal spontan Rathsberg fahren. Das ist ja richtig fies da oben! Das ist ja nur noch Schlamm und Laub...


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2012)

Kennst du das steinbrüchlein in nbg? Hast du ne lampe?


----------



## Chrisinger (12. November 2012)

@old_cube evtl ist es in Kalchreuth besser, da ist es ja sandiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old_cube (12. November 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> @old_cube evtl ist es in Kalchreuth besser, da ist es ja sandiger


 @Chrisinger: Werde evtl am Donnerstag mal Kalchreuth testen. Rathsberg ist gerade als Nightride nicht zu empfehlen. Müsste erst wieder einiges weg trocknen...


----------



## Chrisinger (12. November 2012)

Kannst ja mal Bescheid geben wenn du fährst. Evtl kommt ja was zusammen


----------



## alet08 (20. November 2012)

Achtung!

 Habe heute beim nightride, naja gegen fünf, ofizielle Menschen beim Vermessen und mit Hacke und Schaufelgesehen. Sie trieben sich auf dem ´Hüpftrail´ rechts der Straße herum.
 Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, daß sie die Kicker pflegen und die Anlieger shapen, sollten Alle, die dort fahren, bei der nächsten Abfahrt mal was defensiver ´rangehen.

Alex


----------



## Tom:-) (21. November 2012)

alet08 schrieb:


> Achtung!
> 
> Habe heute beim nightride, naja gegen fünf, ofizielle Menschen beim Vermessen und mit Hacke und Schaufelgesehen. Sie trieben sich auf dem ´Hüpftrail´ rechts der Straße herum.
> Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, daß sie die Kicker pflegen und die Anlieger shapen, sollten Alle, die dort fahren, bei der nächsten Abfahrt mal was defensiver ´rangehen.
> ...



du meinst den trail am rathsberg?


----------



## alet08 (21. November 2012)

Äähm ja, da habe ich wohl die wichtigste Info vergessen... 

Ja am Rathsberg, der trail rechts der Straße, wenn man oben steht.


----------



## Mithras (22. November 2012)

Servus, bin mal über den Thread gestolpert, sind ja doch Einige ind er Gegend unterwegs, auch mit Lampe


----------



## Chrisinger (22. November 2012)

Nur leider lässt sich keiner für einen Nightride motivieren


----------



## Mithras (22. November 2012)

ooch bin zwar gerade nicht in Bestform, aber je nachdem wie das Wetter nächste Woche ist, wäre ich da schon für ein Ründchen zu motivieren ..


----------



## Chrisinger (22. November 2012)

ja cool, nächste Woche klingt auf jeden Fall gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. November 2012)

wiiiie oft hab ich dir schon geschrieben?!  Schau fei... *gg

DIENSTAG STEINBRÜCHLEIN!!  

Ansonsten: Wann wollt ihr fahren? *g


----------



## Chrisinger (23. November 2012)

Ich weiß doch  mein Auto wollte nur nicht immer mitspielen 

Zeitlich bin ich ziemlich flexibel. Evtl Mittwoch oder Donnerstag


----------



## Mithras (23. November 2012)

Dienstag oder Mittwoch wär ganz gut, leider komm ich erst gegen 17:00 uhr aus der Arbeit am Nürnberger Hafen raus..


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2012)

Dienstag bin ich um 1900 in nbg stb  ich könnt dann ab mittwoch.


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Dezember 2012)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf nen Nightride?


----------



## alet08 (1. Dezember 2012)

Nöö, aber tagsüber wollt ich evtl. auf´n Hetztlesesr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diemo.Nbg (1. Dezember 2012)

Rathsberg is grad ganz Böse mit der Nässe, Kälte und dem Laub. War gestern eine kurze Runde mit nem Kumpel, aber das is einfach zu Böse. Vor allem die Wurzeln - tödlich


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch mehr in die Richtung Kalchreuth gedacht


----------



## SickDropingShit (6. Januar 2013)

Hat die Woche jemand Bock auf Rathsberg?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (9. Januar 2013)

Liebe Freundes des MTBs rund um und in Erlangen erstmal: Frohes Neues.

Nun zu unangenehmeren Themen:

Als ich gestern Abend in einem Anflug von Tatendrang im Regen den Rathsberg genoß, musste ich beobachten, dass auf den Abfahrten zum Waldkrankenhaus hin mehrere unterarm und unterschenkeldicke Äste querlagen.

Paranoia hin oder her denke ich, dass uns da jemand den Spaß nicht gönnt, seid deshalb vorsichtig sobald das Wetter wieder einigermaßen ist.

Fürs neue Jahr alles Gute, kein Hals- und/oder Beinbruch.


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2013)

Heut abend jemand in kalchi?


----------



## suoixon (2. Februar 2013)

So langsam wäre ich auch wieder dabei.
Lampe für einen Nightride sollte auch die Tage kommen


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Februar 2013)

Sehr gut, mal schauen ob nächste Woche was zusammen geht


----------



## suoixon (2. Februar 2013)

Jo, Gabelservice ist auch gemacht.
Mal schauen ob ich diese Saison noch auf 2x9 umbaue.

Ich bastell einfach zu viel...


----------



## rebirth (2. Februar 2013)

@Chrisinger meine sms bekommen mit der nummer?


----------



## microbat (2. Februar 2013)

@rebirth was machste denn morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talisman (2. Februar 2013)

Morgen 9:40 Treffpunkt Fünffach zw. Tennenlohe und Kalchi


----------



## microbat (2. Februar 2013)

@talisman - ich dachte ich kenne alles zwischen T und K - aber was / wo ist den "Fünffach"?


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Februar 2013)

@rebirth jo hab ich bekommen. Aber kam die nicht von der gleichen Nummer?
 @suoixon dann lass uns nächste Woche mal fahren


----------



## suoixon (3. Februar 2013)

Jo hört sich gut an.
Ich denke morgen kommt meine Lampe.

Dh ab ca. 17:30 könnte ich dann in Tennenlohe sein.
Ich sollte es nur einen Tag vorher wissen, da ich das Rad ins Auto packen muss


----------



## suoixon (3. Februar 2013)

wie siehts eigentlich heute aus?


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Februar 2013)

Ich bin nicht in Erlangen. Morgen hätte ich Abends auf jeden Fall Zeit


----------



## suoixon (3. Februar 2013)

Hm!
Ich packe das Rad mal ein!
Melde mich aber noch mal, weil ohne Lampe macht es keinen Sinn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisman (3. Februar 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @talisman - ich dachte ich kenne alles zwischen T und K - aber was / wo ist den "Fünffach"?



...sorry, hab's gestern nicht mehr gelesen. "Fünffach" ist die 5er-Kreuzung beim Ohrwaschl. Hier treffen sich die Sonntagsfahrer um die 40


----------



## Fuzzyhead (3. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn der  Ohrwaschl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (3. Februar 2013)

Da wo die Bäume grüner sind.
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Utten...&hnear=Uttenreuth,+Mittelfranken,+Bayern&z=18

Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich es hier schonmal gepostet habe, aber früher ging in Erlangen die Post ab  Die Bilder sind natürlich auch sehr toll.
http://www.motocross-dornberg.de/40582.html


----------



## factz666 (3. Februar 2013)

Ein verwucherter Steinbruch im Kalchi / Tennenloher Forst. Aber "Fünffach" ist mir auch neu 


Ketchyp: Super Link, danke !!


----------



## talisman (3. Februar 2013)

...ist halt einfach die einzige Fünffachkreuzung in der Nähe, d.h. man kommt aus allen Richtung gut hin 

http://goo.gl/maps/SRNyc


----------



## microbat (3. Februar 2013)

Einen "Fünffach" gibt es aber auch oben an der Winterleite 

Bevorzugte Treffpunkte sind die Parplätze oberhalb des Kalchreuther Sportplatzes (oben) 
oder Parkplatz am Turmberg (unten) 
oder falls es mal wieder länger dauert bis alle zusammen sind - 
an der Felsenabfahrt (oben) 
oder der Abschussrampe (ehemals für die Panzer - unten), 
damit man sich wenigstens die Zeit vertreiben kann.

Heute begegnete mir mal wieder der freundliche Herr von der Naturschutzbehörde. 
Zusammenfassung des Pläuschchen: 
das Wildpferde Gehege wird wohl erweitert und die erlaubte wie "verbotene" Nutzung 
der Wege durch Zäune / Absperrungen erschwert...


----------



## talisman (3. Februar 2013)

...vielleicht sollten wir dann einfach IM Gehege fahren - die Pferde stört's nicht und Spaziergänger sind auch nicht so viele unterwegs


----------



## Ketchyp (3. Februar 2013)

Tja, schön waren die Zeiten als da noch gar kein Gehege war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (3. Februar 2013)

20 dran vorbeigefahren nie bemerkt, danke bin wieder schlauer,

schöne woche noch


----------



## Mithras (3. Februar 2013)

der Fünffach ist mir auch neu  .. auch schon zig mal dran vorbeigeballert


----------



## suoixon (4. Februar 2013)

Lampe wäre da, aber nicht bei diesem Wetter, oder doch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Februar 2013)

Wetter ist schon arg ekelhaft. Ich wäre für verschieben


----------



## suoixon (4. Februar 2013)

An mir soll's nicht scheitern.
Ich lass das Rad im Auto!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Februar 2013)

Ne passt schon, so mega scharf bin ich bei dem Wetter auch nicht drauf


----------



## suoixon (4. Februar 2013)

Mit Gewalt muss ich auch noch nicht fahren, hab auch erst 2 kleine Touren hinter mir.
Die Saison geht ja erst los!

Wobei ich noch immer überlege mir noch ein Cagua zu holen


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Februar 2013)

Verkaufst jetzt dein AMR bzw hast den Rahmen getauscht bekommen?

Das Cagua geht dann mehr in die Enduro Klasse oder?


----------



## suoixon (4. Februar 2013)

Hab noch mal neue Lager bekommen.
Wenn ich das AMR los bekomme, dann wirds verkauft, ansonsten bleibts im Keller.

Auch wenn das zu Zorn von der bessere Hälfte führt, aber zum "verschenken" is mir das Rad zu schade...

Jo geht Richtung Enduro.
Wobei ich fast zum 650b tendiere, ist laut Bike Bravo zwischen Enduro und AM einzuordnen.

Weil 150 mm Rad zum 140/120 lohnt nicht.
Dann gleich 170 bzw. 160


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Februar 2013)

Verständlich. Kaufst dir dann das Cagua auf jeden Fall?
Ich hab mir auch noch ein Hardtail zugelegt, ein Zweitrad schadet auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (4. Februar 2013)

Muss schauen ob ichs irgendwo vorher mal fahren kann.
Das wäre meine andere Option gewesen.

Cagua und ein 29er Hardtail.
Aber abwarten wie es kommt, Rennrad hab ich ja auch noch.


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Februar 2013)

Irgendein Händler wird sich schon finden, der das Rad vor Ort hat 

Enduro und HT ist eine recht gute Kombi. Ich wollt auch erst ein 29er, aber es wurde dann doch ein gebrauchtes 26er

Bist du dann über den Winter gefahren?

Was für ne Lampe hast dir gekauft?


----------



## suoixon (4. Februar 2013)

Bin letztes Wochenende das 1. Mal gefahren dieses Jahr.
Sonst nur 1-2x joggen, bzw. dann Mukkibude damit man nicht zur OberkÃ¶rperpfeife verkommt 

Lampe war die Cree von Amazon fÃ¼r ca. 40â¬.
Macht schon ordentich hell, mal schauen wies auf dem Trail ist. Aber 1. Eindruck: ich brauch ne Streulinse oder sowas.


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Februar 2013)

Die ist dann wahrscheinlich so ähnlich wie meine Helmlampe. Taugt auf jeden Fall


----------



## suoixon (4. Februar 2013)

Hm, also sieht fast so aus, als ob das morgen auch nicht trocken bleibt 
Naja ich werf meine Sachen mal ins Auto und entscheide dann spontan.

Der Gabelservice hat sich auf jeden Fall schon gelohnt, hab ich bei der kurzen Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz gestern festgestellt


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Februar 2013)

Wo hast du den machen lassen?


----------



## suoixon (4. Februar 2013)

Hab selbst Hand angelegt.
Das schwierigste an der Geschichte war eigentlich nur rauszufinden welches Öl und wieviel ich brauche.
Ansonsten Dichtungswechsel und Ölwechsel.


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Februar 2013)

Hab ich demnächst auch vor. Mal schauen ob ich das auch hin bekomm ^^

Hast du dann das Fox Öl genommen


----------



## suoixon (5. Februar 2013)

Nachdem ich nur das Green Oil benÃ¶tigt habe, hab ich das auch genommen. 35â¬/l ist zwar kein SchnÃ¤ppchen, aber ist ja auch kein MotorÃ¶l

Heute morgen hÃ¤tte ich noch gesagt wir gehen fahren, aber wenn ich mir das jetzt anschaue, dann wirds wohl wieder nix!
Irgendwie habe ich das gefÃ¼hl es ist schon wieder Herbst und nicht langsam FrÃ¼hling!

Also nachdem der Wettergott nun doch gnÃ¤dig erscheint, werde ich, wenn es nicht mehr regnet, um ca. 17:30 am Parkpaltz abfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (6. Februar 2013)

Sorry hab ich gestern leider nicht mehr gelesen. Warst dann?
Wie sieht's bei dir am We aus?


----------



## suoixon (7. Februar 2013)

Jo, ich war noch fahren, war aber auch ne nette Schlammschlacht.


----------



## rebirth (26. Februar 2013)

Geht zur zeit was bei euch?


----------



## Chrisinger (26. Februar 2013)

Am We bzw So, hätte ich Bock auf ne Kalchi Runde


----------



## suoixon (26. Februar 2013)

Jo hört sich interessant an. Mit Glück bekomme ich morgen mein Schaltauge.
Werde dann hinten mit Crossmax LR fahren und vorne mit Tune. Wird schon gehen


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (26. Februar 2013)

Die Kalchirunde geht ganz gut =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (26. Februar 2013)

Wär cool wenns klappt


----------



## microbat (26. Februar 2013)

Diemo.Nbg schrieb:


> Die Kalchirunde geht ganz gut =)


 

schön zu lesen


----------



## rebirth (26. Februar 2013)

Hmmm, sonntag kommt drauf an wann. Vllt. schau ich nach leutenbach ma vorbei XD


----------



## Chrisinger (26. Februar 2013)

Wie immer 

Zeitlich bin ich ungebunden


----------



## malte-b (10. März 2013)

Hi bin neu hier
(auch aus erlangen)


----------



## Mittelfranke (10. März 2013)

malte-b schrieb:


> Hi bin neu hier
> (auch aus erlangen)



huhu  Zentrum oder außerhalb? 
Was hast de denn für fahrbare Untersätze?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## factz666 (10. März 2013)

FYI:

Gestern und heute jeweils von ER aus in Richtung Kalchreuth, Tennenlohe unterwegs gewesen: 

 Trails: nicht ganz trocken, aber auch nicht matschig! 

Schotter-/Waldwege: matschig, besonders wo Forstarbeiten durchgeführt wurden..


----------



## Chrisinger (10. März 2013)

War gerade auch. Schotterwege sind schön matschig, dank den Forstarbeiten 

Trails konnte ich leider nicht antesten


----------



## Mittelfranke (10. März 2013)

wenn ihr das nächste Mal auf Achse seit, sagt bescheid,
hänge mich dann ab Tennenlohe mit ran 
 @Chrisinger: wie zufrieden bist denn mit dem Strive?
hab mir auch überlegt eins zu holen, schwank jedoch jetzt zwischen 
Strive und dem Torque Trailflow.

Grüße


----------



## Chrisinger (10. März 2013)

In Tennenlohe Start ich auch immer.
 @Mittelfranke
Ich bin sehr zufrieden, für mich genau das richtige hier in der Gegend. Torque wäre mir dann fast zu viel.
Kannst dir meins gerne mal bei Gelegenheit ansehen und auch fahren, falls Bedarf besteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (10. März 2013)

Du kommst aus Tennenlohe?
Ich werd bekloppt. 

Das nett von dir - welche Rahmengröße ist das denn?
Ist das n 9.0?


^^ ich depp -  - - steht ja da


----------



## Chrisinger (10. März 2013)

Eltersdorf 

Rahmengröße ist M


----------



## Mittelfranke (10. März 2013)

ach, von "drüben" also 
da ist man sich sicher schon mal über den Weg gelaufen 
ja, das ja mal klasse. Auf dein Angebot komm ich gerne mal zurück.
Wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf? Bin 182cm - sollte also auch M sein, oder?


----------



## Chrisinger (10. März 2013)

Also ich bin 173 bei einer Schrittlänge von 81


----------



## Mittelfranke (10. März 2013)

warst du vorher in Koblenz oder nach dem Konfigurator bestellt?

Hab 83cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. März 2013)

Vorher in Koblenz. Laut Konfigurator hätte ich S gebraucht, war mir aber zu Kompakt


----------



## Mittelfranke (10. März 2013)

Empfohlen wurde mir direkt ein M.
Natürlich ist ne Probefahrt pflicht - hatte vor kommenden Samstag zu fahren. Hat der Parkplatz für dich zum testen ausgereicht? 
Bist du auch mal n Torque gefahren?


----------



## Chrisinger (10. März 2013)

Torque hatte ich nicht in Erwägung gezogen, wenn dann gleich noch ein FRX als zusätzliche Spaßmaschine 

Parkplatz hat bei mir ausgereicht um zu merken, dass ich beim S beim starken einlenken mit dem Knie am Lenker anstoße.


----------



## Mittelfranke (10. März 2013)

hehe, auch wieder wahr. Dachte das Trailflow könnte die Wollmilchsau sein
Das Strive gefällt mir von der Optik her sehr gut und eben der Spagat vom AM zum Enduro
Kam denn außer Canyon ein Bike in Frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (10. März 2013)

Wollmilchsau gibt's nicht, dass hab ich mittlerweile gecheckt 

Das Torque wird sich wahrscheinlich wieder ein bisschen schwerer fahren wie mein Strive. Wobei ich aber keine Erfahrungswerte habe.

Ich hatte keine wirklichen alternativen. Optik und Ausstattung haben mich bei dem Preis einfach überzeugt. 
Eine alternative wäre sicher das Enduro von Speci oder das YT Wicked. Letzteres bietet auch ein super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## Mittelfranke (10. März 2013)

Joa, das Speci find ich für das was es bietet doch aweng teuer. Kommt ans Canyon nicht ran.

Wollmilchsau? Welche? Erzähl


----------



## Chrisinger (10. März 2013)

Da hab ich wohl das "nicht" vergessen


----------



## Mittelfranke (10. März 2013)

lol

na mal sehen wie sich das Torque fahren lässt. Wird für mich sowieso was ganz Neues sein, da bisher nur auf HT unterwegs


----------



## Chrisinger (10. März 2013)

Das wird dann eine krasse Umstellung werden


----------



## suoixon (10. März 2013)

Ich liebäugle auch stark mit dem Wicked pro!
Aber konnte es letzte Woche nicht testen da es in finale ligure ist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (10. März 2013)

Oh feiner Hobel 
Das zu deinem Strive oder kommt das dann weg?


----------



## Mithras (16. März 2013)

Das Trailflow is schon ne Wollmilchsau, sprich ein Bike für Alles aber mit Abstrichen. Auf Touren ganz gut aber halt etwas schwerer, im Park auch ganz gut aber halt nicht so laufruhig wie ne DH Kiste. 
War letztes Jahr mit dem Trailflow allerdings oft im Park, oft auf Tour und auch in den Alpen. Hat sich überall gut geschlagen allerdings mit ner 2. Garnitur leichterer Laufräder nur fürs touren..


----------



## Mittelfranke (17. März 2013)

Danke für die Info
Hab etz mal das Wicked Pro und das Torque Trailflow verglichen - von den Abmessungen her unterscheiden sich die beiden ja nicht großartig.
Hat noch jemand gute Infos und Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## OliRay (17. März 2013)

Hi Mittelfranke,
die Jungs von Canyon haben meiner Meinung nach eine Hammer Qualität. Soll nicht heißen, das YT schlecht ist, doch die Firma gibts halt noch nicht ganz so lange. Allerdings denke ich nicht, daß du da einen großen Fehler machen kannst. Würde auf Ausstattung und Optik setzen, denn die nehmen sich beide net viel. Hab beide Marken schon gefahren.
Oli


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. März 2013)

Jemand am WE Zeit und Lust auf ne Runde, Wetter soll ja besser werden, wollte evtl. mit der Bahn nach FO und dann zur Reifenberger Kapelle und am Kanal zurück. Max 40 km denk ich.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## rebirth (18. März 2013)

Eher ne CC-Tour? Oder hats auch Technische Passagen?


----------



## microbat (18. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Eher ne CC-Tour? Oder hats auch Technische Passagen?


 
"am Kanal zurück" -> der Weg wurde saniert und man kann noch nicht mal ´nen BunnyHup über die Schlaglöcher üben...


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Eher ne CC-Tour? Oder hats auch Technische Passagen?



Das ist nur km fressen und ein der Anstieg auf Asphalt zur Kapelle.


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2013)

Achso, da hab ich leider kein passendes rad


----------



## Stressi25 (21. März 2013)

@mistertom52070
Theoretisch wäre ich dabei, muss noch etwas GA1 fahren. Allerdings kann ich nur Samstag bis 15 Uhr und Sonntag gar nicht.
Komme aus Nbg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (22. März 2013)

Chrisinger und ich wollten evtl. Samstag auch ne GA1 Runde am Kanal machen.


----------



## Mittelfranke (22. März 2013)

zum Verständnis - was ist "GA1"?


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

Grundlagenausdauer bei ca 60% der max HF


----------



## Stressi25 (22. März 2013)

@ mittelfranke langsames gemütliches Radeln und Km fressen.  @Chrisinger @suoxion dann morgen 9 oder 10 Uhr? und habt ihr nen Vorschlag wegen Treffpunkt und Strecke? Bin aus Nbg Nord. Vll meldet sich ja mistertom52070 noch...


----------



## Mittelfranke (22. März 2013)

ah, ok^^.
da wäre ich auch glatt dabei - bei dem Wetter 
Strecke Erlangen --> Forchheim?


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

suoixon und ich treffen uns immer an der Schleuse bei Bruck/Eltersdorf. Müsste sogar die Schleusenstr sein: 49.55676,10.970042


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. März 2013)

Wäre schon dabei, kann aber erst gegen 13.00!


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

Also mir ist die Uhrzeit vollkommen gleich


----------



## Stressi25 (22. März 2013)

Bringen wir es mal auf den Punkt: Treffpunkt Schleuse dann ne GA1Runde wohin eigentlich egal kann man vor Ort spontan entscheiden. 
Uhrzeit? Ich muss nur bis 19Uhr wieder zurück sein. Mistertom kann erst um 13 Uhr was ich etwas spät finde. Vll geht's bei Dir ja schon um 12 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (22. März 2013)

Update von mir aus auch 13 Uhr dann aber Pünktlich und gleich los


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

Wie lang habt ihr den vor zu fahren? 2-3h?


----------



## Stressi25 (22. März 2013)

Ich dachte an 3- max 4h.


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

sollte machbar sein, mal schauen was der Rest dazu sagt


----------



## alet08 (22. März 2013)

Ist am Sonntag Jmd. unterwegs? (vorrausgesetzt, daß das Wetter hält)


----------



## Mittelfranke (22. März 2013)

@Chrisinger kommt drauf an - je nach körperlicher Verfassung würde ich sagen.
Wohin soll es denn gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

Entweder Richtung Forcheim oder Nürnberg, ist eigentlich egal und würde ich spontan vor Ort klären.
Anstrengend ist das nicht wirklich, sind ja kaum hm drin


----------



## Stressi25 (22. März 2013)

Also kommen wir auf den Punkt. Morgen 13 Uhr an der Schleuse? Ich würde Richtung Forchheim sagen. Man kann ja mit dem Zug dann Heim


----------



## Mittelfranke (22. März 2013)

Ja, werde auch dann da sein.
13.00 Uhr ^^
Was muss mitgebracht werden? Werkzeug etc?


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

Richtung Forchheim ist glaub auch angenehmer. Werde auch um 13 Uhr da sein

Das ist ein schön geschotterter Weg, da sollte nicht viel passieren....


----------



## Mittelfranke (22. März 2013)

hmm, n Schlauch nehm ich mal mit 
Hab Schwalbe Super Moto draufgezogen


----------



## Stressi25 (22. März 2013)

Schlauch und minitool sollte immer dabei sein


----------



## Ketchyp (22. März 2013)

Flicken reicht, geht schneller


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. März 2013)

Welche Schleuse ist denn das? Wenn ich von Erlangen Richtung FO fahre die erste große?


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

ist die allererste von den 3 die Richtung Forchheim kommen


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. März 2013)

Ich versuch dann auch um 1 da zu sein, bin aber mehr für 2-3 Stunden, aber kann ja dann jeder spontan die Runde beenden wie er will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (22. März 2013)

ich würde dann gegen 10 nach 1 hier warten

49.587978,10.972059


----------



## Stressi25 (22. März 2013)

Bin 13 Uhr an der Schleuse.


----------



## Stressi25 (23. März 2013)

Muss leider Absagen, werd mit der Arbeit nicht fertig :/ euch viel Spaß


----------



## Mittelfranke (23. März 2013)

es ist Ars...kalt


----------



## Chrisinger (23. März 2013)

ordentliche klamotten helfen


----------



## suoixon (23. März 2013)

Und ich habe immer noch keine Zehenwärmer gekauft


----------



## Mittelfranke (23. März 2013)

der macht sich Sorgen um seine Zehen^^ lol


----------



## alet08 (24. März 2013)

Ich wollte heute gegen Mittag mal Kalchi unsicher machen, Jmd. Lust?


----------



## OldSchool (24. März 2013)

Wann fährst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (24. März 2013)

Bin leider unterwegs..


----------



## alet08 (24. März 2013)

So ab 13:00h


----------



## OldSchool (24. März 2013)

Wo


----------



## alet08 (24. März 2013)

:-D Ich wollte dhurch die Indianerschlucht hinte hochfahren, Winterleite, etc..
evtl. an den trails hinter´m Felsenkeller ein Schlammbad nehmen und dan zu den Pfedren runter


----------



## OldSchool (24. März 2013)

Wo willst du starten? Komme aus Eckental. Würde entweder mit dir in Erlangen starten und nicht mehr zurück fahren. Oder wir treffen uns am Panzerschießstand .


----------



## alet08 (24. März 2013)

Naja ich fahre daheim am Steinbach los -> Uttenreuth- Indianerschlucht und parallel zur Straße im Wald nach Kalckreuth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (24. März 2013)

Inderschlucht sagt mir nichts. Meinst du den Radweg direkt an der Straße nach Kalchreuth der später asphaltiert ist?


----------



## Ketchyp (24. März 2013)

Indianerschlucht ist direkt bei den Fünf-Schützen bei Uttenreuth an der Schwabach. Oder besser gesagt, direkt bei der Eisenstraße auf Höhe Uttenreuth.


----------



## alet08 (24. März 2013)

Ich fahre halt durch´n Wald, parallel zum asphaltierten Weg; erst Wald dann über  Feldeweg


----------



## OldSchool (24. März 2013)

hier?


----------



## alet08 (24. März 2013)

Stück weiter Rchtg. Er
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Eisens...Eisenstraße,+91054+Buckenhof,+Bayern&t=m&z=15


----------



## OldSchool (24. März 2013)

Ist das gleich wie bei mir. treffen wir uns dort um 13.00 Uhr?


----------



## alet08 (24. März 2013)

ja


----------



## OldSchool (24. März 2013)

bis dann.


----------



## alet08 (26. März 2013)

puuuh, gut, daß wir am Sonntag noch unterwegs waren...


----------



## mistertom52070 (26. März 2013)

Jemand heute Zeit und Lust auf ne kleine Runde Tennenloher Forst ab 18.00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (26. März 2013)

@alet08 wie sind denn die Wege momentan?
 @mistertom52070 was würdest du fahren wollen? Ehr Forstwege oder auch Trails?


----------



## alet08 (26. März 2013)

Wege sind prima: trocken und teils noch gefroren....
Auf´m Heimweg habe ich noch das einzige Schlammloch erwischt


----------



## Mittelfranke (27. März 2013)

und, wie war es? 
 @Chris: Kanal war doch aweng zu kalt - hab ne Erkältung davongetragen 
 . . . ja ja, die richtigen Klamotten und so


----------



## Chrisinger (27. März 2013)

Ich war gestern nicht, war glaub auch zu kalt

Das ist natürlich schlecht, dann mal gute Besserung.

Mir gings gut danach


----------



## suoixon (27. März 2013)

Weichei *hust*

Hatte zum Glück nur eiskalte Füße!


----------



## Mittelfranke (27. März 2013)

Ja, danke 

Davon kommts glaub ich auch - zudem war das meine "Sasioneröffnung" 
Den ganzen Winter über nicht aufn Sattel gewesen.

Weichei . . . tzzzz


----------



## talisman (27. März 2013)

...GA1 bei Gegenwind ist aber auch fies. Da kann es einem ja gar nicht warm werden


----------



## Chrisinger (27. März 2013)

Jemand morgen Nachmittag Lust auf Kalchi Trails? Soll "relativ" warm werden


----------



## Ketchyp (27. März 2013)

Bin wahrscheinlich gegen 10 am Kalchi, kann dir also Trail-Beschaffenheits-Feedback geben falls du willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (27. März 2013)

Das wäre gut!


----------



## suoixon (27. März 2013)

Wollte morgen aufs Rennrad!
Hmm kalchi wäre natürlich auch nett


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisinger (27. März 2013)

Wann hast du Zeit


----------



## suoixon (28. März 2013)

Also ums noch zusammen zu fassen.

heute ca. 14 Uhr am Parkplatz Weinstraße, äußere NÜrnberger


----------



## rebirth (28. März 2013)

Wer issn da dabei? Und was fahrt ihr?


----------



## Chrisinger (28. März 2013)

Ich und Suoixon. Da wo du Schonmal dabei warst. Wird aber 14.30 werden... Da meine Klausur spontan um eine Std nach hinten verschoben wurde 

Treffpunkt selber Parkplatz wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (28. März 2013)

Forst Wege sind trocken (zu 90%), trails sind griffig aber nicht matschig! Viel Spaß euch


----------



## rebirth (28. März 2013)

@Chrisinger: Redet ihr von Kalchi oder was? Wenn ja welcher Pp? Oben oder Unten in der Kurve?


----------



## Chrisinger (28. März 2013)

Kalchreuth ja. parkPlatz unten in der Kurve


----------



## rebirth (28. März 2013)

@suoixon http://problemsolversbike.com/ vielleicht einfach mal anfragen? Kost ja nix ^^ 

für die 2010er scheints ja was zu geben :/


----------



## suoixon (28. März 2013)

Jo, leider erst ab 2010


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mittelfranke (30. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen...

kann mir jemand mal eben die Koordinaten vom Kalchitrail zukommen lassen?

Dankööö


----------



## Chrisinger (30. März 2013)

Da gibt's ein paar, am besten du fährst mal mit


----------



## Mittelfranke (30. März 2013)

hmm, achso.
Joa, werde ich mal machen.
Heute Abend - wenn alles läuft wie ich mir das vorstelle
wird der Bestellbutton bei Canyon gedrückt


----------



## Chrisinger (30. März 2013)

was wird's


----------



## Mithras (30. März 2013)

Wenns ein Torque weren soll, hab da grad ein eine Saison gefahrenes im Verkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (30. März 2013)

wird wohl n Strive werden.
Das Trailflow sehe ich mir aber gerne mal an 
Ansonsten hätte ggf. mein Nachbar Interesse am Bike.


----------



## Mithras (30. März 2013)

einfach mal auf meine Bikemarktanzeigen klicken, vor Ort kann das auch gern in der Eschenauer Ecke besichtigt werden, z.B. Heute oder am Montag .. soo und nu dreh ich glaube ich auch ne Kalchreuthrunde..


----------



## Mittelfranke (30. März 2013)

hast PN^^


----------



## Chrisinger (30. März 2013)

Das ausm Outlet dann


----------



## Mithras (30. März 2013)

soo ab aufs Cube .. nach gestrigem Gin-Tasting .. mal schauen was das heute wird ....


----------



## suoixon (30. März 2013)

Ich hab heute mal 2h am Rennrad geprügelt


----------



## Chrisinger (30. März 2013)

Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich eine CC runde drehen


----------



## Mittelfranke (30. März 2013)

ja, wenn das ausm Outlet. 
Preis / Leistung ist da ok, kann man nix sagen


----------



## suoixon (31. März 2013)

Morgen Kalchreuth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (31. März 2013)

Wäre dabei

  @rebirth wie sieht´s aus


----------



## rebirth (31. März 2013)

ich fahr um 10 (voraussichtlich) am STB. Könntet ja auch kommen!?
(Wolfi, Peter und co. kommen, gibt sicher was zu sehen^^)


----------



## Chrisinger (31. März 2013)

zu früh


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2013)

Is recht :/


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. April 2013)

Ich stell mal Samstag 11.00 Uhr Parkplatz Tennenlohe zur Kalchirunde in den Raum. Allein find ich doch da hinten nichts, kommt noch jemand mit Ahnung? Gern auch alternative Zeitvorschläge


----------



## Chrisinger (4. April 2013)

Sonntag Nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (4. April 2013)

Wenn nicht zu spät am Sonntag dann auch gern da. Erfahr grad das Freitag DiskoDisko angesagt ist, da ist Samstag Vormittag eh blöd 
Was schwebte dir denn so vor zeitmäßig?


----------



## Chrisinger (4. April 2013)

!4 Uhr rum ca oder so


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. April 2013)

Ist das jetzt ne 14? Wenn ja dann sag ich mal 14 am Parkplatz in Tennenlohe


----------



## Chrisinger (4. April 2013)

Ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen, auch mal noch abwarten was die anderen sagen. Aber die Uhrzeit sollte klappen


----------



## suoixon (4. April 2013)

Nachdem ich morgen Geburtstag feiere, geht fuer mich auch Sonntag in Ordnung!
Erster Test mit Flats und Five Ten, bin gespannt ob das was wird 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mittelfranke (4. April 2013)

Wenn alles glatt geht bin ich dabei


----------



## Chrisinger (6. April 2013)

Also 14 Uhr klappt, ich werde da sein!


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. April 2013)

Sehr gut


----------



## suoixon (6. April 2013)

Morgen Jungfernfahrt mit dem Strive oder noch net da?


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. April 2013)

Strive is da. Aber muss noch den Spacer vom Chris verpflanzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (7. April 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ne 14? Wenn ja dann sag ich mal 14 am Parkplatz in Tennenlohe



würde auch mitfahren.


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. April 2013)

Gute Runde, gutes Wetter und nur minimaler Schwund am Material - könnt nich besser laufen


----------



## Chrisinger (7. April 2013)

War top, das nächste mal gerne wieder! Muss nur an meiner Kondi noch bisschen arbeiten


----------



## alet08 (7. April 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> War top, das nächste mal gerne wieder! Muss nur an meiner Kondi noch bisschen arbeiten




Oldschool hat Euch ganz schön angetrieben, oder?  

 schön war´s heut da oben


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. April 2013)

Ging schon  Wir hatten ja auch genug Pausen, in denen wir auf Chrisinger gewartet haben


----------



## rebirth (7. April 2013)

selbst schuld. passt euer tempo dem langsamsten an, dann muss auch keiner warten...


----------



## Chrisinger (7. April 2013)

Und ich hatte somit keine Pause, da ihr immer schön weiter gefahren seid, wenn ich "endlich" aufgeholt hatte


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. April 2013)

Stevie is doch nur sauer weil er heute Höhenmeter hochstrampeln musste und wir gemütlich Trails abgefahren sind


----------



## rebirth (7. April 2013)

pfffffffff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mhomas (7. April 2013)

Die Runde heut war klasse!
Hoffe das kommt öfter zusammen. War richtig stark.


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. April 2013)

Ich würde heute abend eine kleine Rathsbergrunde drehen, so gegen halb 6 wenn es trocken bleibt. Jemand Zeit?


----------



## gandi85 (9. April 2013)

war zwar noch nie mit euch unterwegs, aber wenn ichs zeitlich einrichten kann, würd ich mitkommen. 
War gestern abend auch ratsberg fahren, jetzt fangen sie da auch mit dem scheiß kettensägenmassaker an...


----------



## alet08 (9. April 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> war zwar noch nie mit euch unterwegs, aber wenn ichs zeitlich einrichten kann, würd ich mitkommen.
> War gestern abend auch ratsberg fahren, jetzt fangen sie da auch mit dem scheiß kettensägenmassaker an...




...und ich dachte die wären langsam mal fertig


----------



## gandi85 (9. April 2013)

war das letzte mal am ratsberg, da lag noch schnee, kann also sein, dass das schon älter ist. finds nur echt lächerlich, wie die wegen 3 bäumen die sie verwerten da den ganzen wald zerpflügen.


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. April 2013)

Wenn ich fahre schreib ich hier kurz vorher noch mal rein, Treffpunkt könnte am Fusse des Berges vor der Eisdiele sein. Ca.17.30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (9. April 2013)

davor oder bei dem wetter eher drin. 
Was willst du denn fahrn?

Hab grad mittgeteilt bekommen, dass ich heute noch soziale verpflichtungen habe, muss mal schaun obs klappt.


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. April 2013)

Ich würd eine Runde am Rathsberg drehen, kleine Tour max 1,5 Stunden ein paar Trails abfahren Richtung Marlofstein und Adlitz.


----------



## gandi85 (9. April 2013)

ja, wenn ichs schaff bin ich um 17:30 an der kreuzung, muss aber wie gesagt mal schaun obs klappt, grad schauts ned gut aus.


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. April 2013)

wenn ich fahr schreib ich hier rein, wenn nicht dann nich!


----------



## suoixon (9. April 2013)

dann sag ich mal viel Spaß im Matsch


----------



## gandi85 (9. April 2013)

ich sag auch viel spaß im matsch, bin raus.


----------



## Mittelfranke (9. April 2013)




----------



## tomla90 (11. April 2013)

servus,

kann man bei euch einfach mal mitfahren? wann fahrt ihr immer?


----------



## rebirth (11. April 2013)

Oh gott! Ein neuer!


----------



## Chrisinger (11. April 2013)

Erstmal das Aufnahmeritual überstehen und dann darfst du mit fahren 

Spaß bei Seite. Mirfahren ist kein Problem. Zeiten sind nicht fix, passiert meistens am We


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (11. April 2013)

Sonntag wirds Wetter wohl sau gut, aber ich werd mich mal aufs Rennrad schwingen!


----------



## tomla90 (11. April 2013)

alles klar, cool!  dieses we bin ich nicht da, höchstens morgen?


----------



## rebirth (11. April 2013)

Joe hast jetzt ein neues bike?


----------



## Chrisinger (11. April 2013)

wenn es morgen nicht regnet, was es aber glaube ich soll, würde ich fahren


----------



## suoixon (11. April 2013)

ne, das Rennrad hatte ich schon vor dem AMR


----------



## rebirth (11. April 2013)

Dacht du hast ein neues fully.


----------



## suoixon (11. April 2013)

Achso, ne das is noch net lieferbar 

Probefahrt ist nächsten Freitag


----------



## rebirth (11. April 2013)

Ein YT?


----------



## suoixon (11. April 2013)

korrekt, wicked pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. April 2013)

Der @WyRoz kann dir da bestimmt weng was sagen zu dem bike


----------



## EWO79 (12. April 2013)

Servus, bin auch neu hier hat wer Lust diesen Sonntag Nachmittag zu biken? Tennenlohe/Reichswald/Kalchreuth Trails! Soll endlich warm schön werden am Sonntag


----------



## Chrisinger (12. April 2013)

Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei, aber leider nur mitm HT


----------



## suoixon (12. April 2013)

@EWO79 wie groß bist du und welche größe haste beim Wicked? Werde mir wohl das Pro holen und gehs auch nächste Woche mal Probefahren. Wenn ich nicht wieder von YT vertröstet werde!


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. April 2013)

Heute 11 Turmberg falls noch jemand kurzfristig Lust bekommt und es im Nürnberg Thread nicht gesehen hat  Die übliche Runde in gemütlichem Tempo, zumindest bergauf.


----------



## ramses04 (13. April 2013)

Hi, ich hab heut ab 13uhr für 2 Stunden Platz im Kalender. Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte. Kalchi oder Rathsberg. Muss allerdings etwas langsamer machen, hab noch Nachwehen von einer Bänderdehnung.
 @flachmaennchen
Welcher Nbg Thread? Hab auf Anhieb nix gefunden und schau immer nur hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EWO79 (13. April 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei, aber leider nur mitm HT



Wie wärs mit morgen um 14 Uhr Parkplatz bei den Wildpferden?
HT reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## EWO79 (13. April 2013)

suoixon schrieb:


> @_EWO79_ wie groß bist du und welche größe haste beim Wicked? Werde mir wohl das Pro holen und gehs auch nächste Woche mal Probefahren. Wenn ich nicht wieder von YT vertröstet werde!


hab L und bin 182cm groß, 86cm Beinlänge, konnte damals nur das M Probefahren, es passen eigentlich M und L, würd jetzt wahrscheinlich das M nehmen, aber das neue Wicked hat jetzt einen noch kürzeren Vorbau..
Ja das warten auf die Yt bikes kenn ich


----------



## Chrisinger (13. April 2013)

EWO79 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit morgen um 14 Uhr Parkplatz bei den Wildpferden?
> HT reicht vollkommen aus



Ja mir bleibt momentan leider nichts anderes übrig.

Wegen der Uhrzeit melde ich mich später nochmal. Sollte aber theoretisch klappen


----------



## suoixon (13. April 2013)

wenn ich jetzt los fahre, könnte ich euch noch hallo sagen mit dem Rennrad 
 @EWO79: ja geht mir etwa genauso, bin 185 aber eher kürzere Beine.
Bin mal gespannt wie das M ist.


----------



## EWO79 (13. April 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ja mir bleibt momentan leider nichts anderes übrig.
> 
> Wegen der Uhrzeit melde ich mich später nochmal. Sollte aber theoretisch klappen



sorry, kann morgen nicht, mich hat heut beim kiten in Marlofstein ein Böe in die Luft gerissen und bin auf Gesicht und Rippen gelandet! schmerzhafte Rippenprellung


----------



## suoixon (13. April 2013)

Andere Frage, wie zufrieden biste denn mit dem BOS Setup?


----------



## Chrisinger (13. April 2013)

Dann mal gute Besserung.

Werde dann wohl alleine eine Runde drehen


----------



## EWO79 (14. April 2013)

suoixon schrieb:


> Andere Frage, wie zufrieden biste denn mit dem BOS Setup?



Bin noch nicht allzuviel grobe Sachen gefahren, habs erst im November bekommen, 
Die Deville ist sehr geil, spricht super sensibel an, das TRC an der Gabel ist eher unnötig, der Dämpfer geht mitm dem Hinterbau auch hervoragend, allerdings wippt der Hinterbau etwas im Sitzen und das lässt sich auch mit dem compression Hebel nicht ganz ruhigstellen


----------



## rebirth (14. April 2013)

@ramses04 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490190


----------



## Kallomatik (15. April 2013)

Hallo,

da ich seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon Nerve Al 6.0 bin, möchte ich mich hier auch gerne anschließen. Ich heiße Johannes und arbeite an der Uni in Erlangen.

Nochmal vielen Dank an die 4 Medizinstudenten, denen ich mich beim Rathsberg hinterherfahren durfe. Falls Ihr oder auch jemand anderes mal wieder unter der Woche ab 17 Uhr aufwärts in Erlangen unterwegs seit, würde ich gerne mitfahren.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (15. April 2013)

Kallomatik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon Nerve Al 6.0 bin, möchte ich mich hier auch gerne anschließen. Ich heiße Johannes und arbeite an der Uni in Erlangen.
> 
> ...



kommst du zufällig aus Tennenlohe?


----------



## Kallomatik (15. April 2013)

Nein, Erlangen Ost, aber zum Parkplatz bei den Wildpferden sinds nur 10 Minuten.


----------



## Mittelfranke (15. April 2013)

achso, dachte nur. 
Letzte Woche sind nämlich 2 Canyon-Pakete
ausgeliefert worden )


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2013)

post du der tennenloher postbote?


----------



## Kallomatik (15. April 2013)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> achso, dachte nur.
> Letzte Woche sind nämlich 2 Canyon-Pakete
> ausgeliefert worden )



Da ich ungerne Warte, habe ich meins in Koblenz abgeholt


----------



## alet08 (16. April 2013)

Bin heute am Schlammloch Hetzi unterwegs gewesen und zurück neben dem Hohlweg gefahren (hab allerdings die gaps ausgelassen) und bin danach von zwei Waldarbeitern  übelst beschimpft worden; Allerdings habe ich nicht Alles verstanden, da ich den lokalen Dialekt nicht recht verstanden habe. Am Schluß haben sie sich aber erkundigt wie lange es wohl her sei, daß ich das letzte Mal Schläge bekommen habe :-O
Hat´s da mal Ärger gegeben, oder waren das die üblichen honks??

Alex

PS.: Aufgrund mangelnder passender Bremspunkte, mußte ich leider unverrichteter Dinge weiterhüpfen....


----------



## Chrisinger (16. April 2013)

Wo war das? Hetzles?

Da waren wohl mal wieder ein paar Hinterwälder unterwegs


----------



## Axalp (16. April 2013)

alet08 schrieb:


> Bin heute am Schlammloch Hetzi unterwegs gewesen und zurück neben dem Hohlweg gefahren (hab allerdings die gaps ausgelassen) und bin danach von zwei Waldarbeitern  übelst beschimpft worden; Allerdings habe ich nicht Alles verstanden, da ich den lokalen Dialekt nicht recht verstanden habe. Am Schluß haben sie sich aber erkundigt wie lange es wohl her sei, daß ich das letzte Mal Schläge bekommen habe :-O
> Hat´s da mal Ärger gegeben, oder waren das die üblichen honks??
> 
> Alex
> ...



Völlig normal. Man ist im Bereich Hohlweg den MTB'ler nicht wohlgesinnt. Wer öfters dort fährt wird aufgefallen sein, dass ständig Bäume auf den Wegen "vergessen" werden (Bunny-Hopp üben).

Mit Typen, die mit tonnenschweren Gerät und Motorsäge durch den Wald pflügen und auch noch auf Ärger aus sind, brauchst Du Dich indess nicht über die schädlichen Auswirkungen des MTBs unterhalten


----------



## Mittelfranke (16. April 2013)

alet08 schrieb:


> PS.: Aufgrund mangelnder passender Bremspunkte, mußte ich leider unverrichteter Dinge weiterhüpfen....




 bepiss mich grad vor lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallomatik (17. April 2013)

Hat heute Abend zufällig jemand Lust zu fahren und mir ein paar Trails zu zeigen? So 1,5-2 Stunden Tennenloher Forst oder Rathsberg. Würde so gegen 18 Uhr aufbrechen. Bin erst neu dabei, daher wäre ich für eine Mischung aus moderaten Trails und Wald-/Feldwegen.
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Chrisinger (17. April 2013)

Vorher hast du keine Zeit? Ich würde jetzt dann aufbrechen


----------



## Kallomatik (17. April 2013)

16 Uhr wäre so das früheste, wenn ich früher Feierabend mache und dafür heute Abend dann Homeoffice für's gute Gewissen.


----------



## Chrisinger (17. April 2013)

Wäre natürlich ein Kompromiss. Wie es dir lieber ist


----------



## Kallomatik (17. April 2013)

gut, dann 16 Uhr. Und wo?


----------



## Chrisinger (17. April 2013)

Parkplatz in der Kurve von Kurt-Schumacher zu Weinstr.

oder besser gesagt Turmberg 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallomatik (17. April 2013)

Alles klar, bis dann. Du erkennst mich an meinem schlechten Outfit


----------



## Chrisinger (17. April 2013)

K, bis dann


----------



## Mittelfranke (17. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> post du der tennenloher postbote?



ob ich der Postbote bin?
nee - aber Tennenlohe ist ein DORF!


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (17. April 2013)

Servus
Ich brauch nen neuen FullFacehelm und protektoren und würd gern vorher anprobieren.
Kennt hier jmd zufällig nen Laden der so gravity-zeugs da hat? gibts ja immer recht selten... danke


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. April 2013)

Fahrradkiste Nürnberg
http://www.fahrradkiste.com/


----------



## EWO79 (17. April 2013)

In Erlangen kann ich dir das radwerk empfehlen, keine riesige auswahl aber kompetente Leute
http://www.rad-werk.de/


----------



## OliRay (18. April 2013)

Fahrradkiste, bestð


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2013)

morgen irgendwer irgendwas geplant?


----------



## suoixon (20. April 2013)

Bin aufm Rennrad unterwegs...

Aber wies aussieht wohl demnächst mit Wicked unterwegs. Bin am Freitag diesem Radl verfallen


----------



## Mittelfranke (20. April 2013)

schon gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. April 2013)

du und dein rennrad... man man man ^^


----------



## suoixon (20. April 2013)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> schon gefahren?



Jo war am Freitag in Forchheim zum proberollen! Hat sofort gepasst


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mittelfranke (20. April 2013)

hoffe doch das ich alles richtig gemacht habe...


----------



## microbat (20. April 2013)

Hi, ich werd´ morgen ab 11:00 Uhr ab K-reuth in Richtung T-lohe das übliche machen...


----------



## Mhomas (21. April 2013)

Geht heut ab 13 Uhr jemand von Tennenlohe aus fahren?


----------



## rebirth (21. April 2013)

1400 fränkische wüsst ich was.


----------



## Ketchyp (21. April 2013)

Das ist alles so weit weg.. grml. 

Ich biete noch eine LRRR (langsame Rentner Rathsberg Runde) an, Uhrzeit ist mir noch Wurscht.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. April 2013)

Ich würde heut noch fahren von Tennenlohe aus, habe aber momentan nur mein HT zur Verfügung


----------



## rebirth (21. April 2013)

wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (22. April 2013)

Ich bin Samstag und / oder Sonntagvormittag in Erlangen. Würde gern mal wieder ab Parkplatz Turmberg fahren. Kenne mich da aber überhaupt nicht aus...


----------



## microbat (22. April 2013)

...na das können wir ändern.


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2013)

Dabei


----------



## Milan0 (22. April 2013)

Sehr gut. Hornet oder CC Bike?


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2013)

Denke das kommt auf die Mitfahrer an  Wenn "mulde-mulde" angesagt ist bereust du deine CC-Feile wenn du mich drüberballern siehst


----------



## microbat (22. April 2013)

dünnes oder dickes bike - ist egal
mit´n dicken macht´s mehr Spass
und es gibt zwischen den Strecken nette Stellen 

(werd` wie fast immer mega unterwegs sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (22. April 2013)

Mit dem Cube könnte ich halt von Nbg nach Erlangen fahren.
Das Hornet strampel ich nicht auf dem Radweg die Pegnitzwiesen entlang...

Denke aber ich komme dann mit dem Hornet. 

Bin flexibel ob Samstag oder Sonntagvormittag, habe bis 14:30 Zeit.


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2013)

Sonntag bin ich (warscheinlich) am Dog Day in Bbg


----------



## suoixon (22. April 2013)

@rebirth: wie gehts mit dem Nicolai voran?


----------



## gandi85 (22. April 2013)

ärgert ihn halt ned


----------



## Milan0 (22. April 2013)

@rebirth

was willst denn auf dem DogDay? Sonntag würde mir besser passen. Wenn aber nur Samstagvormittag ne Tour geht, kriege ich das auch hin...

PS: Wie gehts dem Nicolai


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2013)

als (mit)hundebesitzer muss ich doch zu so ner veranstaltung, wenn schon mal was ist.. Naja mal guggn.

Zum Rest äußere ich mich nicht.


----------



## suoixon (22. April 2013)

War von mir nicht mal böse gemeint!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2013)

hat doch auch keiner was gesagt


----------



## S*P*J (23. April 2013)

Es freut mich für jeden der in der Natur MTB kann, und auch das ihr eine nette Community seid, besteht überhaupt kein Zweifel. Ach auf die Gefahr hin das mich jetzt jeder mit seinen scheiss I-net Shitstorm überzieht.

es langweilt mich gewaltig, das jeder jeden mit auf die Trails nimmt die die ver****te Trailfee irgendwann vor Jahren mit Hilfe von locals angelegt hat.
Nur jetzt kommt echt jeder 5/10 Depp per Auto daher fährt bzw. kackstuhlt ein paar Sahnestücke bergab und denkt er ist der Held.
Ich fahr schon gar nimmer am WE meine local Trails, einfach zuviel Spacken unterwegs das man flüssig fahren kann, ist leider so!
Am besten finde ich den Endurotrend, mit pastelfarbenen Leibchen und Flatpedals. Mindestens 150mm Federweg unterm Arsch und fahren Flachland!
Auch geil finde ich die ganzen Gruppen die dahinten unterwegs sind. Z.B. 8 Mann No Skills stehen um einer " Schlüsselstelle" herum.Zwei drei trauen sich fahren während 5Mann herumstehen um den Armen aufzufangen falls er auf die Fresse fliegt, Toll! 
Geht bitte in den Bikepark oder auf eure local Trails!

Achja und dann gibts da noch die Kackhaufenbuddler...aber das ist ein anderes Thema


Entdeckt selbst eure Umgebung, da findet ihr sicher auch ganz tolle Trails, falls nicht baut welche!


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2013)

mimimimi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (23. April 2013)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Es freut mich für jeden der in der Natur MTB kann, und auch das ihr eine nette Community seid, besteht überhaupt kein Zweifel. Ach auf die Gefahr hin das mich jetzt jeder mit seinen scheiss I-net Shitstorm überzieht.
> 
> es langweilt mich gewaltig, das jeder jeden mit auf die Trails nimmt die die ver****te Trailfee irgendwann vor Jahren mit Hilfe von locals angelegt hat.
> Nur jetzt kommt echt jeder 5/10 Depp per Auto daher fährt bzw. kackstuhlt ein paar Sahnestücke bergab und denkt er ist der Held.
> ...



jessasmariundjosef, da hat aber einer schlecht geschlafen  :augenreib:


----------



## microbat (23. April 2013)

Der war noch gar´net im Bettchen (02:08) 
und
leider hat er teilweise recht: 
am letzten Sonntag ging´s z. Bsp. auf den Kalchitrails zu wie am Plärrer.
Da war ich mal zeitig unterwegs mit den Ergebnis, dass mir immer wieder die gleichen zwei - drei Gruppen 
mit vier bis acht Leuten über´n Weg radelten. Da hat auch kurzfristiges umstellen meiner Tour nix geholfen.
Die Leute hatten ein sicheres Gespühr dafür sich in der Ausfahrt der "Sahenstücke" (Trails) zu sammeln...
- kam mir vor wie auf der Skipiste, wo nach dem interessantesten Abfahrten oft ein Rudel Boarder im Weg liegt...

Ansonsten ist er "etwas" intolerant, weil es wirklich egal ist, wie man anreist, womit man radelt und welche Klamotten man dabei trägt.
Die Trails sind für alle da, die sich darauf bewegen wollen, ob zu Fuß - mit Gaul - Bike oder Tretroller.


----------



## gandi85 (23. April 2013)

Lassts bitte ned so weit kommen, dass es beim biken ähnlich wie in anderen Sportarten zu so einem scheiß localism kommt.

Klar soll man sich im wald ordentlich verhalten und sind die permanent steigenden Zahlen an bikern oft nicht förderlich für die trails.

Aber bitte fangen wir ned an, so mit einander umzugehn. 
Geht schon immer öfter so. Auf parks hab ich mittlerweile als mittelmäßig talentierter fahrer schon keinen bock mehr, weil da nur noch rumgepost und gepöbelt wird. einfaches fahrn aus spaß an der freude ist da schon oft nicht mehr möglich.

Lassts bitte ned auch noch hier auf unseren trails so weit kommen. Wenn einer meint er will mitm downhiller die kalchitrails fahren, soll er doch. So lange er sich ordentlich benimmt ist er doch genauso willkommen wie der cc fahrer mitm HT.
Und wenn 8 mann um eine "schlüsselstelle" stehn wollen und ihren kollegen auffangen wenn er stürzt, dann solln sies doch bitte auch machen. Von mir aus fährt da einer mitm bobbycar, wenns ihm spass macht. 

den punkt trailpflege sollte man aber trotzdem offensiver angehn, da hat er recht. Wäre aber auch definitv einfacher zu handhaben, wenn es da mal gesetzliche anerkennung gäbe, dann könnte man sowas leichter organisieren. Wer fahren will, soll dann gleichzeitig bei der pflege helfen. Meine meinung.


----------



## Chrisinger (23. April 2013)

Im Punkt Trailpflege stimmte ich zu, da sollte man sich vielleicht wirklich mal was überlegen..... manche Stellen sind schon recht ausgefahren


----------



## Mittelfranke (23. April 2013)

na dann nehmen wir mal Schaufel und Spaten in die Hand und gehen die Sache gemeinsam an


----------



## suoixon (23. April 2013)

Check. Bin dabei


----------



## Mittelfranke (23. April 2013)

suoixon schrieb:


> Check. Bin dabei



na da geht doch was zusammen


----------



## gandi85 (23. April 2013)

Bitte ned, so war das ned gemeint.

Sowas wurde uns bikern bereits bei den wildpferden zum verhängnis.
Da wurde sich auch das eigene grab geschaufelt...


----------



## Chrisinger (23. April 2013)

Klar sollte man nicht an einem schönen Sonntag Nachmittag mit Spaten und Schaufel in den Wald spazieren, es ist auch nicht die Rede von Bauen etc. 

Wenn man die ganze Sache etwas subtiler angeht, dann sollte man sich damit nicht selbst schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (23. April 2013)

schon klar dass man nicht gleich mit dem Radlader vorfahren sollte


----------



## Tom:-) (23. April 2013)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> schon klar dass man nicht gleich mit dem Radlader vorfahren sollte



auch damit hätte ich kein problem. die forstfuzzies kommen ja mit 'panzern' und wühlen alles durch bzw. machen alle wege sowas von kaputt


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (23. April 2013)

> Sowas wurde uns bikern bereits bei den wildpferden zum verhängnis.


was ist da nun eigentlich los im reichswald? vom buckenhof aus fährt man eine halbe stunde durch ein kettensägenmassaker der wald-vandalen, dann hängt da am pferdestall ein verbotsschild (aber nix offizielles wohl?) und nun sind auch noch ziegen bei den pferdlas drin? alles crazy...
das gemecker über bestimmte abfahrten an der winterleite kommt ja alle jahre wieder. so siehts halt aus, wenn viele mtbler durch sandboden fahren in verschiedenen linien, und die harvester-erstbefahrung bei den letzten aktionen der forst-bande hat halt auch spuren hinterlassen.
am hetzi ist ziemlich wenig los, einige wege könnten da mehr befahrungen brauchen. wenn die vegetationsperiode beginnt, wird einiges wieder völlig zuwuchern.


----------



## microbat (24. April 2013)

Die Idee an dem Kettensägenmassaker mit schwerem Gerät ist: wenige male heftig durchholzen.

Die Ziegen unterstützen die Pferde das Gebiet vom Bewuchs frei zu halten. 
Dabei entsteht eine seltene und "magere" Landschaft, welche wiederum von sehr seltener Flora & Fauna bevorzugt wird.

Rund um das Pferdegehege und etwas weiter ist die Gegend ein Naturschutz Gebiet.
Wer dort bei der Trailpflege und vorallem beim buddeln erwischt wird - wird bestraft. (das kann richtig ungünstig sein)
Die Verbotsschilder sind offiziell und im Naturschutz Gebiet gelten andere Regeln im Bezug auf den freien Zugang in der Natur...
- aber nix g´naues is gwiss und je nach Standpunkt erzählt jeder was anderes.

Letztes Jahr wurde in diesem Thread beschrieben, dass mit polizeilicher Unterstützung Fahrradfahrer beim befahren der "verbotenen" Wege 
mit ca. 30 (oder wahrens 35 ?) EUR verwarnt wurden...

Theoretisch gilt (BayNatSchG):
Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, 
reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.

Desweiteren:
Grundsätzlich hat jedermann das Recht auf Erholung in der freien Natur (Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 Bayerische Verfassung, Art. 21 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG) 
und darf alle Teile der freien Natur unentgeltlich betreten (Art. 22 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG).

Fragt mann den Jäger, sagte der natürlich: nur die Schotterpisten tagsüber - am besten bei Einbruch der Dämmerung raus aus dem Wald...
Fragt mann den Förster (das ist der Chéfé im Wald - von Staat bestellt und im Wald mit "polizeilicher Befugnis") - dann sagt der vermutlich das Gleiche wie der Jäger...
Fragt mann den MTB-Radler, dann ist die Felsenabfahrt optimal geeignet ;-)   
- nur ist die eigentlich mitten im Wald und der Weg dorthin nach Definition des Jägers ein "Wildwechsel" und vermutlich laut Förster bestenfalls ein Holzrücke-weg. 
Beides ist im Wald und laut irgendwelchen Gesetzen / Verordnungen nicht zur Befahrung geeignet....

also - nix g´naues is gwiss und je nach Standpunkt erzählt jeder was anderes....


----------



## gandi85 (24. April 2013)

genau den punkt hab ich mit rechtssicherheit gemeint.


----------



## Mittelfranke (24. April 2013)

Ja, muss ich auch topolino zustimmen.
Und ich muss / darf dann noch §23 Abs. 2 BNatSchG hinzufügen:

"Alle Handlungen, die zu einer Zerstörung, Beschädigung *oder Veränderung  des Naturschutzgebiets oder seiner Bestandteile oder zu einer  nachhaltigen Störung führen können*, sind nach Maßgabe näherer  Bestimmungen verboten. Soweit es der Schutzzweck erlaubt, können  Naturschutzgebiete der Allgemeinheit zugänglich gemacht werden."

Kurz: Veränderungen sind vom Gesetz her verboten, und wenn Förster, Jäger oder sonstige "Hüter des Waldes" der Meinung sind, dass wir MTB'ler für eine "nachhaltige Störung" der Flora und Fauna verantwortlich zu machen sind, dürfen wir uns zukunft noch nicht mal die Wege befahren...

aber auch hier (gilt): wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

Ausschlaggebend ist in meinen Augen WO und WIE arg etwas "umgebaut" oder "verändert" wird und wie stark diese Stellen dann frequentiert werden.
Wenn bsp. vor einem queer zum Weg liegenden Baumstamm jemand ein wenig Sand vor diesen häuft um ihn überfahren zu können, wird meiner Meinung nach kaum jemand etwas dagegen sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (24. April 2013)

Also manchmal fragt man sich echt...

Ich fahr jetzt seit 25 Jahren auf der A6 und kann ziemlich sicher besser Autofahren als die meisten anderen!

Nach deiner Logik erkläre ich sie hiermit zu meiner Privatstrecke und alle anderen sollen sich verpissen!


----------



## Mittelfranke (24. April 2013)

Florian schrieb:


> Also manchmal fragt man sich echt...
> 
> Ich fahr jetzt seit 25 Jahren auf der A6 und kann ziemlich sicher besser Autofahren als die meisten anderen!
> 
> Nach deiner Logik erkläre ich sie hiermit zu meiner Privatstrecke und alle anderen sollen sich verpissen!



Guten Morgen! 

wenn, dann ist das DEINE Logik und DEIN Verständnis dazu, denn das habe ich sicher nicht damit gemeint. 

Es ist wie so oft: auch wenn es vom Gesetz her verboten ist, wird es dennoch oftmals toleriert - wird es übertrieben, so wird es "verfolgt"
Ein kleines Beispiel dazu: früher sind hier öfter mal Radler langsam (im Schritttempo) durch die Fußgängerzone gefahren, ohne dass sich jemand drüber aufgeregt hat. Heute, da es überhand genommen hat und die Radfahrer zudem rücksichtsloser (gesellschaftliches Problem)
wird es eben verstärkt verfolgt und auch härter geahndet^^

Vielleicht konnte ich es jetzt besser zum Ausdruck bringen...

Und zum "besseren Autofahrer als die meinsten anderen" sage ich einfach mal nix  (nix für ungut)


----------



## Florian (24. April 2013)

Ich meine doch überhaupt nicht dich, sondern den Auslöser der Diskussion!

Mich kotzt einfach diese arrogante "Wir sind die Tollsten und deshalb haben wir das Recht zu bestimmen, wer wo in den Wald darf"-Attitüde an!


----------



## lowfat (24. April 2013)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Es freut mich für jeden der in der Natur MTB kann, und auch das ihr eine nette Community seid, besteht überhaupt kein Zweifel. Ach auf die Gefahr hin das mich jetzt jeder mit seinen scheiss I-net Shitstorm überzieht.
> 
> es langweilt mich gewaltig, das jeder jeden mit auf die Trails nimmt die die ver****te Trailfee irgendwann vor Jahren mit Hilfe von locals angelegt hat.
> Nur jetzt kommt echt jeder 5/10 Depp per Auto daher fährt bzw. kackstuhlt ein paar Sahnestücke bergab und denkt er ist der Held.
> ...


ich hätte es etwas anders ausgdrückt, bin aber der gleichen Meinung.
1) Die Kalchitrails sind seit 25 Jahren meine hometrails. Das ist mittlerweile ein Brennpunkt mit unglaublich viel Verkehr geworden. Einerseits: Klasse , daß so viele Leute MTB fahren. Anderseits: Viele Leute sind an den Felsenabfahrten total überfordert und zerfurchen die Trails mit Angezogener HR-Bremse
2) Ich bau in Kalchi regelmäßig chickenways wieder zu, die enstehen, wenn Leute mit gezogener HR-Bremse versuchen "Schlüsselstellen" zu meistern oder Kurven abzukürzen. In finds gut wenn Leute Fahrtechnik trainieren. Aber bitte so, daß sie nicht die gesamten Trails aufreissen.
3) Letztes jahr haben ein paar Spezialisten an der Winterleite einen Anlieger in den Sand (!) gebaut. Der hat natürlich nicht gehalten, weil aus Sand. Was geblieben ist, ist ein Loch, durch das die Baumwurzeln rausschauen und Interssierten gute Argumente gegen MTBler im Wald in die Hand spielt. Unnötige Aktion.
4) Bei der Trailpflege wäre ich jederzeit dabei


----------



## Florian (24. April 2013)

Wir sind uns sicher einig, dass auf der Welt zu viele Idioten unterwegs sind und dass zu viele schöne Abfahrten von solchen Leuten zerstört, oder in Gefahr gebracht werden.

Aber vervollständige mal bitte folgenden Satz:

Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Leuten, die nach Kalchi kommen darf ich natürlich am Gardasee mit Leuten an Schlüsselstellen stundenlang rumprobieren, wobei ich, da ich mich ja bewusst in meine Grenzbereiche begebe sicher auch Spuren hinterlasse, weil...


----------



## lowfat (24. April 2013)

Guter Punkt Folrian! Klar, am Gardasee gibts auch Brennpunkte, für die das gleiche unten gesagte gilt (Z.B. der gesamte Tremalzo-Grat von Rochetta bis Tremalzo). Da gibts aber keine Schlüsselstellen zum Rumstehen.
Es gibt dort auch aber auch eine Menge Trails, auf denen viele gar nicht auf die Idee kommen würden, Rad zu fahren. Auf dem so berühmten 601er trifft Du quasi nie jemanden, obwohl das der Freeride-Klassiker schlechthin ist. Er ist für die meisten offenbar schon zu schwierig. Wenn Du da rumstehst, stört es niemanden. Selbst wenn da Massenbetrieb wäre, würde der trail das ganz gut wegstecken, weil er felsig und schottrig ist. 
Zurück zu Kalchi: da haben wir Sandboden, der keinen Massenbetrieb mit gezogenen HR-Bremsen aushält.


----------



## Chrisinger (24. April 2013)

Gegen den Massenbetrieb wird man nichts unternehmen können und ich finde es auch schwachsinnig seine Wut gegen Enduristen, Gruppen oder Leute, die mit dem Auto anreise, zu richten.

Die Leute, die hier im Thread unterwegs sind, stellen wahrscheinlich auch die Minderheit dar, welche die Trails befahren.

Das einzige sinnvolle und wahrscheinlich auch machbare, wäre meiner Meinung nach die Trailpflege. Hierfür müsste dann aber wohl oder übel ein paar Wenige ein bisschen Arbeit für den Spaß aller investieren. 

Ich denke, dass es die Sache auf jeden Fall wert ist und man selbst wieder Spaß auf den Trails hat!


----------



## microbat (24. April 2013)

Zusammenfassung MEINER Interpretation aus
gesetzlichen Vorgaben bzw. gerichtlichen Entscheidungen
und jeweils eine Unterhaltung mit einen Jagd-Pächter 
und dem freundlichen Herren von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde:

- Forststraßen =
geschotterte Wege sind für die Befahrung mit dem Rad jederzeit geeignet und der Eigentümer dieser Forststraßen hat eine gewisse Wege-Sicherungs-Pflicht.
Das kann bedeuten, dass wenn einen Wanderer auf der Forststraße Holz vom Baum auf´m Kopp knallt der Eigentümer der Waldes und Weges haftbar gemacht werden kann.

An einigen Einfahrten aus den öffentlichen Straßen in Forststraßen hängt folgendes Verkehrszeichen:
StVO - Verkehrsverbote - Zeichen 250 (rundes weißes Schild mit rotem Rand) = Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art
1. Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art....  / 2. Krafträder und Fahrräder dürfen   g e s c h o b e n   werden.

- Wald =
sonstige Wege / ausgeschilderte Wanderwege / Trails / Wildwechsel / Waldschneisen bzw. Holz-rücke-wege / usw. etc. pp. oder einfach Querbeet - ist alles im Wald.
Im Wald darf der Fußgänger (und Reiter) "jederzeit" und aller Orten die Natur genießen und zum Eigenbedarf z. Bsp. Pilze und Beeren jagen...
Unter bestimmten Umständen (Jagd / Forstarbeiten) darf der Zugang zeitweilig beschränkt sein. 
Bei besonderen Interesse des Eigentümers und passender behördlicher Genehmigung darf der Zugang ständig beschränkt sein.

Das Radfahren im Wald ist nicht wirklich geregelt - nicht wirklich (generell) verboten oder erlaubt - vom Eigentümer des Waldes, vom Jäger und Förster vermutlich eher "unerwünscht".

Ständige Waldbewohner (Tiere) dürfen vom "normalen" Menschen nicht gestört / aufgebracht / gejagt / gehetzt werden, das ist definitiv verboten.

Die Natur (Pflanzen - auch Moose - und die Landschaft - also Felsen oder auch Sanddünen) dürfen vom "normalen" Menschen nicht verändert oder zerstört werden.

Sprungschanzen - Löcher - Gräben - Holzkonstruktionen und was auch immer die geeignet sind "unbedarfte" zu schädigen bzw. einen Unfall zu verursachen oder zu verschlimmern, 
muss der Waldbesitzer bei Kenntnissnahme beseitigen um Schadensersatzansprüchen zu entgehen.

Im Naturschutzgebiet gilt das Gleiche und "mehr" - wie im Wald drum herum, nur eben "verschärfter" - auch was die Strafen betrifft.

Das bedeutet, dass wenn eine Horde Radfahrer durchs Unterholz poldert, sägt und buddelt 
- also ´nen flowigen Trail runter ballert, Trail Pflege betreibt und Schwierigkeiten steigert...
...die Tiere und Pflanzen gestört bzw. zerstört werden. Desweiteren wird die Landschaft verändert.
Derartiges ist definitiv verboten.

Das Befahrungsverbot rund um das Pferdegehege wurde nicht verhängt um Fußgänger vor Radfahrern zu "beschützen",
sondern weil (angeblich) durch das befahren der Sand sich derart verlagert, dass die dort empfindliche und besonders 
schützenswerte Natur nachhaltig geschädigt wird. Angeblich sind weitere Maßnahmen geplant um das fahrende Volk 
zu vergraulen - z. Bsp. Erweiterung des Geheges.

Letztenendes ist es so, dass der Radfahrer im Wald geduldet wird. 
Sollten sich zuviele Radfahrer immer wieder an gleicher Stelle aus Sicht der Fußgänger / Jäger / Förster / Eigentümer (verkleidet als Landwirt) / usw.
als inkompatibel erweisen, geben die Gesetze und Verordnungen ausreichend Spielraum das radeln im Wald zu "kriminalisieren".


----------



## Mittelfranke (24. April 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> z. Bsp. Pilze und beeren jagen...



:d :d


----------



## Joh1 (24. April 2013)

Servus ich suche jemanden der mir in tennenlohe die strecke fahren würde oder zeigen könnte hab noch nicht die ganze gefunden würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde mfg Joh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. April 2013)

@Joh1 samstag oder sonntag geht evtl was.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (24. April 2013)

> Die Idee an dem Kettensägenmassaker mit schwerem Gerät ist: wenige male heftig durchholzen.


Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube. Waldbewirtschaftung fand ja nun schon immer statt, und auch früher (sagen wir mal vor 15 Jahren) sahen die Waldautobahnen während des Abtransports der Stämme aus wie Hulle. Aber diese Turboforstwirtschaft mit schwerem Gerät, wie sie nun praktiziert wird, passt meines Erachtens nicht in ein dicht besiedeltes Land wie D und schon gar nicht in Erholungswälder einer Metropolregion: Rückegassen alle 20m (mit für Jahrzehnte (!) verdichtetem Boden, wie Studien gezeigt haben) & ein Erscheinungsbild wie nach einem Meteoriteneinschlag... Ich nehme jetzt mal den Umbau des "Steckerleswalds" an der Winterleite heraus -- am Rathsberg und anderswo ist es genau das gleiche.


> Rund um das Pferdegehege und etwas weiter ist die Gegend ein Naturschutz Gebiet.
> Wer dort bei der Trailpflege und vorallem beim buddeln erwischt wird - wird bestraft. (das kann richtig ungünstig sein)
> Die Verbotsschilder sind offiziell und im Naturschutz Gebiet gelten andere Regeln im Bezug auf den freien Zugang in der Natur...


Richtig. Aber meines Wissens nach muss auf dem Schild ein Erlassgeber stehen wie "Untere Landschaftsbehörde" o.ä., wie es z.B. am "Verbotenen" der Fall ist. Bei den Pferden hängt einfach ein rundes Verbotsschild da, so wie es auch am Rathsberg-DH hängt.
Ich würde es sogar noch verstehen, wenn man argumentieren würde, dass da Familien langgehen sollen und die Pferde angucken sollen (dann könnte man das Radverbot auch beschränken aufs Wochenende), aber das mit dem Naturschutz ist einfach lächerlich an der Stelle (wie an den meisten Stellen).


----------



## ramses04 (25. April 2013)

Soweit ich mich am Wochenende eingelesen habe (Wurde 2 mal angepöbelt, obwohl ich da nur in Schrittgeschwindigkeit langrollte und niemanden behinderte) gilt das Verbotsschild bei den Pferden lediglich wegen der Fußgänger rund um das Gehege. Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren und bin für jede andere Quellenangabe dankbar.

Wenn es tatsächlich nur wegen der Fußgänger da hängt, hätte es eines mit dem Hinweis auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme/Rücksichtnahme auf Fußgänger diplomatischer gelöst. Den Bikern wären nicht vor den Kopf gestoßen worden und viele hielten sich wohl eher daran.

Gruß


----------



## Tom:-) (25. April 2013)

Joh1 schrieb:


> Servus ich suche jemanden der mir in tennenlohe die strecke fahren würde oder zeigen könnte hab noch nicht die ganze gefunden würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde mfg Joh



das klingt doch schwer nach investigativer maßnahme ... 
neues konto und ein geschwurbelter schreibstil.

"Joh1 an Zentrale - habe den Vogel im Käfig"


----------



## Tom:-) (25. April 2013)

Das hirnrissige an diesen ganzen Naturschutzgebieten auf ehemaligen Truppenübungsplätzen ist, dass sie jahrelang (partiell) mit Panzern und Klappspaten umgepflügt wurden und genau deshalb so sind wie sie sind. Jetzt wo die Truppen weg sind holt sich die Natur die Flächen zurück - in unserem Fall sind das eben Wälder. Nun sollen diese Flächen aber erhalten werden, weil ja die umgepflügten Areale mit nacktem Boden einigen seltenen Pflanzen und Tierchen Lebensraum bieten. 

Im Fall Tennenlohe darf die Bahn sich ihr Westchen rein waschen und einen Zaun spendieren damit die mongolischen Pferde nicht abhauen, schön das Gras wegfressen, und die Fläche offen halten. Schaffen sie aber nicht, deshalb müssen noch Ziegen her und es musste auch schon mit der Motorsäge geholfen werden. Man schützt also die Natur vor sich selbst. Auf der anderen Seite darf die Bahn dann unberührte Flächen verbauen. Nachtigall, ick hör die trapsen!

Man erzählt uns MTBern wir würden die Wege zerstören und das Wild verjagen. Wenn man die Hinterlassenschaften der Harvester sieht kann man nur laut lachen oder besser heulen.


----------



## Mittelfranke (25. April 2013)

wie bereits gestern von mir angemerkt - 

"Es ist wie so oft: auch wenn es vom Gesetz her verboten ist, wird es  dennoch oftmals toleriert - wird es übertrieben, so wird es verfolgt"

http://www.bild.de/news/leserreporter/radfahrer/polizei-jagt-fahrrad-falschfahrer-30132096.bild.html

... bin gespannt wann die ersten im Wald stehen ...


----------



## microbat (25. April 2013)

Thema Pferdergehege - Weg - Sand: so wurde es mir vom freundlichen Herren der unteren Naturschutzbehörde erklärt...
Nachvollziehen kann ich das auch nicht und wenn der Weg ums Gehege tatsächlich eine (ich schreib mal) Schneise des Todes für diverse Flora & Fauna wäre,
na dann sollte Die Bahn nochmals Kohle locker machen und einen kompletten Bohlenweg drum herum finanzieren, denn auch Schuhsohlen machen platt.

Thema Holzeinschlag: das was die da Treiben grenzt an Brandrodung und wird damit begründet, dass ein gesunder Mischwald entstehen soll....
Meine Ahnung ist, dass Hackschnitzel nicht mehr in Kubikmeter sonder Kilowattstunden gemessen werden und der Wald liquidiert wird.


----------



## OliRay (25. April 2013)

Außerdem sollte man sich mal überlegen, warum jetzt auf einmal ein GESUNDER Mischwald entstehen soll, lol. Jahrelang hatten sie doch gepredigt schnellwachsenden Nadelwald zu Pflanzen. Der wäre ja sooooooooo toll. Herrn Borkenkäfer gefiel das auch gut, hahaha. 
Überall fahren sie mit schwerem Gerät durch den Wald. Sehen sie mich auf dem Mtb, würden sie mich am liebsten erschießen, da ich hier alles kaputt mache.
Fahr ich vor einiger Zeit meinen Trainings-Trail bei Kalchreuth wie fast jeden Tag. Felsenstück ziemlich steil und verlockt, liegen da mehrere Baumstämme längs auf der Spur als ich da runterkam. Hab ich net schlecht geschaut, wie man sich vorstellen kann.


----------



## Ketchyp (25. April 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Thema Pferdergehege - Weg - Sand: so wurde es mir vom freundlichen Herren der unteren Naturschutzbehörde erklärt...
> Nachvollziehen kann ich das auch nicht und wenn der Weg ums Gehege tatsächlich eine (ich schreib mal) Schneise des Todes für diverse Flora & Fauna wäre,



Ist kurzfristig gesehen wahrscheinlich richtig, aber auf lange Sicht dann doch irgendwo egal. Früher gab es einen Trail ( = Sandweg) von der Ohrwaschel direkt auf den Hauptweg beim TruppÜPlatz, so circa 400m endend vor dem Kugelfangwall. Dieser liegt nun im Gehege und ist nicht mehr wirklich ausmachbar und bewachsen.

Weiterhin sollte man sich mal überlegen, dass es vor einiger Zeit in der Nähe vom Pferdegehege mal so aussah





und nach einem zuschütten der Strecken von diesen auch nichts mehr zu sehen ist. Ist zwar eine andere Vegetation aber mit wenig Aufwand ist eben alles "entfernbar".

Ansonsten hat SPJ irgendwo Recht, aber wenn ich mir überlege dass mein Opa vor 30-40 Jahren mit seinem Motorrad auf den "Trails" gefahren ist, die in seinem Fotoalbum zu sehen sind, dann frage ich mich immer wieder, wann ist wer Local und wann nicht? Und wann darf man wo fahren und wann nicht? Sobald man die Trails pflegt und anlegt? Macht ja irgendwo auch wenig Sinn, sonst gibts bald noch mehr sinnfreie Kicker, Anlieger, Double usw die Wildpfade zu Trails umfunktionieren. 

Das Trails ausgefahren(er) werden mit der Zeit ist klar, daher ist die Pflege dieser notwendig und sinnvoll, leider aber dank der "Illegalität" nicht immer einfach. Würden @lowfat und @Chrisinger die Tage mal losziehen wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (25. April 2013)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> ...wann ist wer Local und wann nicht? ...



Reicht eine Zweitwohnung in Erlangen


----------



## Ketchyp (25. April 2013)

Stammbaum inkl. Nachweis, dass mindestens 2 Vorfahren schon vor 150 Jahren durch den Reichswald geritten sind. 
Für Hetzles, Rathsberg und Kalchreuth brauchts dann jeweils noch einen Nachweis für dortige Liegenschaften die seit mindestens 100 Jahren in dem Besitz deiner Familie sein müssen.


----------



## OliRay (25. April 2013)

@Ketchyp 
ððððððð


----------



## Chrisinger (25. April 2013)

@Ketchyp

Können wir gerne machen


----------



## Ketchyp (25. April 2013)

Wer hätte denn alles Bock? Ich würde ja einen Termin vormittags anpeilen aufgrund der deutlich geringeren Frequentierung der Wege. Für die Arbeitnehmer halt mal an einem WE


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2013)

@Ketchyp magst du dem interessierten mal erklären was in etwa gemacht werden soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (25. April 2013)

Der Initiator der Trailpflege ist eine Seite vorher  
Ich "dränge" nur auf einen Termin weil sich sowas sonst immer leider sehr schnell im leeren verläuft und das Ganze eigentlich eine nette Sache ist.


----------



## Chrisinger (25. April 2013)

Ist nur die Frage ob es clever ist, die ganze Sache hier auszumachen. Ist ja ein öffentliches Forum, nicht das wir dann spontan Besuch von Förster oder etc bekommen


----------



## suoixon (25. April 2013)

facebook gruppe gründen


----------



## microbat (26. April 2013)

Die Frage, ob es clever ist...., kann ich leicht beantworten: 
Nein - es ist ziehmlich un-clever sich hier im Forum zur Trailpflege zu verabreden, 
denn nur weil die Jäger und Förster im Wald arbeiten, wohnen die nicht "dahinter"...

Bei meiner "Zusammenkunft" mit einen Jäger meinte er:

 "wir hätten da ein schönes Forum"

er war der Meinung der Sand für den Anlieger nach der Felsenabfahrt wäre herbei geschafft worden
(nach dem Motto - irgendwelche Leute karren Sand aus dem Baumarkt herbei - hört sich im ersten Moment "lustig" an,
zeigt aber, was er für eine schlechte Meinung von uns haben muss...)

und er würde sich "freuen" die Leute mit Hacke und Spaten im Wald anzutreffen.


----------



## S*P*J (26. April 2013)

den Jäger kenn ich auch, netter Typ "erst fahren mir die Harvester alles platt und dann kommen abends auch noch die MTB, ich hab keinen Bock mehr" orginal Zitat!
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich nciht auch einen Jagdschein mache " Save animals and trails" haha!

Trailpflege?!?

WTF...könnt ihr gerne machen aber bitte nicht da hinten.
Zu erst war ich echt angepisst  2 min über harvester Baumstämme zu tragen. Aber immer noch besser als diese 2.3er Reifenfahrer die meinen sie sind am Gardasee!
30cm breite Trails werden zu 1m Walkingwegen. Jedoch finde ich das Walker keine größeren Hindernise sind als Pastellfarbene tragende möchtegern Radfahrern!

und deinen A6 kannst du gerne behalten, du meinst du bist ein guter Autofahrer? Dann kennst du sicher die 70% Autoopfer, die sich mit Geld eine Lizens zum Linksblockieren erkaufen.

Da ich nicht nur dissen will, mein Lösungsvorschlag! Einfach niemanden fremden, ausser auswärtige mit auf dem Trail zu nehmen. 
Ohhhh jetzt schreien wieder alle, aber ich hab keinen Bock darauf das alles zusammen gebremst und Sonntagnachmittag Horten einmarschieren, die noch Suuperunhöflich die dummen Spaziergänger vom Weg zu drängen!

Unfreundlichkeit ist auch so ein Ding...Breithosen sind extrem verbissen und meist bringen sie kein Servus über die Lippen, liegt sicher an die 600g 5/10 an ihren Füssen haha!

Und nochmal ich will hier niemanden anpöbeln, sondern nur mal zum nachdenken anregen!


----------



## suoixon (26. April 2013)

Interessanter Schreibstil sag ich mal dazu.
Du willst nicht "dissen" schreibst aber sehr provokativ wodurch sich nicht nur der "HR Bremser" auf den Schlips getreten führt. Unfreundlichkeit sprichst du auch an, aber einen freundlichen Eindruck hinterlässt du nicht.

Und du solltest auch mal genau lesen was die Leute schreiben die du ansprichst. Florian schreibt nämlich "Ich fahr jetzt seit 25 Jahren *auf* der A6" und nicht *einen* A6. Das ist ein essentieller Unterschied.

Zusammengefasst stenkertst du hier rum, sagst aber das die Lösung wäre keinen externen mehr mitzubringen und die Trails einfach sich selbst zu überlassen.
Es steht ja außer Frage, dass die Frequentierung in Tennenlohe/Kalchreuth deutlich zugenommen hat, aber einfach nichts tun ist wohl auch nicht der richtige Ansatz.


----------



## Chrisinger (26. April 2013)

Also ich als *Endurofahrer* mit *2.4er Reifen*,*Flatpedals*, * 5/10* Schuhen und mit *Breithosen*, werde mir jetzt noch extra *pastellfarbene Leibchen* kaufen um dir noch mehr auf den Sack zu gehen und deinen Klischees gerecht zu werden 


Dieser Satz einzieht sich auch meiner Logik: "Einfach niemanden fremden, ausser auswärtige mit auf dem Trail zu nehmen"

Also man soll niemanden mit nehmen. Oder doch Auswärtige? Das wiederum würde aber deinem Lokalismus widersprechen


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2013)

Was ist jetzt mit Sonntagvormittag, geht was zam? so ab 9-10 bis 14:30 habe ich Zeit


----------



## OliRay (26. April 2013)

Ich zieh jetzt mal meine Breithosen an und 600g 5/10 und auf geht's nach Kalchreuth! Ich denke mal, daß man einen Wald nicht einfach besitzen kann. Auch ein Förster oder Jäger nicht. Wo ein reges treiben herrscht, gibt es selbstverständlich auch Probleme. Ich versuche immer freundlich zu sein, rücksichtsvoll und baue auch das ein oder andere Hinderniss in den Wald. Auch Trailpflege find ich wichtig um unseren Sport auszuüben und wie gesagt, die Spuren von meiner Wenigkeit werden von Mutter Natur in kürzester Zeit wieder zurückerobert. Was allerdings von der Forstwirtschaft die letzten 50 Jahre verforstet wurde und von der Holzindustrie mit ihren Harvestern kaputt gemacht wurde, daran wird der Wald wohl länger zu beißen haben.


----------



## User85319 (26. April 2013)

@ S*P*J

Wehe ich sehe dich auch nur einmal auf "meinen" Trails am Nürnberger Tiergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (26. April 2013)

@Milan0 keine uhrzeiten in dem thread, nicht das der trailnazi am start ist


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (26. April 2013)

klar, mtbler fahren im rucksack sand zur felsenabfahrt... kann nur von einem kommen, der anscheinend ausschließlich im jeep unterwegs ist in "seinem" wald.


> Unfreundlichkeit ist auch so ein Ding...Breithosen sind extrem verbissen und meist bringen sie kein Servus über die Lippen, liegt sicher an die 600g 5/10 an ihren Füssen haha!


ich muss beipflichten, dass ich mich bei meiner letzten reichswald-ausfahrt (ich fahre sonst eher am rathsberg usw rum) auch gewundert hatte, dass wenige fahrer mein hallo erwidert haben (das waren aber keine "breithosen" bzw es war halt die bunte mischung, der man so begegnet). aber ab einer bestimmten dichte wird das gegrüße halt zu mühsam, verstehe ich schon.

SPJ, schade, dass dir nicht wieder mal eine wortkreation à la spitzkehrenmongo eingefallen ist, das war ziemlich


----------



## microbat (26. April 2013)

Der Jäger ist tatsächlich (vorallem unter anderen Umständen ;-) ein "netter Typ",
fährt kein Geländefahrzeug und seine Gedanken gingen vermutlich eher in die Richtung:
Pritschen Bulli mit Baustoffen fährt soweit möglich vor - drei Leute steigen aus - 
und ausgerüstet mit Schubkarre / Schaufel / Hacke - wird die Landschaft "angepasst".
The next level wäre dann das Fichtenmoped zur North-shore Montage...


----------



## lowfat (26. April 2013)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> SPJ, schade, dass dir nicht wieder mal eine wortkreation à la spitzkehrenmongo eingefallen ist, das war ziemlich


Stimmt! "Hochgebirgsspitzkehrenmongo"


----------



## Stressi25 (26. April 2013)

*puh* wo muss ich nen Antrag stellen um morgen aus Nürnberg nach Erlangen zu fahren? 
Voll sollte man mal nachdenken einen 14 tägigen Stammtisch zu Gründen um sowas dann umzusetzen wie Trailpflege. 
Denke in Zukunft werden wir uns noch mehr mit Verboten auseinandersetzen müssen (siehe Hessen) und nur wenn wir ZUSAMMENHALTEN wird's was.....


----------



## Mittelfranke (26. April 2013)

Stammtisch klingt gut, also ich für meine Wenigkeit wäre dabei.


----------



## Mithras (26. April 2013)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> klar, mtbler fahren im rucksack sand zur felsenabfahrt... kann nur von einem kommen, der anscheinend ausschließlich im jeep unterwegs ist in "seinem" wald.
> 
> ich muss beipflichten, dass ich mich bei meiner letzten reichswald-ausfahrt (ich fahre sonst eher am rathsberg usw rum) auch gewundert hatte, dass wenige fahrer mein hallo erwidert haben (das waren aber keine "breithosen" bzw es war halt die bunte mischung, der man so begegnet). aber ab einer bestimmten dichte wird das gegrüße halt zu mühsam, verstehe ich schon.
> 
> SPJ, schade, dass dir nicht wieder mal eine wortkreation à la spitzkehrenmongo eingefallen ist, das war ziemlich



Ich grüße Jeden der mir im Wald begegnet, egal mit Bike oder Ohne ... sogar die Rennradler aufm Weg zum Wald .. die schauen dann immer recht verdutzt..trage aber auch klobige 5/10 zum Enduro... ab wann sind die Hosen breit?.


----------



## suoixon (26. April 2013)

ganz klar, alles was keine Bib ist.

Aber was mach ich nun, ich trag idR ne Bib drunter


----------



## Mithras (26. April 2013)

suoixon schrieb:


> ganz klar, alles was keine Bib ist.
> 
> Aber was mach ich nun, ich trag idR ne Bib drunter


dito...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (26. April 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ich grüße Jeden der mir im Wald begegnet, egal mit Bike oder Ohne ... sogar die Rennradler aufm Weg zum Wald .. die schauen dann immer recht verdutzt..trage aber auch klobige 5/10 zum Enduro... ab wann sind die Hosen breit?.



Breit sind alle, wobei man deine Adern am Sack net erkennen kann, lol!


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (26. April 2013)

> Breit  sind alle


 - wenn der Stammtischabend mal a weng länger ging 

Also Stammtisch find ich gut - aber Trailpflege im Naturschutzgebiet eher ned so...
(Eher so in der Umgebung der Winterleite kann man immer mal a weng bauen)

Stammtisch ginge sogar gleich auf Tour - beim Kalchreuther Felsenkeller


----------



## S*P*J (27. April 2013)

sinnvoll wäre es nicht jeden der fragt "wollen wir mal zusammen MTb fahren gehen?" auf das beste loszulassen. Einfach mal zum Hetzi fahren, auch wenn da der Trailanteil eben nicht so hoch ist. Wenn er nur als Bremsopfer unten ankommt könnt ihr euch den Ritt zur "WTF-Bremsmongohilfestellungsabfahrt" sparen. Sowas muss nicht sein!

Gute Nacht


----------



## suoixon (27. April 2013)

Jo, das ist natürlich die Lösung.
Einfach auf den "Hometrail" von jemand anders fahren um mal beim "Thema" zu bleiben.


----------



## gandi85 (27. April 2013)

Bikerstammtisch find ich ne geile idee. Wolln wir mal unverbindlich erstmal ein "Bikertreffen" machen. Alles andere kann sich ja dann entwickeln. Orts- und Terminvorschläge gerne genommen.


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2013)

Ich hab schon so oft von stammtischen gelesen.. Bisher ists bei einem treffen geblieben.

Wollen wir nicht EINFACH fahren und diese schei$$ diskusionen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (27. April 2013)

wer sprichtn von diskussion. Ich will was trinken gehn


----------



## gandi85 (27. April 2013)

@rebirth: bike schon montiert??? Bilder her.


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2013)

Der drink muss sich vorher auf dem trail verdient werden 

*edit* was fürn bike?  ne.. Schaut net gut aus die kiste. Da verreckt die cam


----------



## Milan0 (27. April 2013)

Wäre jetzt morgen vormittag was? Ich habe Zeit aber kenne mich nicht aus...


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2013)

Mach jetzt endlich mal ein Bild, ich will das blau sehen.



rebirth schrieb:


> Der drink muss sich vorher auf dem trail verdient werden
> 
> *edit* was fürn bike?  ne.. Schaut net gut aus die kiste. Da verreckt die cam


----------



## microbat (27. April 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt morgen vormittag was? Ich habe Zeit aber kenne mich nicht aus...


 
Keine Ahnung, ob am Vormittag was geht.
Der Wetterbericht meint Regen und unter 10°C.
Da ich erst wieder nach 04:00 Uhr in die Falle falle,
komme ich vor 12:00 Uhr eh nicht auf´s Rad´l und
ab dann soll´s ja nimmer Regnen...


----------



## Milan0 (27. April 2013)

Naja bei mir sagt er leichten Regen bis 11... Habe leider nur bis 14 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## lowfat (30. April 2013)

Fall es irgendjemand interssiert: am Wochenende haben ein paar Spezies neben der Felsenabfahr eine völlig hirnlose "flowline" gebaut, dazu großflächig Waldboden weggeschaufelt und aus Ästen und Sand (!) Anlieger gebaut. Mal davon abgesehen, daß diese Linie völlig unflowig und in nullkommanix zerbremst ist, sind es genau solche Arbeiten, die den (noch) gutmütigen Förster Schorer auf die Palme bringen. Diese Linie haben wir heute im Interesse der weiteren Akzeptanz von MTBs in auf den Kalchitrails "rückgebaut".
Wem das nicht gefällt: In Osternohe gibt es eine sehr feine Anliegerstrecke, die gut geshaped ist und sich sehr flowig fahren lässt. Dort gibt es sogar einen Lift und Bratwürstchen. Nix wie hin!


----------



## EWO79 (30. April 2013)

Noch ein Hinweis an alle Schauffler, vor zwei Jahren hab ich eine scharfe 5cm Flak Granate aus dem 2. Weltkrieg mitten auf einem Trail ca. 1 Km hinter dem Pferdegehege gefunden. Man hatte nur einen kleinen Teil des verrosteten Zylinder gesehen, habe aber dann doch die Polizei geholt und die Granate wurde dann vom Kampfmittelräumdienst beseitigt, also Vorsicht bei Metallgegenständen!


----------



## Chrisinger (30. April 2013)

mittelfranke hat am Sonntag 3 Leute mit Schaufeln und Fullface Helmen von Tennenlohe Richtung Wald fahren sehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EWO79 (30. April 2013)

Hat morgen nachmittag wer lust zu fahren? trotz wahrscheinlicher Trailüberfüllung


----------



## Mittelfranke (30. April 2013)

das wurde am Freitag gemacht. Habe eine Gruppe von 3 Kiddies mit Schaufel bewaffnet Richtung Reichswald fahren sehen (in voller Montur)

^^ sry, hab das vom chrisinger nicht gelesen...


----------



## Mithras (30. April 2013)

als ob es in Kalchi nich schon genug gäbe, was das Bikerherz höher schlagen lässt...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (30. April 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> als ob es in Kalchi nich schon genug gäbe, was das Bikerherz höher schlagen lässt...



also soviel vornweg: ich baue im wald nix und kann es nicht gutheißen, schon alleine aus dem von EWO genannten grund. es gibt klare grenzen, z.b. dass man nicht auf einem wanderweg löcher (=fallgruben) aushebt. das können auch kiddies verstehen.

aber: wer "genehmigt" bauwerke? ich habe hier mal 2 relativ neue linien markiert. fahrt ihr die nie, weil es ja schon genug gibt? dem förster gefallen diese linien sicherlich auch nicht...





[http://www.opencyclemap.org/]


----------



## Mithras (1. Mai 2013)

Doch ich gebs ja zu, die Lines bin ich auch schon gefahren


----------



## IRONMANq (1. Mai 2013)

EWO79 schrieb:


> Hat morgen nachmittag wer lust zu fahren? trotz wahrscheinlicher Trailüberfüllung



Ich würde gerne meine Forumsjungfräulichkeit verlieren. Zwar keine Idee wie Ihr abgeht, aber Grundfittness und Technik ist vorhanden 

Wo wäre Treffpunkt und wann?


----------



## Mittelfranke (1. Mai 2013)

IRONMANq schrieb:


> Ich *würde gerne meine Forumsjungfräulichkeit verlieren*. Zwar keine Idee wie Ihr abgeht, aber Grundfittness und Technik ist vorhanden
> 
> Wo wäre Treffpunkt und wann?



... und seit 2008 hier angemeldet  lol


----------



## Fuzzyhead (1. Mai 2013)

Naja ist IROMANq's erster Beitrag hier im Thread und somit nehme ich mal auch seine erstes Bikedate übers Forum.

Ich selbst werde um 14.oo Rathsberg anfahren, downtrail/uptrail.


----------



## IRONMANq (1. Mai 2013)

Hehe, Ja! Sowohl mit dem Rad als auch im mtb-news forum bin ich schon lange, bestimmt auch schon vor 2008 unterwegs.
Allerdings im Forum überwiegend und fast täglich lesend.  (da eh schon so ziehmlich alles, irgendwo steht, genügt lesen auch meistens )

 Und mit dem richtigen MTB fahren (CC, spaßiges Trailsurfen) hab ich erst seit meinem anständigen Bike angefangen. Das war vor 2 Jahren.
Und die zwei Jahre hab ich mich noch nie getraut hier mit den (Halb) Profis mitzufahren 

@ Fuzzy: kann man sich da anschließen? Ging 14:30Uhr auch, muss von Tennenlohe noch hochradeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (1. Mai 2013)

ok 14.3o weil ich heute gut drauf bin,
ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass ich wenn ich uptrail meine auch uptrail fahre, 
d.h steil laubig und anstrengend
*
treffpunkt ist in Érlangen Rathsberger str 14, Kreuzung Leo Hauck str*
bzw am östlichen Ende der bergkirchweih, wo das letzt große Fahrgeschäft steht

erscheinen Sie sonst weinen Sie


----------



## IRONMANq (1. Mai 2013)

alles klar.
bin dabei. Weinen kann man dannach immernoch


----------



## Fuzzyhead (1. Mai 2013)

hervorragend, bis dann


----------



## IRONMANq (1. Mai 2013)

"downtrail/uptrail" hat Fuzzyhead gesagt, und er hat nicht gelogen! 


Danke für die nette Ausfahrt! (Nu aber ab zum TV)


----------



## EWO79 (2. Mai 2013)

...hab gestern etwas länger geschlafen  da seid ihr schon los, bin dann um halb vier gestartet


----------



## S*P*J (4. Mai 2013)

oberer Trail ist ne Abfahrt für Gravityflowmuschis und wird in ca. 2 Jahren einen, nennen wir es anderen Charakter haben  und wenn ich mir den Kicker reinzieh der auf zwei abgesägte Baumstümpfe zielt waren da echte Trailbaugötter am Werk.
der andere Trail ist genial mit 150mm, 2,4er Schlappen und 100W bekommste da keinen Flow rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (7. Mai 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> als ob es in Kalchi nich schon genug gäbe, was das Bikerherz höher schlagen lässt...


 irgendwo müssen die wege ja herkommen, 
und "genug" gute wege haben wir momentan sicher nicht.


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Mai 2013)

Ich würde jetzt dann eine runde fahren, evtl hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2013)

tiergarten um 18:15!?


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Mai 2013)

Na, will noch bisschen Sonne abgekommen


----------



## Fuzzyhead (14. Mai 2013)

Heute circa 16.20 war ich am Rathsberg abseits der DH-Strecken unterwegs, als ich zwei Kollegen traf, dir mir sagten, dass sie gerade von den DH-Strecken kämen. Dort seien sie von Mitarbeitern des Forstamtes (oder was auch immer) mündlich verwarnt und von der Strecke auf den Kiesweg verwiesen worden.

Als ich dort ankam, waren sie allerdings schon weg. Trotzdem, Augen auf.


----------



## Bombenkrator (14. Mai 2013)

hier steht noch was dazu.
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/wildnis-ist-verbrieft-1.2900673?rssPage=RXJsYW5nZW4=


> Sieben Meter hohe Sprungschanzen


die will ich sehen.


----------



## siggi985 (14. Mai 2013)

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...brieft-1.2900673?rssPage=bm9yZGJheWVybi5kZQ== war einer der beiden  Denke in Zukunft könnte es bei den Strecken am Rathsberg kritisch werden...


----------



## suoixon (15. Mai 2013)

Na super, wenn das so weiter geht hat sich der Kauf eines neuen MTB ja richtig gelohnt ...


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2013)

Hast es scho?


----------



## suoixon (15. Mai 2013)

Leider nein... warte seit Montag auf die Montage und Versand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (15. Mai 2013)

Freu dich auf dein Bike. Diese Hetzjagd gegen uns "Umweltsünder" wird nie aufhören, weil dadurch die Augen vor den Tatsachen relativ leicht verschlossen werden können. Es wird auch immer Strecken geben, die wir rocken können.


----------



## suoixon (16. Mai 2013)

Also, falls die Post sich bequemt und mein Rad morgen doch mal ausliefern sollte wäre ich doch recht angetan von einer Probefahrt morgen Nachmittag!
Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (16. Mai 2013)

morgen solls gegen abend (kp wie früh) fett regnen, ansonsten wo?


----------



## suoixon (16. Mai 2013)

Tennenlohe.
Naja letztes mal war auch beim Wetterochs regen für ca. 17 uhr gemeldet, los gings dann gegen 21 Uhr.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (16. Mai 2013)

is schon klar, sag wo und wann bin dabei


----------



## suoixon (16. Mai 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> is schon klar, sag wo und wann bin dabei



Denke ca. 15 Uhr am Parkplatz, aber meld mich morgen noch mal ob's Rad da ist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fuzzyhead (16. Mai 2013)

kk


----------



## rebirth (17. Mai 2013)

1500?! Das sind wieder zeiten...


----------



## suoixon (17. Mai 2013)

Wer kann der kann 
Naja Wetter sieht bisher nicht so rosig aus, bin aber zuversichtlich das das Radl heut kommt. Ist immerhin schon in Feucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (17. Mai 2013)

Wir können auch gern morgen fahren, dann hab ich auch Zeit


----------



## suoixon (17. Mai 2013)

Rad ist da!
Ich Denk in der mittagspause kann ich's zusammenschrauben!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fuzzyhead (17. Mai 2013)

15.oo dann parkplatz b4/Kurt-Schumacher-Str/Weinstr.

bis dann


----------



## suoixon (17. Mai 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> 15.oo dann parkplatz b4/Kurt-Schumacher-Str/Weinstr.
> 
> bis dann



Jo!
Feinabstimmung kommt halt irgendwann! Dafür war in der Mittagspause keine Zeit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (17. Mai 2013)

wie siehts morgen aus?


----------



## Milan0 (17. Mai 2013)

Nbg TG oder STB ab 10 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (17. Mai 2013)

Morgen gerne. Zeit hätte ich. Wo?


----------



## suoixon (17. Mai 2013)

Kann morgen erst ab frühen Nachmittag, ca. 13 Uhr!


----------



## Bombenkrator (17. Mai 2013)

wo wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Mai 2013)

Kalchi? 13 Uhr wäre absolut ok


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Mai 2013)

Also heute 13 Uhr, falls sich noch jemand anschließen möchte


----------



## suoixon (18. Mai 2013)

Schaffe es nicht ganz pünktlich! 13:30 wäre super!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fuzzyhead (18. Mai 2013)

bin noch mit der Kurbel am Laborieren, viel Spaß Jungs & schönes We


----------



## rebirth (18. Mai 2013)

Um 1500 wär ich auch dabei gewesen.. 

Joh wie fährt sichs?


----------



## IRONMANq (18. Mai 2013)

15 Uhr wäre ich auch dabei, am besten Start Tennenlohe


----------



## IRONMANq (18. Mai 2013)

ich bin 15:00 Uhr Tennenlohe,
Parkplatz Kurt Schumacher/Wildpferde/ Turmberg

Wer will kann sich gerne anschließen, Trails rund um Wildpferdegehege ca 2h gerne aber ausdehnbar.

Ich warte bis 15:10 dort sonst gehts alleine los.

Canyon bike und Blauer Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (18. Mai 2013)

Wir sind jetzt wieder zurück. Evtl klappt es ja das nächste mal


----------



## rebirth (18. Mai 2013)

ich war heut in bbg fahren, das war SOOOoooo übelst schlammig.... Glaub so wie heut hab ich noch net ausgehen.


----------



## suoixon (19. Mai 2013)

Wie stehts heute? Wetter soll erst gegen Abend schlecht werden! Ansonsten wohl 24° und Sonne


----------



## rebirth (19. Mai 2013)

Kannst in bbg mitfahren um 1400


----------



## suoixon (19. Mai 2013)

14 Uhr würd ich eh net schaffen.


----------



## EWO79 (19. Mai 2013)

um 15:00 in Erlangen wär ich dabei


----------



## suoixon (19. Mai 2013)

Oha, YT Ausfahrt dann 
Hört sich gut an!

Uhrzeit ist auch gut.


----------



## EWO79 (19. Mai 2013)

Ja  wo willst fahren? Wildpferde/Kalchreuth?


----------



## suoixon (19. Mai 2013)

Jo, muss mich zwar noch weng ans Rad gewöhnen aber wird langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EWO79 (19. Mai 2013)

ok, treff dann treff ma uns 15:00 am Parkplatz bei den Wildpferde. Bin dann der mitm Wicked und blauen Evoc Rucksack


----------



## rebirth (19. Mai 2013)

geht morgen was?


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Wetter passt, könnte man drüber reden


----------



## Bombenkrator (19. Mai 2013)

wettermäßig könnts vllt klappen


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Mai 2013)

Wann würde es zeitlich bei euch passen? Mir wäre Nachmittags lieber


----------



## Mittelfranke (27. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=635872

THEMA RATHSBERG^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adebar (4. Juni 2013)

Ich hause hier in meiner Studentenbude und habe nur einen Montageständer + grundlegendes Werkzeug, aber einen Achsbruch am Hinterrad (Wintertrekkingrad). Wäre toll, wenn jemand Werkzeug verleihen würde oder sogar Zeit für eine gemeinsame Montageaktion hat *dreistfrag*  Könnte im Gegenzug auch bei Technikproblemen (iPhone Jailbreak, Android rooten, Java-, C-Programmierung, Computerhardware... also ein breit gefächertes, aber teilweise nicht sehr tiefes Wissen) helfen.


----------



## alet08 (4. Juni 2013)

Hat heut Nachmittag Jmd. Lust auf eine Schlammschlacht? Kalchi oder Rathsberg?


----------



## Mithras (4. Juni 2013)

Mist zu spät gelessen.. komme grad von Lachi zurück .. und ja  .. Schalmm


----------



## suoixon (4. Juni 2013)

In Finale Ligure wars heute top


----------



## rebirth (5. Juni 2013)

@Adebar was für werkzeug brauchst du dafür? Das solltest du evtl. dazuschreiben


----------



## microbat (5. Juni 2013)

Achse tauschen = Maulschlüssel 13 bis 17 / Gummihammer / Rundsplintzange / ggf. Herstellereigenenlagerschlüssel / Kombizange


----------



## alet08 (5. Juni 2013)

gestern neben der B4:


----------



## Mittelfranke (5. Juni 2013)

alet08 schrieb:


> gestern neben der B4:




...Pfütze...


----------



## Fabse86 (5. Juni 2013)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> ...Pfütze...



Hab gestern auch eine gefunden


----------



## Mithras (5. Juni 2013)

Wurde schon gelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2013)

Adebar schrieb:


> Ich hause hier in meiner Studentenbude und habe nur einen Montageständer + grundlegendes Werkzeug (...)


Ich hab in Sieglitzhof im Keller eigentlich alles, komme aber erst am Wochenende wieder heim ... Ansonsten heute nachmittag hierhin: http://www.e-werk.de/initiativen/fahrradwerkstatt.html 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Ketchyp (6. Juni 2013)

Adebar schrieb:


> Ich hause hier in meiner Studentenbude und habe nur einen Montageständer + grundlegendes Werkzeug, aber einen Achsbruch am Hinterrad (Wintertrekkingrad). Wäre toll, wenn jemand Werkzeug verleihen würde oder sogar Zeit für eine gemeinsame Montageaktion hat *dreistfrag*  Könnte im Gegenzug auch bei Technikproblemen (iPhone Jailbreak, Android rooten, Java-, C-Programmierung, Computerhardware... also ein breit gefächertes, aber teilweise nicht sehr tiefes Wissen) helfen.



http://www.e-werk.de/initiativen/fahrradwerkstatt.html

Man muss aber Zeit und Geduld mitbringen.

Edit: Eh, irgendwie hab ich die neuste Seite übersehen. Ups.


----------



## Adebar (6. Juni 2013)

Ich werde es heute Abend mal beim E-Werk versuchen, da ich das Rad am Wochenende verwenden wollte (es ist mein einziges mit "großer" Gangschaltung und Gepäckträger).

Ich dachte der Kranz muss auch weg, dazu fehlt das Werkzeug rebirth. Und Lagerfett und eine Bürste.

@nigthwolf
Danke für dein Angebot nigthwolf, wenn es beim E-Werk nicht klappt, komme ich nächste Woche gerne auf dich zurück , mein Wochenende hab ich schon verplant...


----------



## Ketchyp (6. Juni 2013)

Kassette muss eigentlich nicht ab. Achse rausziehen, alles säubern und fetten, Kugeln einsetzten, neue Achse kaufen/im Ewerk finden, rechten Konus draufschrauben und auf der Antriebsseite außerhalbs des Rades fest ziehen, Achse inkl Konus von der Antriebsseite einführen, auf der anderen Seite Konus drauf schrauben, spiel einstellen, festziehen, fertig.
Kettenpeitsche und Co gibts aber dort auch.

Bei der Achse musst du aufpassen wegen Länge und M10x1 oder M9.5 - die die im E Werk liegen sind auch gerne mal verbogen.


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2013)

Unter der Woche bin ich im Arbeits-Exil, also ab Montag dann wieder nicht da 

Gebrochene Achse klingt nebenbei verdaechtig nach Schraubkranz 
Das ist nie so richtig optimal. Da solltest Du grundsaetzlich mal ueber ein neues Hinterrad mit Kassettennabe nachdenken _(OK, das ist dann eine groessere Umruestung, kostet einiges fuer neue Teile usw. ...)_ - Aber wenn das Fahrrad an sich taugt ...

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## suoixon (7. Juni 2013)

Jungs, hat hier jemand Kontakte zu Uvex? Ich bräuchte noch einen Fullface!


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2013)

Glaub @Blennie hatte ma was erwähnt.

Fährst du morgen?


----------



## suoixon (7. Juni 2013)

Bin noch in Italien, ich komm erst am Sonntag heim.


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2013)

Achso  viel spass noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (11. Juni 2013)

Heute wird aber gefahren.
Ca. 16 Uhr am Parkplatz. Die übliche Runde


----------



## rebirth (11. Juni 2013)

Um 1900 kommt die nbger fraktion zum turmberg. Bin noch am überlegen ob ich hin komm oder in bbg fahr.


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Juni 2013)

Gerade regnet es halt


----------



## rebirth (11. Juni 2013)

Regen? So 2 sec. wie bei uns? Oder so dauerhaft?


----------



## Adebar (12. Juni 2013)

Die gebrochene Achse ist jetzt getauscht, wahnsinn, was die am E-Werk alles so rumliegen haben. Das Rad ist eigentlich für den Winter und weil ich es nicht wirklich pflege wäre jedes hochwertigere Hinterrad übertrieben (meine Bremsbeläge sind öfter mal wie Schmirgelpapier...).


----------



## nightwolf (12. Juni 2013)

Adebar schrieb:


> Die gebrochene Achse ist jetzt getauscht, wahnsinn, was die am E-Werk alles so rumliegen haben. (...)


Hae, damit denen der Vorrat nicht ausgeht, hab ich gestern wieder einen Teil meines Kellergeraffels dorthin spediert _(ich fahre ausserplanmaessig erst heute abend wieder auf Arbeit)_.
Allerdings war keine Hinterachse dabei, sonst haette ich sie Dir direkt angeboten 

Noch ein OT-Hinweis an die, die auch mit dem Rad zum Einkaufen fahren: Es gibt jetzt einen neuen ALDI im Roethelheimpark, der kaum Parkplaetze fuer Autos hat, dort kauft es sich um Groessenordnungen entspannter ein als in der Henke(r)strasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (12. Juni 2013)

Im Moment liegen immer wieder Äste/Stämme auf den Trails, erst recht im hinteren Teil Richtung der Abfahrt die bei der Brücke endet. Die werden lustigerweise auch immer wieder nachgelegt - ist aber irgendwo auch verständlich, mit dem Matsch schauen die Trails im Moment echt bescheiden aus.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (12. Juni 2013)

^ und wo genau soll das sein?


----------



## Ketchyp (12. Juni 2013)

pn.
Edit: ups, ganz vergessen, geht um rathsberg.


----------



## gandi85 (12. Juni 2013)

die sind mir heute auch aufgefallen. massenweise äste und kleine stämme quer zum trail gelegt. rathsberg ist zur zeit eh witzig. an einer stelle knochentrocken zehn meter weiter stehst knöcheltief im schlamm.


----------



## alet08 (14. Juni 2013)

Also so konsequent matschi von vorn bis hinten habe ich den Rathsberg noch nicht erlebt. Aber Schlamm ist gut für die Haut


----------



## Deleted 252417 (14. Juni 2013)

Jop. Rathsberg scheint selbst bei dem guten Wetter der letzten Tage nicht trocknen zu wollen.

Dafür ist es bei den Wildpferden relativ trocken. Der Sandboden hilft.

Fährt morgen Mittag/früher Nachmittag jemand?


----------



## suoixon (15. Juni 2013)

Chris und ich wollten so ca. 12 Uhr starten, vorher schaff ich leider nicht.
Beiden hätten wir bis 16 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## IRONMANq (15. Juni 2013)

Hi,
Wo startet Ihr? 12Uhr könnte ich mich anschließen, sofern erlaut


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2013)

Parkplatz Tennenlohe. Besser gesagt Turmberg heißt die Straße


----------



## alet08 (15. Juni 2013)

Wo soll´s hingehen?
Ich käme wohl auch mit (außer heut wird´s sehr lang)

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2013)

Nach Kalchreuth. Wie lang es wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Denk mal 2 Std oder mehr bestimmt


----------



## IRONMANq (15. Juni 2013)

ok, Schaltauge wieder gerade bekommen 
ich bin dabei.
12:00 Turmberg, (Parkplatz Kreuzung Kurt Schumacher-Turmberg, oder?)
2-3 Stunden klingt gut
Wie erkennt man euch ?


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2013)

Weiße Hose, schwarzes Bike. Siehst dann schon


----------



## fabbers (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo allerseits!
Ich bin nach Erlangen gezogen und würde auch gerne mal mitfahren-
Wie läuft das bei euch so ab? Muss man richtig fit sein? Ich fahre bisher immer alleine so um die 25-30km rund um den Brombachsee. Da geht es schon auch auf und ab, ich würde mich aber nicht wirklich als richtig trainiert ansehen...

Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Fuzzyhead (15. Juni 2013)

bei und wird, nach dem was ich bei im Forum verabredeten Touren gesehen habe, jeder gerne aufgenommen, egal ob schneller oder langsamer, egal ob 170mm FW oder 120mm, egal ob HT oder Fully.

Eine gewisse Grundkondition sollte man natürlich haben, aber wenn du die 25-30km in unter ~ zwei Stunden schaffst, wirst du bei den Touren im Reichswald kein Problem haben.


----------



## IRONMANq (15. Juni 2013)

Sehr schöne Runde wieder, heute!
Thx  fürs mitnehmen und auf ein neues, demnächst. 

Bilder / Videos habe ich auf "geheimen" Server, bitte kurze PM für Zugriff.


----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2013)

wo habt ihr denn bilder gemacht?

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29163
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29162
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29160
und 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29155


----------



## IRONMANq (16. Juni 2013)

nix allzu spektakuläres. Winterleite und Sandsteingrube.
Wir haben euch bei der Felsenabfahrt warscheinlich um n paar Stunden verpasst. Haben nur noch eure Pflügarbeiten am großen Felsen bestaunt 

Edit: Schöne Videos!


----------



## OliRay (16. Juni 2013)

Jep, coole Videos, macht Spaß!!! Lass es nu auch ma wenig rocken!!!
Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2013)

paar stunden kann eigentlich net sein. ihr seid ja nur ne stunde später los


----------



## Odanez (17. Juni 2013)

Hi, mein erstes mal hier und wollte auch mal fragen ob manche hier beim diesjährigen Firmathlon mitmachen? Wäre cool wenn man sich doch in den nächsten 2 Wochen mal ab und zu treffen könnte um sich etwas darauf vorzubereiten, letztes Jahr war das schon recht anstrengend 

Hab da übrigens vom letzten Mal ein Video zusammengestellt und werde das dieses Jahr auch (und hoffentlich etwas besser zusammengeschnitten) machen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3a4o0XNffU"]Firmathlon 2012 - Mountainbike Gruppe - YouTube[/nomedia]

Aber auch wenn es keine Teilnehmer des Firmathlons werden mache ich auch gerne so bei ein paar Touren mit. Nichts allzu anspruchsvolles, hab nur ein Hardtail und springen bzw. downhill kann ich nicht  Aber etwas anspruchsvolles Terrain darf ruhig sein.


----------



## suoixon (13. Juli 2013)

Geht morgen was zusammen?


----------



## IRONMANq (13. Juli 2013)

Bin ab 18:00 Uhr Tennenloher Forst, allerdings wahrscheinlich mit meiner besseren Hälfte unterwegs. (noch nicht ganz unser normaltempo )


----------



## Odanez (15. Juli 2013)

Haben am Wochenende über 75km zurückgelegt, Fürther Stadtwald, Buckenhofer / Tennenloher Forst und Brucker Lache.


----------



## suoixon (15. Juli 2013)

Odanez schrieb:


> Haben am Wochenende über 75km zurückgelegt, Fürther Stadtwald, Buckenhofer / Tennenloher Forst und Brucker Lache.



Top, gewusst hats keiner bis jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (16. Juli 2013)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Im Moment liegen immer wieder Äste/Stämme auf den Rathsberg Trails, erst recht im hinteren Teil Richtung der Abfahrt die bei der Brücke endet. Die werden lustigerweise auch immer wieder nachgelegt - ist aber irgendwo auch verständlich, mit dem Matsch schauen die Trails im Moment echt bescheiden aus.













Langsam wirds echt langweillig. Dieses Hin&Her liefern wir uns jetzt ja doch seit einiger Zeit...


----------



## suoixon (18. Juli 2013)

morgen ab mittags bereit!


----------



## IRONMANq (20. Juli 2013)

Bin heute ab 18 Uhr für ne Runde bereit.


----------



## NWD (20. Juli 2013)

wenn jemand heute sein handy auf den trails um die pferdekoppel verloren hat, bitte bei mir melden.

gruß
frank


----------



## sebastin* (22. Juli 2013)

Servus!
Ich wäre demnächst auch mal dabei....
Bin meisst Rathsberger / Atzelsberger Trails unterwegs...nur Feld- und Forstwege reicht mich nicht.
Leider meisst allein hier in der Gegend und das ist glaube ich bei meiner Risikofreude nicht so gut ;-) 
Also dann geht ich mal meine neuen Flatpedals anschrauben.....
Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## softlurch (22. Juli 2013)

*Out of Topic*

falls jemand von Euch diese beiden Gesellen sichtet, bitte Info an mich oder Polizei, es handelt sich seit heute Vormittag um Diebesgut


----------



## Fuzzyhead (22. Juli 2013)

mein zu tiefstes Beileid, hoffe, dass sie ihn oder sie kriegen oder du von den versicherungen kompensation bekommst


----------



## OliRay (23. Juli 2013)

Ein Alptraum


----------



## logan91k (25. Juli 2013)

Servus und Hallo,

bin neu was das biken betrifft (komme eigentlich mehr aus der kletter/boulder Ecke) aber habe mir nun endlich ein neues (gebrauchtes) Allmountain/Enduro-Fully gegönnt und bin nun auf der suche nach Strecken um mich mal auszuprobieren 

Würde mich auch gerne mal anschliessen wenn das okay ist (bin aber wie gesagt was Bikes betrifft der absolute Anfänger).

Gruss
Tom


----------



## Fuzzyhead (25. Juli 2013)

bekommen wir hin,
wann hast du vorzugweise immer zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolados (4. August 2013)

IRONMANq schrieb:


> nix allzu spektakuläres. Winterleite und Sandsteingrube.
> Wir haben euch bei der Felsenabfahrt warscheinlich um n paar Stunden verpasst. Haben nur noch eure Pflügarbeiten am großen Felsen bestaunt
> 
> Edit: Schöne Videos!


wo isn diese sandsteingrube `? und was geht da?


----------



## OldSchool (4. August 2013)

Zwischen Winterleite und Pferdegehege.


----------



## Strike85 (17. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Wollte heute mal ne tour machen über radsberg und so jemand lust??


----------



## Fuzzyhead (17. August 2013)

wann und was genau? wie viel uphill fährst du?


----------



## rebirth (17. August 2013)

Wie siehts sonntag bei euch aus?


----------



## suoixon (17. August 2013)

Leider schon voll verplant


----------



## Chrisinger (17. August 2013)

Morgen ist schlecht. Nächstes We gerne


----------



## nightwolf (18. August 2013)

Ich hab grade am Buergermeistersteg eine Trinkflasche gefunden - also falls die einer von Euch verloren hat, bitte melden.

Es fehlt allerdings der Stopfen vom Beissverschluss, schaut also nochmal zwischen Euren oberen Schneidezaehnen nach, vll steckt er dort  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Ketchyp (22. August 2013)

fyi: in den Erlanger Nachrichten stand vor ein paar Tagen, dass ein vom Brucker Bahnhof entwendetes Canyon MTB (~1200â¬) seinen Besitzer sucht. EigentÃ¼mer soll sich bei der PI Erlangen melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (22. August 2013)

wer nen 1200â¬ teures Bike an einem Bahnhof und dann noch in Bruck abstellt, verdient es nicht imho


----------



## rebirth (23. August 2013)

Geh heut noch ne runde?


----------



## suoixon (23. August 2013)

Morgen Pegnitz Pottenstein Runde!
Abfahrt Eltersdorf ca. 8:40 (Zug)


----------



## Fuzzyhead (23. August 2013)

wie was kost die Zugfahrt?


----------



## suoixon (23. August 2013)

Wird aber ne lockere Runde...

Naja Tagesticket, bei gerade Anzahl Mitfahrer 7â¬ Hin-ZurÃ¼ck


----------



## Fuzzyhead (23. August 2013)

8.40 in Eltersdorf am Bahnhof, bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (23. August 2013)

8,40 sind es umgenau zu sein 

Werden ca 40km und 900hm. Rückfahrt gegen 16.30 oder 17.30

Evtl werden wir 5 dann wird es ein bisschen mehr


----------



## rebirth (23. August 2013)

Pegnitz > Pottenstein > Pegnitz oder wie? 
Wo ist der Treffpunkt ohne Zug?
Kann auf Grund von Sandkerwa noch net 100%ig zusagen, aber hätt scho bock!


----------



## Chrisinger (23. August 2013)

pegnitz Bahnhof würde ich vorschlagen. kommen um 10.30 an

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34725.html die hier ist geplant


----------



## rebirth (23. August 2013)

die tour geht aber andersrum!? pottenstein > pegnitz > pottenstein


----------



## Chrisinger (23. August 2013)

Ist doch wurst. Hauptache im Uhrzeigersinn fahren


----------



## IRONMANq (23. August 2013)

bock hab ich 
lernen muss ich :-(

viel spass euch !!


----------



## Strike85 (23. August 2013)

Fahr morgen mal nach Rabenberg hoff es lohnt sich 

http://www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de/ 

bilder werd ich dann mal hochladen


----------



## Chrisinger (23. August 2013)

Da bin ich auf einen Bericht gespannt. Will da dieses Jahr auch noch hin


----------



## rebirth (23. August 2013)

@Chrisinger gugg ma auf dein tel


----------



## microbat (23. August 2013)

...welches Kernholz  hatte dergleichen am Sandkasten beim Gehege in die Abfahrten gelegt (garniert mit diesen lustigen Sprengfallen Schildchen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (23. August 2013)

Wie wo was? Am Dienstag bzw. Mittwoch ist mir nichts aufgefallen


----------



## microbat (24. August 2013)

Na dann war ein selbsternannter Blockwart zwischen Mittwoch und Freitag Abend zu Gange um seine Vorstellung von Recht und Ordnung zu demonstrieren...


----------



## Fuzzyhead (24. August 2013)

@_Chrisinger_, @suoixon, @rebirth, @etc .schön wars


----------



## Chrisinger (24. August 2013)

Top Gruppe und geile Runde!


----------



## Mittelfranke (24. August 2013)

(auch wenn ich das letzte Stück geschummelt habe )

Entspannten Abend @all


----------



## rebirth (24. August 2013)

Jo


----------



## Strike85 (25. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Also war echt der Hammer die trails sind echt geil gemacht.Aber die hm was man zurÃ¼cklegen muss sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.Ihm groÃen und ganzen aber echt empfehlenswert.Wer mal lust und zeit hat 233km zu fahren einfach mal anschreiben fahre gerne mit.
4 Bilder noch dazu.
Die nÃ¤chsten kommen die tage.
Die ganze Tour hat 50 euro pro person gekostet























10000â¬ auf einen haufen


----------



## Chrisinger (25. August 2013)

Wie lang wart ihr mit dem Zug unterwegs?


----------



## Strike85 (25. August 2013)

hin und zurück waren es ca. 10 std


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (25. August 2013)

Heftig. Habt ihr dann alles an einem Tag geschafft


----------



## Strike85 (25. August 2013)

leider nicht, aber die blaue und schwarze strecke haben wir geschafft.
Man müsste mal ein ganzen Wochenende oben bleiben. man kann sich ja bungalows mieten.


----------



## Chrisinger (25. August 2013)

Dachte ich mir fast. Wenn es die Trails wert sind, wäre das eine Überlegung


----------



## Strike85 (25. August 2013)




----------



## OliRay (25. August 2013)

ððð


----------



## Strike85 (29. August 2013)

wir fahren heute so um 13.30 oder 14.00uhr mal richtung ratsberg wer lust und laune hat sich uns anzuschliessen soll bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (29. August 2013)

Seid ihr bis 1900 am steinbrüchlein?


----------



## Strike85 (29. August 2013)

ne sorry wir fahren leider doch net.


----------



## rebirth (29. August 2013)

Na dann komm halt du zum stb um 1900.


----------



## Strike85 (29. August 2013)

wohin?? wo is des??


----------



## microbat (29. August 2013)

na da:
49.38942°N 11.11008°E

Koordinate einfach in´s Google maps Suchfeld kopieren .... und gugg´n.

Treffpunkt = Parkplatz


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. August 2013)

Falls es hier jemanden gibt. Klingt doch ganz interessant, oder?


*Produktsicherheitsingenieur - Schwerpunkt Fahrräder & Pedelecs (m/w) in Fürth gesucht*


----------



## Fuzzyhead (29. August 2013)

that's one cool ****ing story, bro


----------



## Chrisinger (29. August 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> that's one cool ****ing story, bro



Langweile


----------



## Mittelfranke (29. August 2013)

Sauerstoffmangel?!


----------



## Chrisinger (29. August 2013)

Fährt hier jemand zufällig eine Lyrik Air die ich mal kurz testen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. August 2013)

was gehtn morgen weng?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (30. August 2013)

bin auf heimaturlaub und falle erstmal aus


----------



## suoixon (30. August 2013)

Ab 12 oder 13 Uhr bin ich dabei


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisinger (30. August 2013)

gegen 14 uhr wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2013)

Mir isses wurst wann.


----------



## Strike85 (31. August 2013)

ich wäre auch mit dabei


----------



## rebirth (31. August 2013)

Top!  

   (allgemein: wirds tourig oder stolpern?)


----------



## Strike85 (31. August 2013)

mir egal wollte mal richtung hetzles fahren und ich hab noch einen mit dabei


----------



## Chrisinger (31. August 2013)

Mir ist das auch egal in Kalchi könnten wir beides machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (31. August 2013)

Mir gehts nur um die wahl der waffen


----------



## folienmaster (31. August 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand zufällig eine Lyrik Air die ich mal kurz testen könnte?



Servus

ich habe eine im Canyon drin. Musst aber raufkommen! 

Gehör zu den Oberen!! 

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## rebirth (31. August 2013)

1400 ppl kalchi?
 @suoixon @Strike85 @Chrisinger


----------



## Chrisinger (31. August 2013)

@suoixon  wie schauts jetzt aus

also ich bin dabei


----------



## suoixon (31. August 2013)

check


----------



## alet08 (31. August 2013)

...würde mich gern anschließen. Welchen Ppl meint ihr, Turmberg (in der Kurve Rchtg. Tennenlohe?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (31. August 2013)

jop


----------



## microbat (31. August 2013)

Seits ihr glei in nen Felsenkeller versumpft oder warum hat man euch am drail net gsen? Die Blechdosen standen no a weil rum.


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2013)

Fährt heut gegen abend jemand?


----------



## Chrisinger (3. September 2013)

Was verstehst du unter gegen Abend?

Mit Lampen?


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2013)

Weiß auch net. Um 3 hab ich noch nen termin, wird evtl weng dauern. Kann aber auch ganz schnell gehen..


----------



## Chrisinger (3. September 2013)

Meld dich einfach nochmal. Ich muss zwischen 6 und 7 daheim sein


----------



## microbat (3. September 2013)

@rebirth
am STB geht heute scheinbar nix zusammen,
bin mir noch unschlüssig ob ich zum TG
oder (schon wieder) die Kalchitrails fahre
- hab auch noch keinen Plan, ab wann...


----------



## microbat (3. September 2013)

...bin aber frühestens ab 18°° / spätest. 19°° Uhr am Start.
Start wäre in der Gruppe "unten" und Solo "oben".


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2013)

@Chrisinger das lohnt sich dann net
 @topolino meld dich halt nochma.


----------



## Chrisinger (3. September 2013)

@rebirth ich meinte damit ich muss in dem Zeitraum zwischen 6 und 7 daheim sein, da bei mir jemand vorbei kommt. Den restliche Zeit habe ich zur Verfügung 

Also wäre quasi ab 7 absolut ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talisman (3. September 2013)

...bei ner Kalchirunde wär ich heut abend auch dabei (mit Licht ).
bin um Sieben am PP Turmberg!
Grüße Günni


----------



## microbat (3. September 2013)

na dann komme ich ebenso 19:00 Uhr 
(mit Licht) zum PP Turmberg (also "unten")

@_rebirth falls ich vorher noch nach Hause komme -_
_ soll ich dir mal ´ne "richtige" __Lampe (für´n Lenker) einpacken?_

_und falls "JA" - ist dein Lenkstangendurchmesser 31,8 (dick) oder 25,4 mm (dünn)..._


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2013)

@topolino wart erstmal ab, muss wenn ich daheim bin erstmal testen ob ich überhaupt fahren kann nach dem "baucher" am sonntag.


----------



## microbat (3. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:
			
		

> ...nach dem "baucher" am sonntag.


 
Zahlen + Daten + Fakten + Bilder + Filme + Tiere + Menschen + Sensationen
wo ist der Bericht?


----------



## Milan0 (3. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @topolino wart erstmal ab, muss wenn ich daheim bin erstmal testen ob ich überhaupt fahren kann nach dem "baucher" am sonntag.



Oh doch schlimmer?


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2013)

naja, spaßig isses net grad


----------



## old_cube (3. September 2013)

Würde auch mitfahren heute Abend. Wäre dann 19 Uhr in Kalchreuth am Parkplatz


----------



## 0815p (3. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @topolino wart erstmal ab, muss wenn ich daheim bin erstmal testen ob ich überhaupt fahren kann nach dem "baucher" am sonntag.



beim wurzeleck oder nachn biergarden


----------



## talisman (3. September 2013)

old_cube schrieb:


> Würde auch mitfahren heute Abend. Wäre dann 19 Uhr in Kalchreuth am Parkplatz



Nee, am Parkplatz in Tennenlohe: http://goo.gl/maps/QUg1e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old_cube (3. September 2013)

talisman schrieb:


> Nee, am Parkplatz in Tennenlohe: http://goo.gl/maps/QUg1e



Das erklärt, warum ich euch nicht am Parkplatz getroffen habe...  Beim nächsten mal weiß ich bescheid. War dann alleine noch ne Runde heizen.


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> beim wurzeleck



Am wasser da halt  mit tiefem sattel hätt ich das ding garnet gemerkt...


----------



## suoixon (6. September 2013)

Wenn einer Lust hat morgen auf ne Runde mit dem Rennrad kann er Bescheid geben.
Werd so 2-3h runterreißen morgen Vormittag.


----------



## Adebar (7. September 2013)

Ich habe einen Shimano Deore LX LRS in 28 Zoll mit Schnellspannern zu verkaufen, dazu gibts zwei no name MÃ¤ntel.
Verkauf nur bei persÃ¶nlicher Abholung in Sieglitzhof, deswegen auch hier im Erlangen Theard. Verkauf nur bei Abholung, weil ich nicht die Erfahrung habe, um den Zustand des LRS einzuschÃ¤tzen.  Preislich setze ich mal 40â¬ an.
Sollten weiter Informationen oder besser Bilder :S gewÃ¼nscht sein, einfach melden.

AuÃerdem hÃ¤tte ich ein Rad abzugeben, das zwar wahrscheinlich wieder an einen Studenten gehen wird, das aber einen gemufften Stahlrahmen hat. Vll hat ja jemand Lust ein Fixie zu bauen. Ist Ã¼brigens mit der aktuellen Lenkerstellung ein super spaÃiges FahrgefÃ¼hl  Ich stell einfach mal ein Bild dazu.

Edit: Sollten die 40â¬ Ã¼berteuert sein, bin ich offen fÃ¼r (deutlich) niedrigere Angebote. Ich kann den Preis leider nicht einschÃ¤tzen.
Edit2: Der LRS ist jetzt fÃ¼r 25â¬ weg, das Rad ist auch weg. Wenn jemand die MÃ¤ntel fÃ¼r eine Bergbiermarke will, einfach melden.


----------



## microbat (7. September 2013)

@Talisman
der Trail abseits der Schotterpiste von oben nach unten ist ja goldig - er bräuchte nur etwas Zuwendung...


----------



## talisman (8. September 2013)

...darum kümmern sich doch die Wildschweine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin M. (8. September 2013)

War die Woche mal bisschen auf Erkundungstour in und um Erlangen. Finden sich schon einige lustige Trails. Hetzles, Tennelohe bei den Wildpferden und Kalchreuth (v. a. der Drop von dem Felsen beim Felsenkeller) haben Spaß gemacht. Rathsberg ist auch cool, nur war's bei der Downhill-Strecke stellenweise ganz schön zerbombt. Aber das hängt ja wahrscheinlich mit den Forstamt-Problemen dort zusammen, oder?


----------



## Mittelfranke (8. September 2013)

ja, mit der Stadt und den Besitzern, denen viel Grund oben gehört.
Dazu gabs mal n Thread, den ich aber im Moment nicht finde... 

Edit: gefunden 

--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=635872


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2013)

Moin, fährt heut jemand?


----------



## microbat (11. September 2013)

@_rebirth_
Ja - aber erst ab 19:00 Uhr und wenn das Wetter nicht zu garstig ist.
Mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 80% soll es heute Abend in der Gegend K.reuth 
ergiebig Regnen. Soll bereits am Nachmittag los gehen - inklusive kräftigen Wind.
Ab morgen Abend wird´s wieder besser...

guckst du:
http://www.t-online.de/advtoi/wetter/info/niederschlagsradar.html
= zu garstig...


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2013)

Na dann halt erst wieder ab morgen...


----------



## Strike85 (14. September 2013)

Geht jemand morgen eine runde drehn??
wenn des wetter net so eklig is


----------



## rebirth (14. September 2013)

Is mir zu riskant, dann kommst wieder einfach nicht..


----------



## Strike85 (14. September 2013)

wie dann komm ich net???


----------



## Florian (16. September 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo online schon Bilder / Videos / Ergebnisse vom Bremsspur - Endurorennen am Samstag?


----------



## coastdriver (16. September 2013)

Servus,

gibt´s hier jemanden der öfters XC fährt? Bevorzugt die Trails beim Ponygehege und Winterleite/Kalchreuther Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strike85 (21. September 2013)

geht heute jemand am rathsberg a runde rolln???


----------



## Fuzzyhead (21. September 2013)

ja, wann wärst du da?


----------



## Strike85 (21. September 2013)

könnte mich etz fertig machen dann wäre ich so in 45 min am rathsberg


----------



## Fuzzyhead (21. September 2013)

sagen wir um 13oo Kreuzung Rathsberger Str/ Leo hauck Str? oder wo würdest lieber den treffpunkt hinlegen?


----------



## Strike85 (21. September 2013)

wenn man vom waldkrankenhaus die strasse hoch fährt und dann link nach ratsberg abiegt an der kreuzung


----------



## Fuzzyhead (21. September 2013)

also ganz oben? kk 13oo


----------



## Strike85 (21. September 2013)

jo ich bin da +-5 bis 10 min


----------



## Strike85 (21. September 2013)

fahr ein schwarzes Mondraker zenith mit goldenen Lenker


----------



## Fuzzyhead (21. September 2013)

, schön wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strike85 (21. September 2013)

ja des war es auf jedenfall  und die Oberschenkel tun mir etz weh


----------



## gandi85 (21. September 2013)

Ists da ned viel zu matschig grad?


----------



## Strike85 (21. September 2013)

nö hat gepasst


----------



## rebirth (21. September 2013)

@gandi85 war mitn fusion usw auch da heut. War schon schlammig, aber alles fahrbar


----------



## gandi85 (21. September 2013)

Wer hat euch geguidet? 
Ich fahr grad kalchreuth. Geht überragend.


----------



## rebirth (21. September 2013)

Der patrick. Sind annähernd die strecke vom rennen letzte woche gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (21. September 2013)

na dann habt ihr ja alles mitgenommen, was geht.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (21. September 2013)

Jo, war cool heut, und mit Einkehr!


----------



## Chucknorman (23. September 2013)

Servus,
bin gerade dabei zwecks Studium nach Erlangen zu ziehen und kenne mich leider trailtechnisch absolut nicht aus.

Wäre top wenn man sich hier bei irgendjemand mit Durchblick in den Erlanger Wäldern mal anschließen kann.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (23. September 2013)

sag wann dann machen wir das


----------



## Chucknorman (23. September 2013)

Wie siehts mit Sonntag aus?


----------



## rebirth (23. September 2013)

Wäre evtl dabei


----------



## Chrisinger (23. September 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## Fuzzyhead (23. September 2013)

joa passt, wenn jemand unter der Woche wieder rathsberg mitwill und auch dem uphill nicht abgeneigt ist, bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Chucknorman (23. September 2013)

Eine Tour unter der Woche ist kein Problem muss allerdings um 14 Uhr an die Uni weswegen nur früher oder später in Frage kommt.


Schonmal jemand mit dem Rad von Erlangen nach Osternohe geradelt? Laut maps sind das 30km einfach.


----------



## rebirth (23. September 2013)

Ich könnte meistens so um 4 in ER sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (24. September 2013)

Wie sieht's heute aus?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2013)

18:30 steinbrüchlein


----------



## lowfat (24. September 2013)

dabei. Mit Hirbirn.


----------



## suoixon (24. September 2013)

Hm, das ist mir zu spät!


----------



## sebastin* (25. September 2013)

jemand heute gg. 17:00 Rathsberg/Atzelsberg dabei?


----------



## gandi85 (25. September 2013)

Ja, wir fahren ab 17 uhr ab waldkrankenhaus


----------



## sebastin* (25. September 2013)

Treffpunkt? wkh oder im Wald?


----------



## gandi85 (25. September 2013)

Haupteingang wkh


----------



## gandi85 (25. September 2013)

Durchwachsene Tour, viel feldweg, viel aua. Aber 2 neue trails. Passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastin* (26. September 2013)

NAch deinem "langen Einfahren" wars doch noch ganz gut.
Bin auf jeden Fall mal wieder dabei......will unbedingt jetzt mal die Kalchreuth Trails kennenlernen...
Sa / So???


----------



## gandi85 (26. September 2013)

Bei mir siehts derzeit nicht so aus als könnt ich we fahrn. Meine hüfte hat doch bissl was abbekommen gestern. Kann kaum laufen.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (26. September 2013)

, gute Besserung


----------



## gandi85 (26. September 2013)

ja, muss morgen mal testen obs beim radfahren auch weh tut. Vielleicht ists ja nur beim laufen so. Die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt


----------



## Höfbert (27. September 2013)

wie schauts morgen aus?


----------



## gandi85 (27. September 2013)

Hey höfi, wie siehts sonntag aus, morgen wenn überhaupt voll slow, hüfte tut weh. So ab 12 könnte evtl klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (27. September 2013)

Also gut, morgen sollte klappen. 11 ging auch. Kalchreuther runde?


----------



## Chucknorman (28. September 2013)

Wie siehts jetzt aus mit Sonntag?


----------



## rebirth (28. September 2013)

Würd evtl auch vorbei schauen um 11. Is sicher das du fährst?


----------



## Chucknorman (28. September 2013)

Ich fahr aufjedenfall. Kenn mich allerdings in Erlangen noch nicht aus.


----------



## gandi85 (28. September 2013)

Also wir starten um 12 am parkplatz (thurmnerg???) hinter der tech fak bei kreisverkehr in der kurve.


----------



## rebirth (28. September 2013)

Roger.


----------



## Höfbert (28. September 2013)

Bin dabei. Fährt zufällig jemand aus Nürnberg kommend mim Auto und kann mich mitnehmen?


----------



## rebirth (28. September 2013)

@Fuzzyhead bist auch dabei?


----------



## sebastin* (28. September 2013)

...wäre morgen dabei! Hab' heut' den Tag mit ner Aspirin begonnen :-( .... und das bei deeeeem Wetter ... FCK


----------



## Fuzzyhead (28. September 2013)

gerade erst aufgestanden , ich wünsch euch eine schöne tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (28. September 2013)

Bin morgen auch am Start


----------



## Höfbert (28. September 2013)

Schee wars auch wenn ich das Geschwätz nicht ertrage...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (28. September 2013)

Gute Runde! Und ja...auch gutes Geschwätz!


----------



## gandi85 (28. September 2013)

Zur nächsten ausfahrt spendier ich ne runde ritalin aus meiner schule, vielleicht wirds dann besser.


----------



## microbat (28. September 2013)

des gschwätz war scho grenzwertig unterhaltsam 
und macht Ritalin schneller & ausdauernder


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. September 2013)

Über was müsst ihr denn da geredet haben, dass Höfbert irgendwas schlimm fand? Der größte Quatsch kommt doch sonst immer von ihm


----------



## microbat (29. September 2013)

gandi85 + Höfbert = Quatsch³ 

Die Geschichten aus dem täglichen Leben waren aber unterhaltend...


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2013)

Fährt jemand von den üblichen verdächtigen auch mit?


----------



## Mhomas (29. September 2013)

Heut wär ich auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (29. September 2013)

Ich bin heute raus, muss den gestrigen tag erst verdauen.


----------



## gandi85 (29. September 2013)

würde aber evtl. mit dem auto zum felsenkeller kommen. Käseküng essen.


----------



## sebastin* (29. September 2013)

Also: Zeit und Ort???

12:00 Tumrberg???


----------



## Mhomas (29. September 2013)

14 Uhr wäre mir lieber.


----------



## sebastin* (29. September 2013)

...für mich auch OK ... sonst noch jnd?




Mhomas schrieb:


> 14 Uhr wäre mir lieber.


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2013)

@topolino fährst du?
 @Mike_Cremer lässt dich evtl überreden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (29. September 2013)

@rebirth 
ja - heute Nachmittag (voraussichtlich gegen 15:00)
Kalchreuth oder TG...


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2013)

1400 wird nix?


----------



## Mhomas (29. September 2013)

Dann fahr mer doch um 15 Uhr alle zusammen oder?


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2013)

Würd auch passen.
 @Fuzzyhead @Höfbert auch böcke?


----------



## Mhomas (29. September 2013)

Ich müsste in 15 min los wenn wir 14 Uhr fahren. Ich geh jetzt aber mal von 15 Uhr aus. Wenn sich also in nächster Zeit keiner meldet, bin ich 15 Uhr in Erlangen.


----------



## sebastin* (29. September 2013)

Bin um 15-00 auch dabei.
 @Mhomas: Wenn keiner der Kalchi-Aborighinies (oder so) dabei ist, gehn wir Burgberg...


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2013)

Bis gleich


----------



## Fuzzyhead (29. September 2013)

war gerade schon mit freunden, man es ist herbst geworden von gestern auf heute laub, rathsberg macht aber super laune bei dem wetter ist aber auch wirklich sehr viel los da oben, viel spaß beim fahren und passt auf die rentner auf!


----------



## microbat (29. September 2013)

welcher Burgberg?


----------



## Mhomas (29. September 2013)

Ich fahr jetzt los, mit dem Ziel Turmberg Parkplatz.

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (29. September 2013)

@topolino
war die frage an mich gewandt, wenn ja versteh ich sie nicht hhhhehe


----------



## microbat (29. September 2013)

@Fuzzyhead

nee - der  sebastin*  schrieb etwas vom "Burgberg".
Hat sich auf der heutigen Tour geklärt...
...Burgberg = Ratsberg auch wenn da keine Burg(ruine) drauf steht - aber es gibt dort eine Burgbergstraße usw. etc. pp...


----------



## gandi85 (29. September 2013)

und tour war gut?


----------



## microbat (29. September 2013)

ja - super gut 

es war nur insgesamt voll - das fing am Parkplatz an und hörte am Trail auf...


----------



## lowfat (29. September 2013)

heute war echter Almabtriebauf den Trails. Deshalb haben wir uns auch getroffen.


----------



## rebirth (30. September 2013)

@Chucknorman bedeutet "bin dabei" in BW "je nach dem ob ich lust hab oder nicht..."?


----------



## Chucknorman (30. September 2013)

Habe eine halbe Stunde gewartet aber wahrscheinlich am falschen Parkplatz. 
Heut noch jemand Lust auf Rathsberg?


----------



## rebirth (1. Oktober 2013)

Wo warst du denn?


----------



## Chucknorman (1. Oktober 2013)

War um 12 am Turmbergparkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (1. Oktober 2013)

Turmbergparkplatz = 

49.55881°N 11.03460°E


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2013)

Mhomas schrieb:


> Dann fahr mer doch um 15 Uhr alle zusammen oder?





Chucknorman schrieb:


> War um 12 am Turmbergparkplatz.



Hmmm


----------



## Fuzzyhead (2. Oktober 2013)

ja ok passiert halt, kein grund päpstlicher als der papst zu sein nech


----------



## Chucknorman (2. Oktober 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Also wir starten um 12 am parkplatz (thurmnerg???) hinter der tech fak bei kreisverkehr in der kurve.




Bin davon ausgegangen aber ist ja jetzt egal


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2013)

Eben. War ja nicht die letzte ausfahrt.


----------



## sebastin* (2. Oktober 2013)

Freitag 16:00 Atzelsberg/Rathsberg
Treffpunkt Waldkrankenhaus
~2,5h
Jemand dabei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (2. Oktober 2013)

Freitag ist bei mir schlecht aber wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus?


----------



## suoixon (9. Oktober 2013)

Fährt heut jemnad?


----------



## Chucknorman (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja, werd aber erst um 18.30 starten können.


----------



## rebirth (9. Oktober 2013)

Joe is dir 1830 zu spät?


----------



## sebastin* (9. Oktober 2013)

Erkältung :-(


----------



## suoixon (9. Oktober 2013)

Muss doch absagen, hab mir das Knie verdreht und fall auf jeden Fall heute aus!


----------



## suoixon (18. Oktober 2013)

Morgen ca. 14 Uhr ne Runde um Tennenlohe, mal wieder Richtung Felsenkeller mitnehmen.
Chris und ich bisher


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Oktober 2013)




----------



## rebirth (18. Oktober 2013)

Würdet ihr am buck fahren?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (19. Oktober 2013)

14oo standardtreffpunkt am parkplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (19. Oktober 2013)

Jop


----------



## Fuzzyhead (19. Oktober 2013)

viel spass jungs, bei mir ist wieder was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## polar-rhino (22. Oktober 2013)

heyhey.
Bin neu in Erlangen und kenn mich nur begrenzt aus, was das örtliche betrifft...
hätte mittwoch oder auch donnerstag zeit eine runde zu drehen, hat jemand lust und laune?  bin nur begrenzt schnell bergauf :-D
grüße


----------



## rebirth (22. Oktober 2013)

Bist du mobil? Nürnberg steinbrüchlein und tiergarten schon ein begriff?

(Heute z.B. ist 1900 steinbrüchlein angesagt)


----------



## Milan0 (22. Oktober 2013)

Aber nur mit Lampe


----------



## Ketchyp (22. Oktober 2013)

polar-rhino schrieb:


> heyhey.
> Bin neu in Erlangen und kenn mich nur begrenzt aus, was das örtliche betrifft...
> hätte mittwoch oder auch donnerstag zeit eine runde zu drehen, hat jemand lust und laune?  bin nur begrenzt schnell bergauf :-D
> grüße



Vormittags Zeit? Ich war die letzten 2 Monate nicht mehr auf dem Rad, daher bin ich auch nur begrenzt schnell  Bin aber gerade noch am auskurieren, würde daher wohl erst ab nächster Woche fahren. Was fährst du denn?


----------



## polar-rhino (22. Oktober 2013)

Nürnberg steinbrüchlein und tiergarten sagt mir nichts, bisher war ich nur im tennenloher forst zweimal. fahre ein fully. und mobil nicht wirklich hab halt mein fahrrad, aber kien auto oder zeitfahrkarte von der s-bahn, aber da werd ich wenn das da gut ist, auch mal hinkommen...
vormittags hab ich zeit ja...


----------



## Chucknorman (22. Oktober 2013)

Mittwoch und Donnerstag habe ich auch immer vorlesungsfrei sodass mann ja mal zusammen starten kann. Bin allerdings auch erst seit kurzem hergezogen.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (22. Oktober 2013)

morgen ist bei mir bis ~18.15 schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polar-rhino (23. Oktober 2013)

wie schauts morgen um den mittag rum aus? in erlangen?


----------



## Chucknorman (23. Oktober 2013)

Werde morgen wohl um 10.30 am Schlossplatz in Erlangen starten. Wenn dir das nicht zu früh ist gib einfach Bescheid.

Du studierst nicht auch zufällig Maschienenbau?


----------



## derwaaal (23. Oktober 2013)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Werde morgen wohl um 10.30 am Schlossplatz in Erlangen starten. Wenn dir das nicht zu früh ist gib einfach Bescheid.
> 
> Du studierst nicht auch zufällig Maschienenbau?



Ja, die Studenten! Die ham wieder mal Zeit!!


----------



## sebastin* (23. Oktober 2013)

danke derwaal ;-)
Den Kommentar hatte ich schon getippt und wieder gelöscht!
....aber ich beneide Euch, dass ihr diese Herbsttage bei Tageslicht nutzen könnt!


----------



## polar-rhino (23. Oktober 2013)

bin um 10:30 da. halbschale nehm ich an - oder? und wo genau da? am haupteingang? gibts da einen? xD jaja die neuen. ne kein maschienenbauer nicht ma student, ich darf nich -.- ... noch nicht.


----------



## polar-rhino (23. Oktober 2013)

achso schlossplatz  -ich schau mal auf die karte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (23. Oktober 2013)

Schau dir mal mein Rad in meinem Album an das kannst gar nicht übersehen


----------



## derwaaal (24. Oktober 2013)

Servus,
ist heute jemand am Rathsberg unterwegs? Oder woanders was man von ER gut erreichen kann?
Ich hätte gedacht, nach der Arbeit so ab 17°° bis 17:30 starten.


----------



## sebastin* (25. Oktober 2013)

Heute 16:00 oder 16:30?

~25km Rathsberg/Atzelsberg u. Umgebung?


----------



## derwaaal (25. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, hab heute ne Mini-OP beim Hautarzt hinter mir, jetzt muss ich erstmal zwei Wochen Pause machen.
Gestern war ich zwar alleine aber war trotzdem interessant, ich war zwar erst später als geplant oben durch navigatorische Verfransung im Meilwald aber schönes Trailing und Abfahren ging trotzdem.

Viel Spaß und demnächst klappt's dann vielleicht auch


----------



## Mittelfranke (25. Oktober 2013)

Aufpassen Freunde 

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/erlangen-mit-kontrollen-gegen-radfahrer-1.3238973

"Unter der Lupe: Die Polizisten der Erlanger Polizeiinspektion und der  Nürnberger Bereitschaftspolizei schauen sich die Fahrräder genau an.  *Sie müssen in einem technisch einwandfreien Zustand sein*."

 ...zum Glück habe ich erst nen Service gemacht


----------



## sebastin* (25. Oktober 2013)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> Aufpassen Freunde
> 
> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/erlangen-mit-kontrollen-gegen-radfahrer-1.3238973
> 
> ...



Puh, muss ich mal meinen Fahrzeugschein raussuchen und meinen neuen Flaschenhalter noch eintragen lassen. ... ist eigentlich Schlauchlos erlaubt ... und wieviel Mindestprofitiefe brauche ich?


----------



## Milan0 (26. Oktober 2013)

Vorsichtig nicht ganz auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, einen Kumpel von mir haben Sie 15 abgenommen, wegen fehlender Pedal- und Speichenreflektoren. Sind keine 45 geworden, weil er noch China Knoggs LED Lichter vorzeigen konnte!


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Oktober 2013)

Nach dem was ich aus Erlangen kenne, reichts normalerweise wenn man irgendwas hat was noch vorn und nach hinten leuchtet und man nicht völlig außerhalb der im Straßenverkehr vorgesehenen Regeln unterwegs ist.
Wenn man dann noch dezent freundlich zu den Kontrolleuren in grün ist kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## rebirth (31. Oktober 2013)

@Mittelfranke was wirds denn?


----------



## Mittelfranke (31. Oktober 2013)

@rebirth: Stalker du 

ääähm - wird wohl n Torque werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (31. Oktober 2013)

=) Schon bestellt? Welches denn?


----------



## Mittelfranke (31. Oktober 2013)

nein, noch nicht bestellt. 
Gefallen würde das neue Trailflow.
ggf. behalte ich auch mein Hobel und es kommt n FRX ins Haus


----------



## suoixon (31. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich nachvollziehen mit dem Trailflow... da kenn ich noch jemanden der damit sympatisiert


----------



## rebirth (31. Oktober 2013)

da kenn ich auch jemand, der hats aber schon daheim. nein, nicht ich


----------



## Fuzzyhead (31. Oktober 2013)

im outlet gibts noch einige 2013er modelle gut reduziert.


----------



## suoixon (31. Oktober 2013)

Naja, das 2014er ist schon ne Ansage.
X01, CCDBA, RS RC2DH... das fÃ¼r 2800â¬ top auf jeden Fall


----------



## microbat (31. Oktober 2013)

würd´ ich so was haben wollen... 
dann das 2014 - hat wirklich "leckere" Teile dran.
Das Outlet Teil aus 2013 hat den "falschen" Dämpfer / Gabel / Antrieb / Farbe.


----------



## rebirth (31. Oktober 2013)

Topo kauf das ding und dann kaufst nen schönen rahmen dazu


----------



## microbat (31. Oktober 2013)

Derartige Überlegungen hatte ich schon und durchgerechnet...
...letzten Endes bleibt der Preis ziemlich gleich.
Egal was ich beschaffen würde, ich müsste noch irgendwelche Teile vom neuen Radl verkaufen. 
Von privat Teile verkaufen ist nicht lukrativ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (2. November 2013)

Ist morgen jemand am Start.
Wollt eigentlich nach Osternohe nachdems am Freitag recht spaßig war aber die haben morgen dicht.


----------



## rebirth (2. November 2013)

Wie du warst in onohe? Mit welchem bike?


----------



## Chucknorman (2. November 2013)

War auf nem roten Speci Enduro unterwegs.


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2013)

Größer, dünn und brille?


----------



## Chucknorman (3. November 2013)

Nein ohne Brille. War ein 2013er Comp.


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2013)

Hast mich(uns) net gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (3. November 2013)

Woher sollte dich (euch) auch erkennen, war na noch nie mit euch untwerwegs.

Naja vielleicht passt das Wetter nächstes WE und man sieht sich im Park.


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2013)

1. Hab ich ein bild als avatar
2. Fahren net viele Nicos im Park


----------



## Chucknorman (3. November 2013)

Zu
1. Ich hab keinen gesehen der mit Baseballcap und Sonnenbrille unterwegs war
2. Habe ich im Park besseres zu tun als Fahrräder mit IBC Usern abzugleichen


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2013)

tztztz


----------



## FrozenSmoke (16. November 2013)

Servus Leute,
hat einer von euch ne Nuss mit der ich die Ethirteen Innenlager rausbekomme?
Niemand hier hat sowas und 15 Euro für einmal Tretlager rausbauen zahlen it mir auch zu doof 
Cheers


----------



## Fuzzyhead (16. November 2013)

mach mal nen foto, ich habe so eins :

http://www.bike24.net/i/p/6/6/61166_00_d.jpg

und dafür auch das passende werkzeug.


----------



## nightwolf (17. November 2013)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> hat einer von euch ne Nuss mit der ich die Ethirteen Innenlager rausbekomme?
> Niemand hier hat sowas und 15 Euro für einmal Tretlager rausbauen zahlen it mir auch zu doof
> Cheers


Geh halt mal in die E-Werk-Fahrradwerkstatt. Die haben alles moegliche.
Ich hab dort neulich von meiner Stadtgurke das Tretlager rausgemacht. War zwar ein ganz normales Shitmano mit Vierkantwelle _(dafuer haette ich das Werkzeug ja selber)_, aber es war so fest reingegammelt, dass man anderthalb meter Hebel gebraucht hat - und *den* hab ich daheim eben nicht  

Ansonsten wie bereits gepostet: Ich hab auch grad keine Ahnung, was fuer ein Teil Du genau suchst 

P.S.: Sowas da??
http://www.cosmicsports.de/products/ethirteen-innenlager


----------



## rebirth (17. November 2013)

Für mich sieht das aus als würdne stink normale 6kant nuss passen.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (17. November 2013)

Nope nichts normales passt leider... muss man sich ne spezielle nuss von ethirteen holen. und ja genau son Tretlager habe ich. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass die das beim Ewerk haben aber nachfragen kostet ja nichts


----------



## Fuzzyhead (17. November 2013)

habe die nicht, kanns du knicken, wo wohnst du ich kanns dir vorbeibringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polar-rhino (28. November 2013)

Morgen (Freitag) Jemand um in RIchtung Rathsberg ein bisschen runter zu rollern?


----------



## suoixon (28. November 2013)

Ich hab momentan keine Gabel :/
29er kommt erst nächste Woche


----------



## Chucknorman (29. November 2013)

Wär dabei kann aber erst um 17 Uhr.


----------



## polar-rhino (29. November 2013)

meine beleuchtung ist leider nicht gut genug, um im stockdustern zu fahren. vorallem wenn man die strecken ned so gut kennt, bleibt man dann leider zu leicht am baum hängen...


----------



## Chucknorman (29. November 2013)

Ok wann wärs dir am liebsten?


----------



## sebastin* (29. November 2013)

wäre am Samstag Ca. 11uhr dabei


----------



## suoixon (30. November 2013)

So das Wetter gibt ja ne Tour her.
Heute 13 oder 14 Uhr? Abfahrt Tennenlohe?


----------



## suoixon (1. Dezember 2013)

Apropos: hat eigentlich hier jemand Lust die Pegnitz Runde noch mal im Herbst/Winter zu drehen?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (1. Dezember 2013)

gerne immer, muss bis dahin nur dafür sorgen, dass die zehen nicht abfrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. Dezember 2013)

Joe frag mal bei @Blennie nach. Denk die wollen die nächste woche fahren.


----------



## ramses04 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hat heute jemand ne schwarze Uvex Brille nähe Winterleite gefunden?
Irgendwo dort muss meine verloren gegangen sein.


----------



## polar-rhino (3. Dezember 2013)

wär heute jemand dabei, bergab zu schlängeln? 
grüße!


----------



## polar-rhino (3. Dezember 2013)

so um 12:00 vllt?


----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2013)

Um 1900 am stb, ja.


----------



## nightwolf (4. Dezember 2013)

Die Stadt schreibt zum Thema Meilwald

FYI  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (4. Dezember 2013)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Die Stadt schreibt zum Thema Meilwald
> 
> FYI
> 
> LG ... Wolfi



machst du das noch größer publik hier im forum? wäre wohl nicht schlecht, wenn da viele kommen.


----------



## rebirth (4. Dezember 2013)

Gute idee. Und alle anwesenden bekommen dann schön ne anzeige


----------



## Ketchyp (4. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Gute idee. Und alle anwesenden bekommen dann schön ne anzeige






Kombinieren wir doch eine Art Sternfahrt-CM zu dem Amt


----------



## nightwolf (4. Dezember 2013)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> machst du das noch größer publik hier im forum? wäre wohl nicht schlecht, wenn da viele kommen.


Hab jetzt noch im Rathsberg-Verbots-Thread gepostet.
Du kannst ja gern noch weiter verlinken 


rebirth schrieb:


> Gute idee. Und alle anwesenden bekommen dann schön ne anzeige


Wenn Du mit dem Stadtfahrrad zum Termin kommst _(mit ner ordentlichen Beleuchtung  )_ dann kann Dir keiner was


----------



## Axalp (5. Dezember 2013)

Ist doch klasse, dass die Stadt den Dialog sucht. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Dezember 2013)

Finde ich aus positiv. Vielleicht findet sich eine gute Lösung!

Werde auch da sein


----------



## Mittelfranke (5. Dezember 2013)

komme ebenfalls


----------



## nightwolf (7. Dezember 2013)

Mal was anderes 

Hat einer von Euch seinen 8er Inbus im Roethelheimpark verloren?
Ich hab heute frueh einen solchen erst fast ueberfahren  und anschliessend sichergestellt.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## suoixon (7. Dezember 2013)

Heute XC runde?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fuzzyhead (11. Dezember 2013)

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...en-den-frieden-im-erlanger-meilwald-1.3332476

es beginnt wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (11. Dezember 2013)

Die hätten mal lieber über den Termin am Montag berichten sollen, war leider nicht anwesend


----------



## Fuzzyhead (11. Dezember 2013)

wie was war montag?


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Dezember 2013)

Das ist erst im Januar


----------



## Fuzzyhead (11. Dezember 2013)

was ich an dem artikel nicht verstehe ist die bildunterschrift

d.h. das es um den wald westlich der rathsberger str. geht und nicht um den viel schnelleren und öfter befahrenen teil östlich der straße...


----------



## balt (11. Dezember 2013)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Die Stadt schreibt zum Thema Meilwald
> 
> FYI
> 
> LG ... Wolfi



Hallo Wolfi,

super, dass Du das postest - wo hat die Stadt denn das genau veröffentlicht? Ich finde es einen guten Ansatz der Stadt, das Gespräch zu suchen. Und würde bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils erstmal guten Willen unterstellen.

Beste Grüße
Balt


----------



## nightwolf (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo miteinander,

Wo das veroeffentlicht wurde, weiss ich nicht.
Ich hab den Scan per Mail bekommen, ueber den Mailverteiler der MTB-Gruppe der DAV-Sektion Erlangen.

Spontan hatte ich gedacht, dass das im Wald ausgehaengt war - Aber wenn dem so waere, dann haette das ja laengst jeder gewusst, schon vor meinem Beitrag  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## suoixon (15. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem ja doch mal ein paar nach Rabenberg wollten, wie siehts aus und das ganze mit Trailtrophy verbinden?

Wäre 12./13. Juni 14


----------



## nightwolf (20. Dezember 2013)

Es kam heute noch ein Update:



> aufgrund vieler Anfragen von interessierten Mountainbikern haben wir uns entschlossen, die Örtlichkeit zu ändern: Das Gespräch findet nun im Erlanger Rathaus, 1. Stock im kleinen Sitzungssaal statt.


Quelle: 


> Ralf Jähnert
> 
> Stadt Erlangen
> Amt für Umweltschutz und Energiefragen
> ...


----------



## alex220 (20. Dezember 2013)

Morgen geht was zusammen ?


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balt (20. Dezember 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Morgen geht was zusammen ?



Ich habe interesse, kann es aber noch nicht sicher sagen, ob es bei mir klappen würde. Könnten gerne auch per PM Telefonnummern austauschen, um uns konkreter auszutauschen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Dezember 2013)

Ihr könnt Euch über Weihnachten schon mal Gedanken machen, was mit dem Satz
  "In einem zweiten Schritt wird eine Beschilderung vor Ort ins Auge gefasst."
gemeint sein könnte...


----------



## suoixon (24. Dezember 2013)

Was soll man sagen... Rentner sind halt die größere Wählergruppe


----------



## Bloodstorm (4. Januar 2014)

Wann steht denn mal wieder was an? Ich würde gernemal bei was Einsteigerfreundlichen mitfahren (XC)


----------



## polar-rhino (7. Januar 2014)

morgen um den mittag rum etwas abfahrtorientiertes am start? vllt so um 11:00 am schlossplatz?


----------



## Bloodstorm (7. Januar 2014)

Hab zu der Zeit leider noch Schule :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (7. Januar 2014)

Hab evtl. am Donnerstag Abend an einen Night Ride gedacht, Wetter ist ja schön mild


----------



## polar-rhino (7. Januar 2014)

wann könnte denn morgen jemand vor dunkel werden?


----------



## Yankee Doodle (8. Januar 2014)

Bezüglich Treffen am Montag, den 13. Januar mit dem Amt für Umweltschutz in Erlangen auch an dieser Stelle: Ich denke, die meisten sind sich einig, dass ein möglichst vollzähliges Erscheinen sehr sinnvoll ist. Gar nicht um durch Masse zu bestechen und einzuschüchtern, sondern einfach um zu zeigen, dass Mountainbiker in Erlangen ein ganz normales Gesellschaftsbild abgeben. Ich habe gestern noch mit dem Vorsitzenden vom DAV telefoniert, die sind auch sehr zuversichtlich, dass es ein offenes und produktives Gespräch wird.
Wir haben zwischen den Feiertagen ein Paper erarbeitet, in welchem die rechtliche Situation recht umfassend beleuchtet wird und auch auf die möglichen Vorwürfe und Konfliktfelder eingegangen wird. Darüber hinaus haben wir die verwendeten Studien, Gesetze und Statistiken in einem Dropbox Ordner gesammelt. Die ersten 8 Seiten des Word Dokuments sind die aufgearbeiteten Infos, die folgenden Zusammenfassungen der beigefügten Texte. Ziel ist es einfach, dass wir als Mountainbiker am Montag direkt sehr fundiert diskutieren können und unseren Standpunkt auch belegen können. Wir hoffen, dass das Paper und die Sammlung dazu beiträgt. Die Lösungsansätze sind einfach mal persönliche Vorschläge.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bc04vxoj86iyxi6/VmdRP7kZva


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Januar 2014)

Da ist eine sehr schöne Ausarbeitung von Euch dabei.
Ihr solltet evtl. noch einen Blick in die Verordnung über den Schutz von Landschaftsräumen im Bereich der Stadt Erlangen (Landschaftsschutzverordnung) werfen.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (8. Januar 2014)

@Sun on Tour : Danke für den Link. Werden ihn der Vollständigkeit halber mit in den Ordner aufnehmen. Auf jeden Fall noch interessant, ergibt aber für das Betreten bzw. das Mountainbiken keine Folgen, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Januar 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> ..., ergibt aber für das Betreten bzw. das Mountainbiken keine Folgen, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.


Das ist richtig. Allerdings solltet Ihr § 3 Abs. 3 Nr. 4 der Verordnung nicht außer Acht lassen.


----------



## suoixon (8. Januar 2014)

fährt nun jemand morgen Abend mit?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (8. Januar 2014)

wo wollt ihr hin? ist nämlich vieles recht matschig


----------



## suoixon (8. Januar 2014)

normale Runde... Matsch kann man abwaschen.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (8. Januar 2014)

aber kacke zum fahren, wann wollt ihr los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (8. Januar 2014)

also ich bin raus, ich packs Rad heut nicht mehr ins Auto!


----------



## Mittelfranke (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt jemand von euch n Torque 13'er oder 14'er EX in Größe L?


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2014)

Morgen (Samstag) Trailtour ab TG richtung Ungelstetten. Start 1200 am Löwensaal.


----------



## suoixon (14. Februar 2014)

Geht auch halb 1? Weis noch nicht ob ich punkt 12 schaffe!


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2014)

Bestimmt. Ich frage


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2014)

bisher kein feedback... hast du alternativ vorschläge? Chris is irgendwie nicht so begeistert scheint mir.


----------



## suoixon (14. Februar 2014)

Der hat n kaputtes Auto 

Ich hab noch nie getestet ob ich in mein Reiskocher 2 Räder bekomme


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2014)

also allein fahr ich da auch net mit.. nur zur info.


----------



## suoixon (14. Februar 2014)

Wollte mal wieder was anderes als kalchi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2014)

Eben. Und tourig sollte es ja sein


----------



## suoixon (14. Februar 2014)

Forchheim ist wohl 13:30 auch was


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2014)

Hm? Wer wo was?


----------



## Mittelfranke (19. Februar 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/criticalmass.ER

Critical Mass Erlangen startet!!

Beginn: 28.02.2014, 18.00 Uhr am Rathausplatz in Erlangen.


----------



## gandi85 (19. Februar 2014)

Brauchts das wirklich in Erlangen?

Sind die Fronten nicht schon genug verhärtet?????


----------



## Mittelfranke (19. Februar 2014)

sind sie das? keiner zwingt dich zum Mitfahren!
Und im Gegensatz zur EN berichten die NN positiv über das Ereignis.
Hier gehts nicht um das leidige Thema Ratsberg oder Reichswald^^...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (19. Februar 2014)

Also wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich hock den ganzen Tag auf arbeit und möchte dann so schnell wie möglich nach hause und dann ist die komplette straße von radlern im bummeltempo blockiert, würd mich das schon bissl nerven. aber gut, wenns sein muss...


----------



## Mittelfranke (19. Februar 2014)

1x, jeden Monat, an einem Freitag... ich denke das ist vertretbar (klar gibts auch hier unterschiedliche Ansichten)
aber n gut gemeinter Tip: wenn de schnell nach Hause willst, nimms Rad


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (19. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich hock den ganzen Tag auf arbeit und möchte dann so schnell wie möglich nach hause und dann ist die komplette straße von radlern im bummeltempo blockiert, würd mich das schon bissl nerven. aber gut, wenns sein muss...


seltsam, ich war als radfahrer noch nie von anderen radfahrern auf der straße blockiert??


----------



## nightwolf (20. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich hock den ganzen Tag auf arbeit und möchte dann so schnell wie möglich nach hause und dann ist die komplette straße von radlern im bummeltempo blockiert, würd mich das schon bissl nerven. aber gut, wenns sein muss...


Musst ja nicht mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahren ... zumindest nicht in Erlangen, dort ist Autofahren echt absolut unnoetig!!

Der einzige Grund, wieso ich in Erlangen manchmal _(theoretisch, konnte mich bisher immer noch am Riemen reissen)_ Lust haette, mit dem Auto zu fahren, ist, dass vor lauter Auto-Deppen das Radfahren keinen Spass mehr macht in Erlangen 

Dann kann ich diese Hirschen mal anhupen, wenn sie an der gruenen Ampel nicht losfahren 
Und muss mich nicht von ihnen anmachen lassen, wenn sie in der 30-Zone, weil ich sie mit dem Rad 'behindere', tatsaechlich nur 30 km/h fahren koennen und nicht 60 oder 70, wie sie gern taeten


----------



## sebastin* (20. Februar 2014)

Mal wieder zum Wesentlichen: jnd spontan dabei? 16 Uhr ab Waldkrankenhaus Ca 1,5h


----------



## suoixon (20. Februar 2014)

Bin bis Min 17:00 Uhr arbeiten und müsste noch Rad noch holen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sebastin* (20. Februar 2014)

suoixon schrieb:


> Bin bis Min 17:00 Uhr arbeiten und müsste noch Rad noch holen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



Hallo suoixon,
will die Zeit nutzen, dass ich heute mal früher daheim bin und auf Tageslicht + Frühlingstemp. nutzen.
Viell. klappts anderes mal....

Grüße...fahr jetzt los ,-)


----------



## Fuzzyhead (27. Februar 2014)

jungs,
irgendson heinz hat bei den Abfahrten westlich der Rathsberger Straße unterhalb der Bank Baumstämme quergelegt.
Passt daher in den nächsten Tagen auf.


----------



## rebirth (13. März 2014)

Moin, fährt jemand am freitag? Kalchi ab turmberg wäre z.b. interessant.


----------



## suoixon (14. März 2014)

Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (14. März 2014)

So ab 4 könnt ich da sein.


----------



## Chrisinger (14. März 2014)

Gute Zeit, könnte ich auch schaffen


----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2014)

Sollte ich mein Sonnenweizen um 17°° doch absagen?
Ihr macht es einem echt nicht leicht!


----------



## suoixon (14. März 2014)

Geplant war zwar heute eine XC Runde.
Aber Tour in Kalchi mit viel fahren wenig stehen wäre auch gut


----------



## Mittelfranke (14. März 2014)

Klingt ja fast nach Stress... ich würde das "Sonnenweizen" vorziehen


----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2014)

Ja, aber morgen gibt's nur noch Regenweizen! 
Ich denke, ich fahre lieber morgen - sonst wird's Weizen noch warm!


----------



## rebirth (14. März 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ja, aber morgen gibt's nur noch Regenweizen!
> Ich denke, ich fahre lieber morgen - sonst wird's Weizen noch warm!



Selten so nen quatsch gelesen


----------



## sebastin* (20. März 2014)

Heute Ca. 16:45 für 2 Stündchen ne up & down Runde Atzelsberg / Rathsberg? Gerne mit nem Bier im Atzelsberger! Treffpunkt beim Hockeyverein


----------



## mistertom52070 (31. März 2014)

Morgen gegen 16.00 Rathsberg und Umgebung, ca. 1,5 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (31. März 2014)

Guten Tag....

gibt es MTBler aus dem Raum Veitsbronn/Obermichelbach/Tuchenbach/Cadolzburg/Langenzenn etc.


----------



## sebastin* (28. April 2014)

So, nachdem der eigentliche Erlangen Thread aufgrund der aktuellen Problematik schon auf Seite 2 gerutscht ist ......  
... schiebe ich den mal wider nach vorne mit der Frage:
1. Mai: Jemand Lust auf Ochsenkopf oder Rabenberg? (Trail / Tour / AM - not DH) Wettervorhersage 16°


----------



## rebirth (28. April 2014)

meinst das wetter bockt?


----------



## derwaaal (29. April 2014)

Baron schwimmt


----------



## sebastin* (30. April 2014)

verschoben...echt kein motivierendes Wetter, v.a. fängt hinter Hof auch klimatisch schon Russland an ;-p


----------



## der_erce (30. April 2014)

Ich hoff der Trailpark bei Kronach kommt in die Pötte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastin* (30. April 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich hoff der Trailpark bei Kronach kommt in die Pötte.


 
In Kronich kann ich mich dann ein Rad holen .....


----------



## User85319 (30. April 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich hoff der Trailpark bei Kronach kommt in die Pötte.



Genauere Infos bitte! Was is da geplant? Google spuckt nix aus...


----------



## der_erce (30. April 2014)

Falls du Facebook hast:

https://www.facebook.com/bikepark.radspitze?fref=ts


Ansonsten kurze Info :



> Hallo Radsportfreunde und die die es noch werden möchten. Dies ist die offizielle Seite für den geplanten Bikepark in Marktrodach / Kronach
> Beschreibung
> Der Bikepark in Marktrodach/Kronach ist ein Teil des Gemeinschaftsprojektes " Sportzentrum Radspitze " Die Träger für dieses Sportzentrum sind der TV Unterrodach e.V. und der Frankenwaldverein e.V. Ortsgruppe Seibelsdorf.
> 
> ...


----------



## User85319 (30. April 2014)

Besten Dank, klingt ja mal mega interessant!


----------



## der_erce (30. April 2014)

Kein Ding  . Freu mich auch schon drauf. Ich hoffe das hat Hand und Fuß.


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2014)

Hoff ich auch  Vllt. gibgs schneller wenn wir mitschaufeln


----------



## mistertom52070 (2. Mai 2014)

Jemand morgen Mittag Zeit für eine Hetzles Runde?


----------



## IRONMANq (22. Mai 2014)

HI,
ich klau mal kurz den Thread.

Suche für ne* Formula  RX  jemanden mit Entlüftungskit*. Müsste kurz Leitungen wechseln und neu befüllen und habe zZ kein passendes Werkzeug.

Wäre cool wenn sich jemand im Raum Erlangen findet der mal kurz Zeit  hat. 
Danke!

P.S: Bier und ablästern über die aktuelle Situation nebenbei möglich


----------



## nightwolf (22. Mai 2014)

Ich hab den Entlueftungskram von Magura. Sieglitzhof.
Hilft Dir das was?
Ich komm in der Nacht von Fr auf Sa wieder heim.

Bier ca. 1 1/2 Kaesten vorraetig. Bei grossem Durst musst Du selber was mitbringen  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Lusio (22. Mai 2014)

Magura geht nicht für Formula.
Formula brauchst DOT 4 oder 5 Magura Mineralöl wie Shimano.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (23. Mai 2014)

Shimano Kram hab ich auch, allerdings nur 'kleines Servicekit', muesste ich ausserdem aus dem Arbeits-Exil mitbringen.
Das Zeuch hier, und einen Trichter.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1574_Mineraloel-Entlueftungskit.html


----------



## rebirth (23. Mai 2014)

Huhu?! Er braucht ein set das mit BREMSFLÜSSIGKEIT geht, nicht öl wie bei shimpanso..  
Ich hätt ein avid set falls die anschlüsse passen, allerdings im landkreis bamberg.


----------



## nightwolf (23. Mai 2014)

Gut, dann kann ich also nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## IRONMANq (23. Mai 2014)

Erstmal danke an alle die versuchen auszuhelfen!!

Formula braucht DOT 4
Formula und Avid Entlüftungskits sind untereinander kompatibel

@rebirth würde passen, ich warte mal noch, vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand der etwas lokaler in der Umgebung ist. Danke aber!


----------



## suoixon (23. Mai 2014)

Ich habe eines da, bin aber ab Morgen 2 Wochen weg!


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2014)

Avid habe ich da


----------



## rebirth (23. Mai 2014)

suoixon schrieb:


> Ich habe eines da, bin aber ab Morgen 2 Wochen weg!



Bei die schoddn?


----------



## suoixon (23. Mai 2014)

Jawoll.
Bike in Fort William ist auch schon gebucht


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Mai 2014)

Avid hab ich auch da. Bin aus Erlangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONMANq (23. Mai 2014)

@all nochmal danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen! Man muss dieses Forum lieben!
Chrisinger hilft morgen aus. 

THX


zurück zum Thema


----------



## rebirth (23. Mai 2014)

Morgen? Das is nur wieder ne ausrede damit er net radfahren muss


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Mai 2014)

da könntest recht haben


----------



## Strike85 (20. Juni 2014)

Endlich meine neuen Laufräder bekommen


----------



## IRONMANq (3. August 2014)

War gerade eine kleine Runde im Tennenloher Forst.
Natürlich NUR legale breite Schotterwege 

Also so viel umgerstürzte Bäume habe ich noch nie gesehen!
Teilweise alle 20 Meter eine Dicke Tanne nach der anderen.

Bike mehr getragen als gefahren.
Zur Zeit is da das Fahren nicht sehr spassig!

Ich hoffe das zuständige Amt packt hier dann auch mal die Resourcen in die Aufräumarbeiten und nicht in die wilde Verfolgungsjagt "illegaler"  Mountainbiker


----------



## nightwolf (3. August 2014)

Die umgestuerzten Baeume sind aber wohl auf den Bereich suedlich von Buckenhof / Uttenreuth begrenzt.
Da war ich heute frueh unterwegs, und bin dann irgendwann umgedreht, sonst waer das nix mehr geworden mit Familienfruehstueck  

Da muss lokal wohl eine ziemliche Gewitterzelle runtergebrochen sein  

Heute mittag dann noch eine Runde von Tennenlohe her, da waren nur kleine Aeste auf den Wegen.
_Da bin ich allerdings nicht weit gekommen, hatte meine Neffen dabei, und denen ist dann die Lust ausgegangen, wollten umdrehen in die Pizzeria  _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (3. August 2014)

Hehe, ja perfekt zum üben. So viele Baumstämmen auf einmal hat man sonst nur am Rathsberg 

Know the difference:
Verboten, Lebensgefahr:






Erlaubt, absolut sicher:


----------



## sebastin* (5. August 2014)

Bin heute von Almshof bis Obi-Kreisel mitm Trekking brav auf den Schotterpisten heim geradelt .... WOW...WOW...WOW....ein Schlachfeld!
Hoffentlich verteilen die Forstpolizisten auch Strafzettelchen an den Herrn Unwetter, der binnen 15 Minuten soviel Wald für die nächsten 100 Jahre zerstört hat, wie wir Biker zusammen in 100 Jahren nicht "zerfahren" können! Ein Tip: unter www.wetterochs.de kündigt er manchmal an, wenn er wieder auf die Kalchitrails geht! D.h. liebe Forstpolozei: "mitlesen".
(Musste ich mal los werden um die Verhältnismäßigkeiten der aktuellen Aktionen wieder bewusst zu machen)


----------



## nightwolf (25. August 2014)

Mir ist die letzten Wochenenden etwas aufgefallen, was ich noch posten wollte.

Und zwar fahren viele Radfahrer, auch Mountainbiker, am OBI-Kreisel von der Markuskirche her kommend falschrum ueber den Gehsteig _(Nur so zur Info, es gibt an der Kurt-Schumacher-Strasse ueberhaupt keinen Radweg - nur Fussweg, Fahrrad frei ... blaue Radwegschilder sind keine da)_ in Richtung Wald.
Die machen also alles falsch: Erst fahren sie auf dem Gehsteig, was man sowieso schon nicht tun sollte (Fahrrad = Fahrzeug -> Fahrbahn!), und selbst wenn da ein Radweg waere, dann sollte man ihn doch lieber anders _(richtigrum)_ befahren.

In irgendeiner Statistik der Stadt war u. a. dieser Kreisverkehr als Unfallschwerpunkt im Radverkehr genannt - Und wenn *so* gefahren wird, dann weiss *ich* zumindest auch, wieso das so ist  

In diesem Sinne allseits gute Fahrt  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## static (25. August 2014)

Ich steh wahrscheinlich gerade auf dem Schlauch, aber was spricht dagegen den "Fussweg, Fahrrad frei"-Weg zu benutzen? Ich komm da extrem selten vorbei, deshalb hab ich jetzt nicht so genau ein Bild von der Ecke, aber ist da nicht nur ganz geringes Fußgängeraufkommen und der Weg sehr breit? Ich glaub, ich würde da auch eher nicht auf der Straße fahren.

Dass ausgerechnet dieser Kreisverkehr problematisch ist, hätte ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht. Viel übersichtlicher geht doch kaum noch...


----------



## nightwolf (25. August 2014)

static schrieb:


> Ich steh wahrscheinlich gerade auf dem Schlauch, aber was spricht dagegen den "Fussweg, Fahrrad frei"-Weg zu benutzen?  (...)


Eigentlich alles  -> Kannst Du auch ueberall nachlesen, werde ich jetzt nicht von Adam&Eva anfangen zu erklaeren. 
Nur ein Link: http://bernd.sluka.de/Radfahren/Radwege.html 
Und da geht es um *Radwege*, Fussweg Fahrrad frei ist natuerlich noch ne Nummer gefaehrlicher.

Wenn Du das auch noch falschrum machst, dann brauchst Du natuerlich nicht damit rechnen, dass irgendwer damit rechnet, dass Du so angeeiert kommst. Und zack landest Du auf der Motorhaube oder unter den Raedern.


----------



## nightwolf (25. August 2014)

static schrieb:


> (...) Dass ausgerechnet dieser Kreisverkehr problematisch ist, hätte ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht. Viel übersichtlicher geht doch kaum noch...


Der Kreisverkehr ist auch harmlos. Falschrum auf dem Gehsteig fahren ist idiotisch. Da liegt das Problem 

Ich waere selber schon mal fast mit so ein paar Geisterradlern kollidiert.
Ich komme aus dem Wald, will den Kreisverkehr in Richtung Roethelheimpark (Ost -> West) ueberqueren, muss dazu also in den Kreisverkehr einfahren, schaue nach *links* _(denn von dort kommen die, die schon im Kreisverkehr drin sind und die mir gegenueber somit Vorfahrt haben)_, kommt aber keiner, also reintreten und weiter gehts ... Da kommen auf einmal diese Toelpel von der anderen Seite her falschrum auf dem Gehsteig dahergegurkt.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (27. August 2014)

> Dass ausgerechnet dieser Kreisverkehr problematisch ist, hätte ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht. Viel übersichtlicher geht doch kaum noch...


ich fahr jeden tag übern obi-kreisel mim rad und ich hasse ihn. auch wenn nightwolf recht hat damit, dass man auf der Fahrbahn fahren sollte, erspart das benutzen des "radfahrer-frei"-fußwegs einige nerven (hup, pöbel, schneid). und das stehlen der vorfahrt auf dem "Radweg" durch die legoland-vorfahrt-achten-schilder im kreisel ist eine Frechheit. die Begründung des amts für die schilder (ja, ich habe die damit genervt ;-)) ist fachlich schlichtweg falsch...


----------



## nightwolf (27. August 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> ich fahr jeden tag übern obi-kreisel mim rad und ich hasse ihn. auch wenn nightwolf recht hat damit, dass man auf der Fahrbahn fahren sollte, erspart das benutzen des "radfahrer-frei"-fußwegs einige nerven (hup, pöbel, schneid).  (...)


Das passiert aber genau deshalb, weil viel zu viele Radfahrer auf dem Gehsteig fahren.

Dann waehnen sich die Autofahrer im Recht, wenn sie den korrekt auf der Fahrbahn fahrenden Radler anpoebeln. 

Naja, zum Glueck bin ich seit langem nur noch am WE in Erlangen ... 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## static (28. August 2014)

Ok Mädels, ich bin für euch heute extra mal an diesem Kreisverkehr vorbei gefahren -hab's sogar überlebt 
Zwei Dinge hab ich dabei gelernt: Erstens, ich werd da auch weiterhin nicht auf der Straße fahren. Erscheint mir doch etwas gesünder...
Zweitens sind da Schilder und dicke Pfeile auf dem Boden, die den Gehweg in beide Richtungen befahrbar freigeben. Also fahr ich auch noch einfach in die Richtung, die mir gerade passt 

Sorry nightwolf, fahr mich nicht über den Haufen, falls ich mal von der falschen Seite kommen sollte


----------



## nightwolf (29. August 2014)

static schrieb:


> (...) Zwei Dinge hab ich dabei gelernt: Erstens, ich werd da auch weiterhin nicht auf der Straße fahren. Erscheint mir doch etwas gesünder...


Fehleinschaetzung. Kann man nicht anders sagen.


static schrieb:


> Zweitens sind da Schilder und dicke Pfeile auf dem Boden, die den Gehweg in beide Richtungen befahrbar freigeben. Also fahr ich auch noch einfach in die Richtung, die mir gerade passt


Dann rechne mal lieber nicht damit, dass irgendwer mit Dir rechnet. Oder Dir gar die Vorfahrt gewaehrt. Ansonsten B7 _(haetten wir damals gesagt, heute wird/wurde ja da fleissig umgebaut)_


static schrieb:


> Sorry nightwolf, fahr mich nicht über den Haufen, falls ich mal von der falschen Seite kommen sollte


Das muss ich nicht selber erledigen, das wird mir vermutlich irgendein Forchheimer, Hoechstaedter oder Rentner mit seinem Audi-Mercedes-BMW abnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EWO79 (3. September 2014)

Servus,
Weiß jemand näheres über das Enduro-Rennen von Bremsspur in Erlangen am 13.9 ? Wie kann man da mitmachen/anmelden?


----------



## maersk (8. September 2014)

EWO79 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Weiß jemand näheres über das Enduro-Rennen von Bremsspur in Erlangen am 13.9 ? Wie kann man da mitmachen/anmelden?



Entfällt laut Bremsspur dieses Jahr wegen der Zerwürfnisse rund um den Rathsberg (mehr Infos: http://ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.de/)


----------



## Fuzzyhead (17. September 2014)

Ich bedanke mich hiermit bei den Herren die den Kicker am Rathsbergparkplatz aufgeschüttet haben.


----------



## gandi85 (17. September 2014)

Was meinst mit "aufgeschüttet"?


----------



## gandi85 (17. September 2014)

Meinst den in der senke, bei dem jmd jetzt so ne "top" landung in gefühlten 10km entfernung gebaut hat?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (17. September 2014)

genau den, die landung kann man aber prima als zweiten Kicker zweckentfremden


----------



## gandi85 (17. September 2014)

Nachdem ich am montag in gewohnter geschwindigkeit drauf gehalten hatte und voll mit dem vorderrad in der Landung eingestochen bin, hatte ich in meiner wut eigentlich die landung abgerissen. Steht die wieder? Mit diesem riesen baumstamm gleich am anfang?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (17. September 2014)

nein, ladung war heute nicht mehr als ein hügelchen staub


----------



## maersk (17. September 2014)

Ich war heute auch etwas "erstaunt" über den etwas frühen und etwas höheren Abflug. Vielen Dank auch. Die Landung ist fast nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (17. September 2014)

Landungen abbauen ist nicht nett Andi.


----------



## gandi85 (17. September 2014)

Landungen bauen die ned funktionieren und stürze geradezu provozieren auch ned.


----------



## gandi85 (17. September 2014)

Den minisprung gabs seit jahren ohne "landung"


----------



## Tom:-) (18. September 2014)

Warum wird überhaupt noch gebaut? Haben wir nicht genug Probleme?
Selten dämlich sowas ...


----------



## derwaaal (27. Oktober 2014)

Leider habe ich den ursprünglichen Beitrag nicht mehr gefunden.
Ich dachte, er wäre von @lowfat gewesen.
Dort ging es um die Plättung des 1,5xSingletrails, der parallel zur Straße Weiher-Kalchreuth geht (ging) auf Höhe des Kreuzweihers auf der Erlanger Straßenseite.
Heute habe ich das entdeckt:



 
Da scheint wohl entweder ne dicke Autobahn oder n PArkhaus hinzukommen ....

Naja, kaputt war's eh schon, aber noch schlimmer muss ja net sein ... :\


----------



## lowfat (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja, da ist ungefährt ein Hektar Waldfläche plattgemacht worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (28. Oktober 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Leider habe ich den ursprünglichen Beitrag nicht mehr gefunden. (...)


Das ging ab hier:
Biken am Rathsberg verboten?? 

Am Wochenende bemerkte ich dort uebrigens ganz neue Wegweiser, ich meine sogar in Hochglanzausfuehrung _(=nachts gut lesbar, so wie die 'richtigen' Verkehrsschilder halt)_.

Wird noch voll der Highway


----------



## derwaaal (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das ist mir auch mal aufgefallen, ich dacht schon erst das wären die Reflektoren von nem Solar-Panel


----------



## Tom:-) (28. Oktober 2014)

Das wird gebaut, um den hohen Kontrolldruck im Reichswald auch im Winter aufrecht zu halten. So können alle Trailheads gemütlich mit beheizten Wohnmobilen erreicht werden.


----------



## OliRay (28. Oktober 2014)

War am We bei Kalchreuth unterwegs und um von Kleinsendelbach dort hinzukommen fahre ich über kleine Trails und 2 idyllische Holzbrückchen. Die waren allerdings mal idyllisch. Der 0.5 m Singeltrail wurde mit Planierraupen so bearbeitet, das die ganze Singletrail-Kacke nun endlich mal gerade ist. Gsd haben sie die Scheiße auch ordentlich geschottert. Die Brücken haben sie auch ausgetauscht gegen ordentliche Autobahnbrücken für High-Speed Wanderer, lol. Diese dürften nun auch ziemlich erfreut sein, das sie sich die Schuhe beim Wandern nicht mehr einsauen und für bequeme Wanderer lässt sich der Trail nun ganz bequem mit dem BMW Z4 Cabrio bewältigen. Dann ist mir noch aufgefallen das alle ca. 25 m eine 10-15 m breite Harvester-Spur ein gefräst wurde. So sieht man als biker und Wanderer auch das Wild besser und man kann was erleben. Vielleicht sollte man mal den Dokumentarfilm drehen alla "Grün kaputt". Bitte gelft nicht weiter unseren Wald zu erhalten damit es ihm besser geht. 

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (28. Oktober 2014)

Man muss 2 Sachen trennen: zum Einen sieht der Reichswald zumindest teilweise Shice aus durch die exzessive Bewirtschaftung. Das hatte ich dem Blank (=Forstdirektor) auch mal geschrieben. Natürlich ohne Antwort; aber meine Email war auch zugegebenermaßen nicht komplett zuende durchdacht in allen angesprochenen Punkten.
Die ganzen Verbote haben aber ja nichts mit Naturschutz zu tun, sondern mit dem Schutz der Besucher. Natürlich ist es nicht glaubwürdig, und solange der eine Besitzer (bayerische Forsten) sich selbst gefährden darf, macht das der eine oder andere des weiteren Besitzers (=alle Bürger im Fall des Reichswalds) halt auch.


----------



## christof1977 (28. Oktober 2014)

Es geht hier lediglich um die Haftungsfrage:

Mitarbeiter der Bayrischen Staatsforsten wissen um die Gefahr und wie sie sich zu verhalten haben, vermutlich sind sie auch entsprechend versichert
Leute mit Holzeinschalggenehmigung haben einen Haftungsausschluß unterschrieben, d.h. sie können im Falle des Falles den Eigentümer nicht haftbar machen
Alle anderen, die keinen Haftungsausschluß unterzeichnet haben, wird der Zutritt auf gefährdete Gebiete untersagt.
Ich würde das als Eigentümer genauso machen, weil ich keine Lust auf Schadenersatzzahlungen hätte. So ist nun mal das Gesetz in Deutschland, oder mit anderen Worten: Eigentum verpflichtet. So blöd das in diesem Falle auch für uns ist.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (28. Oktober 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Es geht hier lediglich um die Haftungsfrage:
> 
> Mitarbeiter der Bayrischen Staatsforsten wissen um die Gefahr und wie sie sich zu verhalten haben, vermutlich sind sie auch entsprechend versichert
> daran habe ich meine zweifel. die eigentlichen arbeiten im forst werden doch vergeben an private unternehmungen. in frankreich in gebieten der ehemaligen westfront werden heute noch feldarbeiten mit splitterschutz unterm traktor gemacht, sowas habe ich im RW noch nie gesehen. das geschlagenen holz wird nicht dekontaminiert: es sind fälle von ofenverpuffungen von eigenwerbern bekannt (lowfat hat das berichtet). diese gefahr wird kleingeredet (kann nur ungefährliche üb-mun in den bäumen stecken).
> ...


----------



## christof1977 (28. Oktober 2014)

Wir können die Sinnhaftigkeit des Verbots und die tatsächliche Gefährdung hier diskutieren, wie wir wollen, das bringt uns allerdings nicht weiter. Die Rechtslage ist im Fall Tennenloher Forst recht eindeutig, am Betretungsverbot an sich ist aus meiner Sicht nicht zu rütteln. Der sicherste Weg ist aus meiner Sicht, die gewünschten Wege entsprechend zu entmunitionieren. Das Thema Haftungsausschluß haben wir bereits diskutiert, da sind allerdings noch Fragen offen.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (28. Oktober 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Wir können die Sinnhaftigkeit des Verbots und die tatsächliche Gefährdung hier diskutieren, wie wir wollen, das bringt uns allerdings nicht weiter. Die Rechtslage ist im Fall Tennenloher Forst recht eindeutig, am Betretungsverbot an sich ist aus meiner Sicht nicht zu rütteln. Der sicherste Weg ist aus meiner Sicht, die gewünschten Wege entsprechend zu entmunitionieren. Das Thema Haftungsausschluß haben wir bereits diskutiert, da sind allerdings noch Fragen offen.


 zum thema entmunitionieren schreibt ansbach, dass man dazu den ganzen wald roden müsste, da wir ja in der freien natur unterwegs wären


----------



## christof1977 (28. Oktober 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> zum thema entmunitionieren schreibt ansbach, dass man dazu den ganzen wald roden müsste, da wir ja in der freien natur unterwegs wären


Das dürfte recht leicht zu widerlegen sein, denn es gibt ja genug freigegebene Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (28. Oktober 2014)

schon klar ;-). allerdings halte ich zwar das schrittweise entmunitionieren des gesamten wegenetzes für die richtige Herangehensweise (und dazu ist der eigentümer eigentlich auch *verpflichtet* afaik), aber das kostet halt geld. und davon ist ja nicht mal genug da, um tafeln mit dem freigegebenen wegenetz aufzustellen bzw um mehr verbotsschilder aufzuhängen. also sprich, ich halte das selbst langfristig für illusorisch. außer ein privater betreiber macht einen trailpark "winterleite" auf und macht das auf eigene tasche oder so.

die polizeieinsätze gehen auf ein anderes budget, also kein problem. und da erlangen ja irgendwie sowas wie eine riesige polizeikaserne ist (wenn ich z.b. mal mit hess. großstädten vergleiche, die ein durchaus "heißeres" pflaster sind), scheint durch solche sinnloseinsätze auch keine überlastung der polizei zu entstehen.


----------



## nightwolf (29. Oktober 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> zum thema entmunitionieren schreibt ansbach, dass man dazu *den ganzen wald roden* müsste, (...)


Naja dahin fehlt es ja nicht mehr weit


----------



## FrozenSmoke (13. November 2014)

Servus,
da jetzt Osternohe ja demnächst schließen wird, wollte ich nachfragen wo es noch möglich ist ein bisschen Downhill zu fahren?
Rathsberg hat sich für mich erstmal erledigt..
Wie schaut es denn am Hetzles aus? habe gehört da soll etwas sein?


----------



## christof1977 (13. November 2014)

Am Hetzles ist was, richtig. Allerdings war das im Sommer in einem doch recht tristen Zustand. Zudem auch hier gilt: Naturschutzgebiet, also fahren ist prinzipiell untersagt


----------



## rebirth (13. November 2014)

Bleibt nur noch in nbg der tiergarten, denk ich.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (13. November 2014)

Na geil..
N Haufen Wald überall und dann sowas.
Traurig was in letzter Zeit passiert.
Kann mir trotzdem jmd. ne Wegbeschreibung von Neunkirchen aus geben? Möchte mir die Lage zumindest mal ansehen.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. November 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Am Hetzles ist was, richtig. Allerdings war das im Sommer in einem doch recht tristen Zustand. Zudem auch hier gilt: Naturschutzgebiet, also fahren ist prinzipiell untersagt


am hetzles liegen beliebte tourentrails ("kantentrail") in dem nsg, ja, aber DH kann man eigentlich schon "legal" fahren... man muss nur den start runter auf die wiese legen. die eigentliche dh-strecke liegt meines wissens nach in privatwald.
http://geoportal.bayern.de/bayernatlas/default?lon=4437756.0&lat=5502063.0&zoom=11&base=910


----------



## Sanjuro (13. März 2015)

Nachdem ich schon einige Zeit nicht mehr im Reichswald unterwegs war, wollte ich mich mal bei euch erkundigen, ob die Singletrails zwischen Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth noch befahrbar sind? Erlaubt war das Fahren abseits der Autobahnen dort ja noch nie, aber so wie ich es bisher erlebt hab, wurde das ja meist eher kulant gehandhabt (d.h. ich wurde eigentlich noch nie kontrolliert, aber eventuell war das auch einfach nur Glück). Nachdem dort schon immmer auch einige Spaziergänger unterwegs waren, hoffe ich, dass sich das nicht drastisch geändert hat..


----------



## christof1977 (13. März 2015)

Im letzten Jahr wurden im Reichswald ein paar Kontrollen durchgeführt, z.T. auch mit einigem Personalaufwand. Das wird auch in diesem Jahr wieder so sein. Wenn sie Dich zum ersten Mal erwischen, kommst Du mit einer Belehrung und einer schriftlichen Verwarnung davon. Wenn sie Dich mehrmals erwischen, wird's was kosten, lt. Verordnung bis zu 1000 Euro. Ich persönlich denke aber, dass die Kosten deutlich unter 1000 Euro sein werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanjuro (13. März 2015)

OK, dann werd ich mir das noch mal überlegen. Schade, dass sich die Situation in dieser Hinsicht nicht geändert hat. Dann bleibt mir als Alternative zum Rathsberg wohl nur öfters mal in die fränkische Schweiz auszuweichen .


----------



## FrozenSmoke (14. März 2015)

80 € bekommt man angeblich nachm zweiten mal. Muss jeder selbst wissen ob er dieses Risiko eingehen will. Mir persönlich zerstört es, die Entspannung beim Radeln. Andauernd dieses ungute Gefühl, als würde man gerade etwas illegales tun.


----------



## Sanjuro (14. März 2015)

Danke euch beiden für die Info. Wie ich sehe ist auf der Seite der IG MTB Erlangen ja auch alles gut beschrieben. Da geht es mir ähnlich wie dir FrozenSmoke, auch wenn ich das Verbot insgeheim nicht so wirklich verstehe, nachdem dort auch ab und zu großflächige Treibjagden veranstaltet werden und die Waldarbeiter offenbar bisher auch keine Scheu vor den "Altlasten" zu haben scheinen, anders kann ich mir die zahlreichen "Schneisen" nicht erklären oder sind diese Harvester gleichzeitig Kampfmittelräumfahrzeuge? Dann werd ich mich wohl erst mal wieder im Meilwald austoben und wenn ich wieder ein bisschen mehr in Form bin, schau ich mich vermehrt um Hetzles um. Oder kennt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar gute Alternativen, die von Erlangen in 1-2 Stunden mit dem Rad erreichbar sind? Ohne eigenes Auto ist es für mich leider recht schwierig weiter entfernte Ziele in der fränkischen Schweiz zu erreichen.


----------



## schwipschwap (14. März 2015)

Hey Ho zusammen! 

Ich bin noch recht neu hier in ER und hab mich auch schon über die gesperrten Wälder gewundert und vielleicht auch ein bisschen aufgeregt . Bin jetzt praktisch immer auf Tiergarten oder Fürther Stadtwald ausgewichen (Beides in 1-2 Stunden mit dem Rad zu erreichen), bzw. fränkische und Altmühltal. 

Und wo ich schon im richtigen Thread bin - da ich ja noch recht neu bin bin ich auch noch viel alleine unterwegs, seh aber doch recht häufig in der Umgebung den einen oder anderen Biker. Hat vielleicht jemand mal Lust mit mir ne Runde zu drehen oder gibts irgendwo Möglichkeiten sich mal anzuschließen? Gerne auch in der gesamten Umgebung also inkl. fränkische/Altmühltal/Oberpfalz etc. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## OliRay (14. März 2015)

Hi zusammen, ich wohne ganz in der Nähe von Kalchreuth und bin dort oft er mit meinem Enduro unterwegs. Ich kann nur sagen, das diese Trails schon seit ewigen Zeiten existieren und ein Verbot mich nicht daran hindern MTB zu fahren. Um sich schlechte Gedanken zu machen sind diese Trails viel zu gut. Immer schön freundlich bleiben und Spaß haben. Bei der Größenordnung was da kaputt gemacht wird braucht mir niemand erzählen wir Mtb'er machen den Walt kaputt, lol. Ist sowieso lächerlich der Aufstand. 

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nightwolf (12. Juli 2015)

Erlangen hat, was den Sport anbetrifft, ja anderes im Auge als MTB. 

Hier zur Info, Unterschriftenlisten liegen im gesamten Stadtosten aus: https://www.facebook.com/naturstattbeton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (11. August 2015)

Mal was für euren Kalender:
Hab gerade gesehen, dass es beim *Fernwehfestival* dieses Jahr einen Vortrag von *Harald Philipp* geben wird.
http://www.fernwehfestival.com/programm/samstag/flow

Ich schätze mal, das ich hier nicht der einzige bin, den das interessiert


----------



## Ketchyp (30. Oktober 2015)

Hat heute ein unbekannter Bekannter beim wandern im Reichswald entdeckt, fyi:






Wenns schon jemand kaputt macht kann er ja wenigstens das Holz mitnehmen. Die Wege davor Richtung Ohrwaschel sind auch alle betroffen.


----------



## static (30. Oktober 2015)

Weiter in der Richtung ("Drückertrail"), zur ERH6 raus, hat vor ein paar Wochen jemand junge Birken abgeschlagen und auf dem Weg verteilt.


----------



## Tom:-) (30. Oktober 2015)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Hat heute ein unbekannter Bekannter beim wandern im Reichswald entdeckt, fyi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bestimmt ein harvester ausgerutscht.


----------



## mistertom52070 (24. November 2015)

Fährt heute jemand eine Runde?


----------



## mistertom52070 (3. Dezember 2015)

Heute?


----------



## nightwolf (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich war schon kurz in der Mittagspause im Wald. _Allerdings im Arbeits-Exil in Baden-Wuerttemberg  _


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe gestern zwischen Erlangen und Hetzles irgendwo meine rote Jack Wolfskin Rucksackabdeckung verloren. Wenn sie jemand findet wäre es nett wenn er mir Bescheid sagt! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Dezember 2015)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> die eigentliche dh-strecke liegt meines wissens nach in privatwald.



Kommt drauf an von welcher Ihr redet, die mit dem Kicker und anschliessender Wurzelpassage und Links - Rechtskurve?



Ketchyp schrieb:


> Hat heute ein unbekannter Bekannter beim wandern im Reichswald entdeckt, fyi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da bin ich vor kurzem auch entlang gebrettert und war auf Bretter eingestellt, die dann aber nicht dort waren wo sie eigentlich immer waren .....  war wohl jemanden zu anspruchslos ....

Alternative zu Kalchi, Meilwald und Schmausenbuck wäre vielleicht noch die "Alte Veste" Zirndorf. Bei Honigs gibt es auch noch ein bisschen was.


----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2015)

Hast lust ma was zu "guiden"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (28. Dezember 2015)

Honigs wär ich auch mal neugierig ...


----------



## microbat (28. Dezember 2015)

Wo ist Honigs


----------



## ramses04 (28. Dezember 2015)

Zwischen LA und Hetzles. 
Kenne da einen Trail, mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## nightwolf (28. Dezember 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Wo ist Honigs


Weiss ich auch nicht 

Ich kenne nur Honi*n*gs  

Wenn das n fehlt, findet Google nix mehr  

Wie Ramses schon schrieb, die St2243 von Effeltrich nach Neunkirchen, da kannst Du auf halbem Wege links abbiegen Richtung Hetzles, und die sieben bis elf Haeuser, die Du dann passierst, die heissen *Honings*


----------



## microbat (28. Dezember 2015)

Mir fehlte der Zusatz "Hetzles" und wenn man "Honigs" googelt erfährt man vieles zum Honig 
Wenn ich mal oberhalb Hetzles bin, dann gehts rüber zum Lindelberg, denn wer will schon in die Erlanger Tiefebene


----------



## nightwolf (28. Dezember 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> wenn man "Honigs" googelt erfährt man vieles zum Honig


Genau. Ich habs ausprobiert. Die Wirkung des einen fehlenden Buchstaben auf die Google-Suchergebnisse ist fatal 


topolino schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal oberhalb Hetzles bin, dann gehts rüber zum Lindelberg, denn wer will schon in die Erlanger Tiefebene


Schon klar. Nur Leute die da wohnen und nach Hause muessen. Wg. Ehefrau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oder so


----------



## Lusio (28. Dezember 2015)

Dann kannst du gleich noch die Trails in Rüsselbach und bei Guttenburg mitnehmen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Dezember 2015)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur Honi*n*gs



Genau, "n" vergessen ... Man(n) wird alt, Schande über mein Haupt 

Wenn ich wieder meine Krücken los bin können wir gerne mal eine Tour nach Honings machen!




nightwolf schrieb:


> Wie Ramses schon schrieb, die St2243 von Effeltrich nach Neunkirchen, da kannst Du auf halbem Wege links abbiegen Richtung Hetzles, und die sieben bis elf Haeuser, die Du dann passierst, die heissen *Honings*



In etwa beim roten Kreis ist es







topolino schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal oberhalb Hetzles bin, dann gehts rüber zum Lindelberg, denn wer will schon in die Erlanger Tiefebene



Und dann runter nach Igensdorf und rüber zum Teufelstisch?


----------



## microbat (28. Dezember 2015)

Bisher zwischen Etlaswind und Schellenberg durch nach Kleinsendelbach zum Sambachweiher und weiter...
Mittlerweile könnte ich auch hinter Igensdorf eine Schleife nach Freiröttenbach und Simonshofen ziehen, 
weil ich mittlerweile dahinten (irgendwo) hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (29. Dezember 2015)

noch immer nix gelernt? alles was ihr hier im forum postet wird fürher oder später kaputt oder dicht gemacht.


----------



## Achtzig (29. Dezember 2015)

Achtung: frankenweg.  Wird der jetzt auch dicht gemacht?


----------



## microbat (30. Dezember 2015)

Alles was wenigstens 10 km von N-Fü-Er entfernt ist und noch nicht als Track gepostet wurde ist relativ sicher.


----------



## derwaaal (31. Dezember 2015)

noch


----------



## lowfat (31. Dezember 2015)

Es ist grundsätzlich keine gute Idee, Tracks zu posten. Egal wo. Aber die Diskussion hatten wir schon zu Genüge.


----------



## rebirth (2. Januar 2016)

Tracks posten? Dank Strava ist das doch nicht mehr nötig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (3. Januar 2016)

Strava, WTF? Von mir aus auf dem Renner, aber im Wald? Schmeisst den ganzen GPS/Technikkack in die Tonne!
Wayne interessieren deine/seine/unsere Kilometer, Herzfrequenz, Schwanzlänge?


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2016)

Meine aussage bezog sich drauf, dass die strava premium party people, die ganzen tracks aufzeichnen und schön hochladen ...


----------



## nightwolf (3. Januar 2016)

Jetzt mal was anderes, wenns genehm ist 

Ich bin gestern Nachmittag noch kurz eine Runde gefahren hinter der Wildpferdeanlage entlang usw. mit dem Zoni und hab dort an der Rueckseite des Geheges kurz mal angehalten, um meine _(austauschwuerdige, ein-Bolzen-haelt-nicht-gescheit)_ Sattelstuetze nachzujustieren.

Waehrend dieser paar Minuten sind zwei andere einzelne MTBler vorbeigefahren und haben *nicht* gegruesst, *nicht* gefragt ob ich Hilfe benoetigen wuerde _(war ja nicht der Fall, ich bin aber der Meinung, dass sich das gehoeren wuerde, zumindest wuerde *ich* das abfragen)_, nix.

Sind wir jetzt schon so viele, dass wir anonym nebeneinander herkaspern und keiner mehr den anderen kennt / kennen will?
Oder ist das einfach ein Verhalten passend zum illegale-Trails-in-den-Wald-hauen?
Oder ist das Uebernahme schlechter Sitten von manchen Rennradarroganzlern?
Oder bin ich von meinem Buerodorf in Ba-Wue verwoehnt _(dort kennt jeder jeden, und abgesehen von einer absolut bloeden Kuh gruesse ich im Wald *alle*, incl. Jogger, Hundeausfuehrer, usw. und sie gruessen auch zurueck)_?
Wie gesagt, mir gehts nicht um Pannenhilfe (brauchte ich ja garnicht), es ist einfach Freundlichkeit / Aufmerksamkeit.

Als ich dann weiterfuhr, die 'Gruenstrich'-Strecke, in etwa genau da, wo ich im Sommer mal die Rodungsfotos gepostet hatte, kam mir als naechstes ein Opa mit Trekkingrad und Ortlieb-Einkaufsequipment entgegen, der hat mir freundlich zugewunken.
Wollen wir groessere Stoffeln sein als die Rentner? _Also ich will das nicht  _


----------



## lowfat (3. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Meine aussage bezog sich drauf, dass die strava premium party people, die ganzen tracks aufzeichnen und schön hochladen ...


Das stimmt. Bei openstreetmap, GPS-Portalen oder privaten Posts konnte man tracks noch depublizieren und so verhindern, dass trails zu Brennpunkten werden. Bei Strava gehören die Daten einem amerikanischen Unternehmen und entziehen sich völlig der eigenen Kontrolle. 
Der Zug ist app-gefahren. Mit den Konsequenzen müssen wir alle leben.


----------



## nightwolf (3. Januar 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Bei openstreetmap, GPS-Portalen oder privaten Posts konnte man tracks noch depublizieren und so verhindern, dass trails zu Brennpunkten werden. (...)


Die Frage, die ich mir stelle, ist, ob das wirklich funktioniert. Der Trail ist ja auch so sichtbar, also auf der Erdoberflaeche , man muss nur hingehen / -fahren.

Klar wird es dadurch schwieriger und klar dauert es natuerlich laenger in quasi 'analog' als wenn alles online auffindbar (quasi digital) ist.

Aber am grundsaetzlichen Problem _(irgendjemand entdeckt irgendwann, dass da irgendwelche Leute Mountainbike fahren und will das aus irgendeinem Grund verbieten)_ aendert das doch nichts - finde ich.

Strecken auskundschaften ging auch frueher schon, ohne GPS, nur mit Landkarte und der Nase nach, ggf. noch Kompass.
Ich hab das jahrzehntelang so gemacht, und oft genug mache ich das heute noch so.


----------



## lowfat (3. Januar 2016)

Wenn es keine digitalen Daten gibt dauert es zumindest länger, bis sich eine Info rumspricht. Dazu wäre ja noch soziale Interaktion nötig und nicht nur wischen auf dem Smartphone. Ich nutze auch kein GPS und fahre Trails völlig undigital. Eigentlich bin ich ein Kartenjunkie. Sehr oldschool also. 
Leuten wie z.B. dem Landratsamt ERH oder der Polizei erleichtert es die Arbeit allerdings ungemein, wenn sie auf Strava nachsehen können, wo die nächsten Kontrollen am vielversprechendsten sind


----------



## Ketchyp (3. Januar 2016)

Das heißt wir brauchen eine Drohne und anstatt einer Gopro kammt ein GPS Gerät dran. Und dann fahren/fliegen wir damit die lustigsten nicht-existenten Trails!


----------



## lowfat (3. Januar 2016)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Das heißt wir brauchen eine Drohne und anstatt einer Gopro kammt ein GPS Gerät dran. Und dann fahren/fliegen wir damit die lustigsten nicht-existenten Trails!


----------



## greenbull1 (5. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## nightwolf (6. Januar 2016)

Als es grad mal einen Tag Schnee gab  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hast lust ma was zu "guiden"?



Mal ne Frage am Rande, kann es sein das Du einer von den Gasseldorfer Bikern bist?



Achtzig schrieb:


> Achtung: frankenweg.  Wird der jetzt auch dicht gemacht?



Woher kommt die Info?
Davon ist mir nichts bekannt, habe mal was vom Fuchsweg gehört ... hat sich aber irgendwie wieder verflogen.


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2016)

Nope. Komme ausm landkreis bamberg


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Nope. Komme ausm landkreis bamberg



Friesner Warte gibts ne geile DH Abfahrt


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2016)

Welche meinst du? Da gibts mehrere


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Januar 2016)

Richtung Wernsdorf runter


----------



## derwaaal (25. Januar 2016)

Kleine Warnung:
heute früh war der (Forst-)Weg vom Kreuzweiher bei Kleinsendelbach Richtung Staatsstraße (Dormitz-Kalchreuth) sehr eisig.
Leider gibt es auch keinen beschneiten Mittelstreifen, der mehr Grip bietet.
Mir ist paar Mal das HR schräg gekommen, konnte es aber noch abfangen.
Ich habe zwar nur Pegasus 1.8 vorne und Marathon Plus MTB 1.9 hinten, aber ich denke, da helfen auch Enduro-Reifen nicht viel.
Weiter vorne Richtung Staatsstraße ist es etwas besser.
Das Gleiche, wenn auch etwas abgeschwächt, lässt hinter dem Wildpferdegehege (Richtung B4), ca. an der 5-Wege-Kreuzung beobachten.

Also bissl aufpassen, wenn man Slicks, Tourenrad oder Ähnlichem unterwegs ist.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Januar 2016)

Bei Tauwetter und Nachts unter 0° denke ich, kann es überall glatt werden.


----------



## derwaaal (25. Januar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Bei Tauwetter und Nachts unter 0° denke ich, kann es überall glatt werden.


Klingt vernünftig, aber nicht auf allen Waldwegen ist der Mittelstreifen ebenfalls platt gebügelt und damit mindestens genauso glatt ....


----------



## nightwolf (25. Januar 2016)

Duerfte sich aber bei diesen Temperaturen schnell erledigt haben ... Ich bin vergangene Nacht allerdings auch lieber durch die Stadt nach NUE-Fischbach zum Mitfahrt-Treffpunkt geradelt als durch den Wald aussenrum ... Dann noch Dauerregen obendrauf, grossartig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Februar 2016)

Gott sei Dank sind daran mal nicht die MTBler schuld!



> Als Grund für den Hangrutsch wird das Ende der Frostperiode vermutet, wodurch der Hang weich geworden ist.



http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...-und-rathsberg-1.4949783?rssPage=RXJsYW5nZW4=


----------



## static (4. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> [...] das Ende der Frostperiode [...]


Wir hatten ne Frostperiode?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Februar 2016)

static schrieb:


> Wir hatten ne Frostperiode?



besser eine Frostperiode die nicht da war als das für die Erdrutsche irgendwelche MTBler verantwortlich sind die jahrelang den Waldboden durch das befahren mit grobstolligen Reifen  qualvoll misshandelt haben oder?


----------



## static (4. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß nicht... Ich hab über Weihnachten ein bisschen zugenommen... vielleicht hätte ich ja da oben doch nicht mehr lang fahren sollen...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (5. Februar 2016)

ich hab eh nicht kapiert, warum das ding unbedingt da in den wald gebombt werden musste. der platz, wo sie den aushub hingeschafft haben, erscheint mir eigentlich schlüssiger für den speicher.


----------



## microbat (8. Februar 2016)

Demnächst sollte die Zaunerweiterung fertig sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (8. Februar 2016)

Sauber den Spielplatz umzäunt, seh ich das richtig? 
Hoffentlich stürzt da keins von den Gäulen ab.


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2016)

Hoffentlich sprengt sich keins in die luft XD


----------



## microbat (8. Februar 2016)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Sauber den Spielplatz umzäunt, seh ich das richtig?



JA


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (8. Februar 2016)

ich kauf mir nen yt capra, dann darf ich mitziegen...ähh -spielen.

denkbar doofe Verwendung der DB-Ausgleichszahlungen, hätten die nicht einfach wo aufforsten können dafür. grad im winter mit kurzen  tagen (=kurzen touren) ist die derzeitige Situation um ER untragbar.


----------



## lowfat (8. Februar 2016)

In dem alten Steinbruch wurde laut Augenzeugen viel Munition vergraben. Wenn man die Sperrverordnung ernst nimmt und tatsächlich den Schutz der Bevölkerung vor Munitionsaltlasten im Sinn hat, gehört dieser Bereich eingezäunt. Interessanterweise wird dies hier im Namen des Naturschutzes getan. Ich bin überzeugt, dass der Naturschutz nur ein vordergründiges Argument ist. Welcher Militariasammler klettert schon gerne über einen Elektrozaun und lässt sicher anschliessend von Wildpferden über den Haufen rennen?

Nur schade um den alten Steinbruch. Ich bin da auch 20 Jahre lang unterwegs gewesen, habe Spaß gehabt und bin nicht in die Luft geflogen. Genauso wie auch sonst niemand...

Samstag stand übrigens in den Erlanger Nachrichten, dass bei Bauarbeiten in der Stadt 26 Flakgranaten gefunden wurden. Würde man den Geist der Sperrverordnung auf die Erlanger Innenstadt anwenden.... - ach lassen wir das


----------



## gandi85 (8. Februar 2016)

Da wird niemals mehr auch nur 1cm Weg/Gelände für eine anderweitige Nutzung (MTB etc.) abegetreten werden. Hab mir das die letzten Wochen des öfteren vor Ort noch mal angesehen. Das kann man wenden und drehen wie man will, sorry aber das (Naturschutz-)Gebiet ist weg. (zumindest offiziell)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Februar 2016)

Es gibt sogar Leute die suchen nach altlasten von Munititon, so gefährlich kann das garnicht sein wie immer getan wird. Einfach mal das Video dazu ansehen


----------



## lowfat (8. Februar 2016)

Naja, ich kann schon verstehen, dass sie genau solche Munitionssucher dort nicht haben wollen und deshalb die nachweislich belasteten Gebiete der alten Schiessbahnen einzäunen. Es wäre aber aufrichtig, auch die Gründe dafür offen zu benennen. Wie oben schon gesagt: Meiner Meinung nach ist der Naturschutz nur ein willkommenes Mittel zum Zweck. Welcher Militariasammler klettert schon gerne über einen Elektrozaun und lässt sich anschliessend von Wildpferden über den Haufen rennen?

Hier der Vollständigkeit halber noch eine Quelle zum Flakgranatenfund in Erlangen: http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...rarbeiten-in-Erlangen-gefunden;art215,1594509


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Februar 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Welcher Militariasammler klettert schon gerne über einen Elektrozaun und lässt sich anschliessend von Wildpferden über den Haufen rennen?



Ich hätte mehr bedenken bei den Ziegen und Böcken. Habe die Pferde noch nie rennen gesehen ....


----------



## microbat (8. Februar 2016)

Die Ziegen und Böcke sind harmlos. Die Pferde sind Hengste. Die würden nicht angerannt kommen wie ein Stier, sondern eher gemütlich vorbei schlendern, nen Satz machen und einen eine "zentrieren".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (8. Februar 2016)

die Hengste sind doch damit beschäftigt, sich untereinander kalt zu machen. kürzlich musste ja einer eingeschläfert werden...



lowfat schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann schon verstehen, dass sie genau solche Munitionssucher dort nicht haben wollen und deshalb die nachweislich belasteten Gebiete der alten Schiessbahnen einzäunen. Es wäre aber aufrichtig, auch die Gründe dafür offen zu benennen. Wie oben schon gesagt: Meiner Meinung nach ist der Naturschutz nur ein willkommenes Mittel zum Zweck. Welcher Militariasammler klettert schon gerne über einen Elektrozaun und lässt sich anschliessend von Wildpferden über den Haufen rennen?


ich habe nicht das gefühl, dass die Munition überhaupt jemand interessiert, außer so einer globalen haftungsfreisprechung der verantwortlichen. es gab hier doch mal den link zu diesem survival(?)-Forum, wo einer beschrieben hat, dass er einen ihm bekannten lokal eng abgegrenzten altlasten-verklappungsort gemeldet hätte, und passiert wäre -- nichts. ihr hattet den forumuser glaube ich kontaktiert.

das pferdegehege ist ja auch nicht an der stelle, weil man so Altlasten einzäunt, sondern weil da wiese ist. und nun können ein paar uni-Biologen halt mit DB-Geld ihren Spielplatz vergrößern (der Naturschutz wacht ja eh über seine paar NSG-Spielplätze wie ein 3-jähriger über seinen sandkasten, ohne auch nur irgendwie mal über den rand hinauszuschauen). und die Staatsforsten knallen weiterhin ungeniert riesige schotterpisten bis an den wildpferde-NSG-rand in den wald, z.b. Richtung kalchi raus.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Februar 2016)

Seite 12 gehts los mit den Funden

http://www.nbg-mil-com.de/LTAs/Range Tennenlohe 201402.pdf

Das scheint gültig zu sein, soviel ist da ja garnicht gesperrt an wegen und pfaden, fast alles grün
http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/sicherheit-ordnung/verordnung-tennenlohe.html


----------



## microbat (9. Februar 2016)

eingezeichnet und "erlaubt" sind die geschotterten Forst-Auto-Bahnen
und die sind so interessant wie abgestandenes warmes Bier mit versoffener Wespe.


----------



## derwaaal (9. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das scheint gültig zu sein, soviel ist da ja garnicht gesperrt an wegen und pfaden, fast alles grün
> http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/sicherheit-ordnung/verordnung-tennenlohe.html


Die grünen "Wege" sind hier ausschließlich Forstwege, soweit ich weiß.
Teilweise sind auch einige Forstwege nicht erlaubt.
Das ist in diesem Thread schon mal ausführlich durchdiskutiert worden, wenn Du ein wenig (oder ein wenig mehr) zurückblätterst.

Edith: oh, zu spät. :\


----------



## static (11. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich die Karte richtig interpretiere, verhindert der neue Zaun den Zugang zur Brücke von Süden her (in der Gehege-Mitte entsteht eine Insel).
Meine Beobachtung war bisher, das Fußgänger das nördliche Gehege umrunden und über die Brücke wieder zurück auf die große Schotterstraße gehen. Auf dem süd-westlichen Wegabschnitt hab ich noch nie jemand anderes getroffen.
In Zukunft gibt es nur noch die Möglichkeit das Gehege komplett zu umrunden oder gar nicht.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der ganze südliche/östliche Weg praktisch gar nicht mehr begangen wird und alle Spaziergägner sich nur noch im westlichen Abschnitt und auf der Insel aufhalten.
Das wäre vielleicht ein Argument, um das Fahrverbot in dem Bereich irgendwann mal wieder los zu werden... Neben dem Unsinn, den einzigen "gefahrlosen" Weg zu sperren und alle Mountainbiker dazu zu verleiten sich auf anderen Wegen potenziell in Lebensgefahr zu bringen...


----------



## microbat (11. Februar 2016)

"Die" werden das schon so machen, dass für Wanderer weiterhin ein Rundgang und Durchgang zur Brücke möglich ist.
Mich würde es auch nicht wundern, wenn eine zweite Brücke und ein Aussichtsturm hinzu kommen.
Die bisherige Aufteilung des Geheges in zwei Teile werden die Betreiber sicherlich beibehalten um die Herde "zu steuern".

Für das Gebiet von Tennenlohe bis rauf nach Kalchreuth gilt die bekannte Verordnung aufgrund der militärischen Nutzung.
Das Gehege ist zusätzlich in einen NSG und die Wege um das Gehege sind zusätzlich mit "Verkehrszeichen 254 Verbot für Radverkehr" gekennzeichnet.

Das befahren der Wanderwege rund um das Gehege (der Rest freilich auch) ist "so dermaßen nicht erlaubt",
dass der Glaube an eine "Lockerung"  etwas naiv ist.

"Die" wollen nicht, das da Rad gefahren wird - Punkt
Im NSG auch nicht und im sonstigen Wald natürlich auch nicht.

Vermutlich ist die ehemalige militärische Nutzung und infolge dessen die "Verordnung" ein "Segen",
weil dadurch der an sich "freie Zugang" zur Natur reglementiert werden kann.

Selbst wenn "Die" wollten - könnten "Die" nicht anders handeln als diese "Verordnung" zu erlassen.
Alles andere wäre zu teuer / fahrlässig / unerwünscht.

Es ist wahrscheinlicher, das wir mit ´nen Hoverbike ausreiten, als das dort Verbote zurück genommen werden.





static schrieb:


> Mountainbiker dazu zu verleiten sich auf anderen Wegen potenziell in Lebensgefahr zu bringen...


Der Haken ist, dass wenn sich Biker an die Verordnung halten - diese sich nicht in Lebensgefahr bringen, weil die geschotterten Forstbahnen (angeblich) sicher sind.
Der Haken ist, geschotterten Forstbahnen sind tödlich langweilig...


----------



## static (11. Februar 2016)

Die Lockerung hatte ich auch nur auf den Weg ums Gehege bezogen. Dieser Weg ist ja der einzige "gefahrlose" und gleichzeitig interessante. Und ausgerechnet von dem wird man auch noch ausgeschlossen.
Das Fahrverbot wurde ja mit dem Schutz der Fußgänger begründet. Ohne Fußgänger kein Verbots-Grund.
Ist natürlich naiv gedacht, schon klar. Aber irgendwie muss man sich ja einreden, dass in der Welt noch Vernunft herrscht...

Dass sich am Rest des Forst jemals was ändern wird halte ich auch für ausgeschlossen. Und eigentlich auch, dass bei den verantwortlichen überhaupt Rede- und Kompromissbereitschafft besteht...


----------



## microbat (11. Februar 2016)

Am Rundweg traf ich mal ´nen "Ranger" und wir kamen ins Gespräch...
...er erklärte, dass es keinesfalls um den Schutz der Fußgänger geht,
sondern um Erosion und verfrachteten Sand, der die sensible Flora & Fauna stört.
Meine Frage zum Unterschied zwischen Stollenreifen und Wanderstiefeln wurde nicht beantwortet.

Ist aber auch egal, für irgendwelche Lebewesen dort sollte eine offene Steppe mit Sand von Vorteil sein,
denn die Pferde & Ziegen sind dort um die Fläche frei zu halten.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte - im Sinne eines ansprechenden Naherholungs- und Erlebnis- Gebiets -
ein Bohlenweg mit Aussichtsplattformen (Bsp. Vogelschutzgebiete auf Amrum) um das Gehege gebaut werden.
Das Ganze natürlich maximal "Fahrrad fahren unfreundlich", denn dort soll ja nicht gefahren werden.

Auf den "Berg" nebern Wall hätte ein hoher Aussichtsturm platz.
Gemeinsam mit den Walderlebniszentrum und weiteren Informationstafeln,
einen Wegenetz zum Wandern und Radfahren, sowie keine Forstwirtschaft (im NSG),
könnte ich das NSG mitten in der "Metropolregion" ernst nehmen.

Derzeit fühlt sich das Ganze eher konzeptlos und zufällig an:
der Truppenübungsplatz wird überflüssig - also geschwind ein NSG ernannt - oh Mist: die Steppe wuchert zu
- also einige Gäule vom Tiergarten abstellen - ah Super die DB braucht "Ausgleichs-Masse" für den ICE nach Mü
- noch mehr Fläche mit Pferden zustellen - arrgh: die Gäule schaffen nicht alles - also noch eine Ziegenherde
dazu - huch: die bösen biker missachten Verkehrszeichen im Wald - also noch mehr Zäune bauen...


----------



## derwaaal (11. Februar 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Bohlenweg


NorthShore fände ich ansprechend! Also, weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (11. Februar 2016)

static schrieb:


> Dass sich am Rest des Forst jemals was ändern wird halte ich auch für ausgeschlossen. Und eigentlich auch, dass bei den verantwortlichen überhaupt Rede- und Kompromissbereitschafft besteht...



Wir waren bei der höheren Naturschutzbehörde in Ansbach und beim LRA ERH und habe dort jeweils X Ordner mit Unterlagen zum NSG und der Sperrverordnung durchgearbeitet. Es besteht nach wie vor Rede- und Kompromissbereitschaft solange man vernünftige Argumente hat und vernünftig miteinander umgeht. Auch Behördenvertreter sind nur Menschen wie jeder andere, die Vertrauen in ihr Gegenüber haben wollen. Solange wir hier im Forum und im Wald als wilder Haufen daherkommen, werden wir nichts erreichen.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (11. Februar 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Am Rundweg traf ich mal ´nen "Ranger" und wir kamen ins Gespräch...
> ...er erklärte, dass es keinesfalls um den Schutz der Fußgänger geht,
> sondern um Erosion und verfrachteten Sand, der die sensible Flora & Fauna stört.
> Meine Frage zum Unterschied zwischen Stollenreifen und Wanderstiefeln wurde nicht beantwortet.


ich hatte den eindruck, die offiziellen stellen vermeiden diese fragwürdige Unterscheidung befahrung<->Betretung in ihrer Argumentation (in den Verordnungen natürlich nicht). bei den Wildpferden wurde mit der sicherheit der Fußgänger argumentiert, am rathsberg wird mit der neuen Verordnung der trail-weg durchs NSG für alle verboten (die noch gültige Verordnung wird so gebeugt .. ähhh... interpretiert, dass es jetzt auch schon so sei).

die windige sandverfrachtungsthese habe ich noch nicht gehört, mir waren nur die überfahrenen Blindschleichen zu ohren gekommen :-D


----------



## Achtzig (11. Februar 2016)

Ich hab schon mal von unserem Steinbruch richtige Enduro Rennen neulich erzählt,  oder?  Da war alles gut und genehmigt und vernünftig. Bis dann die Jäger sich quer gestellt haben. Und der Erfolg von weiteren vernünftigen Gesprächen war: kein Rennen mehr im Steinbruch. Und ich glaub es wird egal sein, wer sich da quer stellt,  solange der lauter schreit und bessere Verbindungen hat,  werden wir weiter illegal unserer Wege fahren müssen. Das gleiche Problem ist doch kürzlich mit den Moped Trialern im stb angesprochen worden,  die waren auch so lang vernünftig bis sie da nich mehr fahren durften. Und mit vernünftig reden sind wir vor 30 Jahren auch mit unseren Skateboards vertrieben worden.
Das einzige, das helfen kann, is ne stärkere Lobby als die Konkurrenz. Im wahren Leben ist's halt doch so,  dass die Lautstärke wahrgenommen wird und nicht der Inhalt sinnvoller Argumente...
Und da muss ich meinen Hut ziehen vor all denen,  die trotzdem weiter reden und versuchen mit Argumenten zu punkten,  bitte behaltet euren Glauben und macht weiter!  Ich drück die Daumen und lass mich gern eines besseren belehren...


----------



## static (11. Februar 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wir waren bei der höheren Naturschutzbehörde in Ansbach und beim LRA ERH und habe dort jeweils X Ordner mit Unterlagen zum NSG und der Sperrverordnung durchgearbeitet. Es besteht nach wie vor Rede- und Kompromissbereitschaft solange man vernünftige Argumente hat und vernünftig miteinander umgeht. Auch Behördenvertreter sind nur Menschen wie jeder andere, die Vertrauen in ihr Gegenüber haben wollen. Solange wir hier im Forum und im Wald als wilder Haufen daherkommen, werden wir nichts erreichen.


Ich hab nicht unbedingt den Eindruck, das wir hier wie ein wilder Haufen rüberkommen. Ein bisschen Sarkassmus in dieser Situation kann man bestimmt keinem übel nehmen.

Dass ihr viel Arbeit in die Sache investiert ist mir bekannt und ich bin auch absolut froh drüber, auch wenn's nicht unbedingt so deutlich rauskommt! (Das man leider nicht immer die Anerkennung für den geleisteten Einsatz, selbst von der Gruppe für die man eigentlich kämpft, bekommt habt ihr wahrscheinlich auch schon gemerkt. Kenn ich nur zu gut aus der Zeit, als ich noch Interessen vertreten hab...)
Ich seh's im Fall des Tennenloher Forst nur als ziemlich hoffnungslos an. Wenn sich doch was tut, natürlich umso besser.
Ich finde die Mühe nur in anderen Aktionen, wie dem Waldbauern sein weggebrochenes Wegstück wieder aufzubauen, sinnvoller investiert, als gegen eine Behörde anzukämpfen die von sich aus erstmal kein Interesse an einer Änderung des aktuellen Zustands hat.
Ist natürlich nur meine Einschätzung als Außenstehender. Trotzdem Lob für euere Arbeit bisher!

Edit:
Und wer kompromissbereit ist, sollte nicht die Polizei in den Wald schicken! Das war gar kein gutes Zeichen an die lokalen Biker und Wanderer...


----------



## lowfat (12. Februar 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Das einzige, das helfen kann, is ne stärkere Lobby als die Konkurrenz.


Das sehe ich genauso. Wenn man sich die lange gewachsenen Beziehungsgeflechte zwischen Forstämtern, Bay. Staatsforsten, Innenministerium, Walderlebniszentrum, Grundstückseigentümern, Jägern, Sebalder Reichswald. e.V. usw. anschaut, wird einem schnell klar, wer am längeren Hebel sitzt. Die kennen das Thema MTB zum grossen Teil gar nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, sondern bekommen nur etwas davon mit, wenn es irgendwo zu Konflikten kommt. Ein Amt ist dann verpflichtet zu handeln. Nur wenn wir ihnen erklären, was wir wollen und wie auch für MTB attraktive Lösungen aussehen können, kommen wir voran. Wie sollen sie uns denn verstehen, wenn wir nicht mit ihnen reden?

Über die DIMB habe ich lange die Nase gerümpft. Es ist aber die beste Interessenvertretung, die wir haben. Und deshalb bin ich dabei. Je größer die DIMB (=mehr Mitglieder), desto stärker. Der DAV und der Fränkische Albverein haben große MTB-Gruppen. Beide sind akzeptiert und werden als Verein auch zu Änderungen an den NSG-Verordnungen gehört.


----------



## nightwolf (21. Februar 2016)

Zufaellig fand ich das hier ... Interessant, nachdem ich heute morgen wieder etliche Kilometer auf fuerchterlich zugerichteten Waldwegen unterwegs gewesen war ...  
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neu...este-technik-soll-waldboden-schonen-1.5004706


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. Februar 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Zufaellig fand ich das hier ... Interessant, nachdem ich heute morgen wieder etliche Kilometer auf fuerchterlich zugerichteten Waldwegen unterwegs gewesen war ...
> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neu...este-technik-soll-waldboden-schonen-1.5004706


Der redakteur scheint dem försterlatein ebensoviel glauben zu schenken wie ich, wenn er "bodenschonend" (in "") schreibt.


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2016)

Dacht ich mir auch


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Februar 2016)

Im Meilwald hat man die letzten 2 Wochen auch gewütet, einen Weg habens gleich neu aufgeschottert, der ist jetzt hart wie Asphalt ...


----------



## feardorcha (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo, Leute!

Ich will mich erstmal kurz vorstellen.
Ich bin 33 Jahre jung *hust*, bin seit rund 10 Jahren im Radsport aktiv (RR und MTB) und vor kurzem von Mainz nach Erlangen gezogen.
Die letzten Jahre hat sich das Ganze aber immer mehr auf das MTB verlagert,
wobei ich eine CC-Feile durch die Wälder bewege und ab und zu an Bike-Marathons teilnehme.
Diesen Winter hatte ich allerdings soviel zu tun, dass ich kaum zum Radeln gekommen bin.
Die letzten Wochen habe ich das Rad immer mal wieder bewegt, komme aber in der Regel nach wenigen Wochen in Tritt.
Ich fahre gerne auch mal den einen oder anderen Trail, aber lasse Sprünge aus Material-Gründen eher sein.
Vielleicht leiste ich mir da mittel- bis langfristig mal auch ein Enduro.

Ich würde mich als locker, humorvoll und umgänglich bezeichnen und suche gleichgesinnte Mitstreiter,
da es zusammen i.d.R. einfach mehr Spaß macht und für mich die soziale Komponente im Sport auch eine große Rolle spielt.
Wer sich also angesprochen fühlt und ggf. sogar auch an solchen CC-Rennen teilnimmt oder darauf hintrainieren möchte,
der kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Ich fahre momentan in der Regel Runden von 40-60 km, kann aber auch mal kürzer oder länger sein.
Wenn ich wieder meine alte Form habe, sollten auch Runden von 60-80 km drin sein.
(auf dem RR alles von 60 bis 120 km - je nach Zeit und Lust)

Beste Grüße,

feardorcha
(keltisch für Frederic  )


----------



## eve-kaefer (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch gerne einer Gruppe anschließen, wenn das möglich ist. Ich bin Eva, 37 Jahre alt und fahre erst seit kurzem. Bis jetzt bin ich nur ein paar Trails gefahren, habe aber riesigen Spaß dabei. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich am Women's Mountain Bike Camp in Latsch teilgenommen und ein paar technische Sachen gelernt. Bin aber wie gesagt noch am Anfang. Würde mich aber wahnsinnig freuen, wenn hier irgendjemand (oder auch ein paar mehr) wären, die mich mal mit auf eine Tour nehmen  Konditionstechnisch müsste es schon gehen. Bin sonst noch im Fitnessstudio unterwegs. Kommt halt immer drauf an, was ihr vorhabt. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, wie ihr alle so fahrt, aber ich denke mal, die meisten fahren schon sehr lange und daher auch Strecken/Trails, die ich nicht (noch nicht) fahren kann. Jedenfalls bin ich sehr motiviert und lernbegeistert. Außerdem umgänglich und offen ;-) Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal mitfahren dürfte!

Viele Grüße
Eva


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Mai 2016)

Schliesst euch halt dem DAV Erlangen an, die sind flott unterwegs und auf Hm´s geeicht. Mir sind die derzeit noch etwas zu flott unterwegs (bergaufwärts) 
Allerdings fahren die nur Mittwochs regelmäßig, Samstags ging da noch nichts zusammen auch wenn die HP was anderes aussagt.
Lockere Gruppe alles nette Leute!

Ansonsten kann man schon mal ne Runde drehen v. Erlangen bis zum Hetzles etc., wenns ned grad regnet.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (20. Mai 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Samstags ging da noch nichts zusammen auch wenn die HP was anderes aussagt.


samstags geht nichts *mehr* zusammen -- leider leider.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Mai 2016)

Also ich fahre am Sonntag in der Fränkischen. Wahrscheinlich Bierfelsen.


----------



## OliRay (20. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre morgen wie's aussieht Kalchreuth. Fahre allerdings keine langen Touren, sondern habe eher den Fokus auf spaßiges und technisches bergab. Also schotterpisten meistens hoch und geile Trails runter!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Mai 2016)

OliRay schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen wie's aussieht Kalchreuth.



wann willst fahren?
werd heut spätnachmittag auch mal wieder kalchi anpeilen

vielleicht sieht man sich ja - hab a yt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. Mai 2016)

keine angst vor kontrollen?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Mai 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> keine angst vor kontrollen?



Nö - sind ja alles geeignete wege, fahre ja nicht durchs unterholz, schaufel habe ich auch keine dabei und den gaulkoppel trail lass ich aus


----------



## rebirth (21. Mai 2016)

aber die interessanten teile sind doch verboten?! 
wann fährst du denn? meine heutige gruppe wird sich nicht einig, und kalchi wär ma wieder gut


----------



## OliRay (21. Mai 2016)

Sorry, hab's zu spät gelesen. War auf dem veganen Straßenfest in Nürnberg und bin dann erst gegen 18:30Uhr losgekommen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## OliRay (21. Mai 2016)

Aber jetzt müsst ihr mich mal aufklären!
Was ist da verboten???


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Mai 2016)

Nix.
Legal, illegal, scheissegal - IKEAREGAL!


----------



## suoixon (21. Mai 2016)

Kalchi kannst (edit: darfst) fast nix mehr fahren was nicht 2m breit und befestigt ist


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Mai 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> aber die interessanten teile sind doch verboten?!
> wann fährst du denn? meine heutige gruppe wird sich nicht einig, und kalchi wär ma wieder gut



fahre später, so gegen 15Uhr von erlangen aus zur teufels badestube 



OliRay schrieb:


> Aber jetzt müsst ihr mich mal aufklären!
> Was ist da verboten???



Was muss man groß Aufklären? Ist doch eigentl. schon lange bekannt das man die Schotterwege in Kalchi und Dennaloh ned verlassen derf wegen angeblichen Ballaballa Altlasten.

Interessiert aber wohl die wenigsten, am Donnerstag war jedenfalls auf einem Trail hohes Verkehrsaufkommen.

Wie man da genau hinkommt wird nicht verraten, Insider wissen des eh .....






Ich fahre regelmäßig in Kalchi etc. bisher hatte ich einmal "Grünschnabelkontakt" an der Brücke von der Wildpferdekoppel, hat mich ne mündl. Verwarnung, nen Zehner gekostet und die Personalien wurden aufgenommen. Das war vor gut eineinviertel Jahren.

Ansonsten auf den üblichen Trails habe ich noch nie irgendwelche "grünen sportlichen zivilen Kontrolleure auf MTBs" gesehen, wie doch immer behauptet wird das dort diesbezüglich welche unterwegs wären.

Und zudem ist grad Berchkärwa, da hamm die bestimmt was anderes zutun als irgendwo im Wald rumzulungern.

Mit diesem Posting rufe ich nicht dazu auf dort gefahrenlos Biken zu können, wer in K & T abseits der Schotterpisten fährt, fährt auf eigene Verantwortung. Punkt.

So nebenbei bemerkt, ich fahre halt meistens dann, wenn das normale Fußvolk entweder schon beim Kaffetrinken ist, im Biergarten oder Zuhause vor der Glotze sitzt, also nicht unbedingt dann wenn die Ihrern Verdauungsspaziergang machen oder ihre morgentlichen Jogging- Stögglasrunden drehen. 

Nachtrunden drehe ich auch keine wenn der Mann mit dem Gewehr und seinem Waldi durchs Unterholz stapft 

Ansonsten gibts halt zu dem Thema die Infos von der DIMB
http://ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.de/2014/07/mountainbiken-im-bereich-des-ehemaligen.html


----------



## OliRay (23. Mai 2016)

Ja, das das Biken dort offiziell verboten ist, hab ich schon gecheckt! Ich fahr dort seit 5 Jahren und im Sommer beinahe täglich. Ich wollte nur mal herausfinden ob schon mal jemand dort rausgezogen wurde und wie das abläuft. Also verbieten lass ich mir das bestimmt nicht. Ich wohne da und fahre da auch weiterhin meine tägliche Hausrunde, auch mit Wanderern hatte ich nur positive Begegnungen drum sehe ich da auch keinen Handlungsbedarf über einen Sinneswandel meinerseits! Ich würde nur zu gerne wissen wie viele Personen da dann stehen, kann ich einfach weiterfahren ohne zu reagieren oder stehenbleiben und wieder andere Richting einschlagen bzw. Falsche Angaben machen, da ich niemals Geld und Ausweis dabei hab, zumindest bei meiner Hausrunde (bestes Bier hab ich selber)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Mai 2016)

Musst dann halt so machen wenn Du weiter fahren willst


----------



## OliRay (23. Mai 2016)

Hahaha, da hätten die was zu tun


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## microbat (23. Mai 2016)

Das Ganze wurde hier (in diesem Thread)
und vorallem dort:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/betretungsverbot-ehemal-truppenuebungsplatz-tennenlohe.695123/
und etwas da:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-am-rathsberg-verboten.355137/
augiebig verbreitet...

*Gelesen* habe ich, dass einzelne Polizisten in ziviler Klamotte auf´m MTB unterwegs waren
oder ´ne Wanne hintern Gebüsch stand und die Radler "freiwillig" vorbei kamen.
Rund um das Pferdegehege waren Bereitschaftspolizisten mit einen von der Naturschutzbehörde zugange
oder der Staatsförster (welcher im Wald polizeiliche Befugnisse hat) belehrte einen samt kostenpflichtiger Verwarnung 

Rund um das Pferdegehege hängen die Verkehrsschilder "Verbot für Radfahrer" - StVO Verkehrszeichen-Nr. 254 -
rum und dort zu fahren kostet um die 25 €. Zwischen T-lohe und K-reuth gilt die Verordnung vom Landratsamt ERH.
Beim ersten mal kostet die Verwarnung etwas  ich glaube so um die 60 bis 100 €)
- als Wiederholungstäter wird´s dann ungünstiger  bis 1000 € ? / Tagessätze...was auch immer).
Zwischen T-lohe - Erlangen - Wildpferde ist ein Naturschutzgebiet - sich dort "erwischen zu lassen" sollte theoretisch extra Kosten. Im optimalen Fall wird man am Gehege im Naturschutzgebiet und natürlich mit Verstoß gegen die "Verordnung" gestellt - BINGO 

Mein Text hier ist eine Zusammenfassung aus dem was ich gelesen / gehört habe und keine eigene Erfahrung 

Stelle Dir einfach vor,
Du radelst gemütlich über eine rote Ampel (nach 1 Sekunde rotphase = 1 Punkt + 100 €)
und die Rennleitung will dich dran kriegen 
Übertrage diese Vorstellung auf eine Begegnung im Wald...
Alles nur eine Frage, wie motiviert die sind Dich für ein Vergehen zu belangen.

Falsche Angaben machen ist natürlich genial 
Die Angaben sollten aber schnell und glaubwürdig, beliebig oft in diverser Reihenfolge aus Dir heraus sprudeln.
Ansonsten kommste mit zur Wache zur Überprüfung der Personalien...

Im Moment ist es eher Ruhig im "Revier" aber mit dem besseren Wetter wird sich das wieder ändern.
Dank der "digitalen Schotterwege bremser" - diese Spezie biker können erst auf Schotter "bremsen" und
unter bremsen verstehen die ein blockiertes Hinterrad - dank derer wissen dann auch alle Ordnungshüter
die besten Plätze um auf biker zu warten


----------



## OliRay (23. Mai 2016)

Ja, des ist mir alles bewusst, doch wenn ich von Kleinsendelbach nach Kalchreuth hochfahre und meine Hausrunde fahre, hab ich noch nie ein Schild gesehen, daß mir das fahren hier untersagen würde. Bei den Pferden fahr ich nie, da weiß ich auch das es da gefährlich ist. Doch oben bei uns???? Vielleicht sind meine Zeiten auch gut so!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Mai 2016)

gernerell hingewiesen darauf das es nicht gestattet ist die befestigten wege zu verlassen findet eigentl. nur auf den großen Hinweistafeln rund um Tennenlohe statt. Wenn ich von Kalchi-Sportplatz etc. anfahre findet man keine Hinweistafeln.

Ich lass mich auch nicht verrückt machen deswegen ......


----------



## microbat (23. Mai 2016)

Ja ich weiß - kein Schild & kein Hinweis. Da fährt man ggf. 'nen Wanderweg (Nordic Walking Runde) und Zack - hasste 'ne 'wiedrigkeit begangen...

Deshalb "freuen" sich manche auf's erwischt werden und den ggf. folgenden Rechtsstreit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (23. Mai 2016)

Ja eben, lass mich da auch nicht verrückt machen. Diese Trails bestehen nun seit über 20 Jahren, manche zumindest. Jetzt auf einmal Fahrrad fahren verboten, lol! Am Ende verbieten sie noch Brennesel und erfinden Facebook


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Mai 2016)

habe Heute extra noch mal geschaut, wir sollen uns durch klingeln bemerkbar machen gegenüber Wanderen 



 

Spass hats auch gemacht ohne klingeln zu müssen


----------



## christof1977 (2. Juni 2016)

Moin Leute,
kurze Zusammenfassung:
- Das Verbot im Reichswald besteht schon seit 1994, als die Amis abgezogen sind
- Die Verordnung wurden 2014 erneuert und verschärft
- Erstes Mal erwischen: Belehrung sowie schriftl. Verwarnung ohne Bußgeld
- Danach gehen sie von Vorsatz aus: Es droht Strafe bis zu 1000 Euro (kam so hoch bisher nicht vor, eher unter 100 Euro)
- Kontrollen erfolgen sporadisch, z.T. mit Bepo
- Grob kann man sagen, dass das Verlassen der geschotterten, breiten Wege verboten ist, und zwar für alle, nicht nur für MTBler


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Juni 2016)

christof1977 schrieb:


> - Erstes Mal erwischen: Belehrung sowie schriftl. Verwarnung ohne Bußgeld



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, habe 2015 an der Brücke der Pferdekoppel in Tennenlohe 10,-€ bezahlt als "Erstmaliger" und meine Personalien wurden aufgenommen. Was schriftliches habe ich nicht zugestellt bekommen. Bin ich aber nachträglich auch nicht scharf drauf 

Pferdekoppel ist für mich Tabu dort stehen ja auch die passenden Schilder dazu, beim Rest warte ich darauf erwischt zu werden. Dann gucken wir mal was ein Richter spricht im Bezug auf die fehlenden Beschilderungen und wie es sich erklären lässt wenn es doch so gefährlich ist, das die "Holzmachmännchen" sich von den Wegen entfernen dürfen. Sowie Wanderweg Beschilderungen Querfeldein auf schmalen Wegen und Pfaden vorhanden sind. ( z.B. nähe Kreuzweiher)


----------



## christof1977 (2. Juni 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, habe 2015 an der Brücke der Pferdekoppel in Tennenlohe 10,-€ bezahlt als "Erstmaliger" und meine Personalien wurden aufgenommen. Was schriftliches habe ich nicht zugestellt bekommen. Bin ich aber nachträglich auch nicht scharf drauf



Dann haben sie das Verfahren evtl. geändert oder es ist nicht einheitlich 



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Pferdekoppel ist für mich Tabu dort stehen ja auch die passenden Schilder dazu, beim Rest warte ich darauf erwischt zu werden. Dann gucken wir mal was ein Richter spricht im Bezug auf die fehlenden Beschilderungen und wie es sich erklären lässt wenn es doch so gefährlich ist, das die "Holzmachmännchen" sich von den Wegen entfernen dürfen. Sowie Wanderweg Beschilderungen Querfeldein auf schmalen Wegen und Pfaden vorhanden sind. ( z.B. nähe Kreuzweiher)



Forstarbeiter dürfen da rein, sie sind entsprechend belehrt etc. Beschilderungen sind ja vorhanden, halt nur an den Schotterwegen. Grundsätzlich reicht aber die Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt aus (ob das in der Praxis ausreichend ist, darf gerne bezweifelt werden).
Der Kreuzweiher gehört nicht mehr zum Sperrgebiet, siehe auch https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2JVvBHtqc2HMlQ4eE5RUHlqdE0/view?pref=2&pli=1
In diesem Flyer ist das Sperrgebiet gut abgebildet.


----------



## static (5. Juni 2016)

DIMB Erlangen: Trailpflegeaktion im Privatwald bei Adlitz
https://www.facebook.com/igerlangen/posts/1047662551994362
Um hier auch mal wieder was positives zu schreiben...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (7. Juni 2016)

static schrieb:


> DIMB Erlangen: Trailpflegeaktion im Privatwald bei Adlitz
> https://www.facebook.com/igerlangen/posts/1047662551994362
> Um hier auch mal wieder was positives zu schreiben...



Das Gebiet ist in vielerlei Hinsicht lehrreich: Dieser Schluchtwald ist (zumindest aus Laiensicht) ähnlich urig wie die Abbruchkante am Rathsberg. Während im Rathsberg-NSG schon allein eines Menschen Fuß gewaltige Naturschäden anrichten soll, darf in diesem Schluchtwald ein paar Meter weiter zwischen Atzelsberg und Adlitz intensive Forstwirtschaft betrieben werden (nicht dort, wo der Trail repariert wurde -- die genannten Grundbesitzer arbeiten nur extensiv mit einem herkömmlichen Traktor in ihrem Wald -- sondern etwas oberhalb, von Adlitz weiter weg).

Es wäre doch mal schön, wenn der behördliche Naturschutz das Ganze im Blick hätte, und nicht nur in seinen NSG-Sandkästen als Rumpelstilzchen seine Auftritte hätte... In der Reichsforstplantage ist die Diskrepanz natürlich noch eklatanter -- das ist sowieso nurmehr eine Lachnummer.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juni 2016)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich reicht aber die Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt aus (ob das in der Praxis ausreichend ist, darf gerne bezweifelt werden)



Das heisst, ich muss als "Forchheimer" mir erst das passende Amtsblatt von Erlangen oder Kalchreuth besorgen bevor ich in den Wald fahren kann. Hast Du dir schon mal ein Amtsblatt besorgt bevor Du irgendwo biken gegangen bist?


----------



## christof1977 (16. Juni 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das heisst, ich muss als "Forchheimer" mir erst das passende Amtsblatt von Erlangen oder Kalchreuth besorgen bevor ich in den Wald fahren kann. Hast Du dir schon mal ein Amtsblatt besorgt bevor Du irgendwo biken gegangen bist?


Nein, sicherlich nicht. Das ist aber die Rechtslage, und bekanntlich schätzt Unwissenheit vor Strafe nicht.
Ob das so sinnvoll ist oder nicht, lasse ich unkommentiert.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juni 2016)

Also, ich habe mich mal mit einem Anwalt darüber unterhalten, der grinste und meinte man braucht im Falle des Falles nur Durchhaltevermögen um durch die einzelnen Distanzen zu gehen. In erster Distanz ist man eigentl. bei sowas immer der Verlierer, aber am Schluss werden bekanntlich erst die Toten gezählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (16. Juni 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> (...)  Hast Du dir schon mal ein Amtsblatt besorgt bevor Du irgendwo biken gegangen bist?


Klar, wir sind doch schliesslich in Deutschland 

In Regensburg hab ich mal zehn Euro blechen muessen und wochenlangen Papierkrieg gehabt weil ich mit dem Auto mit zwei Raedern auf dem Gras geparkt habe. In Regensburg darf man offensichtlich das Gras nur rauchen (tun die im Rechtsamt der Stadt Regensburg wohl auch ausgiebig) aber keine Autos drauf parken, und das steht auch bei denen im Amtsblatt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juni 2016)

Da möchte man garnicht wissen was bei denen noch so alles im Amtsblatt steht


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Juni 2016)

Es sollen sich ja schon Leute wegen der überhandnehmenden Bürokratie aufgehängt haben.

Das Aufhängen ist eine sehr romantische Art des Selbstmordes:
Man sucht sich einen geeigneten Baum, nimmt ein Hanfseil, schneidet noch ein Stückerl ab und raucht das letzte Mal ein wenig Hanf.
Dann geht es zur Sache....

Allerdings steht solchem romantischen Suizid immer mehr entgegen, dass die Hanfseile so gut wie verschwunden sind.
Moderne Kernmantelseile sind zwar deutlich reissfester, aber was nützt es, wenn sich nach Dir noch hundert andere damit aufhängen können? Und wenn Du von so einem Kunststoffseil ein Stück abschneidest und das rauchst, dann brauchst Dich danach nicht mehr aufzuhängen.

Mein Vorschlag ware also, dem Amt in Regensburg ein Kernmantelseil aus Kunststoff zu schicken.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Juni 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> und das steht auch bei denen im Amtsblatt



In welchen denn?
https://www.regensburg.de/rathaus/aktuelles/amtsblatt


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. Juni 2016)

> Das heisst, ich muss als "Forchheimer" mir erst das passende Amtsblatt von Erlangen oder Kalchreuth besorgen bevor ich in den Wald fahren kann. Hast Du dir schon mal ein Amtsblatt besorgt bevor Du irgendwo biken gegangen bist?



Das genügt bei weitem nicht ;-). Nach der Vorstellung des Unteren Naturschutzes ERH musst Du auch außerhalb von NSGs für jeden Weg, der nicht gewidmet ist -- also alle Wege, die nicht große Forststraßen sind oder beschilderte Wanderrouten sind -- herausfinden, ob der Grundbesitzer mit dem Befahren einverstanden ist (was z.B. um die Rathsberger Pferdekoppel bekanntlich nicht der Fall ist). Welche Aufgabe Du damit hast, lässt sich hieran ermessen: "Die „Wildnis am Rathsberg“ liegt zu 65 Prozent in privater Hand, die übrige Fläche ist Teil des Stadtwaldes Erlangen. Die privaten Eigentümer ausfindig zu machen, war hier genauso wie in den anderen Gebieten teilweise sehr zeitaufwendig und glich einer Detektivarbeit, schildert die Forstfachfrau." [http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/urwald-in-der-stadt-1.2473072]

Für die nächste Radtour in einem Dir unbekannten Gebiet solltest Du also schon eine Vorbereitungszeit von sagen wir mal 2 Jahren einplanen. Ein Durchfahrtswunsch könnte als berechtigtes Interesse bei einer Anfrage ans Grundbuch-/Katasteramt durchgehen, allerdings müsstest Du weiterhin mit Kosten für die Auskunft rechnen.

Soweit zur etwas wirren Rechtsauffassung in ERH :-D.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube, wir montieren besser die Lafette für das MG42 auf das Bike.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Juni 2016)

2017 würde der Eingangstext wohl so heissen:

*ERLANGEN* *- Hirschkäfer, Auerhahn, Eule: Diese seltenen Tierarten und einen rießigen Wasserspeicher in mitten des Naturschutzgebietes kann man im Stadtgebiet antreffen.






*


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juni 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> In welchen denn?
> https://www.regensburg.de/rathaus/aktuelles/amtsblatt


Das ist noch laenger her!  Ich bin ja 2007 von Regensburg weg. Das muss in aelteren Amtsblaettern stehen.

Allerdings kam diese Woche ein Brief von der Hausverwaltung, die meine Wohnung suedlich von RGB verwaltet, mit dabei einige Plaene, auf denen genau eingezeichnet war, welche *Baeume* im Bereich der Wohnanlage 'offiziell', also laut Amtsblatt vorhanden, sind.
Alle anderen Baeume gelten als 'Wildwuchs' und duerfen zurueckgeschnitten oder gefaellt werden ohne dass es dafuer eine Genehmigung braucht. Das muss ich dann mal einscannen und meiner Mieterin schicken _(Hintergrund ist, dass sich manche Leute beschwert hatten, die Baeume wuerden zu viel abschatten, zu viel Laub abwerfen, ... dann musste das also geklaert werden ... Ich kenne das Problem gar nicht, weil ich schon so lang weg bin, und vermutlich waren damals die fraglichen Baeume noch viel kleiner ...)_.
In Amtsblaettern steht also nicht nur, wo man biken darf, sondern sogar wo Baeume stehen duerfen (und demzufolge den Schutz der Gesetze geniessen) und wo sie rechtloser Wildwuchs sind den jeder kleinsaegen darf.
_Die Regelungen gehen somit noch viel weiter, als wir alle uns auch nur ansatzweise vorstellen koennen _


----------



## andyman75664 (25. September 2016)

Hallo liebe Erlangener Community,

nachdem ich mich vor kurzem wieder mit dem MTB Virus infiziert habe (nach 2 Jahren Pause und Ortswechsel) bin ich nun hier in Erlangen auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern. Zu mir und meinem Material: Ich bin Ende 20 habe ein Fully mit 120 mm und kenne mich auch schon halbwegs hier in der Gegend aus (war schon 3-4 mal Richtung Streitbaum usw.) - fahren tu ich eigentlich so gut wie alles was mein Rad zu lässt 

Würde mich riesig freuen mal den einen oder anderen hier kennen zu lernen der vielleicht auch noch etwas mehr als die ganzen "bekannten Ecken" kennt. Gibts' hier in Erlangen vielleicht auch einen regelmäßigen Treff an dem man sich anschließen kann?

Danke euch - 
mfg Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliiii (25. September 2016)

Hast ne PN


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2016)

wieso muss man sowas per pn regeln? wegen genau solcher leute geht nix mehr zamm....


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. September 2016)

Weil Erlangen und alles verboten und so


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2016)

achsoo..


----------



## nightwolf (25. September 2016)

-doppelt-


----------



## nightwolf (25. September 2016)

andyman75664 schrieb:


> (...) Gibts' hier in Erlangen vielleicht auch einen regelmäßigen Treff an dem man sich anschließen kann?
> 
> Danke euch -
> mfg Andi


Der DAV hat einen regelmaessigen Treff und Mailverteiler  
www.alpenverein-erlangen.de/Gruppen/Mountainbike/Aktivitaeten.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (19. Oktober 2016)

Es wurden in den letzten Wochen wieder vermehrt Fallen beobachtet. Insbesondere im Meilwald-Gebiet bei Rathsberg.
Die Fallen waren sehr gezielt platziert und mit hohem Verletzungsrisiko (besonders auch für die dort spielenden Kinder).
Polizei ist informiert.
Seid vorsichtig und haltet die Augen offen!
https://www.facebook.com/igerlangen...1828.678397645587523/1154335247993758/?type=3


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich wollte nochmal was anderes loswerden, was mich schon lange nervt.

Seit etwa zweieinhalb Jahren ist der Radweg von den Werkern zur Bayreuther Strasse gesperrt.
Anfangs wegen der Bahn-Baustelle, jetzt wegen des Ausbaus der A73 auf Pseudo-Sechsspur.
Es hiess damals auf meine Anfrage an die Stadt, 'bis Januar 2016' wuerde diese Sperrung bestehen.
Das ist jetzt schon ein 3/4 Jahr ueberfaellig, auf weitere Anfragen bekomme ich keine Antwort mehr, und es wird auch noch laenger dauern, denn die A73-Baustelle ist bis 2018 terminiert
https://www.verkehrslage.de/A73/Baustellen

In diesem Zusammenhang der Link zum Rad-Klimatest: http://www.fahrradklima-test.de/

Stimmt dort bitte mit ab, es gibt da einige Sachen, wo Erlangen mal 'realistische' _-damit meine ich leider keine guten!-_ Noten verdient


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Oktober 2016)

static schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/igerlangen...1828.678397645587523/1154335247993758/?type=3



Doch nicht nur Einbildung!



> Es entstehen neuerdings auch vermehrt neue Abfahrten im städtischen Bereich des Meilwaldes.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erlangen-meilwald.818084/

Das Problem ist, das wenn man die "Kiddis" beim Buddeln erwischt und anspricht, man nur ausgelacht wird und den Stinkefinger gezeigt bekommt. Das erspare ich mir zukünftig.

Fallen habe ich noch keine bemerkt ...


----------



## derwaaal (15. November 2016)

Hallo,
falls jemand einen gelben Rucksack-Regenschutz von deuter findet im Bereich zwischen Kreuzweiher und Ohrwaschl/Pferdegehege (im Osten von Erlangen), bitte bei mir melden.
Er hat im Laufe der Jahre schon etwas Patina angesetzt, und besitzt oben nur einen Klettverschluss, und nicht diese Haken wie die modernen Rucksäcke.
Rucksackvolumen ist ca. 20-25 Liter.
Gestern Abend um ca. 20°° habe ich ihn dort verloren, und heute Morgen gegen 9:30 war er nicht zu entdecken.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## bambam69 (16. November 2016)

Servus zusammen,

bin die Woche über beruflich n Herzogenaurach und habe mein Hardtail dabei.
Gibt's in der Gegend Fahrgemeinschaften und nette Wege ? Dann bitte melden

Viele Grüße

Bambam


----------



## Jan 221ti (24. November 2016)

Hallo,

zu Beginn der letzten Woche habe ich in Pottenstein zwei Biker auf (glaube Litevilles) gesehen die mit Licht zum Nightriden unterwegs waren.
Fahrt ihr dort öfter, bzw. gibts Leute die direkt auf der Fränkischen kommen?
Ich wohne dort vor Ort und möchte nicht immer alleine nightriden gehen


----------



## suoixon (25. November 2016)

bambam69 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> bin die Woche über beruflich n Herzogenaurach und habe mein Hardtail dabei.
> Gibt's in der Gegend Fahrgemeinschaften und nette Wege ? Dann bitte melden
> ...



Ich geh morgen in Herzo fahren


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dr.juggles (26. November 2016)

johannes bist du jetzt wieder öfters in herzo? oder nur auf heimatbesuch?


----------



## suoixon (27. November 2016)

Momentan weiterhin nur am Wochenende "zu Besuch".


----------



## nightwolf (4. September 2019)

Auch wenn hier jetzt laenger nix mehr los war ggf. ein Hinweis, heute Abend ist wieder Termin 




__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (30. September 2019)

Uebermorgen ist es wieder soweit 




__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## nightwolf (1. Dezember 2019)

Hier mal ein paar neue Links ?





__





						Radentscheid-Erlangen – Erlangen, tritt in die Pedale!
					





					radentscheid-erlangen.de
				












						Radentscheid Erlangen
					

Radentscheid Erlangen, Erlangen. Gefällt 636 Mal · 2 Personen sprechen darüber. Wir sind eine eine Gruppe aus Erlanger Bürgerinnen und Bürgern, die sich für eine sicheres Miteinander im Verkehr,...




					www.facebook.com
				




Das lokale Kaesblatt glaenzt wieder mit einer herausragend beknackten Bildunterschrift ...
Solange noch fast ueberall Autos fahren duerfen, und sie dort wo sie es eigentlich nicht duerfen, ungestraft verbotswidrig fahren koennen, sehe ich da nix mit 'noch einfacher machen' ... Mal ordentlich Absperrungen reinknallen damit sie wirklich nicht mehr durchfahren koennen, das waere mal ein kleiner Anfang ... Aber mit sowas ist in ER ja nahezu flaechendeckend Fehlanzeige ...  

Am Mittwoch waere dann auch wieder CM wenn ich mich nicht taeusche ?





__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




*Der Januartermin ist nicht an Neujahr sondern erst am 08. ❗ *


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (1. Dezember 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar neue Links ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spam


----------



## Darth Happy (29. Februar 2020)

Mal eine Frage als Außenstehender: Gibts in Erlangen/der näheren Umgebung Trails, wo man es mal krachen lassen kann? Also kleinere Sprünge, schön steil, so ca. "S2". Hab per Google schon Touren gefunden, aber wenn ich da Höhenmeter mit Tourenlänge vergleiche, bin ich unsicher ?
Oder alles illegal? Hab leider echt keinen Plan


----------



## nightwolf (29. Februar 2020)

Versuchen wir es mal andersrum, warst Du schon mal irgendwo in dem Gebiet unterwegs ❓ 
Kennst Du irgendwas und wie gut oder schlecht trifft das Deine Vorstellungen ❓ 
Zum legal-illegal Thema gibts eigene Threads z. B. hier





__





						Biken am Rathsberg verboten??
					

Mir sind in letzter Zeit am Rathsberg bei Erlangen in letzter Zeit immer wieder Wanderer und Spaziergänger begegnet, die mir erzählen wollten, dass das Biken hier verboten sei. Die Krönung bildete dabei eine junge Frau, die sich mit ausgebreiteten Armen mitten auf den Trail stellte und meinen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## scratch_a (29. Februar 2020)

Ist Osternohe noch "nähere Umgebung"? Wenn nein, welcher Umkreis?
Was meinst du mit Höhenmeter/Tourenlänge? Welches Verhältnis strebst du an?


----------



## Darth Happy (29. Februar 2020)

Gute Frage... Evtl. steht ein neuer Job an, wäre im Zentrum (Henkestraße in der Nähe), aber kann mir Pendeln vorstellen, bis sagen wir 20 km Umkreis. Also von dem anvisierten Wohnort aus möglichst in der Nähe.
Mit Höhenmeter/Länge mein ich, dass es sich flach angehört hat 
Aber wie gesagt, hab null Plan, war noch nie dort und vielleicht gibt's ja doch die eine oder andere steile Stelle (auf so was steh ich halt besonders xD).
Das Verhältnis darf da natürlich ausfallen wie es will, wenn mal anspruchsvolle Sachen auf dem Weg liegen.
Ich habe kurze Runden, da gehen auf 3 km 300 hm, und auch welche, da sinds auf 15 km auch nicht mehr.


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Februar 2020)

Ich würde halt einfach mal fahren und mir was anschauen....


----------



## nightwolf (1. März 2020)

Steile usw. Stellen gibts natuerlich schon, die sind halt nicht so lang. 
Im gesamten naeheren Umkreis ist das Maximum von 'ganz oben' bis ins Tal bei ca. 150m Hoehenunterschied.

Meld Dich halt nochmal, wenn Du dann wirklich da bist, am besten faehrt man mal gemeinsam in die Waelder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi72 (14. April 2020)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage als Außenstehender: Gibts in Erlangen/der näheren Umgebung Trails, wo man es mal krachen lassen kann? Also kleinere Sprünge, schön steil, so ca. "S2". Hab per Google schon Touren gefunden, aber wenn ich da Höhenmeter mit Tourenlänge vergleiche, bin ich unsicher ?
> Oder alles illegal? Hab leider echt keinen Plan


Hallo,

Also wenn ich von Erlangen nach Westen fahre finde ich einige Spots, teilweise mehr oder weniger illegal gebaut, teilweise Naturtrails. Man muss nur die Augen offen halten  ist wie Spurenlesen...
Bei meinen Ausfahrten in 2-3 Stunden und 40 - 50 km schaffe ich schon gut 500HM. Will man mehr muss man in die Fränkische, sucht man Einsamkeit sollte man EBS schon hinter sich lassen. 1500 HM auf 40 km sind dann schnell zusammen. 

Ich hoffe die Ausgangsbeschränkung endet bald, dann bleiben die Menschen auch wieder daheim, man sieht dann wieder stundenlang niemand in den Wäldern 

Gruß


----------



## Ketchyp (17. April 2020)

Spezi72 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich von Erlangen *nach Westen* fahre finde ich einige Spots, teilweise mehr oder weniger illegal gebaut, teilweise Naturtrails.



Ich würde ja in jede andere Himmelsrichtung fahren von Erlangen aus um Trails zu finden.


----------



## nightwolf (17. April 2020)

Ist nicht so die prominente und bekannte Richtung, das stimmt schon, aber sooo verkehrt ist es auch wieder nicht ?


Spezi72 schrieb:


> (...) Ich hoffe die Ausgangsbeschränkung endet bald, dann bleiben die Menschen auch wieder daheim, man sieht dann wieder stundenlang niemand in den Wäldern  (...)


Dafuer reicht auch ? ?

Mal sehen was eher eintrifft.


----------



## nightwolf (25. April 2020)

Wo es hier schon einen Erlangen-Thread gibt ... Mal was anderes ... weil es einfach sehr auffaellig ist ... 
Wieso laufen eigentlich in Erlangen gefuehlt 90% der Hundehalter bei getrennten Fuss- und Radwegen auf dem Radweg statt auf dem Fussweg?
Hinweis: 'Irrtum' oder 'passen halt nicht auf' kann solch ein Verhalten nicht erklaeren.
Wenn die Leute einfach planlos waeren, so wuerde es sich 50/50 aufteilen. Man kann eine 50/50 Sache nicht 90% falsch machen, ausser man weiss was richtig waere und macht es absichtlich falsch.
Mir bleibt _(nach jahrelangem Raetseln)_ irgendwie nur eine Erklaerung: Das sind einfach kleine Wuerstchen, die nix im Hirn, Grundbuch, in der Hose oder auf der Bank haben, und die sich halt wen suchen zum Anpoebeln / Abreagieren - und da kommen die sowieso sozial verachteten Radfahrer grad recht.

Und ja, ich hab die auch schon *gefragt*.
Eine Frau (die korrekt auf dem Fussweg unterwegs war) antwortete sehr nett, ja, die anderen Hundehalter seien ihr groesstenteils suspekt und sie meide den Kontakt mit diesen.
Andere wurden schnell ausfaellig.
Auch das passt alles nur zur obigen Erklaerung.
Naja, vll kann ja jemand was dazu sagen ?


----------



## Lusio (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo, war Heute mal wieder im Tennenloher Forst unterwegs. die Trails sind ja inzwischen perfekt ausgeschildert  man kann fast keine Einfahrt verpassen.
Leider fand ich spuren von Reitern auf den Trails wenn die jetzt öfter kommen sind die Wege bald kaput. Oder waren es zwei von Söders berittenen Polizisten die die Biker kontrolieren?


----------



## Tom:-) (13. Juni 2020)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hallo, war Heute mal wieder im Tennenloher Forst unterwegs. die Trails sind ja inzwischen perfekt ausgeschildert  man kann fast keine Einfahrt verpassen.
> Leider fand ich spuren von Reitern auf den Trails wenn die jetzt öfter kommen sind die Wege bald kaput. Oder waren es zwei von Söders berittenen Polizisten die die Biker kontrolieren?


das sind diese neumodischen E-Pferde, die jeder Depp meint reiten zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (13. Juni 2020)

Die gab es auch aber ich meinte echte Pferde mit vier Füßen


----------



## Tom:-) (13. Juni 2020)

Lusio schrieb:


> Die gab es auch aber ich meinte echte Pferde mit vier Füßen


Leben und leben lassen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Juni 2020)

Tom:) schrieb:


> das sind diese neumodischen E-Pferde, die jeder Depp meint reiten zu müssen.





Tom:) schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen ;-)


----------



## nightwolf (14. Juni 2020)

Tom:) schrieb:


> das sind diese neumodischen E-Pferde, die jeder Depp meint reiten zu müssen.


Die bleiben bei *dem* Wetter im Stall, draussen holen sie sich hoechstens einen Kurzschluss ?


----------



## Ketchyp (16. Juni 2020)

Da es ein bisschen unter dem Radar fliegt: In Erlangen gibt es ab heute eine Lastenradförderung! 650€ für Muskel, 1000€ für E-Antrieb (jew. max. 25% vom Netto-Preis).


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juni 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Die bleiben bei *dem* Wetter im Stall, draussen holen sie sich hoechstens einen Kurzschluss ?


Vorallem wenn sie von Frauenaurach nach Bruck wollen. War ich wohl der einzige der durch die Unterführung durchgestrampelt ist am Sonntag. Wasser fast kniehoch gestanden 

Am anderen Ende stand einer mit Foddoaberadd vom Nordbayrischen Kurier und meinte nur "mutig mutig"


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juni 2020)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Da es ein bisschen unter dem Radar fliegt: In Erlangen gibt es ab heute eine Lastenradförderung! 650€ für Muskel, 1000€ für E-Antrieb (jew. max. 25% vom Netto-Preis).


Eigentlich müsste es genau anders rum sein. Faulheit wird also belohnt.


----------



## Martinwurst (16. Juni 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste es genau anders rum sein. Faulheit wird also belohnt.


Dacht ich mir auch.
Umweltschädliche Motorfahrzeuge werden stärker gefördert, als normale Räder.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juni 2020)

Übrigens, am Sonntag Abend ist die Polente durch den Mailwald gefahren. Gibt's da was, was ich verpasst habe?


----------



## nightwolf (16. Juni 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Übrigens, am Sonntag Abend ist die Polente durch den Mailwald gefahren. Gibt's da was, was ich verpasst habe?


Mir ist die Tage auch ein Streifenwagen entgegengekommen, fuhr aus dem Reichswald raus (Holzersteig) Richtung OBI-Kreisel.
Was sie im Wald gewollt haben - Keine Ahnung.
Wenn sie Corona-Suender identifizieren wollten, dann muessten sie getarnt mit dem Rad unterwegs sein.
Wie oft mir Fussgaenger entgegenkommen, die einfach stur weiterhin nebeneinander laufen und mir grad mal eine Lenkerbreite Platz lassen ... Infektionsschutzabstand komplette Fehlanzeige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Juni 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Mir ist die Tage auch ein Streifenwagen entgegengekommen, fuhr aus dem Reichswald raus (Holzersteig) Richtung OBI-Kreisel.
> Was sie im Wald gewollt haben - Keine Ahnung.
> Wenn sie Corona-Suender identifizieren wollten, dann muessten sie getarnt mit dem Rad unterwegs sein.
> Wie oft mir Fussgaenger entgegenkommen, die einfach stur weiterhin nebeneinander laufen und mir grad mal eine Lenkerbreite Platz lassen ... Infektionsschutzabstand komplette Fehlanzeige.


Naja, an der Blockhütte ist öfters mal Studententreffen.

Ansonsten in der Fränkischen derennen sie sich auch. Seit dem alles wieder geöffnet hat ist da die Hölle los.

Eigentlich war die Ausgangssperre ned schlecht. Hatte man die Wege fast für sich alleine und jene welche unterwegs waren, waren deutlich entspannter. Mittlerweile ist wieder jeder Depp unterwegs.

Gelernt haben die meisten jedenfalls nix dazu, im Gegenteil man meint die haben alles Nachholbedarf.


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juni 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> (...) Mittlerweile ist wieder jeder Depp unterwegs. (...)


Nervig finde ich ja, dass die weitaus allermeisten (und sogar viele Mountainbiker ❗ ) mit den Autos zu den Waldparkplaetzen fahren und dann erst von dort aus radln anstatt von daheim weg.
_Wanderer machen das ja schon immer so ..._

Im Hochschwarzwald hiess es, sie sperren einige Wanderparkplaetze um eben dieses zu verhindern.
_Haette man anderswo auch machen koennen_ ... ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Juni 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nervig finde ich ja, dass die weitaus allermeisten (und sogar viele Mountainbiker ❗ ) mit den Autos zu den Waldparkplaetzen fahren und dann erst von dort aus radln anstatt von daheim weg.
> _Wanderer machen das ja schon immer so ..._
> 
> Im Hochschwarzwald hiess es, sie sperren einige Wanderparkplaetze um eben dieses zu verhindern.
> _Haette man anderswo auch machen koennen_ ... ?


Spricht ja nichts dagegen das man mit dem Auto kommt. Was mehr unschön ist sind die ganzen Wildcamper, meist Kletterer. Die kommen von überall her und campieren auch dort wo es ausdrücklich verboten ist.

Am Aaalkorb bei Nankendorf ist bis 16.07 Kletterverbot. Interessiert von denen auch keinen.

Und Lagerfeuer ist ganz beliebt wenn alles Stroh trocken ist


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juni 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Spricht ja nichts dagegen das man mit dem Auto kommt. (...)


Kommt ein bissl drauf an von wo.
Im Reichswald zwischen Uttenreuth / Buckenhof / Kalchreuth / Tennenlohe / Neunhof sehe ich das ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich ein. 

? ich hab nur fuenf minuten von der Haustuer, andere (NUE Zentrum z. B.) haben vll eher eine halbe Stunde. Aber Auto verladen und ausladen kostet ja auch Zeit, also von daher relativiert sich auch das. 
Und von noch weiter weg braucht ja keiner dort hin fahren, die haben ihren eigenen Wald vor der Tuer.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Juni 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Und von noch weiter weg braucht ja keiner dort hin fahren, die haben ihren eigenen Wald vor der Tuer.


Naja, die wollen halt auch mal wo anderes hin.


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juni 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Naja, die wollen halt auch mal wo anderes hin.


Ist sinnloses Umeinanderfahren eigentlich inzwischen ueberhaupt wieder erlaubt ❓

Anfangs hiess es ja mal, es ist nur das Notwendige erlaubt (Einkauf, Arbeit) und halt Sport.
Aber nix mit Auto fahren als Anreise zur Outdoor-Aktivitaet.

Hat aber wohl in praxi nie wen interessiert. 
Alles kann man verbieten, aber doch nicht Auto fahren. Wo kommen wir denn da hin ?


----------



## scratch_a (17. Juni 2020)

Wer definiert denn "sinnloses Umeinanderfahren"? Abgesehen davon, ist es eh schon länger wieder erlaubt und vorher konnte man ja als triftigen Grund "Sport" angeben.

Wir fahren auch oft mit dem Auto in die fränkische, STB, Hersbrucker Gegend, usw., weil es von uns aus einfach zu weit wäre mit einer anständigen MTB-Tour und wir auch gerne mal was anderes sehen als unsere Wege vor der Türe bzw. auch gerne andere technische Herausforderungen wollen. Wüsste auch nicht, warum ich mir das nehmen lassen sollte.


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juni 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wer definiert denn "sinnloses Umeinanderfahren"? (...)


Nicht fuer Arbeit, Arzt oder Einkauf oder anderes wirklich Relevantes und Unaufschiebbares


scratch_a schrieb:


> vorher konnte man ja als triftigen Grund "Sport" angeben. (...)


Haette mich jetzt ueberrascht wenn das gegolten haette.
_'Kannst doch joggen ab Haustuer, brauchst nirgends mit dem Auto hinfahren'_


scratch_a schrieb:


> (...) Wüsste auch nicht, warum ich mir das nehmen lassen sollte.


Wie bereits haeufiger gepostet, gab es frueher mal so eine MTBler-Ehre: Man faehrt nicht mit dem Auto zum Sport, man faehrt ab Haustuer. 

Aber das ist Vergangenheit. 
Heute muss man sich als Mountainbiker leider zu Recht eine Umweltsau nennen lassen, frueher war das die Heuchelei der Wanderer - die selber _natuerlich _immer mit dem Auto zum Waldparkplatz fahren.


----------



## scratch_a (17. Juni 2020)

Wie du es für dich definierst, ist deine Sache. Aber offensichtlich durfte man in dieser Zeit mit dem Auto zum Wandern auch woanders hinfahren (gibt dazu genügend Zeitungsartikel, in denen auch die Polizei zitiert wurde). Wir sind aber in dieser Zeit auch alles mit dem Rad von daheim aus gefahren und waren irgendwann schon froh, mal wieder was anderes zu sehen bzw. mal wieder anspruchsvolleres zu fahren und auch MIT anderen.

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das ziemlich egal, welche Ehre es früher mal gegeben haben soll 
Wir verzichten auf sehr viel andere Dinge, wenn ich mir die "MTB-Tagesausflüge" auch noch nehmen lasse, dann kann ich mich auch gleich eingraben lassen, aber dann bin ich auch wieder umweltbelastend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. Juni 2020)

> Ist sinnloses Umeinanderfahren eigentlich inzwischen ueberhaupt wieder erlaubt ❓


nö, ist nicht erlaubt, siehe https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stvo_2013/__30.html , gleich der erste absatz ;-)


----------



## Ketchyp (10. Juli 2020)

Gibt's hier einen Omnium Cargo/MiniMax Fahrer mit L oder XL wo man mal schnell für 5min sich draufsetzen könnte?


----------



## Fraser__ (31. Juli 2020)

Servus miteinander,
bin auf der Suche nach paar Leuten, die nach der Arbeit in Erlangen noch ein bisschen Fahren gehen wollen. Organisiert ihr aus dieser Gruppe heraus aktuell Ausfahrten von Erlangen aus?
Gruß und schönes Wochenende, Freders


----------



## nightwolf (6. August 2020)

Alpenvereins Treff Mittwochs am Feierabend





__





						Mountainbikegruppe | DAV Erlangen
					

Mountainbikegruppe




					www.alpenverein-erlangen.de


----------



## maersk (15. September 2020)

Nabend - falls der Biker mit dem Ion-Shirt und dem TREK aus dem Raum Stuttgart, der mich heute am Rathsberg angesprochen hat, hier ist: 

Sorry, hab's verpeilt! Hatte es eilig, sonst hätte ich noch angeboten, dir ein, zwei Trails zu zeigen. Falls du nochmal Bock hast, schreib mir oder wir sehen uns eh wieder oben


----------

